# Konoha Theatre Mafia III: Breaking Bad  GAME THREAD



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

​ 

*Welcome to the third Konoha Theatre mafia game!*​ 


The game is based on the AMC original series _Breaking Bad_. I have tailored the roles to fit with canon, but you shouldn't have a hard time with the gameplay if you are unfamiliar with the show. If you'd like to learn more about your character or the show in general, try looking at . I suggest you do this; it will really help you out. You may ask me a flavor-based question at any time, since I actually go more in-depth with this game than the wiki covers.


If you are new to mafia games, learn about basic gameplay here.




Basic Game Rules:

*Daily Activity: *Inactivity will NOT be tolerated. I specifically created roles for EVERYONE to generate interest and activity. If you are inactive for two consecutive day phases, you WILL be modkilled. To be active, you must vote or make at least two posts during the phase. Silencing does not count towards inactivity.

*Spamming: *Keep it at a minimum. Anyone excessively spamming will get a warning, and if it persists, will be modkilled at my discretion. This means do not post anything that isn't related to the game.

*Phase Length*: Phases will last as close to 24 hours as humanly possible. There will be a twilight phase between every day and night phase, before the lynching, which allows for any last minute day or pre-lynch actions. You may post, but not vote, during this phase.

No talking when you're dead. One "bah" post is acceptable, but no game-related talk, or you won't be invited back to my future games.



*DAY PHASE:* 

During this phase, cast your votes and discuss your suspicions. Do not post if your PMs notified you that you were silenced.


Please vote in the following format (brackets, bold):

*[VOTE LYNCH NAME]*

Please change your vote in the following format:

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH NAME]*


Please post your vote in a NEW LINE.

DO NOT edit your votes ... ever. To change your vote, make a new post.

Do not vote for multiple people in one vote/post.

Capitalizing your vote is helpful but not required.



The person with the *most votes* at the end of the day phase gets lynched. If there is a tie, the lynch is randomized.
However, if the majority number is reached, that person will be lynched immediately.  The number will change daily and will be made clear in vote counts.  For Day 1, majority is 24.
*No lynch* votes are allowed.
Each phase will last approximately *24 hours*. There will be a countdown clock telling you when the phase is over. As a general rule, night phases will be shorter. 
The gender of the role described in the updates does not reflect the actual gender of the player.
ROLE REVEALING is ALLOWED.
 
*NIGHT PHASE:*

The killers send the name of their target to the game host via PM. Special roles also get to work. In the event that someone in a special role is killed while doing their action, that action will still be fulfilled. 

*If you don't send your night action in time, the game moves on without you.* If you wish to abstain from using your night action, you must PM me and let me know.

Please remember to subscribe to this thread. I will send out PMs when the thread opens at the start of each day phase.



*WINNERS:*

Everyone in the winning faction wins, dead or alive. However, those that both win and remain alive will be rewarded with reps and hopefully custom user titles. I will rep for outstanding gameplay throughout, but as long as you play and don't get modkilled, you will get at least one rep from me as a thank you. I will reward an MVP at the end of the game; to be eligible for MVP, you do not have to be from the winning faction or even alive at endgame. Just play to the best of your ability, as closest to the spirit of the game as you can.



*ADDITIONAL NOTES ON THIS GAME:*


*ABOUT RANDOMIZED METH EFFECTS

*​No one can predict the butterfly effect that drugs can cause; maybe a junkie is staggering in the road and causes a car to swerve, killing an innocent; maybe a prostitute, working to feed her habit, preoccupies a player for the night; maybe a usually goodie-two-shoes tries drugs just once and gets a burst of energy. The possibilities are endless. Meth production causes randomized effects. Each night that certain characters are alive, there will be an equal chance for one of the following to happen: nothing at all; someone dies; someone is silenced; someone gets to use his or her night action twice, if he or she has a night action; someone is roleblocked; someone gains influence (gains an extra vote for the next dayphase); someone loses influences (loses vote for the next dayphase); someone becomes a junkie; someone recovers from meth addiction; or someone is protected. Under a special circumstance, the number of these effects might double. Under other circumstances, these randomized effects may stop altogether. No one is immune to these effects and they will be reflected in the write up no matter what.


*ABOUT JUNKIES*​
Throughout the course of the game, you may become addicted to meth, unless your role specifically states that you cannot. If this happens, you will not be told that you are a junkie, but your actions will have only a 50% chance of success. You may also be cured of your addiction, and in some cases, you might relapse. The number of junkies will affect vote mechanics as well. If you are a junkie, your vote will be changed at the end of the phase to follow someone else’s vote. Your vote will follow someone else’s even if you don’t vote at all. The number of junkies in the game will be in each night phase write up. No one knows who is a junkie and who is not.


*ABOUT WRITE-UPS*​
The only information guaranteed to be in the write-ups is the following: who is killed, the effects of methamphetamine use, and the number of junkies in the game. There is a role(s) that dictates more information be included in the write-ups. Once that player(s) is dead, all write-up information besides the three essential items mentioned above will be extraneous and included only upon my personal discretion. There will be no set-based, name-based, avatar-based, or fandom-based clues in any write-up. Clues based upon role interaction and game play will be included upon my discretion and depending on the status of the write-up dependent role(s).


*ABOUT THE SET-UP*​
This is a closed set-up game, meaning that the only person with full knowledge of the roles is me (the moderator) and any non-player co-mods I may have. Some people’s individual roles might have clues about other roles or about the general set-up. There are no generic townie roles. Everyone has a specific function and a character from the show. Because there are so many players in need of roles, a player may not have a proper name, but instead a first name, last name, or nickname. Even players intimately familiar with _Breaking Bad_ might not immediately recognize every player. Knowledge of canon will help players IMMENSELY while playing this game, but is not necessary in order to play. I recommend doing research on the show. Here is the show wiki:  It’s a great show and everyone should watch it if they haven’t already.


*ON ROLE REVEALS*​
All forms of role revealing are allowed except posting screen caps of your role PM in the thread. There is no guaranteeing that anyone who says he or she is Player X with Role Y is telling the truth about either of these things. I want to implore all players to only role reveal if it is a strategically sound move, though, and not just to do it for lulz or out of laziness. That type of laziness makes the game less fun for everyone else. And here is a fair warning: this game cannot be totally broken even with a mass-claim, and it may not be beneficial to town to do so. Some roles may or may not be invalidated by becoming public. If this is the case, your role PM will indicate that.


*ON SPITEKILLING*​
Even if X person that you hate is playing this game, please try not to kill them solely for that reason. If you’re going to do it, at least keep the drama about it out of my thread. The thing that ruins mafia games more than anything else is bickering about personal bullshit. Keep it out of my games or I’ll ban you from them. Period. The roles in this game are 100% randomly assigned, so don’t make the mistake of thinking that I wouldn’t assign a really important role to Player X because he always gets day one’d. If you display a terminal case of Town’s Syndrome in my game(s), you won’t be invited back.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

*List of Players and Action Summary*

*List of Players (Alphabetical):*​ 

1. aiyanah - Gretchen Schwartz - DEAD
2. Antlion6 - Bogdan - DEAD
3. Banhammer - Federale
4. Bioness - Vanco - DEAD
5. blacklusterseph004 - Andrea
6. Blaze - Gus Fring - DEAD
7. Bolivian Alpaca - Carmen Molina
8. BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
9. Chibason - Group Leader - DEAD
10. Closet Pervert - Leonel Salamanca
11. CloudKicker - Brandon "Badger" Mayhew - WINNER
12. Cubey - ASAC Merkert
13. Cycloid - Victor
14. Didi - Ted Beneke - DEAD
15. EnterTheTao - Old Joe - DEAD
16. Fear - Donald Margolis
17. Grαhf - Pamela
18. gumby2ms - Gale Boetticher - DEAD
19. Hidden Nin - Jesse Pinkman - WINNER
20.  Hiruzen Sarutobi - Louis - DEAD
21. Homestuck - Jimmy "In-'N-Out" - DEAD
22. Judecious - Holly White - DEAD
23. Jαmes - Marie Schrader
24. Kakashi Hatake - Paul Tryee - DEAD
25. lambda - Dr. Delcavoli - DEAD
26. LegendaryBeauty - Spooge's Child
27. LifeMaker - Saul Goodman - WINNER
28. Majin Lu - Jake Pinkman
29. Mangekyou SharingAL - Tortuga - DEAD
30. Marco - Elliot Schwartz - DEAD
31. Megalith - Marco Salamanca
32. Mei Lin - Clovis - DEAD
33. Mio - Francesca - DEAD - REVIVED, REPLACED ZABUZA - Wendy - WINNER
34.  Nimander - MODKILLED, REPLACED
35. Platinum - Jane Margolis
36. Princess Ivy - Juan Bolsa - DEAD
37. R o f l c o p t e r - Hank Schrader
38. SageMaster - Detective Getz - DEAD
39. Sajin - Walter White - WINNER
40. Sphyer - Hugo Archilleya
41. St. Lucifer - Skinny Pete - DEAD
42. Super Mike - Skyler White
43. The Gr8 Destroyer - Steven Gomez - DEAD
44. VastoLorDae - Walt Jr. - DEAD
45. Wez - Tomas - DEAD
46. WhatADrag - Mike - DEAD
47. Zabuza - REPLACED​ 




This list will be updated with deaths and roles as they occur throughout the game. The following list will be updated with links to write-ups.​ 




*Action Summary:*​ 





​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 

















​


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

*Game Clock and Announcements*

*~GAME CLOCK~*​ 
*GAME OVER - CONGRATS BLUE SKY!*​ 
This is where I will update approximately how many hours are left in the phase, as well as append any important game announcements.​ 
The game clock will only be updated as often as I have time to. Sometimes I will check in on the thread and not update the game clock. The bottom of the post will indicate when I last edited this post, which will tell you how recently the game clock was updated. I will try to be more clear than that, but this is an experiment, so it might not work out as smoothly as I hope! This will probably be more useful to players during the night phases.​ 


*CO-MODS*​ 

In case of emergency, I have some people who will help me out. This list may grow and/or change as the game progresses. Different co-mods may have different duties. I may ask some people to help without making them a co-mod.

1. *BGtymin*
2. *gumby2ms*
3. *EnterTheTao*

Right now, BGtymin is my only co-mod. He will not have any day-to-day duties, but he will have full knowledge of the role list and the actions. If something happens to me or I'm held up somewhere, he will notify you all, or, in worst case scenario, take over modding.

gumby2ms will be a mod after he dies in the game (if he does). Until that point, he will have no extra knowledge. He may do vote counts during the day.

If you would like to be a co-mod upon death, inquire by PM. Thanks for all your help and for the countless volunteers who will probably do vote counts for me throughout the day if I'm not available at the right time. I truly appreciate it. I want this game to run as smoothly as possible, but sometimes, I can't do it alone.


*MOD MISTAKES*​ 

They will happen. It is inevitable.​ 



If you notice a mistake in my modding, PM me. Please do NOT post about it in the thread. That way, I can resolve any issues privately. If it needs to become public, I will make the announcement myself.

EXCEPTION:

If I post an official vote count and you notice a mistake, notify me within the thread like this:

*@mod*:

OR

*@Amrun*:

The bolding is what will catch my eye, so please try to remember that part. Also, please make official addresses to me as a mod THEIR OWN SEPARATE POSTS.

You may also do this to *request a vote count* or to* inquire how much longer there is in the current day phase*. All other questions should be directed to my inbox.

Thank you for cooperating and I hope this makes all of our lives easier.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

*GAME START*

Video Summary of Episode 2
(Click to watch.  Approx. 7 minutes)​ 
All around, there is turmoil, danger, and methamphetamine.

Walt's double lives are coming closer and closer to clashing.

Can he maintain his family and his secret?

Or will the big-time players in the meth market see to it that he is silenced ... permanently?


*Amrun - Emilio Koyama* _[Generic Townie]_ was dissolved by *hydroflouric acid.*




*START OF DAY 1

YOU MAY NOW POST


*Note: Anyone can watch the video without spoiling the season, as it is from episodes 1 and 2.  It will contain far less spoilers than this game as a whole and helps give you a quick background of some of the characters.  Sorry I couldn't embed it.  It's a hulu video (approx. 7 minutes long).​


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Posting to subscribe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*

I want to be the last person alphabetically. Also you're too much of an inactifag


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*

RNG.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

all the new games are starting up at the same time >.>


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Easy modo


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

Another game started


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay new game


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

Wait, is there a bomb or anything?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

HS is in this game? >.>
sorry <.<
*[vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch gumby2ms]*

Spite vote.

Edit:

*[Vote lynch change Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Also you're too much of an inactifa


 


*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*
Lets see if I beat him to it this time...


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

I actually agree with WAD

*[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*

No point in keeping someone generally inactive.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen bandwagoned already


----------



## Judecious (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

*[vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Sorry


----------



## Judecious (Mar 6, 2011)

this is funny


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2011)

Bandwagon already?  Sheesh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Well damn, y'all can have that. I forget if there's a bomb or something, but I certainly don't want to be last vote on that.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Vote lynch Hiru-

Oh nevermind.

*[Vote lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 6, 2011)

wow intersting and lol lb. 
as for a bomb, I'd say if jane margolis goes down her daddy donald could cause an air traffic disaster. roles aren't known this game could get insane.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

I regret nothing.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Tempted to vote lynch Majin Lu for going against the norm.



Edit: Nevermind. Rather not deal with gumby's bullshit about having a power role/investigative one in the HoU game and saying he found out I was Hidan from my "posts". Yes, this is completely spite. Only thing saving him right now is a bigger spite bucket.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch angekyou SharingAL]*


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Lynch ETT]*

Completely random, but not getting bombed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

i cant see role list ?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> *[Vote Lynch angekyou SharingAL]*



why this? 



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> i cant see role list ?



There isn't one.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> why this?



Better yet, he missed a letter off my name


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

The first one at that!


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

Amrun, will you mind posting the roles? I want to know who else can I count on my team.

 at sphyer still butt hurt from the other game ?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

Lets give Hiruzen Sarutobi a chance to play a game where he doesn't get killed through spite vote/kill.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 6, 2011)

lb I could prove that i read through the post-knowledge, your posts/other posts and deaths to suspect you but I won't deal with that game. it's over. 

on to new fun game.

The more I think about it, Donald is definitely a bomb. not sure walter/heisenberg might be one too mercury fulminate bitches... 

also saul goodman is probably pretty boss. at very least he's an independent survivor but could be bp or nexus. 

In order to understand this game we have to create what we think roles will be and which roles are included.

there is no role list just who you are, who's in your masonary/mafia, who you investigate, who should be in game... tuco, walter, jesse, gus etc etc.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Blah blah.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Lets give Hiruzen Sarutobi a chance to play a game where he doesn't get killed through spite vote/kill.



Confirmed mafia.

Or, at the very least, incredibly anti-town.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

If Role Revealing is allowed I would suggest Hiruzen to post his role in here.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ofc if Hiruzen is town, does that make you confirmed mafia?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Zabuza sounds fishy....

Seriously people, I have already stated I plan on getting serious in this game. I am pro-town, so I would advise not lynching me. 


I am ALWAYS pro-town. No mod dares give me a mafia role.


----------



## Scar (Mar 6, 2011)

Amrun already said there isnt a roles list for this game.

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*
You know why


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Zabuza sounds fishy....
> 
> Seriously people, I have already stated I plan on getting serious in this game. I am pro-town, so I would advise not lynching me.
> 
> ...



I haven't voted for you yet and I'm the one who sounds fishy? 
I won't have luck in this game by the looks of it.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]

*Mr Pork is going down.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

Nobody is suggesting you don't play seriously.

We know you do the best you can.

Unfortunately, that's still terrible.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blah blah.



Confirmed mafia.

Or, at the very least, incredibly anti-town.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

No Role List, this will be quite interesting.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Nobody is suggesting you don't play seriously.
> 
> We know you do the best you can.
> 
> Unfortunately, that's still terrible.





Wez, I officially love you. pek


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Nobody is suggesting you don't play seriously.
> 
> We know you do the best you can.
> 
> Unfortunately, that's still terrible.



Right because I have shown the best that I can do?

Seriously, if this is what you really act like then you are pathetic. Getting serious over the internet and acting like a terd is sad.


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

It sounds like you're getting seriously mad though.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Right because I have shown the best that I can do?
> 
> Seriously, if this is what you really act like then you are pathetic. Getting serious over the internet and acting like a terd is sad.


The only serious one here is you.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Whoever said I was serious?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

why so serious?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 6, 2011)

role reveals are allowed in this game. but it's dangerous because if he's big town or mafia he can get attacked for revealing his role. So if he reveals anything it will be his true role or a weak generic townie role like prostitute wendy.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Seriously people, I have already stated I plan on getting serious in this game. I am pro-town, so I would advise not lynching me.





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Whoever said I was serious?


DEEEEEEEEERP.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

I absolutely mind posting the roles.

The first line of the sign up thread stated that the roles would be secret. It's mentioned several times in the OP.

There's a whole PARAGRAPH on it.

The fun of this game is supposed to be figuring out what is going on without the aid of a role list.

When people die, I might reveal their full roles.  Mention if you want me to do this.

And I put a whole thing about no spitekilling and look at this.   I knew it was too much to hope for.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Guys, I would avoid lynching someone today... No Role-List, anyone could be anyone. Lynching me and you could potentially be lynch a good townie[which you are].


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

Amrun said:


> When people die, I might reveal their full roles.  Mention if you want me to do this.



Yes please. It's fun to at least know them afterwards.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

Good comeback.

I'm sorry, Amrun. I just can't do it.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Zabuza sounds fishy....
> 
> Seriously people, I have already stated I plan on getting serious in this game. I am pro-town, so I would advise not lynching me.
> 
> ...



Amrun gave out all the roles randomly so you have just as much chance as anyone else to be mafia. Usually most mod assigns a role to you such as Survivor, generic townie but in this game I am certain your not townie based on that post. 

Zabuza sounds fishy? How so... 

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

hs getting wagoned
nothing new here


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH XERCES, HIRUZEN SARUTOBI, ESPIONAGE, MEGALITH, CUBEY]*

Whoever is playing, in that order.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

K                         .


I am town. Choose to believe or not.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> K                         .
> 
> 
> I am town. Choose to believe or not.



That generic defense is not going to help you.


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

I choose to not give a damn and want you dead either way.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

So Amrun, will Didi be allowed back in your future games? 


And I never said I was generic. No one believes me, k.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Did HS Ruin your past life or sumthing.Spite killing


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*

Every Party has a Pooper


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

What did Didi do?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> at sphyer still butt hurt from the other game ?



Wait wat

What game am I butt hurt from?

I never get butt hurt from games 

Since you posted though, I hope you'll be more active....or else 

*[Vote Lynch WhataDrag]*

This just seems right


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

So much for no spite killing 



Zabuza said:


> What did Didi do?



Didi done did it!


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH XERCES, HIRUZEN SARUTOBI, ESPIONAGE, MEGALITH, CUBEY]*
> 
> Whoever is playing, in that order.



This is an invalid vote. Everyone please abstain from "voting" in this fashion.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So Amrun, will Didi be allowed back in your future games?


For all you know Didi is Mafia and is therefore playing how he should be.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

hidden role list and some possible troll roles
i'll stick with my vote as is


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

I really can't take this game seriously.

I'll still try to play this thing.


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes I am most definitely Mafia 
Excellent theory, spot on


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

HS is bomb 100% Prooved.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 6, 2011)

HS if your town nobody role reveal. it's legal.
If your town big shot. role reveal and doctor/protector will save you.
If your mafia lie and write up a believable town fodder role being sure to not pick one someone has.
bitching won't save you, play the game. amrun may modkill a spite voter but you can't do shit but play.
someday someone should make a game and make all the usual spite targets multikill bombs, It'd be so luls.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

K       .

I am debating role revealing to allow Town to Town. Seriously, however many of you are town, jump off the wagon. You are only allowing Mafia to take advantage and not be found out. So if a Townie did start this wagon, I will laugh a lot. The fact that a townie is helping the mafia is funny. 

And Hyper_Wolfy, not I did not, but they act like I killed their entire family.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

With so many people I don't think a closed game will ever work. 

But that's just me talking.


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Amrun said:


> This is an invalid vote. Everyone please abstain from "voting" in this fashion.



I love you Amrun.

*[VOTE LYNCH ZABUZA]*

Always gets good roles yet inactive so he fools the town.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

Role reveal?

No role list.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Saying right now that Death Note game is gaining priority, as I'm actually incredibly familiar with the series, having read it, but I'll be active (to a lesser extent) here. Sorry for the inconvenience, Amrun.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

My role in this game really sucks, maybe that's why people are voting for me.

I'm not lying. 
I don't mind if I die either. The game is already confusing enough as it is.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn't even notice the front page had no role list.

What a lulzy way to fuck with the masses Amrun


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 6, 2011)

yes I'll repeat this game has no explicit roles listed but there are implied roles that should/could exist. thus role revealling is allowed because only amrun knows what's going on. tuco, walter, gus, saul, jesse, the cousins, shrader, combo definitely exist. now we don't know if walter is mafia or town, probably mafia with combo and jesse's friends.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

Can I at least know how many mafia groups there are?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Sphyer, how's it going?


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Sphyer, how's it going?



Hi mafia-kun

How can I help you this fine day?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Hi mafia-kun
> 
> How can I help you this fine day?



Check your PM...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

PM? cheating, are we?


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOMOMOMOM.

Nauuuughty.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Check your PM...



Aside from the usual nudes from a certain someone, PM's about how awesome I am and all the Rose-tards messaging me about true ART, it seems pretty empty.

Mind telling me what you're getting at


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

HS got modkilled in Sagemaster game.  

I wouldn't be surprised if he gets modkilled here for breaking the rules.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Awaits Amrun...



I have an idea! Let me use my ability!!!!!!!!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *Aside from the usual nudes from a certain someone*, PM's about how awesome I am and all the Rose-tards messaging me about true ART, it seems pretty empty.
> 
> Mind telling me what you're getting at



...Did you really have to mention it in public?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm such a jackass

But I love it


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

You have far too much time on your hands Fear. But I laughed...


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> ...Did you really have to mention it in public?



Yes, I had to 

Alright alright, HS is not mafia

If you lynch him, you're all derps that let hatred on the level of Sasuke blind you.

Just saying


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd rather derp by lynching him than herp by not lynching him


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

This is a trollfest


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

@ Fear.

Sphyer, I'm assuming this is due to some kind of role that we can not be aware of?


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You have far too much time on your hands Fear. But I laughed...



Ironic, because you seem to reply to almost all comments towards you, which then means you also have alot of time on your hands.

Another derp post.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

No one has cheated.

More things will become clear as people start dying and write ups start happening ... Obviously.

If you don't like the set up, I made it perfectly clear in the sign up thread, so stop bitching.  Read shit before you sign up, for once.  I even provided a cliff's notes version.

We can discuss whether or not the set up is succesful in post game.  It is an experiment, obviously.

I'm not the first person on NF to make a closed set up game.

I will reveal full roles upon deaths.


Someone wishes to use his or her ability. Write-up incoming.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Yes, I had to
> 
> Alright alright, HS is not mafia
> 
> ...



How do you know it, right at the first day phase?

Does your role have any investigative abilities?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Not really. Its not like I too time out to create an entire picture...


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

HS pm me your nudes please.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> @ Fear.
> 
> Sphyer, I'm assuming this is due to some kind of role that we can not be aware of?



I honestly don't know how to explain it.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

I like it like this, Amrun. It's far more interesting.

I think I have an idea as to what kind of role it is... maybe.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> How do you know it, right at the first day phase?
> 
> Does your role have any investigative abilities?



Lets just say I heard something interesting.


It's up to you whether you trust me or not though.


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

If it's the kind of role I think it is then fuck I'm prolly gonna die

Or someone else who always gets him lynched


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

Thats exactly how I imagined HS to act like...


----------



## Blaze (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't sign if you don't like the rules.



Also nice one Fear



*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

36 

Random numbers generated Mar 7 2011 at 0:31:27 by   
Free educational resources for parapsychology, psychical research & mind magic.

*[vote whoever is at number 36 in the list]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope you guys lynch HS though.

I always like a good "I told you so" laugh


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

K . So my role allows me to send a name to the host. That person will then get a PM saying "Hiruzen Sarutobi is Town!". I already did this to Sphyer as evident by him saying "So HS isn't mafia..."


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, I guessed as much.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

You should have sent it to your biggest hater, not Sphyer.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

If I sent it to any hater, they would have acted as if they never got it/ignored it/not cared. If I sent it to Zabuza[which I thought of] people would accuse me and him of being mafia together. He may have also decided not to igknowledge it, since he too is on the choppingblock.


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't believe Sphyer didn't use that as a trolltastic chance to just lie here and deny it.

Ah well

I don't care if you're town.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

The fact that you sent it to me of all people makes me quite uncomfortable to be honest 



Didi said:


> I can't believe Sphyer didn't use that as a trolltastic chance to just lie here and deny it.
> 
> Ah well
> 
> I don't care if you're town.



But then I can't say "HURR HURR YOU GUYS ARE DUMB I TOLD YOU SO HURR HURR HURR" over and over again


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]*

I'm confused.  

I really want to see the role list now. 

I can't believe Sphyer didn't lie.


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

so it turns out guys, that Hiruzen Sarutobi was born with no penis. What a sad life that boy must be living.



Sphyer said:


> I hope you guys lynch HS though.
> 
> I always like a good "I told you so" laugh



oh yeah, so do I


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> oh yeah, so do I



*[Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*

Now I'm jelly

Prepare your anus


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2011)

Preferably with jelly


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Sphyer can you send me nudes?

Of yourself I mean. That way I can imagine what it's gonna feel like to have you screw me.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> The fact that you sent it to me of all people makes me quite uncomfortable to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> But then I can't say "HURR HURR YOU GUYS ARE DUMB I TOLD YOU SO HURR HURR HURR" over and over again


----------



## Blaze (Mar 6, 2011)

Next target then..
*
[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

I hate you all

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

QQ


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*

Sorry bro. But as soon as LB accused you of being mafia, you switched to me.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

lol everyone changing votes like it ever mattered that HS was town
all of you are mafia


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

We're not even gonna lynch HS? 

I hope Mafia kills him at night. 

Ah well, this guy is not a good player too I guess
*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*

Not nearly as annoying but oh well


Edit: yes fucking aiyanah is right, it's not like you knew that he was mafia yet suddenly you guys are hesitant to lynch him because of town
If you spite vote, carry through to end, don't pussy out

I'm just changing now because like everybody did already so there's no merit to my vote


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm sticking with my HS vote.


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> *[VOTE NO LYNCH]*



Super Mike doesn't no lynch like a little bitch

10000% mafia confirmed


*[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2011)

Why the shit are we bandwagoning? Townies towning already?

Edit: I only vote for Hikawa/Espiofag


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Townies are always towning by post 1.


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SUPER MIKE]* for trying to reason on a first day lynch.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

Mike never no lynches 
this is noteworthy indeed


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Why the shit are we bandwagoning? Townies towning already?
> 
> Edit: I only vote for Hikawa/Espiofag



Because Hiruzen is worse than Hikawa/Espionage

I swear

Okay maybe not worse than Espifag but just as bad at the very least


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

One mafia already.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Zabuza is active and KH is acting surprisingly coy towards HS.

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2011)

I heard about Hiruzen, but how bad is he?

To whoever said I was trying to reason, I just said that becaues knowing Amrun used a random gen. the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) could have a good role. Anyway I don't really care if you do it, I'm just sayin'.

Also lol at people trying to tell me what I do in mafia games


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Shut up Super Mike.

Mafioso.


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Didi is suspicious for changing his vote from Hiruzen to Kakashi.



I told people to not change but then everybody changed anyway and I thought ah what the hell I don't really like that guy as a player too


So I don't see the suspiciousness


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

WAD is Mafia.

Calling it right now.


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2011)

Wez is Serial Killer.

Calling it right now.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

Didi said:


> Wez is Serial Killer.
> 
> Calling it right now.


that would mean i'm mafia
but i'm not :/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm always mafia.

No one will ever trust me after being Aizen in the Bleach game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Just like I wasn't town in Untouchables, Homestuck 

I wish I was Hank. God. So


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch change Homestuck]*

For obviously referencing me in his sig.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Stop trying to divert our attention by referencing other games and changing the subject.



"Our" attention? Someone trying to lynch me besides you?


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm always mafia.
> 
> No one will ever trust me after being Aizen in the Bleach game


I guess your set doesn't let them to forget it


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

*Day Phase 1 Update: Good Intentions*

[FONT=&quot]Weeks after the fact, Paul still felt bad about refusing Jesse during his time of need.  He thought about it, sometimes.  Where had Jesse gone?  Had he slept on the streets that night?  Was he all right?  Was his family?s peace of mind worth endangering his old friend?  Paul and Jesse?s lives might be different now, but something in Paul?s gut felt unsettled.  He knew what he did wasn?t right.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He didn?t have a phone number for Jesse anymore, and as far as he knew, Jesse was still homeless.  What had happened to his house?  Paul knew Jesse used to own one?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The first time Paul saw his old friend after he?d sent Jesse away, Jesse was getting into the passenger side of an RV. Paul breathed a sigh of relief.  RVs had beds.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Paul watched the RV drive away before it occurred to him that he should apologize.  He followed the RV in his car, but the RV was speeding? Paul followed at the speed limit.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]For awhile, Paul thought he?d lost the RV, but he finally spotted it behind the fence of a junkyard.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Paul stopped his car and inspected the place.  He called out, but no one answered.  The fence was locked, but there was a chink in the fence a little farther down.  After calling out once more, Paul slipped through the hole.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He made his way towards the RV, but stopped cold when he felt something hard jam into his spine.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]?You trying to steal something, boy?? a gruff voice growled.  ?This here?s private property.?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]?N-no, sir,? stuttered Paul.  ?I was just looking for my friend.  Maybe you know him.  Jesse Pinkman?  He?.?  Paul?s voice petered out when he heard the distinctive cock of a gun.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]?Never heard of him, but I have the right to deal with hostile trespassers as I see fit.?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]?No!  I?m just ? I?m a father! I ? don?t, pl ??[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Paul wasn?t given the chance to finish his sentence.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Kakashi Hatake ? Paul Tryee[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] _[One-shot Co-commuter]_ has been *shot*.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Paul Tryee:  [/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot][One-shot Co-Commuter] [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]Appearing in the season 2 episode ?Down,? Paul is Jesse?s old friend that used to be in a band with him, but now he?s got a family and doesn?t want to be involved in anything rough.  Paul can offer one player a safe place to sleep, but it will roleblock that player because Paul doesn?t want any funny business around his family.  During that night, neither Paul nor his target can be hit with hostile actions.  This ability can be used only once.   [/FONT]


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

So was Pauly town?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Why are you so vigilant in trying to kill me every game 
Have I achieved Blaze status? 

Your bias blinds you, and no I don't think you're guilty. I guess I've played enough games with you to realize you play a very "Fuck you mafia fucks" town game, so I'm convinced of you, for now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2011)

Is that a town role? I need colors Amrun!


----------



## Mio (Mar 6, 2011)

Uhm, this is certainly an interesting game 

I will probably not be very active as I'm hosting my own game Amrun as you know but will try my best!

*[Vote Lynch Didi]*


----------



## Blaze (Mar 6, 2011)

Agree with Mike...just to be sure. I like my colors.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

Colors won't be happening. It's deliberate.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I hope it wasn't town, cause I can't be arsed to look at the OP right now.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 6, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Colors won't be happening. It's deliberate.



Oh you're good


----------



## Blaze (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch blacklusterseph004]

*Numbers in username look really bad.



Zabuza is still posting so that's good to see.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

OP doesn't have roles.

Amrun, you magnificent troll you.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

As more people die, you will figure things out, guys.  I promise.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2011)

So I guess this is what you meant by "research"?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

Partially, yes.

But reading the write up I wrote is a good start. 

When you lack information, paying attention to what you've got is beneficial.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I really can't take this game seriously.
> 
> I'll still try to play this thing.



YOU NEVER TAKE ANY GAME SERIOUSLY


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. aiyanah>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI>sypher
2. Banhammer>msal
3. Bioness>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI>kakashi hatake
4. blacklusterseph004
5. Blaze>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI>kakashi hatake>blacklusterseph004
6. Bolivian Alpaca
7. BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
8. Chibason
9. Closet Pervert
10. CloudKicker>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI
11. Cubey>homestruck>ETT
12. Cycloid>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI
13. Didi>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI>kakashi hatake>super mike
14. EnterTheTao>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI
15. Fear>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI
16. Grαhf
17. gumby2ms
18. Hidden Nin
19. Hiruzen Sarutobi>kakashi hatake
20. Homestuck>WAD/aizen
21. Hyper_Wolfy
22. Jαmes
23. Judecious>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI
24. Kakashi Hatake>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI>no lynch
25. lambda
26. LegendaryBeauty>me/gumby2ms>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI>homestruck
27. LifeMaker
28. Majin Lu>St. Lucifer
29. Mangekyou SharingAL>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI
30. Marco
31. Megalith>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI
32. Mio
33. Nimander
34. Platinum
35. Princess Ivy
36. R o f l c o p t e r>aiyanah
37. SageMaster>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI
38. Sajin>homestruck
39. Sphyer>zabuza>WAD>st. lucifer>sypher>
40. St. Lucifer>zabuza>super mike
41. Super Mike>no lynch
42. The Gr8 Destroyer>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI
43. VastoLorDae
44. Wez>HIRUZEN SARUTOBI
45. WhatADrag>zabuza>kakashi hatake
46. Zabuza>#36/roflocopter




sypher 2 votes (1 self)
Mangekyou SharingAL 1 vote
kakashi hatake 3 votes for a dead guy
HIRUZEN SARUTOBI 9 votes for a guy who revealed to sypher
ETT 1 vote(not me this time lol)
Super mike 2 votes
whataDrag/aizen 1 vote
homestruck 2 votes
aiyanah 1 vote
st. lucifer 1 vote
roflocopter 1 vote
blacklusterseph004 1 vote
no lynch 2 votes

vote update


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi revealed to be town.

Is that good enough?

*[Vote lynch change Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Obviously not.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Colors won't be happening. It's deliberate.


lol thats brilliant 
we're shooting blind


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

lol why are people changing their HS vote? It's not like we cared if he was mafia. 

People who voted Kakashi are suspicious to me. 

Btw, I think mafia is gonna win this Amrun. Information is key to this game and I suspect by the time we figure out what's going on it will be too late.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 6, 2011)

if it's miss-accurate update it. lb just voted etc. I might re-post list when I decide who to vote for.

yeah mafia has massive advantage they just attack whoever. but then there was a man named hank. and he was awesome. plus gang warfare.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh lordy lord

This is seriously going to be hilarious


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

Amrun has acended to the troll heavens.

I am proud, girl.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey for the updates do you think the text could be bigger 

*[change vote Sypher]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 6, 2011)

if I make text bigger then i'm creating annoying walls of text. 

next phase it will be better so many of us will be dead. also meth can alter vote value. this game has sick potential.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

Gumby, thank you so much. The weather knocked out my internet unless I stand in the rain, which I was steeling myself to do once more, but you saved me from that.

Sage and everyone else, think hard about how a game like this could or would be balanced.  I tried very hard to do so.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Amrun-sempai was my inspiration to become a mafia mod as well


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

And I appreciate the title of troll queen.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 6, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH WAD]*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 6, 2011)

I remember a time where being a troll was an insult.

Those times are now long gone. Being a troll has became something to be proud of.








GOOD.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 6, 2011)

Amrun said:


> And I appreciate the title of troll queen.



Excuse you?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

*[lynch WAD]*

He wouldnt mind


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I remember a time where being a troll was an insult.
> 
> Those times are now long gone. Being a troll has became something to be proud of.
> 
> ...


this is good indeed


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

I wish I could be half as good a troll as Amrun


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Judecious (Mar 6, 2011)

Amrun said:


> And I appreciate the title of troll queen.



that's me


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 6, 2011)

*[vote lynch hiruzen sarutobi]* 

fuckin mafia games everywhere.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. I just finished reading through the whole thread.
Okay, so role rovealing is allowed. Roles are not listed in the first page. We can't tell weather a dead person is a mafia or a town but we can tell what his/her role is. And we'll figure out what's going on as the game progressed. This is really going to put town on disadvantage. While being confused, the mafia can go planning and do their strategy.

I mean, if we don't have any idea what was the faction of the person who died, how can we figure out more about the killer?

So as for now, while being at this state, I don't know what to do.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 7, 2011)

Umm, if Hiruzen is town why are we lynching him? Apart from his usual lousy play... (haven't forgot the webcomic fun yet, not that I minded that lol)

* [ vote lynch WhatADrag] *


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

so he's town? lol i didn't read.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree unless he has the ability to lie about role, or sypher is also mafia which would be stupid to pm and out him with such actions. very likely HS is innocent. but he is the usual first day victim. let the planes fall where they may donald.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2011)

Just finished reading the thread. Damn.

Seems to me like the mafia wouldn't have super powerful roles or too many people since they have a HUGE knowledge advantage. On the other hand, it's not necessary they all know each other either, like Chibason's Naruto mafia game where Nagato's mafia family didn't know each other.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

it'd be nice though if the role list were in the op.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

The reason why the role list isn't in the OP is in the OP.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 7, 2011)

I wish people would read the OP in the sign up thread before they sign up. It's like buying a TV without looking at what type it is then complaing afterwards that it is not what you wanted.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 7, 2011)

Even though I said all that it's going to be really tough. Instead of mafia being usually in the backfoot it will be us townies.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

Blaze is Mafia.

Calling it now.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> The reason why the role list isn't in the OP is in the OP.



it is? where?

oh it was in the signup. i didn't read that because i thought it'd come out in the game op anyway.  kinda weird. i don't know what to expect or how overpowered the mafia might be


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> *ABOUT THE SET-UP*​  This is a closed  set-up game, meaning that the only person with full knowledge of the  roles is me (the moderator) and any non-player co-mods I may have.  Some  people?s individual roles might have clues about other roles or about  the general set-up.  There are no generic townie roles.  Everyone has a  specific function and a character from the show.  Because there are so  many players in need of roles, a player may not have a proper name, but  instead a first name, last name, or nickname.  Even players intimately  familiar with _Breaking Bad_ might not immediately recognize every  player.  Knowledge of canon will help players IMMENSELY while playing  this game, but is not necessary in order to play.  I recommend doing  research on the show.  Here is the show wiki:   It?s a great show and everyone should watch it if they haven?t already.


I didn't read it either, James. I didn't read it either.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I wish people would read the OP in the sign up thread before they sign up. It's like buying a TV without looking at what type it is then complaing afterwards that it is not what you wanted.



well fyi i'm not complaining you ass


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I didn't read it either, James. I didn't read it either.



oh i read that part but i was skimming it and not much really registered


----------



## Blaze (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh poor Wez you have to be mafia some time right...it could be this game.


@James-Whatever.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 7, 2011)

Blaze is Mafia


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2011)

he must be  let's lynch him. 

although it's a verifiable circumstance to assume that he's mafia if by the 4th or 5th phase he is still alive  unless he's bulletproof but that's not hard to miss.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 7, 2011)

The only thing we have to worry about is roles but given the closed set up it's obviously not going to be very complex and is going to have the standard roles like cop/doctor and so on. I mean sure if Amrun was really trolling I could be wrong but I don't belive she will. People get scared too easily.

I'm tired of boring game so I want this to be success and moaners should keep out.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 7, 2011)

I must say I dislike mafiascum I played there once and it had quite a number of closed set up games as well. I'm not sure it's going to be a huge success here but I hope it will be. Users love roles and reading them and hoping for them but in this it stick to the actual game content and ignores all the new roles and cool ability stuff. So that is why I don't see it getting a great follwing but I still hope that it would be fun enough for others to try it out.

*EDIT: *I should talk about this in the Mafia FC


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2011)

Could someone link me the Mafia Fanclub? I always miss sign ups unless someone invites me.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 7, 2011)

Fun reading moments... 12 pages of spam as usual...

Speaking of spam...



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Saying right now that Death Note game is gaining priority, as I'm actually incredibly
> 
> familiar with the series, having read it, but I'll be active (to a lesser extent) here. Sorry for the inconvenience,
> 
> Amrun.


There's a Death Note game??? Why didn't anybody tell me?



Zabuza said:


> My role in this game really sucks, maybe that's why people are voting for me.
> 
> I'm not lying.
> I don't mind if I die either. The game is already confusing enough as it is.


If you don't even care then maybe you should die. 

Although i agree that the start isn't that great. A potentially great game, Breaking Bad, no less, is being raped by specifically invited players... Good to see people read the OP, asking where the role list is, posting lynches incorrectly, spamming, spite voting, and making Amrun happy in general.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> K . So my role allows me to send a name to the host. That person will then get a PM saying
> 
> "Hiruzen Sarutobi is Town!". I already did this to Sphyer as evident by him saying "So HS isn't mafia..."


Never heard of an ability like that.

Amrun, are you sure the roles 100% were random?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 7, 2011)

Well Sphyer is corroborating it'd be a rather big risk for him to lie, all for our good pal Hiruzen...


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah you should blaze as for your guilt who knows. you tend to play a mixed bag of ways. 

now the hard ones are the dumb players they play the same tardish style in all games, when they are mafia they post votes with no opinions and that's the only way to notice them. 

8 hours and 6 pages makes this a good game. so does HS have majority or will this phase continue to excite. 

If I hadn't been waiting for this game for a month, I'd be insanely suspicious(too much activity, though it is sunday). Thus I volunteered to sub-mod because I was bound to be overly active and thus suspicious. I'd be surprised if no night actions are on me.

ya lifemaker I said the same basically earlier. 
if he needs sypher to lie; sypher is getting hung out there as well.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't buy hiruzen sarutobis claim to his role at all


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

What are the odds of HS being a Mafia?


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2011)

Extremely less considering Sphyer vouched for him.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm also having this feeling he's also a town hence why I hadn't voted anyone yet. Can we trust Sphyer statements?


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi votes don't need to be justified.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh well, since HS isn't mafia I'm gonna vote for someone else.

*[vote lynch didi]*

I don't know anyone who's suspicious at this point in the game, but he pushed the Kakashi bandwagon iirc.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 7, 2011)

I think so too much of a risk to come out this early, unless Hiruzen is mafia with an ultra crucial role. Unlikely I'd say. Not impossible but on balance I'd say we'd have to think him town unless other contrary proof surfaces


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay then, 
*[Vote Lynch Didi]*


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2011)

HS's role isn't really important (unless he's lying).

He can basically tell the MOD to pm someone and notify them of HS's role. For people who played ChaosReaper's Spiderman Mafia Game, St. Lucifer had this same role.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah an aggressive wagoner. now we are getting some where. i can back that for now as
ivy has played the same.'wait for the day phase one bullshit chips to fall' game. 

mind you phase is only half over at this point a whole lot of time to flip still so *[VOTE LYNCH DIDI]* can't wait to see what didi pulls this should be good and this new bandwagon might be just as stale as the last two
 but I should commit a vote every once and a while even if I have to rescind it. 

or join the growing blaze and WAD bandwagons. so many wagons not enough horses


----------



## Sajin (Mar 7, 2011)

Missed Hiruzen apparently being town.

*[Change vote lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 7, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH DIDI]*

I am thinking Didi is a pollo.


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

Shouldn't we start like making a mock role list? Many roles are implied, plus by the number of participants in this game, we can start assuming how many factions are there. We would just need to make it balanced.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2011)

We should. Unfortunately, I know nothing of Breaking Bad so you guys should start. Gumby seems knowledgeable.


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

I mean, even if we don't know the show, we can make a generic mafia game role list.

Like saying there's a town cop, mafia cop, vigilante on both sides. Maybe 2 mafias, 2 independents.. A bulletproof..

If you catch my drift.

Edit: I do not read.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

He was called a co-commuter because he took someone with him when he commuted.

Read the write up for his alignment.  This one wasn't supposed to be a stumper.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH PRINCESS IVY]*

Bandwagoned far too easily for my liking.

Also, gumby, what made you jump on the Didi wagon but not the WAD or Blaze wagon?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree
*[vote lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> *Bandwagoned far too easily for my liking.*





Zabuza said:


> I agree
> *[vote lynch Princess Ivy]*



Man, caught two pigeons with one stone.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

*lynch Zabuza*
really you agree and just followed that with not much credits?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 7, 2011)

Too many wagons. Why can't we just do what we normally do and all agree to spite lynch someone?

Speaking of spite lynching, i promised back in the last Amrun game, i think, to lynch the next person to start a spite wagon on Hiruzen. Or to lynch Legendary Beauty, i forget, but since Wez started it this time

*[VOTE LYNCH Wez]*

A promise is a promise.



Marco said:


> HS's role isn't really important (unless he's lying).
> 
> He can basically tell the MOD to pm someone and notify them of HS's role. For people who played ChaosReaper's Spiderman Mafia Game, St. Lucifer had this same role.


I don't understand the point of such a role (unless there's more to his role than that), except of course in this case. But that would mean Amrun did _not_ give it to a random player. But it seems legit since the mod kind of backed it up, i think.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I agree
> *[vote lynch Princess Ivy]*





Fear said:


> Man, caught two pigeons with one stone.


I hope Zabz is joking...


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2011)

13 pages?

WHY :'(

reading now


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2011)

I read through and am not entirely sure about the Didi wagon. 

I'll vote randomly for a sneaky player...
*
[Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like the votes are well split...


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

The rroles were actually randomized, except for one or two for very specific reasons.

But I meant what I said about spitekilling.  No one's roles were tailored because they might be an easy day one lynch.

Hiruzen Sarutobi entered the random pool just like everyone else.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 7, 2011)

Trying to figure out the factions...

Walt and Jesse worked for 8, then to Tuco, then to Gus, who is sort of allies AND rivals with the cartel, who is friends with the Cousins, who is enemies with Walt and Jesse and friends with Tuco... gave up.

There're very little innocents in Breaking Bad. Even Hank's wife is a goddamn klepto. And Walt's son is laundering money...


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll do a vote count asap, I promise.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

I have now got my spite kill out of my system in another game, just for you.


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Oh well, since HS isn't mafia I'm gonna vote for someone else.
> 
> *[vote lynch didi]*
> 
> I don't know anyone who's suspicious at this point in the game, but he pushed the Kakashi bandwagon iirc.



No, that's a lie. I voted for him also but wasn't the one to start it. And I changed quickly afterwards to Super Mike



Princess Ivy said:


> Okay then,
> *[Vote Lynch Didi]*





Bolivian Alpaca said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH DIDI]*
> 
> I am thinking Didi is a pollo.



Both of them bandwagoning ridiculously easy.
Very mafia like.

*[Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*

She already has some votes, but we should also look out for BA.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

Heads will roll.


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

Chibason said:


> I read through and am not entirely sure about the Didi wagon.
> 
> I'll vote randomly for a sneaky player...
> *
> [Vote Lynch Mio]*


I'm hosting my own game, so sorry for being so sneaky xD

My vote for Didi is purely a spite vote, I honestly have no clue on what the fuck to do with no role list and never having watched Breaking Bad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

I just google'd who Paul Tyree is. I was being driven crazy because I'm a huge BB fan and this name did not occur to me.

After looking, I realized why - Paul was a one-episode guest star, who was Jesse's high school friend and former bandmate, who Jesse tried to stay at his house but couldn't because Paul's mother-in-law was coming to visit that weekend or something.

Paul Tyree was in all likelihood, innocent.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

He probaly Commute with the wrong person and got killed.


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah I'm gonna have a hard time with this game because I don't know shit about Breaking Bad.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

Breaking Bad knowledge is not necessary to play this game, but it is helpful.  I made sure several players have a good working knowledge of the show -- minimum gumby, Closet Pervert, and WhatADrag; Stringer also does, but he couldn't play due to work -- and I knew they could and would give a basic run-down.

I also linked the wiki TWICE in the OP.  I also made it clear that I would answer any and all flavor questions.  If you ask me what so and so did in the show, I will tell you.  I just won't tell you how it relates to gameplay.

Working on a votecount now.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 7, 2011)

Didi said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have a hard time with this game because I don't know shit about Breaking Bad.


I have more or less an idea on which characters are good, which are bad, and which are breaking bad. Although i have seen the series only once so may need the wiki.



Wez ★ said:


> I have now got my spite kill out of my system in another game, just for you.


I haven't.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 7, 2011)

Haven't seen the show yet, but I don't want to spoil myself with the wiki.

Oh, I thought you started the wagon Didi. Didn't read back to check.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm hosting my own game, so sorry for being so sneaky xD
> 
> My vote for Didi is purely a spite vote, I honestly have no clue on what the fuck to do with no role list and never having watched Breaking Bad



Lol, you've been sneaky(read: 'good') in the other games you've played in with me.

My vote today was just random...although, I was curious how you'd respond. 

..your response was good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, judging from the plot of the write-up in which Paul was killed, he entered Clovis's junkyard. As a reminder, Clovis is Badger's cousin where they kept the RV for a while.

Does this mean that Clovis has a vigilante role? I suppose so.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*
Lost faith in this guy. He proved himself a threat to town even when he plays as town. Sorry guy.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

its a mess,everybody just try random things, we need to stck together and vote suspects out


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

1. aiyanah - Hiruzen Sarutobi > Sphyer
2. Banhammer - Mangekyou SharingAL
3. Bioness - Hiruzen Sarutobi > Kakashi Hatake > Sphyer
4. blacklusterseph004 - Hiruzen Sarutobi
5. Blaze - Hiruzen Sarutobi > Kakashi Hatake > blacklusterseph004
6. Bolivian Alpaca - Didi
7. BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ - Hiruzen Sarutobi
8. Chibason - Mio
9. Closet Pervert - Wez
10. CloudKicker - Hiruzen Sarutobi
11. Cubey - Hiruzen Sarutobi > EnterTheTao
12. Cycloid - Hiruzen Sarutobi
13. Didi - Hiruzen Sarutobi > Kakashi Hatake > Super Mike > Princess Ivy
14. EnterTheTao - Hiruzen Sarutobi
15. Fear - Hiruzen Sarutobi
16. Grαhf - Hiruzen Sarutobi
17. gumby2ms - Didi
18. Hidden Nin
19. Hiruzen Sarutobi - Kakashi Hatake
20. Homestuck - WhatADrag
21. Hyper_Wolfy - WhatADrag > Zabuza
22. Jαmes - Hiruzen Sarutobi
23. Judecious - Hiruzen Sarutobi
24. Kakashi Hatake - Hiruzen Sarutobi > No Lynch
25. lambda
26. LegendaryBeauty - gumby2ms > Hiruzen Sarutobi > Homestuck > Hiruzen Sarutobi
27. LifeMaker - WhatADrag
28. Majin Lu - St. Lucifer
29. Mangekyou SharingAL - Hiruzen Sarutobi
30. Marco
31. Megalith - Hiruzen Sarutobi
32. Mio - Didi
33. Nimander
34. Platinum
35. Princess Ivy - Didi
36. R o f l c o p t e r - aiyanah
37. SageMaster - Hiruzen Sarutobi > Didi
38. Sajin - Homestuck > Homestuck ()
39. Sphyer - Zabuza > WhatADrag > Sphyer
40. St. Lucifer - Zabuza > Super Mike
41. Super Mike - No Lynch
42. The Gr8 Destroyer - Hiruzen Sarutobi
43. VastoLorDae - Hiruzen Sarutobi
44. Wez - Hiruzen Sarutobi > WhatADrag > Princess Ivy
45. WhatADrag - Zabuza > St. Lucifer > Kakashi Hatake
46. Zabuza - Roflcopter > Princess Ivy

14 - Hiruzen Sarutobi
4 - Didi
3 - Sphyer
3 - Princess Ivy
2 - WhatADrag
1 - Wez
1 - Homestuck
1 - Zabuza
1 - Mangekyou SharingAL
1 - EnterTheTao
1 - Super Mike
1 - aiyanah
1 - Mio
1 - St. Lucifer
1- blacklusterseph004
1 - No Lynch

Not voting or casting invalid votes: WhatADrag, lambda, Hidden Nin, Hiruzen Sarutobi, Platinum, Nimander, Marco

With 45 alive, 23 is majority.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

Someone switched, I believe.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> 38. Sajin - Homestuck > Homestuck ()



Oh shit that's right, I didn't actually vote for Hiruzen


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmmm. I would like to lynch someone who's still lynching Hiruzen, but i'll back anyone who will lynch someone next, as long as it isn't Hiruzen or me, or just double voting the same person.

Has Legendary Beauty been mafia recently?


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

First time I see a list of potential lynchee list that long.

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 7, 2011)

Nevermind, i guess i don't need a candidate. *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH lambda]*


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

You're a terrible person.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Didi]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm pretty weary of anyone who still is voting Hiruzen Sarutobi. Pretty harsh anti-town mentality, then again, I really don't see Amrun designing such a lame role. Could be a lie. But I have to give him benefit of the doubt. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Didi]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

What Hiruzen has just suggested in another game makes me want to lynch him in here, regardless of his role.

I won't.

But it's beyond me how somebody can be so damn dense.


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

Is there a reason I shouldn't vote for him? 14 pages is too much to go over right now.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

He's pretty much revealed.


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah.

*Sigh* backtracking now.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

I mean, it can't be confirmed, but he's claiming the kind that allows you to send a name to the game mod and that player will be aware of your role...

He sent it to Sphyer.

If he's telling the truth though, after role revealing his role is now just useless.


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

Right. Got that.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH PRINCESS IVY]*

I don't like purple.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I guess I will give HZ the benefit of the doubt too.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH PRINCESS IVY]
*


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm pretty weary of anyone who still is voting Hiruzen Sarutobi. Pretty harsh anti-town mentality, then again, I really don't see Amrun designing such a lame role. Could be a lie. But I have to give him benefit of the doubt.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Didi]*



But I'm not still voting him. 


*[Change Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

There, now your vote is justified. 

And seriously, I honestly think town is worse off with him alive. He'll just be annoying and cause confusion with his extremely retarded accusations. 

And who knows, maybe he and Sphyer are mafia together (lol no chance I know but still).


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

right because I hardley ever talk[unless being accused] so I will mess them up?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 7, 2011)

Well you did wreck town in the webcomic game by being a derp 

seriously though I don't think we should be wasting a lynch on you at this stage


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

*goes to read from her last post*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

May end phase a half an hour or so early (as in, close voting). Twilight will then commence.  You can still talk until I indicate otherwise.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

*Twilight Day 1*

*TWILIGHT*​Now is the time to send in any last-minute day actions.

The voting has now CLOSED.

You MAY continue to post in the thread, but any additional votes will not be counted.

*Hiruzen Sarutobi* has the most votes and is being prepared for the gallows, pending further day action.

The write up will be up between 8 and 10pm, EST.​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

Welp. Really crossing my fingers that Hiruzen was lying, but god to honest truth, I don't remember the last time he's EVER gotten a mafia role. He's the perpetual Town's Syndrome kid.


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

He is a first day lynch dude.. I'm surprised at how many times he has gotten away with it.


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2011)

It's not Town's syndrome when he's such a stupid annoying douchebag.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

Butthurt Didi?


I am never mafia...


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am never mafia...


 
Liar.
My current usertitle is from a game where I was mafia and you were on the same team as me. 
God, you sucked.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

Like wise.

Yeah, and the only time since then that I have been mafia is in zabuza's quickie game.


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2011)

Which is not too long ago.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

EDIT: Let me rephrase. I am hardley ever mafia...


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

WAD Is mafia,you can feel it . and I know it.
He deduction on Kakashi's kill seems like a bit off,it is not like him.Just because we don't know the roles,doesnt mean I Don't secretly watch it.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 7, 2011)

was doing vote recap but made a mess of it. didn't change a whole lot anyway.

yeah but drag is always suspicious. just like aiyanah always be trollin. either way someone will investigate drag tonight no doubt. a lot of people didn't vote either, they got 16 pages to figure this game out and cast a vote. not that hard.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

R o f l 's presence here reminded me to neg Hiruzen.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

*Patentially awaits lynch*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

Patiently*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> R o f l 's presence here reminded me to neg Hiruzen.
> 
> Thanks for that.


No problem. 

-checks CP-


----------



## MSAL (Mar 7, 2011)

Poor Hiruzen :sad


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

*[Vote Change Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

For shitz and gigglez...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH PRINCESS IVY]*
> 
> Bandwagoned far too easily for my liking.
> 
> Also, gumby, what made you jump on the Didi wagon but not the WAD or Blaze wagon?





Zabuza said:


> I agree
> *[vote lynch Princess Ivy]*



Oh for real? I wasn't aware for the WAD and Blaze wagon. I really thought that all the suspicious about Blaze was just a joke since the one who claimed did not backed up any reason at all.

I'm just having the feeling that HS was a town thus not voting him. I voted for Didi because someone said that Didi was the one who pushed the HS wagon.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

It would be funny if Zabuza, Wez,and Didi were mafia together.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

Speaking of easily following the wagon, Zabuza also did the same thing.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm still waiting to hear why gumby chose the Didi wagon when he even pointed out there were several others, for example, the Blaze and WAD wagon.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 7, 2011)

I picked didi wagon to see if there was anymore of a reason to pick it and when things went on nothing better came up. 

I could have changed votes 5 times once for every wagon but that makes you stupid, but I joined the didi wagon for the simple fact that I needed to vote and since I wasn't going to join HS or KH wagons since well both right away will be proved town

didn't want to join the other hate wagons, they had nothing going for them. 

besides if something good came I was ditching Didi vote but no one had any juice what so ever. and thus I just observed while the HS day on crap ran it's way and never changed my vote because there seemed to be good reasoning behind didi wagon at the time..

lol didn't defend him just said he's hard to place. if he didn't attract hate/actions I cold never figure out who he is.

why so much rush to didi's defense?

so people trollin me aside since your officially done you are town right hs?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

HS Seem mafia to me this time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm forever suspicious to you, Homestuck.

Use whatever actions you please to confirm suspicions. Hope mafia doesn't have a cop.

Just don't have Town's Syndrome.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

I am Town .


----------



## MSAL (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am Town .



You are so mafia scum


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

I am not going to argue with you. When I die and my role is revealed, those who accussed me of being mafia scum shall be looked down upon and accused.

*[Vote Change Lynch Didi]* ...


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2011)

Why are you changing votes lol

The voting has closed


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

Then my vote from before stands[which was a vote for you :rofl]


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

Where is this Blaze Wagon people mentioned?
HOS & Wez you two seems to sharing ideas on phrase one,in a game where no one knows anything much,Didi seems scrambling,because a person who voted for him stated something,that proove his probaly town,and Didi called him mafia .I Don't know about Ivy and WAD.Gumby aswell.Suspect them too.But looking back i see no reason in defending Didi,I Don't know yet.let see what happens at night.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

I reread the thread again to find out where is this whole Blaze and WAD wagon coming from.

Blaze wagon started from here.


Wez ★ said:


> Blaze is Mafia.
> 
> Calling it now.



Wez posted this without any reason backing it up  and no one even voted a lynch to him? I was suspicious because I didn't follow this wagon. How can I follow a wagon with no votes? That's why I disregarded this wagon and assume this was just a mere joke.

Also, WAD's wagon weren't that much issue too. I mean, homestuck was the first one who suspected him. I thought that the reason were more of personal rather than obejective thus another reason why I didn't pay attention to this. 

I'm not dismissing the possibility that they may be a Mafia or not. I'm just saying why I didn't follow their wagons.

I was convinced that Didi was the one who pushed the wagon on HS since Sage said so thus I followed it but since Didi said he wasn't. I'll be calling off my vote now.

*[Vote No Lynch]
*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

Wut, you two call A Wagon with no votes and a wagon with 3 votes there and here, A wagon  WAD Your still not off the hook though. but Wez and HS ,grows on my suspect lists,Didi now aswell. Ivy makes sense,i trust her more now,it seems structed and thats what shes thinking and not made up.But will see wont me


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

I said Ivy jumped on the Didi wagon easily, I was talking about gumby ignoring the other two wagons, not Ivy.

I also said that statement about both WAD and Blaze, calling them both Mafia.

I didn't start no bandwagon on them though.

And I can't help it if Homes is a bro. 

You say me, Didi and Homes look like we're working together, I think the exact same thing about Ivy, WAD and gumby, maybe even HW after that last post.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay time to seriously read since my last post.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

Ivy- Didi was the one who pushed for my lynch. He started the bandwagon.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Ivy- Didi was the one who pushed for my lynch. *He started the bandwagon.*


 
That was Wez, actually.


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2011)

I did?

I feel proud to have been fast enough to be the first one. But don't delude yourself into thinking it wouldn't have happened otherwise.
Edit: Awwww. 

Also fucking Hyper_Wolfy learn to use punctuation you twat.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

So Hiruzen's about to be on the chopping block.

Just as Planned. Productive first day, mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

No real loss, either way. It was going to happen, sooner or later. Might as well get it done with, am I right? Or am I sounding too mafia-ish at this point?


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

Seriously, you should look at the people who senselessly jump on the bandwagons, not the people that start them.

I didn't even vote for him once he "revealed" as Town, which is more than can be said for many people in this game.


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm really sus of Wez now btw, for saying Blaze is mafia, then lying that there was a wagon on him, and also doing it to another person.

Really mafia-like to name-drop like that.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

Wez: My post wasn't directed to you alone. It was for all the people suspecting me like this one. The first post I made in this thread was immediately during the Blaze wagon so I thought I should defend myself why I ignored that wagon.

Also, because of this post saying about me:


Homestuck said:


> I was just wondering the same thing about a couple of other players who were just looking for any random wagon to join for no reason, yet somehow avoided voting for drag...
> 
> Keeping an eye on these people.


I really have no idea about WAD or whatsoever going about him. I just know that he's having some kind of little feud with homestuck. It is something I thought between them and now me ignoring HM's statements about WAD makes me seem to be working with him?
I'm not even addressing WAD's statements nor agreeing with him, not even following him. I only followed Sagemaster's vote.

Also, the most vague is I'm working with gumby all of the sudden? On what basis? I just know he is one of the suspects here just like me and being on the same boat with him makes me seemed working with him?


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

God, I'm gonna have to dig up posts now to show where this all began.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

I wonder if there is a Govenor role this game.... or a vote changing role... would be friggin funny...


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> yeah an aggressive wagoner. now we are getting some where. i can back that for now as
> ivy has played the same.'wait for the day phase one bullshit chips to fall' game.
> 
> mind you phase is only half over at this point a whole lot of time to flip still so *[VOTE LYNCH DIDI]* can't wait to see what didi pulls this should be good and this new bandwagon might be just as stale as the last two
> ...


_This_ is what started it all.

I was asking gumby why he ignored those wagons he mentioned, yet jumped on another.

I'm not even the one who started talking about them, all I did was say "Blaze is Mafia, calling it now."


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

There's a Tyrant-like role too I heard, I wonder who got it


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

Its funny,I never have think about .You were working with Didi,but only  mention you and HS.I never mention Ivy with you,I said I suspect her for  wagoning,but now looking back you did voted for her,maybe you were  trying to deflect attention away from Didi?

Also want to state I never  mention you were working with Didi,I suspect yous separately,are Didi  suspicious to you Wez? . WAD didnt say much,Ivy seems to make  sense,Gumby look like scrambling.everything still up in the air.I would  like to be mafia in this game,seems they can blend in well with the  rules in this game.seems alot more fun.But just too bad 

Edit: oh somebody is Mad, :ho


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2011)

So gumby is actually the liar here.
Interesting.

I wonder if there are multiple mafia factions too. We'll probably find out a lot this night.

I hope I don't die the first night.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

Am I allowed to say I'm mafia?


----------



## Didi (Mar 7, 2011)

Role Revealing is allowed, yes.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

I hate MF,i Can't quote and IE is too slow to use


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm whatever Didi will inevitably claim to be to continue his miserable existence in this game.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 7, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> _This_ is what started it all.
> 
> I was asking gumby why he ignored those wagons he mentioned, yet jumped on another.
> 
> I'm not even the one who started talking about them, all I did was say "Blaze is Mafia, calling it now."


I don't know about grumby. He could be a mafia but I'm leaning that he's more on being random. I guess we ought to seek an explanation from him.



Homestuck said:


> I just told you, Drag is lying. There is no feud.
> 
> He is only saying that to discredit the accusation.


Yes, You already addressed that there is no feud ongoing between you two. I'm just stating my previous thoughts between you two. I didn't know the reason why WAD was suspicious but judging from the next statements, it seems that you two weren't going along so hence concluded that it was just between you two. I'm also not aware of the WAD's wagon to be honest. HS wagon is the only wagon seemed to be visibly apparent here. I only responded and follow Sage's wagon because the reason looked to have more sense to me.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh,What did Gumby lied about ?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't lie they are saying I was scrambling because I was trying to figure out who to vote for without being a lazy HS voter.

It's not like my vote had a lot of justification and that's what peeves them because they wanted me to go lynch wad or lynch ivy like they did.

thus they think I'm working with them because I didn't jump on those wagons as well. now people make extreme accusations out of them basically saying I'm lost and trying to cover my ass because they're on to me? basically I'm getting nice a juicy attention for doing pretty much nothing but actually voting during the phase and trying not to lynch HS who, as he stated, is town. 

besides no one knows who anyone is at this point in the game, till DEA investigations that is. that will be very active tonight. beware of shrader


Now for the lynch see you amrun. lol at now wolfie being in this fictional mafia group. I'm surprised everyone who didn't vote with them is labeled as such. O well now I have some to argue with next phase how fun.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Investigators and Town Viginlantes know what to do tonight.
I look back already on wagons and it probaly make me feel more secure about my claims in some cases.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

Its funny how my lynch still went through despite me being a townie. Almost makes me laugh at how easily I can get you guys...


Further more, be cautious of those who came in and jumped on the wagon without revealing anything. Be cautious of Didi, Wez, and Zabuza as well.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2011)

Man.......why do you have to post so much :/


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Its funny how my lynch still went through despite me being a townie. Almost makes me laugh at how easily I can get you guys...
> 
> 
> Further more, be cautious of those who came in and jumped on the wagon without revealing anything. Be cautious of Didi, Wez, and Zabuza as well.



As your ass is the one swinging in the gallows, it's more of a matter at how easily we can get you.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

Actually, quite the contrary LB. You only lynched me because I have gotten to you.


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

And so it begins.


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

What's the current vote count guys?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

It doesn't matter. I'm getting lynched as Amrun said...


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah I just read that.

Whose suspicious so far?

Princess Ivy
Zabuza
Didi
Wez
Aiyanah

who else?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Actually, quite the contrary LB. You only lynched me because I have gotten to you.



And yet I'm not the one who's going to bitch about it and claim to rage quit all other mafia games once the one's you're in are done.

Just thought I'd remind you.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 7, 2011)

*End of Day 1: Invincible*

[FONT=&quot]Louis only wanted to try it once… just once.  Walt – no, Flynn – hadn’t wanted to try it with him, so he was by himself.  Flynn tried marijuanawith him, but this was too dangerous, he said.  His uncle worked in the DEA.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]It was blue.  Louis hadn’t known meth was blue.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]It gave him the rush of energy he’d always heard about, had imagined… He felt invincible.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Flynn had to try this.  He had to.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Louis got in the car, floored it, swung around corners too quickly, but he didn’t care.  He was invincible.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He didn’t feel invincible as his car was crumpling against a telephone pole.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Hiruzen Sarutobi – Louis[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] _[Friendly Neighbor]_ died in a *car accident*.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Louis[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: _[Friendly Neighbor]_  Louis is Walt Jr.’s best friend from school.  At any point in the game, Louis can send a PM to the mod with a chosen target he believes is part of the town.  The mod will send this message to the target: “Just a friendly message: X is town.”[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]END OF DAY PHASE 1[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]START OF NIGHT PHASE 1[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]NO MORE TALKING[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]PM ME YOUR ACTIONS[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​    [FONT=&quot]Mod note: This really was a random role, but I laughed a little when Hiruzen pulled it.  I was hoping it would save him from a senseless lynch, but no such luck.[/FONT]


----------



## Friday (Mar 7, 2011)

It was a random order, and no, I didn't bother honestly. It's only phase 1.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

*End of Night 1: Questionable Progress*

“Did you move your product?” Jesse asked.  “Nobody got caught, right?  We’re out of luck, tonight – Wendy got picked up by the cops for streetwalking, so we have no alibi.”


“Relax, Jesse,” Badger said.  “My biggest sale was to this woman in a suit.  She was kind of hot.”


“I sold to some broad by a hospital,” Skinny Pete said.


“Good,” Jesse said.  He did not tell them who he sold to, because he felt guilty about it.


He had sold to two kids… Two kids he knew.   But they had approached _him_ and asked him for the stuff.  What else could he do?  They needed the money.


But it was nagging on his conscience. 



 Next time, he would say no.

---​ ​ Elsewhere, a little boy was riding his bike despite the late hour.  The day before, he had been but a child, concerned with child’s woes.


Then, two men had approached him, bought him lunch, spoke to him in his most familiar language – Spanish – and the most exciting part, gave him money to bring home to his family.


Yes, after that, he had become a man.  An earner.


Last night, he had been a child, but tonight, he was a man.


When the concerned woman spotted him with the product later, he ignored her words of caution.

---​ 
Hank Schrader had a lead in this meth case.  There were talks of Heisenberg, a bald man with a surprising amount of influence in the meth market for a new player.


He had come from nowhere and his trail was nothing.


He was everyone and no one.


But this man…  He may be Heisenberg.  A lead. Finally.


If only Hank’s partner, Gomez, had been equally as lucky.
______________________________


​*NUMBER OF JUNKIES: 1*


______________________________
​*END OF NIGHT PHASE 1*

*START OF DAY PHASE 2*


*YOU MAY NOW TALK*
​


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

so... no one died?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

What's the number of junkies mean?


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Junkies: 50% chance of night action failing.

Guess they don't find out when they become one


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 8, 2011)

junkies get f-ed up they rb, they double vote, the 0 vote, they die they are basically random zombies


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

Do they get to know they're junkies?


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 8, 2011)

So Mafia didn't kill anyone?

Because you just randomly become a junkie, right?

@ SM - Nah I don't think they do.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Nah they don't. I believe it says so in the OP.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

This is fucking amazing. We get a night where mafia doesn't rape us? We win by lynches only!


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

Actually, junkies basically lose their votes and their night actions have a half chance of failing.

No one died.


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait... No deaths? Wow. I see how Amrun might have balanced the game now.


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

No one died? Huh.. 

Does that mean that the people attacked were bulletproof?

Weird.


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Actually, junkies basically lose their votes and their night actions have a half chance of failing.
> 
> No one died.



Oh snap. So I assume the drug dealers are the mafia.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

No one died


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you PM the role-list when you get a chance Amrun?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 8, 2011)

lol I think the attacks just went perfectly. ie rb, kill/rb, kill/kill-bulletproof all around. so no change and only investigators mattered.

1 junkie per phase is standard I think.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 8, 2011)

Marco said:


> Oh snap. So I assume the drug dealers are the mafia.


Deaths by overdose?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I am so confused , my role was even confusing, and my guy didn't even have a wiki article


----------



## Marco (Mar 8, 2011)

I've also been suspicious of Whatadrag but as of now, those are just suspicions and I'm probably wrong.

EDIT: Brain fail. I don't remember if I've been suspicious of him in this game or another.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

1. aiyanah
2. Banhammer
3. Bioness
4. blacklusterseph004
5. Blaze
6. Bolivian Alpaca
7. BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
8. Chibason
9. Closet Pervert
10. CloudKicker
11. Cubey
12. Cycloid
13. Didi
14. EnterTheTao
15. Fear
16. Grαhf
17. gumby2ms
18. Hidden Nin
20. Homestuck --> WhatADrag
21. Hyper_Wolfy
22. Jαmes
23. Judecious
25. lambda
26. LegendaryBeauty
27. LifeMaker
28. Majin Lu
29. Mangekyou SharingAL
30. Marco
31. Megalith
32. Mio
33. Nimander
34. Platinum
35. Princess Ivy
36. R o f l c o p t e r
37. SageMaster
38. Sajin
39. Sphyer
40. St. Lucifer
41. Super Mike
42. The Gr8 Destroyer
43. VastoLorDae
44. Wez
45. WhatADrag
46. Zabuza

WhatADrag- 1 vote


Majority is 23 this round


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *goes to read from her last post*


lol i do this shit too


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 8, 2011)

really on the ball HS. now do that for every vote.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I just wanted to set it up before 30 votes come in and many changes[aiyanah]


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol i do this shit too



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 8, 2011)

Mafia Didn't kill anyone but they did get a junkie. 

I need to read bck on the rules, until then I'll hold my opinion.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

HS, I almost had it PMed to you before the internet crapped out again. 

Can you do phase PMs?

I thought my internet would make it tonight. I trolled myself.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*

eh why not . .


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Wez]*

I don't trust LB


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 8, 2011)

Another thing, since we don't have a role list and this a relatively large game I think its probably best to assume there are multiple roles and anp very wide variety. Also there are no generics so any death is a loss of some sort. Night actions are gonna be just important as the lynches so townies, for the love of god, don't fucking town.

Definitely be on the watch for clues scattered throughout because I will. Don't bandwagon. I'm sure there are some roles that are not important now. Important later, probably, but that's just me thinking out loud. Don't know if I'll be posting much this phase so I'm trying to pour out what I have.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> [Vote lynch Wez]
> 
> I don't trust LB



That would be wise.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Bioness]*

Because his guy didn't even have a wiki article 


*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*

Again


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Should change my vote to Majin Lu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Everyone who doesn't lynch drag is mafia.
> 
> I am the only townie. You are all junkie whores.



I'm not mafia, but I can't deny being a junky whore 

:datBlueSky


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Should change my vote to Majin Lu


Nice try Jude. I'll not vote you  yet


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *[vote lynch aiyanah]*
> 
> eh why not . .


golden opportunity for mafia to push my lynch
and no one does anything :/

*[vote lynch Nimander]*
random vote


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 8, 2011)

So many different votes lol

*[VOTE LYNCH aiyanah]*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch super mike]*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 9, 2011)

I got no idea who to vote at the moment, but Super Mike seems to know too much. The only players with good information on this game are the mafia, the informed minority.

*[vote lynch super mike]*

Vote may change based on what happens.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmm..something about her posts...a little too innocent. 

for now-
*
[Vote Lynch Majin Lu]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 9, 2011)

How I feel about this game:


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 9, 2011)

Not complaining, but i am: the story is pretty vague considering we don't know anything about the roles and factions, and there are like 45 players...

I still don't see the wisdom in offing a confirmed townie, even if his night ability was useless. Unless the part in the story about meth wasn't just for the dramatic death scene but he actually was a junkie. Even if you guys don't trust HS's reasoning and think it's annoying, i'm sure he would at least vote with the town if given the chance, and the whole spite thing is much more annoying.

I can't be the only one who thinks no one unlynched HS was a bit convenient for certain factions?



SageMaster said:


> I got no idea who to vote at the moment, but Super Mike seems to know too much. The only players with good information on this game are the mafia, the informed minority.


Or he read the OP.

If anything, it's that he didn't say anything other than generic "hey town there are important roles and there are not so important ones we should not lynch townies" as if to try and sound a helpful townie without actually making any potentially incriminating or suicidal-for-the-mafia townie moves.

But then you are suspicious for calling him out for the wrong reason...



Homestuck said:


> I am the only townie.


You can't be... because I'M the townie. I don't think Amrun would have more than 1 townie... which mafia are you Homes?

BTW Homes, the junkies aren't automatically bad guys, and they don't know they are junkies. People you need to read the fucking OP.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 9, 2011)

* [ vote lynch WhatADrag ] *

getting a vibe from you I'm not trusting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2011)

who do you even vote for this game...


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Indeed. It's chaos, but in a good way


----------



## Platinum (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm lost .

*[vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, no one died? I'm really curious what happened during the night phase.. How was that possible?

Also, I really though that the town will be on massive disadvantageous because of the game set up. I guess I'm wrong. Also, Amrun did mention that will get to find out more as the game progressed. I really wonder how this game will progress.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Everyone who doesn't lynch drag is mafia.
> 
> I am the only townie. You are all junkie whores.


 


*[VOTE LYNCH HOMESTUCK]*.


----------



## Fear (Mar 9, 2011)

Huge amount of players and no clusterfuckers?

This will take a while.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks that way aye. Could be the longest game ever heh


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 9, 2011)

Too quiet. Getting more convinced 90% of the players are various non town factions. *[VOTE LYNCH Platinum]* Last to vote HS. Could've read at least the last page of the thread first. Maybe he did.

What's the lynch status? Gumby, HS, Aiyanah, someone?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch Mio]*

 Nothing against you Mio....just does not really matter who you actually vote for this game...


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 9, 2011)

23 votes for majority. lynch to most popular can occur at phase end.
WAD-4
super mike-3
platinum-1
homestruck-1
aiyanah-2
cubey-1
nimander-1
st. lucifer-1
majin lu-1
wez-1
Mio-1

WAD -people always suspect him due to past games and homestruck says all non-voters are mafia/junkie bitches

supermike-a lot of people suspect him because they think he seems to know something.

rest are all spite,randoms and/or suspicions based on activity levels/lack there of. (ie wez seems suspicious to jude but doesn`t trust lb? platinum seems to be a wagoner to closet pervert.................read the thread nubs)



as for myself cp has a point but it's always that last hint you believe the most. gonna wait before bed to clock a vote for myself.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 9, 2011)

My vote for Homestuck is neither random, nor spite.


----------



## Fear (Mar 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> My vote for Homestuck is neither random, nor spite.



*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*

Though there isn't any role lists, I think I have an acute idea what your ability may be.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 9, 2011)

yeah but I just don't want to be called a junkie bitch 
was a suspicion though.
but saying you are a townie. that's just wrong i'll join you junkie brethren *[VOTE LYNCH HOMESTRUCK]* who needs friends when you have meth.

but joking aside junkies don't know their junkies till their votes.actions stop working properly. so as of now one of yall is skating on ice and you don't know it.


----------



## Friday (Mar 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HOMESTUCK]*


----------



## Sajin (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Homestuck]*
Hinted ability clue. Better than a random vote I guess.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 9, 2011)

*VOTE LYNCH HOMESTRUCK*


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> My vote for Homestuck is neither random, nor spite.



*[Vote lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Homestuck]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 9, 2011)

Someone wishes to use his or her ability. Write-up incoming as soon as I bully my computer into getting online.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

In before fatality.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> My vote for Homestuck is neither random, nor spite.


ok..
*[Change Vote Lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Blaze (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]


*Feels much better to have a direction now.


----------



## Didi (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*

Seems Rofl has some information

And if he's lying he's dead next phase


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HOMESTRUCK]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 9, 2011)

* [change vote Lynch Homestuck] *

a lead is better than scrabbling about in the dark I guess


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't want to kill homestuck.
If we do, who's gonna make the titles?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*

No wonder you wanted me gone, I was going to eventually dismantle your whole scummy operation


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't get it. Why're we killing Homestuck? What did I miss?


----------



## Fear (Mar 9, 2011)

Marco said:


> I don't get it. Why're we killing Homestuck? What did I miss?



Roflcopter's comment. He emphasized that his vote wasn't out of _spite_, nor _randomness_. Which can only mean one thing of course.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2011)

> 1. aiyanah -> Nimander
> 2. Banhammer
> 3. Bioness -> aiyanah
> 4. blacklusterseph004 -> Homestuck
> ...



Homestuck leads with 14 votes. Majority is 23.


----------



## Marco (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah.... My bad.

*[VOTE LYNCH Homestuck]*


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 9, 2011)

*End of Day 2: Untimely Deaths*

[FONT=&quot]Gretchen had Walt on her mind.  She followed him, one day, from his house to a junkyard.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Why would he go there??[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]She parked down the street and walked up to the junkyard, because the parking lot was dirt and gravel and she didn?t want to get her new car dirty.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]As she approached, she heard Walt talking to a young man, just bits and pieces of their conversation.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]What she heard disturbed her.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]?Meth ? are you ? distribution ? cooking ? casualties.?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]?Walt?? she called out.  ?What?s going on??[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]She heard the sound of a rifle a split second before the world went black.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]?Jesus shit, Joe!  Did you have to kill her like that?? Jesse shouted, staring at the broken body bleeding into the dirt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Joe spat.  ?She woulda ratted.  Can?t have you all mixing my junkyard up in this business.  Now get inside before someone comes a-lookin?.?[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Aiyanah ? Gretchen Schwartz[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] has been *shot*.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]Gretchen Schwartz[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: _[Neighborhood Watch]_  Gretchen Schwartz is Elliot Schwartz?s wife and may have some unresolved romantic history with Walt.  Watch consists of two players who can choose to patrol as a team or as singles.  Gretchen can target one player; if that player dies, Gretchen has a 50% chance of discovering who the killer was. If both Gretchen and Elliot target the same player, they have a 100% chance instead of 50%.  Gretchen and Elliot may converse at night.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]---[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]Mike was cleaning his gun carefully, thinking.  They were onto Heisenberg?s dupe.  As much as it was good for the whole operation if the DEA was distracted not only by their tool, but by the _impersonation_ of their tool, the situation needed to be treated with caution.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Right now, they not only had the real ?Heisenberg? dancing on a string, but the DEA as well.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]But it was a dangerous game.  They couldn?t allow any trails to get traced back to ?Heisenberg.?  The DEA had to keep guessing.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mike placed the silencer on his sniper rifle and took aim at the bald head that was being led into the DEA station.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The DEA had come a little too close to the sun.  They were about to get burned.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mike fired.  He never missed.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Homestuck ? Jimmy ?In-?N-Out?[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] has been *executed*.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Jimmy ?In-?N-Out?[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: _[Miller ; Bulletproof]_  Jimmy?s real name is James Edward Kikely, but he earned his nickname for going to prison for others if they give him enough money.  Jimmy shows up guilty to all investigations, but he can only be killed through lynch.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]---[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]END OF DAY PHASE 2[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]NO MORE TALKING[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]PM ME YOUR ACTIONS[/FONT]*​


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 9, 2011)

Shit posted too late


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

The phase is supposed to end in an hour, but I don't even have half the actions in...

GET ON THE BALL, YOU FUCKERS.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

The 8 Ball


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

Night phase extended until 1-2ish because I'm still waiting on actions and my dad wants me to go to some stupid auction with him even though he's not buying anything.

Also, if Nimander hasn't contacted me by then, he will be modkilled and replaced.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

*End of Night Phase 2: The Calm Before the Storm*

The Albuqurque DEA station was in chaos.​

Their top suspect was murdered right under their noses. Everyone was pointing fingers at everyone else and nothing was getting done. ASAC Merkert was even getting protection as he went to and from the station, just in case.​ 
It didn't surprise Hank and Gomez that all the leads they had left led to nowhere. They were back where they started: at a dead end.​ 

---​ 

Jesse was crunching numbers. Nobody ever thought he'd be good at this, but he was.​ 
He was good enough to know that they weren't making enough to sustain, that they were treading in the danger zone and taking far too many risks.​ 
He wasn't blameless, either. He'd sold to Walt's son ... again. They needed the money. It really was the last time, though -- he _swore_ -- and if Walt ever found out, he'd flip a shit.​ 
They just had to sell more and make sure their targets were less high profile, less squeaky-clean-but-living-it-up-just-this-once ... but then again, not so low-life that anyone got robbed or beaten up again. Badger had tried to sell to a cop or something tonight, a close call, but Skinny Pete was once robbed at knifepoint selling to real scumbags.​ 
It was a tight rope balance, but Jesse had to protect his people. He couldn't go to any more funerals.​ 

---​ 


Walt Jr. had made a mistake. He'd made several mistakes, in fact, but it wasn't until just now that he'd realized how far off the wagon he had truly fallen.


At first, meth had just been a way to remember Louis. Louis had wanted to try it right before he died; maybe if Walt had agreed, they'd have been somewhere else, together, and Louis wouldn't be dead.


But Walt found that he liked drugs. He liked them a lot. He liked them too much.


He'd found the only dealer he knew, who had given him just a little bit, but insisted it was the last time, but before too long, he needed more.


He observed and he waited, and finally, he saw a shady character buy some stuff in a bag from a little boy. At first, it threw him. Maybe that kid was just riding his bike and giving something to his uncle. Maybe Walt had misunderstood.


But then he saw the blue peeking through the baggy. The _blue._


He approached the kid. He had the money; he took it from the funds people donated to his dad's treatment. It bothered his conscience, but this seemed more important right now. His dad was doing fine.


Before he could even ask the kid for the stuff, two scary-looking men came out of the shadows. Maybe they were buying, too... Walt would let them go first.


But instead they approached _him_.


"Wh-who are you?" Walt stuttered.


No one ever answered him.


*VastoLorDae* - *Walter White, Jr.* was *shot*.

​ 
*Walter White, Jr.:* _[Guard ; Motivator]_ Walt Jr., Walt and Skyler’s son, knows his sister Holly’s identity but cannot reveal it; his goal is to work towards the prevention of her lynching. If Holly is targeted at night, Walt will die instead. Walt Jr. is a trigger for Walt upon death.​ 
*VastoLorDae* was a *junkie.*​ 
---​ 

*Number of Junkies: 0*​ 

---​ 
*END OF NIGHT PHASE 2*​ 
*START OF DAY PHASE 3*​ 
*YOU MAY NOW TALK*​ 

Mod Note: Sorry for the delay, but the actions weren't in by deadline. I made time in my schedule to do the write ups at deadline, but I had to leave after. This is the first opportunity I've had since then. Please be a little more prompt with them, if at all possible (but I know things happen sometimes).​ 
*Didi* will likely be inactive this phase; he has notified me, and I wanted you to know it wasn't because of an ability and that it doesn't count against his activity.​ 
*Nimander* has been modkilled for inactivity. He is being replaced. An announcement will be made when his replacement confirms.​


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad to be alive and not sure good or bad.



Need to read about junkies...


EDIT: Read it. Nice concept Amrun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

> Number of Junkies: 0



Drug Free America.

Fuck yeah 

Anyways, what the hell was up with the last day phase? Homestuck didn't have majority when he died, though he had popular vote.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, Blaze.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 10, 2011)

I need to study up on this

Let's lynch Wez


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Judecious (Mar 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 10, 2011)

So, should we wait for our cop to come back with info? I know he was wrong last time, but that didn't appear to be his fault


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

*[lynch Wez]*

Didi even your away i still suspect you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

Three people posting different lynch votes with seemingly no justification.

I'm going to treat you all as suspects until you give solid reasoning.

Anyways, it seems like there's multiple mafia factions in this one. I'd say Walt's group + Los Pollos Drug Cartel are both mafia, judging from the game set-up.

This could be interesting.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Three people posting different lynch votes with seemingly no justification.
> 
> I'm going to treat you all as suspects until you give solid reasoning.
> 
> ...


I'm treating you as suspect too anyway.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

I say we wait for Roflcopter's input. He implied cop last phase, and even though he got a townie lynched, it was a miller (a townie that appears guilty).

there's a good chance he is actually an investigative role.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

shit is being held pretty close to the chest. not much happened. maybe a lot of investigations but at this pace we will have like 15 days of play. all for the best I guess you can only lynch them one at a time.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Three people posting different lynch votes with seemingly no justification.
> 
> I'm going to treat you all as suspects until you give solid reasoning.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the DEA is mafia, what with Homestuck (a criminal) being a townie.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I say we wait for Roflcopter's input. He implied cop last phase, and even though he got a townie lynched, it was a miller (a townie that appears guilty).
> 
> there's a good chance he is actually an investigative role.



Just what i suggested. makes sense. 



Unlesss one of you whose posted a lynch vote wishes to share some thoughts on your choices, of course?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

> I'm treating you as suspect too anyway.



Fair enough.



> I say we wait for Roflcopter's input. He implied cop last phase, and even though he got a townie lynched, it was a miller (a townie that appears guilty).



Yeah, that's true. I really hope he's not a mafia cop or something, that would give him a pretty good cover, to be honest.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> shit is being held pretty close to the chest. not much happened. maybe a lot of investigations but at this pace we will have like 15 days of play. all for the best I guess you can only lynch them one at a time.


 
One might want to make note of the title of tonight's write up.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with WAD. 

Those votes look hella suspicious.

Though its probably just towning.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 10, 2011)

Damned Miller. Here I was, thinking I found mafia on the first night... 

Also, Didi is innocent.
Now, I'm left to wonder whether mafia has a roleblocker or not.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, that doesn't help much. but at least you tried


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Least we know Didi is innocent. 

Maybe we should lynch Hyper_Wolfy for wanting to lynch him so bad?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2011)

Not really who to vote for at all.  All these random votes don't really tell me anything.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

Why are you guys assuming Didi is innocent? And innocent of what?


----------



## Scar (Mar 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hyper Wolfie]*
Just ab the only lead I see right now. Like Blaze said she voted for Didi who was basically just proven innocent. Another possibility could be rofl fucking with towns emotions by claiming cop. Tho I tust rofl enough. For now....


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Why are you guys assuming Didi is innocent? And innocent of what?



Roflcopter implied an investigative role last phase and told us to lynch Homestuck. Homestuck was a miller, a townie that appears guilty to cops; it would seem to indicate that Rofl is certainly a cop. Today he indicated that Didi was innocent.

Now whether he's a mafia cop or something trolling us all, we dunno.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 10, 2011)

Odds are ROFL is the real deal, unless he got major lucky faking us out with a miller...

still, keeping an eye on the situation is wise


----------



## MSAL (Mar 10, 2011)

Im still a little confused atm lol


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 10, 2011)

> Walt Jr. is a trigger for Walt upon death.


Countdown?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Roflcopter implied an investigative role last phase and told us to lynch Homestuck. Homestuck was a miller, a townie that appears guilty to cops; it would seem to indicate that Rofl is certainly a cop. Today he indicated that Didi was innocent.
> 
> Now whether he's a mafia cop or something trolling us all, we dunno.



Ah. Well, my only piece of advice is to avoid leaning too much on one players judgement. I know you have to trust some people, but know these people may not always be 100% correct.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Actually, nevermind Blaze, let's lynch WhatADrag.

*[Vote Change Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

while he's banned, Mio?


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> while he's banned, Mio?


Forgot about that 

Let's do it.


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WEZ]*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 10, 2011)

why on earth is wad banned? :/


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

lol who knows. suprised 'in and out' is town but I guess his role reflects his role in real bb and once innocent who takes jail for criminals. just looked at pic thought we lost mafia but it was bald guy on the left who died.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

WAD got banned for derping posting a spoiler in KTV.

It's only 24 hours.  No need to freak out.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Wez]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

,your amazing, I voted for Vast once,didnt even know Didi replacing him.
you base things on random votes,and don't care about other scenarios,you  trust Rofl even after HS was lynched. Whoever first claim cop always have the advantage.
You would trust Rofl and whatever he says.Really this early? I don't need to defense myself,when mafia wants to get rid of me. I go with instincts and valid infos. Just because someone claims a role,its doesnt mean they who they said they are. especially ROFL base on such simple theory,to try and get me lynched .Hes either towning or playing yous.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know at all yet.
*
[VOTE  LYNCH WEZ]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> ,your amazing, I voted for Vast once,didnt even know Didi replacing him.
> you base things on random votes,and don't care about other scenarios,you  trust Rofl even after HS was lynched. Whoever first claim cop always have the advantage.
> You would trust Rofl and whatever he says.Really this early? I don't need to defense myself,when mafia wants to get rid of me. I go with instincts and valid infos. Just because someone claims a role,its doesnt mean they who they said they are. especially ROFL base on such simple theory,to try and get me lynched .Hes either towning or playing yous.



Rofl got HS lynched, but HS was a miller. Millers appear guilty in cop investigations. 

that's why we're so trusting of Rofl at this point.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

Well read what I said above. He was wrong in his lynch (not to any fault of his own) but it is possible for his investigation to be wrong (i.e. investigating a role that always appears innocent).

So don't take his word always.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

It's true that we shouldn't trust him completely; he's just the best lead at the moment. the game is a bit of a clusterfuck.

the fact that he was not killed last night is either a source of suspicion or good work by a townie doctor.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

all cop investigations. mafia cops as well and if rofl is mafia he is low and spouting warning targets and probably isn't the cop as his announcement would cause mafia to expose their cop. 

so it's a good bet that he is town or fodder. ie trustworthy unless he also has a diversion(invest. block) in his role and doesn't have to worry about exposure. but that would be a little too complex for a fodder mafia. so he is maybe town for now.

amrun went all out to put a lot of crazy shit in this game so who knows who is what.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Either you're rolehinting or you want to kill Didi to prove Rofl's innocence. 

It's a start.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

AHH. No. Please disregard.

Fuck.


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2011)

How would lynching Didi prove Rofl's innocence exactly?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

not sure but mike thinks something of didi. but now he's unsure?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

If Didi is town,Rofl likely to be cop
iF Didi is mafia,Rofl is a liar = deem mafia


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> How would lynching Didi prove Rofl's innocence exactly?



If Didi flips innocent, it would mean Rofl was not lying. He he flips mafia... Rofl would almost certainly be mafia.

That's what I got from what Mike was saying, but apparently that's not the case. Now I'm not really sure where he's going with this.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope. Didi is innocent. I'm almost 100% sure now.

Still, be weary of following people, but disregard that. It was a result of a fuck up.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

yes, yes. we all fuck up i was talking to VLD in pokemon game and neither of us knew he was dead. smh


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Either we question Mike further or we're back to square one. 

Amrun, you designed the perfect clusterfuck. We're all running in circles.


----------



## Scar (Mar 10, 2011)

So am i suppose to not vote for a lynch at all?
Voting is how town gets information, I vote you, you defend. Thats how roles are learned. Re-read my post wolfie I brought up the fact rofl could be fucking with town with his cop claim but there's not much else to follow right now. Get off my nuts


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

I am only suspect of Didi,Because so many people defended him since phrase 1.
Hes either very important to mafia,or just a townie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*

Edit: I have to go, so no details now. When I get back I'll discuss further.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

I defend myself,your not happy I am town,deal with it.


----------



## Scar (Mar 10, 2011)

Also Hyper Wolfy I thought u just corrected me on ur name in a different game and said it was Wolf*ie* not Wolfy? I must still have it backwards lol


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

Someone wishes to use his or her day ability.

Write-up incoming.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Its Ok, I get that alot.
arguing with you make me think your town.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 10, 2011)

Just for the record, my post last phase wasn't me implying that I was a cop.
It was me leaving behind a clue in case I died. So, that town would have something to go on after it was revealed that I was a cop. Apparently, I was too obvious.


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2011)

Hold on what if Didi is the Godfather though  Rofl wouldn't necessarily be Mafia if Didi flips Mafia.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

day-man fighter of the night-man.
can't wait this should kick us pensive shitbirds into a much more interesting shitstorm then this one.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hold on what if Didi is the Godfather though  Rofl wouldn't necessarily be Mafia if Didi flips Mafia.


 If Didi would flip as Godfather then my investigation still holds true. Considering that Godfathers usually show up as innocent upon investigation.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

*Day 3 Update: Close Encounters*

Gus Fring was a cautious man that ran successful businesses, both legal and illegal.

He was regretting his decision to agree to a business meeting in a junkyard.

It sounded dangerous.  He knew better.

Halfway there, he ordered the car to turn around.

He had some re-negotiating to do.

*Gustavo "Gus" Fring* made a wise decision.


----------



## Scar (Mar 10, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Its Ok, I get that alot.
> arguing with you make me think your town.



I plan to change my vote from u as well. Hopefully this update will give us something to work towards


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

this game appears to be full of misdirection/covers and rb's after a few more phases it will open up but right now game is congested. interesting none-the-less because other games a cop's accusation is gold, this game it's the same as a failed action.


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2011)

Amrun, what in the gumbo-cooking world could that mean?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Every kill during the day has mentioned a junkyard. There's obviously some sort of daykiller that relates to that junkyard.

I imagine he targeted this Gus Fring fellow.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

it means that tuco is making a power move on the cartel boys. mafia on mafia action. all good. definetly 2 mafia factions. pretty sure heisenburg has a mafia as well with jesse, combo et al.

really tempted to rewatch season 1/2 tuco was pretty awesome.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

All I am getting,he didnt turn junkie,so the user must be jumping up and down right now .

So Didi is could be not innocent after all.
beisde that,why is people lynching Wez,I suspect him,but are other people just following Hammer? or just trying to get Wez because hes not mafia and just let town towning.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

I see voting for Wez while making some weird excuses. Did he do something?


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2011)

How many votes does Wez have?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

like 2 or 3. nobody has shit for votes yet.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 10, 2011)

I was just about to ask the same thing.

People voting for me, why don't you explain instead of mindless bandwagoning like idiots?

I swear, some of you just see a vote and think "Welp, fuck it, I can't think for myself."


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

No one can explain any vote left at this point. Mike apparently had something on Blaze, but he's gone for now.


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Grafh]*

Counter-voting bandwagoning Mafia. Well, I hope he's Mafia in any case.


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

WhatADrag and SageMaster are mafia.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

Are you 100% sure, right?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 10, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> this game appears to be full of misdirection/covers and rb's after a few more phases it will open up but right now game is congested. interesting none-the-less because other games a cop's accusation is gold, this game it's the same as a failed action.



I think that was the idea tbh. As well as to stop role revealing, it allows for alot of misdirection and actual use of one's head to play, although atm im still confused


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Are you 100% sure, right?


Ofcourse he is, lynch WAD already.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 10, 2011)

Thing is we cant even trust Marco. We have no role list to work from. He could be mafia himself, he could be a rival faction, we simply cannot know, unless we gain some information from the write-ups.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

Just to be on the safe side we should go for Sagemaster first since he's not banned and can reply and if he turns out mafia then go for WAD.

*[Vote Lynch Sagemaster]


*I swear someone claimed cop already?

Also if someone has a role-blocker then go block WAD just in case.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 10, 2011)

what makes you think WAD is mafia?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Marco is implying he know something basically,very strong statement.
But how does he know both of them are.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 10, 2011)

To be honest, I'm lost. There are so many random votes with no actual back up claims. So Didi is our only leading suspect? I might as well trust rofl. He might as well know the consequences when his lead turned wrong.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah that's a little strange


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

Did ROLF say Didi is innocent right? If so we should focus on this Marco thing.

If rolf said Didi is guilty then we should go for him.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 10, 2011)

What was Marco's very strong argument?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

He said that Sagemaster and WAD are mafia.


I don't think the guy need to say more to scream 'he's in the know'


I'm going for Sage first since WAD is banned.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

I think both of you are mafia too


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

I think all of you are mafia until some cofirmation...


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

We need to start some where so
*[lynch SageMaster]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

but that aside is a lot of intel for someone working alone?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 10, 2011)

Sagemaster seems like the way to go.

Hopefully this will bring us fresh clues, but i think that will be where we get any hope of winning from. 

We dont know how many factions there are, or how many are in each.

*[CHANGE VOTE SAGEMASTER]*


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

Wait a minute this is the second phase right...a cop can only do 1 investigation.


What a noobish moment


How can he know 2 mafias..is there another role or something that can do it.


I'm confused as hell now.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

I still think we should lynch WAD first, knowing him, he would talk his way out of this like he did many times, being banned is a good thing >.>

Usually he would not give a shit and accuse a bunch of people as town.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't think he can get away with anything if Sage turns out mafia.



Did he do something you really want him gone first.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Theres no rolelist,so what abilities people has. I already see people hesitating too much,more than usual.Suspicious.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay then, I really don't know where to start but I guess trusting Marco's lead is the best direction for now. Though I really want to hear more testimonials about it but I guess either way should be fine.

*[Vote Lynch Sagemaster]*


----------



## Judecious (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't trust him


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 10, 2011)

Nobody answered my questions. Shocking. 

Marco, who you _you_ think we should go for first?


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I don't think he can get away with anything if Sage turns out mafia.


Fine fine

*[Vote Lynch SageMaster
* 


Blaze said:


> Did he do something you really want him gone first.




But really, I think you, WAD and Princess Ivy are together in the same faction.

A gut feeling of mine, but it never failed me so far


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

It's the 2 names...I'm trying to think of a role that would get 2. Maybe he is a cop with day and night ability.


Amrun's game is now coming out with lulz if he was lying.


I'm happy with my vote though.


I doubt mafia would come out this early.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

Do not trust Blaze.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

lol wad has so much hate in two games right now and can't respond. but this is about trusting marco he seems to know a little too much but since everyone seems to hate on WAD for a reason they can try to kill him then there is enough mafia factions/cops to do so. *[VOTE LYNCH SAGEMASTER]* 

between the people, who know who's what, I think that they might all be mafia. 

this game has a lot of roles and I'm pretty damn sure there is town and 3+ mafia (independents unknown) because of my knowledge of BB and the few actions that have happened and more importantly the canonical location references. 

that and hank is either being rbed or hitting non-stop bp.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm alive, right?  I don't want to go through several pages just to find out I've been day killed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

What questions,the fact that yours suspicious 
I expect those people voted for you are either mix mafia or town wagoners


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 10, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> What questions,the fact that yours suspicious
> I expect those people voted for you are either mix mafia or town wagoners


Why am I suspicious? Hit me with it, because you fall under the town wagoner category to me.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok I just read the phase. I'm inclined to believe in ROFL since his first Target was a Miller. It would be a major coincidence for Mafia to have learned that night one....yes still possible. 

His quick assertion that 'Didi is innocent' didn't seem genuine either, so I'm on the fence. 

To see where things go I'll do this -
*
[Vote Lynch SageMaster]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 10, 2011)

So if Sage was lynched and turned out to be a Mafia, we can then assumed that WAD is a mafia too and go for him next, right?


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> So if Sage was lynched and turned out to be a Mafia, we can then assumed that WAD is a mafia too and go for him next, right?


Yup, then Blaze and then you.

Although not that sure about Sage, we shall see I guess.


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

No no no. Go for WhatADrag. Not SageMaster. I said SageMaster semi randomly because he was supporting WAD in the last phase or something. But keep an eye on the guys who voted SageMaster over WAD.

And I'm not a cop. I'm pretty sure Roflcopter is.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

This phase needs to be more lively. Shall I work my magic?


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Marco said:


> No no no. Go for WhatADrag. Not SageMaster. I said SageMaster semi randomly because he was supporting WAD in the last phase or something. But keep an eye on the guys who voted SageMaster over WAD.
> 
> And I'm not a cop. I'm pretty sure Roflcopter is.




*[Vote Change Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Blaze (Mar 10, 2011)

This better be right...
*[Vote Change Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This phase needs to be more lively. Shall I work my magic?



I don't know. But I'll tell you one thing, you are one of those I put in the "really" suspicious section. Almost every single post you make is filler.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Hold on, let me check my role again. I deleted the PM when I cleaned out my inbox in preparation for my Avatar game (and because so many mafia PMs were clogging my 94% full inbox so quickly each time), so I had to get Amrun to send it again.

One moment.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> Yup, then Blaze and then you.
> 
> Although not that sure about Sage, we shall see I guess.


I thought I already explained myself about this.



Marco said:


> No no no. Go for WhatADrag. Not SageMaster. I said SageMaster semi randomly because he was supporting WAD in the last phase or something. But keep an eye on the guys who voted SageMaster over WAD.
> 
> And I'm not a cop. I'm pretty sure Roflcopter is.


You're not a cop so then, how can we trust you?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a marvellous trolling role. I'm going to have a lot of fun with this one.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Hold on, let me check my role again. I deleted the PM when I cleaned out my inbox in preparation for my Avatar game (and because so many mafia PMs were clogging my 94% full inbox so quickly each time), so I had to get Amrun to send it again.
> 
> One moment.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> This is a marvellous trolling role. I'm going to have a lot of fun with this one.



Exactly what I mean.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Get at me, town.  Save yourself the trouble later on.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I thought I already explained myself about this.


I don't believe Mafia~


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

dear god what have you done amrun. what have you done.

lol on a side note how can a game which should obviously have so many cops only have one known and the rest of the votes were based on what exactly? doesn't rofl got us someone to kill this phase?


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> You're not a cop so then, how can we trust you?



How do you know a person who says he's a cop is telling the truth anyway?

I've got no way to change your mind if you're not gonna vote for WAD. But why not? Do we have a better option as of now?


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

If you guys kill LB off like in Code Geass again I will literally


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

I warned them, didn't I, Mio?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

If Marco's assertion is correct, Drag would be mafia. Mike is also probably correct as well about Blaze.

*[VOTE LYNCH WhatADrag]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm telling you guys, either WAD or Blaze needs to die. Not sure about WAD, but Blaze is def. scum.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

This role... A get-out-of-jail free card. I'm invincible.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

*[Vote Change Lynch WhatADrag]

I might get why people suspect BLAZE NOW .
I also had the idea to let WAD have a chance to defend himself.
But he's death might clear things up abit more,really hope he is Scum.
*


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I'm telling you guys, either WAD or Blaze needs to die. Not sure about WAD, but Blaze is def. scum.


I concur, Blaze is next.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 10, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> WAD is Mafia.
> 
> Calling it right now.





Marco said:


> No no no. Go for WhatADrag. Not SageMaster. I said SageMaster semi randomly because he was supporting WAD in the last phase or something. But keep an eye on the guys who voted SageMaster over WAD.
> 
> And I'm not a cop. I'm pretty sure Roflcopter is.


I am okay with this.

*[VOTE LYNCH WHATADRAG]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

something that feels passed over is the daykill from earlier today.

I feel like there's a good chance a godfather or another bulletproof was attacked; daykill protections and roleblocks, while existent, are unlikely (especially in a game where every daykill thus far has resulted in a townie death). Any other thoughts?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Alright, catch me up to speed in a rare moment of my lucidity. What are the main points against the current suspects?


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Feels good being a Townie again, tired of being Mafia, feels like you have to act dumber


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> I don't believe Mafia~


That is just so unfair.



Marco said:


> How do you know a person who says he's a cop is telling the truth anyway?
> 
> I've got no way to change your mind if you're not gonna vote for WAD. But why not? Do we have a better option as of now?



I don't have a better option. I can't believe in people role revealing's statements but a person making a claim with a questionable role for his statements has a doubtful claim but knowing I don't know which direction should I follow, I'll go with this anyway.
*
[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]
*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 10, 2011)

Somethings off here... a few of you guys hopped on a bit to easily and to me it seems like Mio only started pushing for lynching WAD after he got banned. 

Whats your explanation Mio?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> Feels good being a Townie again, tired of being Mafia, feels like you have to act dumber



Rather care free phrase, in my opinion. Something that a mafia would toss out there assuming people would assume they're town. No need to insist you're town by saying you're not mafia, as we'd already get the picture. This was a bit too much, I'd say.

*[Vote lynch Mio]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Somethings off here... a few of you guys hopped on a bit to easily and to me it seems like Mio only started pushing for lynching WAD after he got banned.
> 
> Whats your explanation Mio?


I don't trust you either


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Rather care free phrase, in my opinion. Something that a mafia would toss out there assuming people would assume they're town. No need to insist you're town by saying you're not mafia, as we'd already get the picture. This was a bit too much, I'd say.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Mio]*


I always do that when I'm town, as Mafia I'm inactive as hell


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm wondering about the last day phase update. It says the guy turned around half way. So maybe the player decided to cancel his action? He wasn't a junkie. I'm thinking Gus may be a godfather? I'm not familiar with the show, but it says he has both legal and illegal businesses. So if he is the Godfather maybe he has an additional day action aside from investigative immunity?

The only thing about Rofl is that if he claims to have an investigative role, or is implying it and we are figuring this out wouldn't that kill his role? So maybe we aren't meeting the requirments or Rofl is lying? Maybe his role isn't investigative, but still helpful in a similar way/


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> I don't trust you either



Not asking you to trust me. 

Its obvious right now that WAD is an easy lynch target because he can't defend himself. Kinda an ideal target for mafia wouldn't you say?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio, You're pushing a lynch and suspecting on random people without giving any proper reasons. Anyone who questions your statements are your suspects. 

You're claiming yourself an outright town with these doubtful statements?


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Not asking you to trust me.
> 
> Its obvious right now that WAD is an easy lynch target because he can't defend himself. Kinda an ideal target for mafia wouldn't you say?


I'm not Mafia though, Mike has my same suspects and Marco called him openly. All fine for me. Not sure why you're not joining in.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

choice one or choice two. w/e hopefully your right marco. *[VOTE LYNCH WAD]* . 

I think tuco may be active this phase becasue of day action. he owns the junkyard and just found another godfather/nexus/bp. 
here's a list of possible bp/godfather/nexus roles hank, walter, tuco, tio, gus, saul.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Mio, You're pushing a lynch and suspecting on random people without giving any proper reasons. Anyone who questions your statements are your suspects.
> 
> You're claiming yourself an outright town with these doubtful statements?


Not suspecting everyone who questions me, for example I think LB is legit.

Blaze, you and Megalith however... hmm.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

I think it is a bit too easy to go for someone banned.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

If he flips townie you got three almost confirmed mafia.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I'm wondering about the last day phase update. It says the guy turned around half way. So maybe the player decided to cancel his action? He wasn't a junkie. I'm thinking Gus may be a godfather? I'm not familiar with the show, but it says he has both legal and illegal businesses. So if he is the Godfather maybe he has an additional day action aside from investigative immunity?
> 
> The only thing about Rofl is that if he claims to have an investigative role, or is implying it and we are figuring this out wouldn't that kill his role? So maybe we aren't meeting the requirments or Rofl is lying? Maybe his role isn't investigative, but still helpful in a similar way/



all the other daykills mention a junkyard. This one also mentioned a junkyard, but no one is killed. I have a feeling a vigilante or another daykiller has something to do with that junkyard and tried to attack Gus. Judging by Gus's role in the show, it'd make sense for him to be a faction godfather.

If he was a godfather, he'd most likely be bulletproof and thus an attack wouldn't work on him. I think someone's attack just failed.

EDIT: Judging by the title of the first daykill "Good Intentions," I think we're dealing with a townie vigilante.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

Is the junkyard some sort of motif on the show as well?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Not good enough if he's an incredibly important role.

Which we don't really know, as there's no role list.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Not good enough if he's an incredibly important role.
> 
> Which we don't really know, as there's no role list.


Neither do I, but I believe he's no townie, so better get him lynched.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Not good enough if he's an incredibly important role.
> 
> Which we don't really know, as there's no role list.



It's worth the risk. If he isn't mafia, Blaze is and he goes next.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

At least give the man a chance to defend himself. If you suspect Blaze as well, go for him, and rebuke his claims. If you find he isn't satisfactory and lynch him, and he turns out to be town, go for me, then.

Really dishonourable to go after someone who can't defend himself. At least wait until he's around.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

I will switch to Blaze if the rest does. Fine for me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> At least give the man a chance to defend himself. If you suspect Blaze as well, go for him, and rebuke his claims. If you find he isn't satisfactory and lynch him, and he turns out to be town, go for me, then.
> 
> Really dishonourable to go after someone who can't defend himself. At least wait until he's around.



My vote is for Blaze. And white knighting gets you no where. Sure he isn't here, but he got banned for breaking rules. If he can't defend himself that's his problem.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

LB does make a good point. Except, no one has anything hard on Blaze yet (except perhaps Mike). We only have Marco's words.



Super Mike said:


> Is the junkyard some sort of motif on the show as well?



IIRC, Walt and Jesse stored their meth lab RV on one for quite some time before it met its end there. Been awhile since I've seen BB.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio since your so sure WAD is mafia why switch.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

White-knighting saves a potential townie from being lynched when he can't provide an adequate defense himself. I'm sure you'd love to be lynched the moment your internet goes out or any other excuse too, wouldn't you? It wouldn't be fair to you, nor would it be fair to him.

*[Vote lynch change Blaze]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Mio since your so sure WAD is mafia why switch.


I suspect Blaze is one too.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> White-knighting saves a potential townie from being lynched when he can't provide an adequate defense himself. I'm sure you'd love to be lynched the moment your internet goes out or any other excuse too, wouldn't you? It wouldn't be fair to you, nor would it be fair to him.
> 
> *[Vote lynch change Blaze]*



Internet going out =/= being banned. Stop dicking around and vote with what's presented and not what's "right".


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Fair enough. My only worry is Drag will weasel himself out of things if he is mafia. He's good at that. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Blaze]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

*[Vote Change Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm no entirely sure where are we getting these random suspects.

I mean, Marco claimed WAD and Sagemaster to be suspects yet he's not a cop?
Now we have Blaze as another suspect, on what basis?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Internet going out =/= being banned. Stop dicking around and vote with what's presented and not what's "right".



What's "right" is the way things should be done. Let him present his defense and let's hear his side. We only have one side; he hasn't presented his yet. This would be an absolutely biased and one-sided lynch. But if you're so intent on having him done off, switch your vote to him, by all means. I'll do the same, and the moment he flips town, your ass is going to be swinging on the gallows next to him.

Your move.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

Can you tell me why are we trusting Marco because he simply posted "WAD and Sage are mafia"?

My role is Detective Getz, an undercover buyer. Since I'm not mafia, I believe WAD to be innocent too, for the moment.

Marco could just be trolling, it doesn't seem to me that a mafia would try to get so much attention. Either way, my vote goes to him.

*[vote lynch Marco]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

tuco brought walter and jesse down to a junkyard to do deals and well threaten to murder them and beat his own lackeys to death with meth-rage fuelled fists that's why I thought it was tuco. storage yard was run by one guy and trailer deal was jesse alone when walt was working for gus already.

that's why I'm apprehensive about these wagons because a lynch only is about to be lynched, I'm down, but another is leading this and will now get townie glory and be forgotten.

*calculating vote tally


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 10, 2011)

I guess I'll trust LB's statements. She seemed to be an outright town

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Can you tell me why are we trusting Marco because he simply posted "WAD and Sage are mafia"?
> 
> My role is Detective Getz, an undercover buyer. Since I'm not mafia, I believe WAD to be innocent too, for the moment.
> 
> ...


He said he didn't investigate you, it was merely a suspect of his. The one on WAD though, it wasn't the case.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 10, 2011)

lol Super Mike


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I'm no entirely sure where are we getting these random suspects.
> 
> I mean, Marco claimed WAD and Sagemaster to be suspects yet he's not a cop?
> Now we have Blaze as another suspect, on what basis?



Mike implied some sort of "in-the-know" against Blaze; Blaze also defended Drag after the accusations Marco made. It is by no means "random."

We should take out Drag to give him a chance to speak. Blaze can speak now and defend himself; best to get info or a lynch out of him.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Three people posting different lynch votes with seemingly no justification.
> 
> I'm going to treat you all as suspects until you give solid reasoning.
> 
> ...


The bolded part makes me think WaD is really a mafia member.

*[VOTE LYNCH WHATADRAG]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm not Mafia though, Mike has my same suspects and Marco called him openly. All fine for me. *Not sure why you're not joining in.*



Because this bandwagon happened a bit too easily:

*You jumped right on even though Marco said he wasn't a cop. Furthermore, you only jumped on after WAD was banned. Don't those circumstances sound at least a little suspicious?*

I saw what happened to Amrun in the DN game and I see the same thing happening here. We're lynching someone without investigation and theres not even a role-claim to test the suspect.

The simple fact is that WAD is an easy mafia target when he's banned and can't role-claim and the timing and ease of this makes you suspicious.

*[VOTE LYNCH Mio]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What's "right" is the way things should be done. Let him present his defense and let's hear his side. But if you're so intent on having him done off, switch your vote to him, by all means. I'll do the same, and the moment he flips town, your ass is going to be swinging on the gallows next to him.
> 
> Your move.



You're trying to sway votes based on something outside of gameplay. It's in the same league of spite killing or refusing to kill someone because you like them. If there is sufficient reason for a lynch then it will go through. I mean too bad for him if he gets lynched.

And don't try to say what I'm intent on doing. Actions speak louder than words. Look who my vote is for.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Because this bandwagon happened a bit too easily, you jumped right on even though Marco said he wasn't a cop. Furthermore, you only jumped on after WAD was banned.
> 
> I saw what happened to Amrun in the DN game and I see the same thing happening here. We're lynching someone without investigation and theres not even a role-claim to test the suspect.
> 
> ...


Not surprised by this.

I changed vote anyway, Blaze is welcome to defend himself.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> tuco brought walter and jesse down to a junkyard to do deals and well threaten to murder them and beat his own lackeys to death with meth-rage fuelled fists that's why I thought it was tuco. storage yard was run by one guy and trailer deal was jesse alone when walt was working for gus already.
> 
> that's why I'm apprehensive about these wagons because a lynch only is about to be lynched, I'm down, but another is leading this and will now get townie glory and be forgotten.



who is the guy that ran the storage yard? I recall Amrun saying she went to the furthest reaches of the show to find characters.

My personal belief is that Tuco is unlikely... I didn't sense any hints towards him in this write-up or the previous ones referring to the junkyard.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> You're trying to sway votes based on something outside of gameplay. It's in the same league of spite killing or refusing to kill someone because you like them. If there is sufficient reason for a lynch then it will go through. I mean too bad for him if he gets lynched.
> 
> And don't try to say what I'm intent on doing. Actions speak louder than words. Look who my vote is for.



Something outside of gameplay that directly affects gameplay. Direction correlation = relevant.

I'm not refusing to kill WAD because I like him. I've had many a chance to do it before, and have taken them quite a number of times. But capitalizing on their inability to defend themselves, pushing so hard for a lynch while you stay comfortably on another wagon so you can claim innocence in not staining your hand with blood is the sign of a mafia member, through and through.

The reason I brought up the "lack of internet access/internet crash" comparison is to illustrate a point -- whether you're banned or your internet is down, you can't play. He's going to back within 24 hours, and we needn't hastily bandwagon him while he can't say two words in defense. Anyone sensible would know that we should hear both sides of the story before making a decision, as opposed to hearing one side, accepting it as truth, and leaving it at that. That's what mafia members do. All the time.

Super Mike, you're voting for Blaze. Why in the hell are you pushing for WAD then? Shouldn't you want to rally up people and convince them to get rid of Blaze, whom you believe to be mafia? You've already decided and placed yoru vote. How is killing WAD going to benefit you? Why are you so adamant about it?

Because, from my viewpoint, there's only one logical reason. And you, along with everyone else, knows damn well what it is.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 10, 2011)

agree with sagemaster...Marco claims wad and blaze are mafia but says he's not cop but u all blindly follow?

mafia is loving this

*[Vote Lynch Marco]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> agree with sagemaster...Marco claims wad and blaze are mafia but says he's not cop but u all blindly follow?
> 
> mafia is loving this
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Marco]*


You sneaky Kabuto


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah hell.

*[Vote lynch change Super Mike]*

You are suspicious as hell. Hope to see you swinging.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

People who votes for Marco,you don't even care about the situation at hand.
giving up on Blaze and WAD,Scum like moves.Theres no reason for him to lie.theres other abilities besides been a cop.Sage Marco said your semi suspicious,and you go all alert and vote for him.Why not vote other people,and concerntrate on the main issue.Or your running desparate... More suspects ,out come of todays lynch will explain alot


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 10, 2011)

Mike, Mio, and Marco are all suspicious to me, they collaborate and trust each other too easily. I'll push for this as well.

*[VOTE LYNCH CHANGE Super Mike]*


----------



## Juri (Mar 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Marco]*

Something fishy about a non cop claiming to know someones affiliation. My guess is expendable mafia.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

I like how when finally someone outs a mafia, random people come and switch wagons on them. Inb4 all mafia vote on either me, marco or mike. Magalith is already doing it I see.

EDIT: Cycloid too, how funny.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 10, 2011)

actually yeah super mike was suspicious earlier, he accused someone of something and edited his post when I checked earlier

If there really is 2 mafias I bet those 3 are opposite of the one blaze and wad are allegedly in

*[Change Vote Lynch Super Mike* most suspect by far


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Also, come at me. Claim I'm mafia. I'll have my role revealed within the moment and ensure your ass is hung on the gallows.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh Broly, now I'm sure you're all mafia 

Except you ofcourse LB


----------



## Juri (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> I like how when finally someone outs a mafia, random people come and switch wagons on them. Inb4 all mafia vote on either me, marco or mike. Magalith is already doing it I see.
> 
> EDIT: Cycloid too, how funny.



The fact that in almost every game I've played, the most vocal "Scum Hunters" turn out to be mafia misleading town(I do this too) makes me less accepting of random suspicions thrown around without any backing evidence whatsoever.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> I like how when finally someone outs a mafia, random people come and switch wagons on them. Inb4 all mafia vote on either me, marco or mike. Magalith is already doing it I see.
> 
> EDIT: Cycloid too, how funny.



Except we don't know if he is mafia, all we know is that you guys started pushing for it when he got banned. Thats more suspicious to me than anything else so far. Once again, easy mafia target.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 10, 2011)

nope I'm captain cook

ur the one that's mafia, id know this is how u played on my team in Naruto


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't like how everyone that is arguing with me is who I suspect as mafia 

WhatADrag, Blaze, Princess Ivy, Megalith, Cycloid, BROLY, kill them all.

LB is just confusing us


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 10, 2011)

Regardless of whose arguing for you, the simple fact is that WAD made an easy mafia target when he got banned and you guys jumped right on it.


----------



## Juri (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> *I don't like how everyone that is arguing with me is who I suspect as mafia *
> 
> Blaze, Princess Ivy, Megalith, Cycloid, BROLY, *kill them all.*
> 
> LB is just confusing us



The feeling is mutual. :33


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 10, 2011)

u accuse like 6 people being suspicious based on nothing yet u dont think Ur suspicious

how many of those do u actually think is mafia


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Why make an exception of me, Mio? It's like you don't want to incur my wrath.


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Can you tell me why are we trusting Marco because he simply posted "WAD and Sage are mafia"?
> 
> My role is Detective Getz, an undercover buyer. Since I'm not mafia, I believe WAD to be innocent too, for the moment.
> 
> ...



I just found you semi suspicious while I'm pretty sure about WAD. But I said you're mafia because I wanted to see which people would vote for you instead of WAD.

If WAD isn't mafia, you guys can lynch me.

And I'm suspicious of Broly, Ivy, and SageMaster.

Usually I keep my trap shut when I have an important role so that mafia doesn't target me but my effectiveness has dropped due to some events that happened and as such, I don't have any qualms with being targeted.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

No one even stopped to think that perhaps Marco, Mike, or Mio attacked Blaze this day phase? 

He could've easily discerned Blaze's role from that. We may be lynching the town vigilante.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

MIO>blaze>WAD>sagemaster>WAD>*blaze*
Judecious>*mio*
hyper wolfy >wez>sage master>*WAD*
cloud kicker>*hyper wolfy *
St. lucifer>*wez*
Grahf>*wez*
msal>wez>*sagemaster*
Supermike>*Blaze*
cubey>*grahf*
blaze>sagemaster>*WAD*
ivy>sagemaster>WAD>*blaze*
gumby2ms>sagemaster>*WAD*
chibason>*sagemaster*
ett>>*blaze*
wez>*WAD*
lb>mio>blaze>*supermike*
sagemaster>*marco*
majin lu>*wad*
megalith>mio>*supermike*
brolyssj>marco>*supermike*
cycloid> *marco*

damn this even got me to switch my vote and I rarely do that.
blaze 4
wez 2
wad 5
mio 1
sagemaster 2
supermike 3
hypher wolfy 1
grahf 1


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

I love how people trying to divert attention away from Blaze and WAD
THESE PEOPLE CANT BE TRUSTED,IF THEY DONT EVEN FOCUS ON THEAON SUSPECTS

*[lynch Blaze]* you defend WAD,than quickly gave up on him ,and more than one people suspects you.just getting back to the main issues at hand.We can focus on the other 2,if they flip town in the lynch.


----------



## Juri (Mar 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> No one even stopped to think that perhaps Marco, Mike, or Mio attacked Blaze this day phase?
> 
> He could've easily discerned Blaze's role from that. We may be lynching the town vigilante.



Good point actually. Though he says WAD is mafia. Mike is the one who suspects blaze.

*[change vote no lynch]*

EDIT: referring to Marco.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> No one even stopped to think that perhaps Marco, Mike, or Mio attacked Blaze this day phase?
> 
> He could've easily discerned Blaze's role from that. We may be lynching the town vigilante.


Exactly, finally a smart non-mafia Townie.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Non-mafia townie.

Like a townie could be anything else?  You make it sound that A.) you're not town, B.) you're not smart, or C.) both.

Which is it?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 10, 2011)

I feel like not risking. Okay, Marco. I'll trust your statement considering you knew of the consequences. ETT's deduction about Blaze might also be correct. I suggest investigate Blaze first then go for WAD for now.

*[Change Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Non-mafia townie.
> 
> Like a townie could be anything else?




...


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 10, 2011)

lol its so obvious that theres multiple mafia and they are trying to lynch each other because they've been failing attacks on each other

I'll go for something guys

I roleblock super mike first night (cuz my Name is mike) and no mafia kills went thru

after seeing all this it now registers

get his ass and If I was wrong my bad never played a roleblocker before


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm iffy on Mio.

But I'm more convinced against Mike.


----------



## Juri (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> Exactly, finally a smart non-mafia Townie.



Does this mean you are a mafia townie?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Go for either WAD or Blaze,is our main subject today,we need to see who we can trust


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Stop poking me on that, I'm a retarded fuck, happy?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Keep applying pressure, guys, she's slipping.


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WhatADrag]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> No one even stopped to think that perhaps Marco, Mike, or Mio attacked Blaze this day phase?
> 
> He could've easily discerned Blaze's role from that. We may be lynching the town vigilante.



Or a daytime mafia vigilante. Which is more likely in this situation?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

lol so few do so much and it means nothing. there is 43 people in this game 21 have voted. that's sad. sure we can add wad because he likes trolling narutards and say 22. 

but barely half people. other games have modkill lists that are pretty massive as well.

none of the suspicious m's, the people white-nighting for wad, confused wagoners are the attempted killer. 

it was a mafia. and he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio is always mafia,we should kill her next,suspected her to sell out Blaze and WAD TO GAIN TRYUST


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 10, 2011)

Yo for real everyone is talking all that shit with no backup claim

I roleblocked super mike first phase and no one died. Can't be coincidence

if u don't believe me plz have a day vigilante kill me so I can prove who I am


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Or a daytime mafia vigilante. Which is more likely in this situation?



were the daykiller mafia, there would probably be a reference to his drug dealings. All we've had mentioned is his shotgun and a junkyard. A mafia would have mention of someone like Tuco (as per gumby's earlier statement). More than likely, it's a townie. And even if it was a mafia, Gus is very likely a mafia, perhaps even a godfather.

Marco:

Voting for Drag at this point just seems like splitting the vote, does it not?


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 10, 2011)

How did that townie die in day 1? Was it to a daytime vigilante?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> Yo for real everyone is talking all that shit with no backup claim
> 
> I roleblocked super mike first phase and no one died. Can't be coincidence
> 
> if u don't believe me plz have a day vigilante kill me so I can prove who I am



with the recent idea that he may be a daytime vigilante, did you roleblock him in the day? furthermore... in a game like this, there's going to be more than one roleblocker.

I feel like you're grasping at straws. In Amrun's previous Dexter game, I roleblocked Legendary Beauty for two nights straight. On the first, the mafia made no move, and on the second, the mafia did. One roleblock on one night phase means incredibly little, especially with a write-up mention.



Megalith said:


> How did that townie die in day 1? Was it to a daytime vigilante?



It would seem so. All of the daytime update write-ups have a common "junkyard" theme. It must be the same guy.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

I was LaGuerta in that game.

Derp.


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Marco:
> 
> Voting for Drag at this point just seems like splitting the vote, does it not?



I know. But I called out WAD. Seems like both WAD and Blaze are the best options.

I was about to say we should vote for just one of them. I'm fine with either but feel like I should go for WAD considering I called him out.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I was LaGuerta in that game.
> 
> Derp.



I know. 

Not my fault. I hate being a townie roleblocker.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Unless you're fucking blind, Super Mike is the way to go. But don't listen to me, make sure you don't. That way, when you fuck up horrendously, I'll be the first to lynch you and the bandwagon shall form and _will not turn around._

You have been warned. Join me, or be destroyed by me. Your factual allegiance is irrelevant.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't listen to her!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio, please do try to go against me.

You'll be one of the first gone.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

You can all have your petty argument somewhere else, but Blaze is probably mafia and we need to unite to acknowledge that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Count me out. Enjoy your towning session.


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

How many mafia are there anyway? If it's more than one faction I may get confused after my prime suspects are dealt with.

That is if I survive next night phase


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2011)

There's two factions. Someone mentioned one being the Blue Sky faction? I believe that's the drug dealing one. There's another faction and I think someone died in that faction.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> It would seem so. All of the daytime update write-ups have a common "junkyard" theme. It must be the same guy.



I was thinking this as well, thats why this might have been a daytime mafia vigilante, I don't see town vigilante killing someone on the first day when chances are he'd end up killing a townie.


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2011)

It's junkies guys, not junkyard. This game has to do with drug dealers being mafia -_-


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 10, 2011)

lmao no one paid attention to my posts

fucking massive mafia team


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

A gypsy convenstion faction?

LB Is full of LB,you can't trust her till you step on her dead body.
But Super Mike does seem suspicious,with his over reactions.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Luckily, my role absolves me of all guilt the moment I decide to use it. So you're absolutely wrong, Wolfy.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

mio, st. 
I've stated it before gus is godfather. can't not be because of canon unless they are using his cartel boss as godfather. 
tuco and/or tio is a godfather. not sure if they are in same group or not. 
walt is a godfather. 
there could be independents and small factions as well.

 dea is town leaders or muscle.

and since dude was dissolved in acid that small group from the pilot probably aren't relevant.

there are two junkyards. one tuco did deals in. one jesse moved his trailer to after starting to make meth on his own, hank closes in on jesse as walt confronts jesse, they get lucky, barely escape, trailer is smashed to pieces and dearly missed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Broly nice try you snake.yes you snake smake  snake. 
You first Marco,than why didnt you bring up the stuff about blocking SM till now.
Snake.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Walt is definitely mafia/godfather,not doubt about it


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 10, 2011)

Again so people don't ignore me

state some fucking proof concerning Ur roles for Ur accusations u dumb fucks

I roleblocked mike first phase and no mafia kill

fucking lynch him or lynch me


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, so a potential of 4 godfathers?

I give up.


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

Lets just go for either WAD or Blaze, alright?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

*[Vote lynch change BROLY THE LEGENDARY ILLITERATE SSJ]*

For fuck's sake, shut the hell up already.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Non-mafia townie.
> 
> Like a townie could be anything else?  You make it sound that A.) you're not town, B.) you're not smart, or C.) both.
> 
> Which is it?



The Traitor is a pro-mafia townie role.  



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> People who votes for Marco,you don't even care about the situation at hand.
> giving up on Blaze and WAD,Scum like moves.Theres no reason for him to lie.theres other abilities besides been a cop.Sage Marco said your semi suspicious,and you go all alert and vote for him.Why not vote other people,and concerntrate on the main issue.Or your running desparate... More suspects ,out come of todays lynch will explain alot



How is voting for Marco scummy if he has no backup to his claims? He said he isn't a cop. 

I don't know if Marco is really mafia, since getting the attention he did isn't good for a mafioso. I'll remove my vote for him at the moment.

*[change vote no lynch]*

People, we are throwing around too many names at the same time. This is what I think of our suspects.

WAD: Marco claims he's mafia without saying why, WAD has no way to defend himself. I don't think it's wise to lynch before hearing the two sides of the story, or unless Marco says why he's so sure.

Super Mike: This reminds me of the TTGL game where LB pushed his lynch and ended being a townie. I'm not getting a mafia feel from him at the moment.

Blaze: Tao posted good reasons of why he may be mafia. Most likely to be mafia of the three


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm not sure about trusting you anymore Marco  Mike too.

Might be mafia getting enemy mafia lynched to make it seem you're town.


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Broly nice try you snake.yes you snake smake  snake.
> *You first Marco,than why didnt you bring up the stuff about blocking SM till now.*
> Snake.



I never brought up anything about blocking anyone.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 10, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Broly nice try you snake.yes you snake smake  snake.
> You first Marco,than why didnt you bring up the stuff about blocking SM till now.
> Snake.



I didn't even think about it to be honest 

day kill me so I can put u, Marco, EnterTheTao, Mio and super mike all on the same team 

u guys are so obvious its not funny


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch change BROLY THE LEGENDARY ILLITERATE SSJ]*
> 
> For fuck's sake, shut the hell up already.



lol thats what most people think when lynching you


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

lol u so funni.


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2011)

Having no roles does not make this game more fun.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol your block him and no mafia kills.Do you have a reciept?
but i'll keep that in mind in the next phrase.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> lol u so funni.



Nah.

You're the one being funny in this case.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Megalith said:


> I was thinking this as well, thats why this might have been a daytime mafia vigilante, I don't see town vigilante killing someone on the first day when chances are he'd end up killing a townie.



You clearly underestimate the capacity for stupidity some of the people on this forum possess. 

First day kills by vigilantes are incredibly common here.



St. Lucifer said:


> It's junkies guys, not junkyard. This game has to do with drug dealers being mafia -_-



We are referring to a "junkyard" that has been mentioned in every day phase update so far. Not "junkies." If you've never seen Breaking Bad, gumby explained the whole junkyard bit.


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm not sure about trusting you anymore Marco  Mike too.
> 
> Might be mafia getting enemy mafia lynched to make it seem you're town.



Go for whoever you want.

Let me reiterate. 

1. I'm saying WAD is not a townie.
2. I'm suspicious of Blaze, Ivy, and Broly.
3. If WAD is townie, lynch me. Hell, I'll most probably be killed coming night phase.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes anyone who doesnt believe is mafia 
Send me a snake Ok Broly


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL keep ur pettiness out of the game u noob!

learn to check your shit at the door and play like good players do

god maturity is a virtue these days

/pfft


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Marco said:


> Go for whoever you want.
> 
> Let me reiterate.
> 
> ...


I too suspect all four of them, so will listen to you for now!


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

Marco said:


> Go for whoever you want.
> 
> Let me reiterate.
> 
> ...



Marco, how can we trust you?


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> You clearly underestimate the capacity for stupidity some of the people on this forum possess.
> 
> First day kills by vigilantes are incredibly common here.
> 
> ...



My bad, I'm just frustrated with the lack of info.


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

Amrun: lurk moar


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 10, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Yes anyone who doesnt believe is mafia
> Send me a snake Ok Broly



I'm not mafia when I'm mafia I don't talk and get away with shit

I'm offering evidence which no one else has done and ur just patting me on the head and are all like "go get em tiger"

fuck u super mike is mafia it's blatant


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

Guys. Do me a favour.

Lynch Broly. Let's hope he's mafia. If not, let's be glad we got rid of a major liability in the game. I'll volunteer myself for lynch up afterwards, so SageMaster-sama doesn't have to deal with my shit which he so obviously despises.

Sound good?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Someone kill Supermike for broly.
hes blowing steam


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Marco, how can we trust you?



He's offering himself if he's wrong. Not much else even a cop could offer without taking pics of the PM with his role.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

not sure what your troll like skill is this game but damn it looks it's a doozy Lb your magic is always fun.

marco isn't a cop he said so. rofl is but might not be.(most likely) much past this point someone will kill him because mafia hate cops. well that depends if town doctors and rb's right.


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Guys. Do me a favour.
> 
> Lynch Broly. Let's hope he's mafia. If not, let's be glad we got rid of a major liability in the game. I'll volunteer myself for lynch up afterwards, so SageMaster-sama doesn't have to deal with my shit which he so obviously despises.
> 
> Sound good?



More.

Let Broly become a first day lynch. His damn user name screams illiterate israeli


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Marco, how can we trust you?



Honestly, nothing short of role revealing would work. Who else is there to trust anyway?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

I was being serious against Mike. Broly's lynch is a spite one.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Blaze or Wad dies today LB, We need to see who to trust,diverting everyone else to vote different people is not a good idea


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 10, 2011)

how am I liability u crazy hoe

I got evidence and ppl are ignoring it for their petty vendettas

fuck u I'm out of this game

Mike is mafia

Dumb shits


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

To report or not to report.

'Tis the question.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Why dont you wear a mask and give Broly a jab at his home instead


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's how we(town) win this game:

Lynch/kill the following:
WAD
Broly
Blaze
PrincessIvy
Super Mike
Sajin (this guy is too quiet, why hasn't anyone noticed?)


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

I honestly don't have to. I'm not going to argue with a filler character.


----------



## Marco (Mar 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Here's how we(town) win this game:
> 
> Lynch/kill the following:
> WAD
> ...



I'd go with:
Blaze or WAD
Blaze or WAD
Ivy
Broly (or Mike?)

You guys can lynch me if WAD isn't anti town.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 10, 2011)

-Mike
-Broly
-Blaze
-Mio
-Ivy


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

I can assure you I'm town.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Guys. Do me a favour.
> 
> Lynch Broly. Let's hope he's mafia. If not, let's be glad we got rid of a major liability in the game. I'll volunteer myself for lynch up afterwards, so SageMaster-sama doesn't have to deal with my shit which he so obviously despises.
> 
> Sound good?



No need to exaggerate.



EnterTheTao said:


> He's offering himself if he's wrong. Not much else even a cop could offer without taking pics of the PM with his role.



Alright. I'll follow this lynch.

*[vote lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 10, 2011)

Your lists are void until the results o todays lynch comes out


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2011)

bold your vote sage. pretty please.


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*

I probably voted already, but that's alright.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*

shitty voting for a banned person but whatever 

this doesn't clear Marco of innocent if wad is guilty for all we know he is bulletproof and this is how 2nd mafia wants to eliminate him like this

especially since he won't even claim a role


see u next phase


----------



## Sajin (Mar 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Here's how we(town) win this game:
> 
> Lynch/kill the following:
> WAD
> ...



I'm quiet on the first couple of days in nearly every game I play regardless of alignment unless I really have something important to say, and this is no exception. 

That said I'm unexpectedly busy today and tomorrow (until the evening) and my Internet access is very limited so I probably won't be able to take another look at this game during current phase. I'll go with *[Vote lynch WhatADrag]* because Marco seems 100% confident he's antitown.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 10, 2011)

Guys, aren't we just splitting the vote here? 

is it Drag or Blaze? Mike seemed just as confident as Marco... and Drag can't defend himself.


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2011)

Go for Drag


----------



## Amrun (Mar 10, 2011)

Antlion6 replaces Nimander. Thanks!


----------



## Chibason (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish I didn't have to put myself out there and say this, but WAD is a Townie. 

I know for a fact.

 Marco has pushed very heavily for him. I also believe Wolfy and Tao are in his team. 

Townies trust me. 

*[Vote Lynch Marco]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*

Yawn.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 11, 2011)

What makes you so sure that WAD is a town?


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 11, 2011)

there u go Chibason 

do people really think this many mafia members would back WhatADrag up? That's like 10 people

chibasons claim also coincides with mine and the theory behind it

*[Vote Lynch Marco]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2011)

Chiba, I hope you're not making this up 

*[Vote Change Lynch Marco]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Four invisifags.

What copy cats.

*[Vote lynch change Blaze]*

Fuck you all for not helping me kill off Broly.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 11, 2011)

Blaze is going to get by again.


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2011)

Ugh, know what, fuck this

*[Vote Chance Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 11, 2011)

Chibason, You know of the consequences. I'm rather skeptical about this but considering Marco has many people backing him up, I do think that he's on a Mafia faction.

*[Change Vote Lynch Marco]*


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd trust Chibason more than I'd trust Marco, Mio, and Super Mike. They collaborate way too easily and jumped on WAD as soon as they knew he was banned and couldn't role reveal. 

Two claims that by chance happened to say the same thing. The whole thing is fishy.

*[VOTE LYNCH Marco]*


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey, you guys are switching just because Chibason said WAD's confirmed townie? Chibason could be WAD's teammate.

Lets entertain the thought that I AM mafia for a second. Then WAD will have to be a really important role for me to put myself on the line to kill him and for Chibason to put himself on the line to save him. If this is true, Chibason can you hint his role since you seem to know this? If I'm mafia and I'm putting myself on the line to get him, I'd already know his role so it's no problem.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Marco said:


> Hey, you guys are switching just because Chibason said WAD's confirmed townie? Chibason could be WAD's teammate.
> 
> Lets entertain the thought that *I AM mafia* for a second. Then WAD will have to be a really important role for me to put myself on the line to kill him and for Chibason to put himself on the line to save him. If this is true, Chibason can you hint his role since you seem to know this? If I'm mafia and I'm putting myself on the line to get him, I'd already know his role so it's no problem.



*[Vote lynch change Marco]*

Townies gonna town. Might as well do it for a reason.


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

I also never pushed to lynch him. Just said he's mafia and when people asked me why they should trust me, I said they can lynch me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Marco]*


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

Heh, fine then. Lynch me. At least you'll go after the mafia once you see my role. I mean I can understand if Chibason gave some reason but it's just his word against mine and I'm ready to be lynched if WAD is pro town.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 11, 2011)

Marco said:


> Hey, you guys are switching just because Chibason said WAD's confirmed townie? Chibason could be WAD's teammate.
> 
> Lets entertain the thought that I AM mafia for a second. Then WAD will have to be a really important role for me to put myself on the line to kill him and for Chibason to put himself on the line to save him. If this is true, Chibason can you hint his role since you seem to know this? If I'm mafia and I'm putting myself on the line to get him, I'd already know his role so it's no problem.



If I was his teammate in a Mafia I would keep my mouth shut. 

Reading into everything I'm all but certain you are Mafia. 

Others have realized this by now.


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

Also, notice that no questions being asked now as opposed to when I called WAD out. Mafia jumping on the wagon.

I'll just reiterate.
1. WAD is anti town.
2. You can lynch me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 11, 2011)

Actually, Your claim seems to be questionable. There are many people backing you up. Mio and Super Mike seemed to be on your same team.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm trusting Chibason's words. Marco, Super Mike, and Mio have basically spent 90% of this thread agreeing or defending each other. That kind of collaboration is a bit too mafia-like.

Was Homestuck part of your team as well?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 11, 2011)

Megalith said:


> I'm trusting Chibason's words. Marco, Super Mike, and Mio have basically spent 90% of this thread agreeing or defending each other. That kind of collaboration is a bit too mafia-like.
> 
> Was *Homestuck* part of your team as well?



Homestuck was a townie.


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

I can role reveal. I could be mistaken about WAD but I don't think so. Ivy is mafia anyway.


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

Megalith said:


> I'm trusting Chibason's words. Marco, Super Mike, and Mio have basically spent 90% of this thread agreeing or defending each other. That kind of collaboration is a bit too mafia-like.
> 
> Was Homestuck part of your team as well?



Absurd claim. Where did I agree with them?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 11, 2011)

mega read the write-ups. homestruck was miller. basically looks bad but isn`t.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 11, 2011)

To be fair, Marco never agreed with Mio.
 And also, Homestuck was a town.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 11, 2011)

Marco said:


> *I can role reveal.* I could be mistaken about WAD but I don't think so. Ivy is mafia anyway.



Might as well. Otherwise you're getting lynched.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 11, 2011)

Marco said:


> Absurd claim. Where did I agree with them?



Actions speak louder than words my friend, you guys might've alternately  switched between two lynch targets to throw things off but it was always the same 2.


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

I didn't agree with anyone. I said WAD isn't town and that I'm suspicious of Broly, Ivy, Blaze, and SageMaster at one point.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 11, 2011)

a role reveal. finally role reveals and fake role reveals enter the game? maybe? 

wow, I'm having a little too much fun in a game where absolutely no one significant has died as of yet. I really need a new bb season. 1 death on bb > whole seasons of other inferior shows. Well that and my car is broken so I am stir crazy.


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> a role reveal. finally role reveals and fake role reveals enter the game? maybe?



I'm aiyanah's mason. And my role's effectiveness dropped once he was killed.



> wow, I'm having a little too much fun in a game where absolutely no one significant has died as of yet. I really need a new bb season. 1 death on bb > whole seasons of other inferior shows. Well that and my car is broken so I am stir crazy.



Right? I'm having so much fun too and I thought this game would be slow since I don't know the fiction and no role list.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 11, 2011)

Marco said:
			
		

> _*Blaze or WAD *
> *Blaze or WAD *
> Ivy
> Broly (or Mike?)_


_


			
				Mio said:
			
		


			I don't like how everyone that is *arguing* with me is who I suspect as mafia  

*WhatADrag, Blaze,* Princess Ivy, Megalith, Cycloid, BROLY, kill them all.  -Also note that WAD can't argue because he's banned

Click to expand...


__


			
				Super Mike said:
			
		


			I'm telling you guys, either *WAD or Blaze* needs to die.
		
Click to expand...

_
Search is a useful function my friend.


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

Megalith said:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> Search is a useful function my friend.



They're agreeing with me. I'm not agreeing with them. Also, other people are also suspicious of Blaze.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 11, 2011)

Marco said:


> I'm aiyanah's mason. And my role's effectiveness dropped once he was killed.



and now we wait for counterclaim. 

at least it's a role we know exists. can anyone claim they are neighborhood watch?


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

We were only masons with each other.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 11, 2011)

If we don't win this I'll be amazed, I'm pretty sure every single Mafia member has revealed themselves in this phase. 

Marco, I thought when you said WAD was Mafia you were a Townie with information, from this phase I think you are quite blatantly Mafia. I know you say WAD must have a good role for you to come out but from our perspective it's either you, a pretty much self confirmed Mafia, or WAD, somebody Mafia are saying is Mafia.

I believe you that WAD is probably Mafia, but you're also our enemy. Your team have made themselves obvious, and if WAD is Mafia, they have done the same.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 11, 2011)

how convenient Marco 

how convenient


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I revealed. It's upto you guys now.


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2011)

Fucking mafia trying to put me with James and Marco -.-

I'm townie and that's that, I'm not a mafia with them, they know, I know it.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 11, 2011)

Mio, I also think you're Mafia.


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Mio, I also think you're Mafia.


Wouldn't be surprised that you're with them too at this point, Wez 

This game is full as hell with them, I feel like I'm the only townie.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 11, 2011)

Mio said:


> Wouldn't be surprised that you're with them too at this point, Wez
> 
> This game is full as hell with them, I feel like I'm the only townie.


You would say that, Mafia. 

I think I'm aware of a few Townies.

For once, I actually think LB is innocent. This worries me.


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

Mio said:


> This game is full as hell with them, I feel like I'm the only townie.



That's why this game gunna be awesome.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 11, 2011)

I feel surrounded by mafia, and yet every guess is a wrong turn. 

Blaze has been the only suspicion I had I'm confident in so far. Surprised Wez hasn't picked it up and ran with it.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 11, 2011)

I called Blaze out long ago, I'd like nothing better than to see him dead. 

Basically, I'm pretty sure no matter who we lynch out of all these options we're _definitely_ going to hit Mafia, I'm just trying to think which death will give us the most information.

EDIT: Anyone got a count? I don't wanna split the votes but I'm seriously considering changing my vote.


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2011)

I say WAD since many are defending him, that would give tons of info.

But Blaze like the rest, I don't trust.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 11, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I called Blaze out long ago, I'd like nothing better than to see him dead.
> 
> Basically, I'm pretty sure no matter who we lynch out of all these options we're _definitely_ going to hit Mafia, I'm just trying to think which death will give us the most information.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone got a count? I don't wanna split the votes but I'm seriously considering changing my vote.



Marco's claiming as neighborhood watch with aiyanah?

It would certainly explain his words of "not a cop, but sure WAD is guilty."


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm curious Marco, does your role involve investigation?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 11, 2011)

mason cops? that sounds like a sitcom you trippin again mega.
*sub-mod slave making vote count. where the hs at ??


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

to some extent yeah in bit drunk now though so expect me posts toad strange posting from phone cozylo


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 11, 2011)

And who did you investigate?


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's how I see it, the two Mafias have been at each others throats this day phase. 

One is trying to get the other lynched, and vice versa. This is fine by me.

I don't believe Marco's claim, but I don't have the power to do anything about it.

Either way, It's 7AM right now. Time to sleep for a few hours then film and edit an entire composograph.

Hopefully I'll get back on in time before the end of the phase.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 11, 2011)

Why are there members thinking this game has more than one mafia faction?


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree, I think there is only one mafia, one big happy family.


----------



## Mio (Mar 11, 2011)

Are you the big brother?


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

lynch of then brah i reveled role already cant do much more.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 11, 2011)

MIO>blaze>WAD>sagemaster>WAD>blaze>marco>*blaze*
Judecious>*mio*
hyper wolfy >wez>sage master>*WAD*
cloud kicker>*hyper wolfy*
St. lucifer>wez>WAD>*blaze*
Grahf>*wez*
msal>wez>*sagemaster*
Supermike>*Blaze*
cubey>*grahf*
blaze>sagemaster>*WAD*
ivy>sagemaster>WAD>blaze>WAD>*marco*
gumby2ms>sagemaster>*WAD*
chibason>sagemaster>*marco*
ett>>*blaze*
wez>*WAD*
lb>mio>blaze>supermike>broly>blaze>*marco*
sagemaster>marco>no lynch>*WAD*
majin lu>*wad*
megalith>mio>supermike>*marco*
brolyssj>marco>supermike>WAD>*marco*
cycloid> marco>*no lynch>*
marco>*WAD*
platinum>*marco*
damn this even got me to switch my vote and I rarely do that.

blaze 4
wez 1
wad 7
mio 1
sagemaster 1
marco 6
no lynch 1
hypher wolfy 1
grahf 1

22 to lynch


----------



## Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Why are there members thinking this game has more than one mafia faction?



44 members and one mafia? Nope.

*[VOTE LYNCH MARCO]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

Ah never mind actually


----------



## Scar (Mar 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Blaze]*
I feel better ab this than the Marco lynch


----------



## Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

Well does Marco have any abilities or is he just a generic townie? Isn't he independent and only part of a 2-man faction?

If not, I'd rather lynch blaze.

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 11, 2011)

So many choices...

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 11, 2011)

* [vote lynch Blaze] * 

Not feeling the Marco wagon.

Anyway I am now off to Amsterdam for the weekend. I'll rat out any mafioso I see there to you all 

I'll keep checking in when I can


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

Fight back town,So many mafia trying to divert votes,and make Marco majority
Marco cant die yet  if your not going for WAD go for Blaze.


----------



## lambda (Mar 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Blaze] *


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

Since it doesn't look like WAD is going to be lynched due to his mafia buddies, I might as well switch to my second suspect, Blaze or it seems like I'll get lynched.

I welcome any cop to scan me this night and see my role for yourself.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Blaze]*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 11, 2011)

I have the feeling there are paranoid cops and more millers in this game.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 11, 2011)

it's honestly hard to keep posted on this game since i don't know who and how many we're up against :/


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 11, 2011)

Jesus fuck. Mendokusai.

Having confirmed mafia is good, but we should get as much out of the day as we can. I'm gonna abstain lynching Blaze before he speaks up. Then i'll lynch him. How long do we have?

Also, wanna see if anyone objects Marco's claim. Unless someone already sort of has... Chibason is a smart player, he knows if Marco is townie he's going down with Drag & co.

There seems to be a lot of these "in the know" type of characters in the game, and not just the three who claim townie cop roles...

The rest of the longest mafia player post ever written, in a chronological order while reading 15 pages so contradictions galore:



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Damned Miller. Here I was, thinking I found mafia on the first night...
> 
> Also, Didi is innocent.
> Now, I'm left to wonder whether mafia has a roleblocker or not.


What does roleblocker got to do with it? You'd still know if your action worked, right?



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> ,your amazing, I voted for Vast
> 
> once,didnt even know Didi replacing him.
> you base things on random votes,and don't care about other scenarios,you  trust Rofl even after HS was lynched. Whoever first
> ...


Pretty crazy claiming cop day 2, then getting killed by mafia if he's right or town if he's wrong. Jesus. You seriously trying to get the cop lynched? Make notes.



Super Mike said:


> The only thing about Rofl is that if he claims to have an investigative role, or is implying it and we
> 
> are figuring this out wouldn't that kill his role? So maybe we aren't meeting the requirments or Rofl is lying? Maybe his role
> 
> isn't investigative, but still helpful in a similar way/


Why are people trying to undermine Rolf?



EnterTheTao said:


> all the other daykills mention a junkyard. This one also mentioned a junkyard, but no one is killed. I
> 
> have a feeling a vigilante or another daykiller has something to do with that junkyard and tried to attack Gus. Judging by Gus's
> 
> ...


I don't know... the junkyard guy should be in the same team with Jesse, Badger, Skinny Pete, and Combo. I'm not sure if Walt was with them until after Walt jr. died. Although, "Good Intentions"... yeah, i hadn't thought of it that way. I thought it referred to Paul, implying he was a good guy. It's true Kakashi Hatake was also a suspect, why would a mafia waste their kill on someone who's about to get lynched. Fuck, this game confuses the fuck outta me. Been a while since the last closed set up game.

Gus has to be the godfather though, yeah.



Super Mike said:


> Is the junkyard some sort of motif on the show as well?


No, but one of the recreational vehicles is. I don't think it's important though. The guy who has the daykill works at the junkyard. Gus's near visit to the yard was not canonical.




LegendaryBeauty said:


> At least give the man a chance to defend himself. If you suspect Blaze as well, go for
> 
> him, and rebuke his claims. If you find he isn't satisfactory and lynch him, and he turns out to be town, go for me, then.
> 
> Really dishonourable to go after someone who can't defend himself. At least wait until he's around.


Agreed. The whole point of lynching is to apply pressure. If we lynch WAD we should do it when he's around. Though it's convenient to get banned for a day if you're suspected... but it's also convenient to kill someone who can't speak, not to mention stupid considering there are several factions in the play.

I think WAD IS mafia, however, the situation reminds me of Chibason's Naruto game where two mafias were ratting out each other. Personally, i don't think Marco looks suspicious... except that Mio seems to agree with him a little too hard, and a little too quick to end the day, whether they're right or wrong.

Doc, protect Rolf, do not protect Marco.



Marco said:


> I just found you semi suspicious while I'm pretty sure about WAD. But I said you're mafia because I wanted to
> 
> see which people would vote for you instead of WAD.
> 
> ...


Seems convincing about WAD, i doubt you would be crazy enough to confirm a townie as mafia. But you did say "WAD AND Sage ARE mafia", not "WAD is mafia and Sage could be". It's not something you should say if you were absolutely sure of only one.



Megalith said:


> How did that townie die in day 1? Was it to a daytime vigilante?


It could've been, Kakashi was suspected. But on the other hand, killing a wagon isn't considered very good play from a town vigilante either. Could be mafia trying to make their day killer seem like a vigilante, so they can claim him and be safe from a lynch, protected even. The guy who runs the junkyard SHOULD be in team Jesse (fuck you Amrun if he isn't).



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Unless you're fucking blind, Super Mike is the way to go.


Because he wanted WAD dead?



St. Lucifer said:


> There's two factions. Someone mentioned one being the Blue Sky faction? I believe that's the drug
> 
> dealing one. There's another faction and I think someone died in that faction.


Blue Sky? That could be team Jesse/Heisenberg. Yeah i also thought the fake Heisenberg was a mafia, but some seem to claim he was a townie?



BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> I roleblocked mike first phase and no mafia kill


You're saying Mike is the mafia vigilante? Could've been they hit a bulletproof or something. Nevertheless, continue blocking Mike, i guess.

I'm glad only the important roles claim by day 3. Is there anyway to protect both Broly and Rolf?



Mio said:


> I can assure you I'm town.


Hiruzen multi account! Lynch him!

I thought you were a girlie...



Chibason said:


> I wish I didn't have to put myself out there and say this, but WAD is a Townie.
> 
> I know for a fact.
> 
> ...


WTF?!!!! Fucking soap opera never ends. I'm this close to quitting.



Majin Lu said:


> Why are there members thinking this game has more than one mafia faction?


Because they've seen the show, read the OP, read the thread, played the game before, and know the game started with around 45 players. I hope that helps.

Why are YOU even entertaining any other notion?


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello

I am reading through the thread as we speak.

I will work out who is mafia through trigonometry.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 11, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> You would say that, Mafia.
> 
> I think I'm aware of a few Townies.
> 
> *For once, I actually think LB is innocent. This worries me.*



As it rightfully should.


----------



## Fear (Mar 11, 2011)

What makes you all vote for Blaze?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

Blaze's action is a bit suspicious,and many people say he's mafia
We need WAD or Blaze to die to confirm something,Unless they claim some top roles.
we are forced to do something, to decide who to trust.

I can already see a faction working together.It must mean WAD or Blaze could be God Father.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 11, 2011)

Finally got through it all.

Took an hour but got there.

Sphyer is suspicious. Missed a day phase completely, and this phase only posted 'never mind.' 

St Lucifer is up there for this gem. Its a possible clue from the writeup based on his game interaction.



> How I feel about this game
> 
> Lytherus





> Jesse was crunching numbers. Nobody ever thought he'd be good at this, but he was.
> 
> He was good enough to know that they weren't making enough to sustain, that they were treading in the danger zone and taking far too many risks.



Crunching numbers reminds me of the math problem above him that got a good grade, similar to how Jesse is good with numbers. I think this is a high indicator.

The other high suspicion person was WAD.

Yeah, I would go for Lucifer or Sphyer.

*[Vote Lynch St.Lucifer]*

And I lolled when Nimander, who I replaced, said and did nothing.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 11, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Because they've seen the show, *read* the OP, *read* the thread, played the game before, and know the game started with around 45 players. I hope that helps.
> 
> Why are YOU even entertaining any other notion?


It is simple. I *read* my Role PM.

If you are part of the town, you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Fear (Mar 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]
*
Fine.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 11, 2011)

Bah

You should lynch Lucifer

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Blaze]*The people whose suspicions were roused seem confident.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Sphyer is suspicious. Missed a day phase completely, and this phase only posted 'never mind.'



lol wut

Last day phase ended extremely fast for some reason and my earlier post was to tie up the votes but Lucifer voted before me so that's why I edited immediately and said "Never Mind". Aside from that, the fact that I exposed HS was a townie when everybody went to lynch him shows I'm more town than even the townies themselves


----------



## Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Bah
> 
> You should lynch Lucifer
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Blaze]*



The math thing is good, certainly would point to me, but I believe I posted that image after that write-up. It was my response to no one dying. Also, I have no idea who Jessie is... but that's only because I don't really read the write-ups.



Anyways, this is what I've gathered so far:

There's a town faction, which has been hit tons: Town is probably 15-17 people:
VastoLorDae
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Kakashi Hatake
Homestuck

There's possibly two mafias. I only say two because we have so many players. One is the drug dealers, or the "Blue Sky Drug Sellers" Possibly 7 people in one, 7 in the other.
???

Other one hasn't been hit yet.

There's an independent faction: Neighborhood Watch
Aiyanah and Marco

There are probably more independents.. 

What does the drug dealing do besides make people junkies? Also if you're a junkie, that means you're part of a mafia faction (converted), so we should go for those people.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 11, 2011)

*[change vote Blaze]*


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 11, 2011)

@ Sphyer

Forgot about that.

Don't blame me if all the stuff I say isn't completely correct because I read 800 posts in an hour or so

@Lucifer.

That post definitely was before the writeup.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 11, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> @ Sphyer
> 
> Forgot about that.
> 
> Don't blame me if all the stuff I say isn't completely correct because I read 800 posts in an hour or so



I think I will blame you 


Too bad I'm too lazy to.


----------



## Friday (Mar 11, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> @ Sphyer
> 
> Forgot about that.
> 
> ...



I see. Well, it's not me


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 11, 2011)

I gotta go and i won't be back before night. Since Blaze is gonna get lynched anyway without my vote, i'm gonna *[VOTE LYNCH Marco]* in case something comes up. Not saying he's mafia but it's Chibason's word against his, and Blaze's guiltyness on the other hand depends on Marco's word.

In B4 someone comes out saying they have 100% proof Chibason is scum.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh shit, I missed Chiba's post.

*[VOTE LYNCH MARCO]*

I've already said I think you're Mafia and I'm fairly confident. Plus, I trust Chiba. I also think HW, Mio, Mike, and ETT/SM (Can't remember which ) are Mafia.

Just putting this out there.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 11, 2011)

*Vote Count Day 3*


2. Banhammer
3. Bioness - Blaze
4. blacklusterseph004 - Blaze​5. Blaze - SageMaster > WhatADrag
6. Bolivian Alpaca - Blaze
7. BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ - Marco > Super Mike > WhatADrag > Marco
8. Chibason - SageMaster > Marco
9. Closet Pervert - Marco
10. CloudKicker - Hyper_Wolfy > Blaze
11. Cubey - Grahf
12. Cycloid - Marco > NoLynch
13. Didi
14. EnterTheTao - WhatADrag > Blaze
15. Fear - Blaze
16. Grαhf - Wez
17. gumby2ms - SageMaster > WhatADrag
18. Hidden Nin
21. Hyper_Wolfy - Wez > SageMaster > WhatADrag > Blaze
22. Jαmes
23. Judecious - Mio
25. lambda - Blaze
26. LegendaryBeauty - Mio > Blaze > Super Mike > BROLY > Blaze > Marco
27. LifeMaker - Blaze
28. Majin Lu - WhatADrag
29. Mangekyou SharingAL - Wez > SageMaster
30. Marco - WhatADrag > Blaze
31. Megalith - Mio > Super Mike > Marco
32. Mio - Blaze > WhatADrag > SageMaster > WhatADrag > Blaze > Marco > Blaze
34. Platinum - Marco
35. Princess Ivy - SageMaster > WhatADrag > Blaze > WhatADrag > Marco
36. R o f l c o p t e r - Blaze
37. SageMaster - Marco > No Lynch > WhatADrag
38. Sajin
39. Sphyer
40. St. Lucifer - Wez > WhatADrag > Blaze > Marco > Blaze
41. Super Mike - Blaze
42. The Gr8 Destroyer
44. Wez - WhatADrag > Marco
45. WhatADrag
46. Zabuza
47. Antlion 6 - St. Lucifer > Blaze

14 - Blaze
9 - Marco
4 - WAD
1 - Grahf
1 - Mio
1 - Wez
1 - SageMaster
1 - No Lynch

Not voting: Banhammer, Didi, Hidden Nin, Sajin, Sphyer, WhatADrag, Zabuza, The Gr8 Destroyer, James

With 41 alive, 21 is majority.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

Of course Chibason could try to save Blaze aswell,he was following him earlier.
people who voted For Marco,most of them never voted or even suspect Blaze,it just shows. Blaze must be very important mafia member.

The result of the lynch will pathway the rest of the game.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 11, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Blaze]*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 11, 2011)

I have agreed to let WhatADrag vote from b&l&.



> *[vote lynch Marco]*
> 
> Tell Marco I said "fuck you blaze might be mafia but I'm certainly not, you're definitely a part of the 2nd mafia, I don't care If he gets lynched im sticking with my vote until either of us die"



If any one of you get a 24 hour or 2-day ban, I will extend you the same courtesy if you contact me via AIM or MSN, both of which are on my NF profile.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone else find it strange that WAD just said 'Your definitely a part of the second mafia.'

Considering the fact we basically have no idea on the make up of anything in this game, WAD's statement that there is a second mafia is strange.

Unless I missed something, which is entirely likely.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 11, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Anyone else find it strange that WAD just said 'Your definitely a part of the second mafia.'
> 
> Considering the fact we basically have no idea on the make up of anything in this game, WAD's statement that there is a second mafia is strange.
> 
> Unless I missed something, which is entirely likely.



Most of us assume there are at least 2 mafias due to the high number of players. 

What he seems to be saying is that Blaze or may not be Mafia, but that Marco is probably part of a secondary Mafia if that is the case. 

Thats how I read it anyways.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am mixed on the statement.

The lynchwagon's have not gone that smoothly for either Blaze or Marco.

IF there are two mafias, and that is a big if, then its possible that they are both mafia, and the respective mafia allies are trying to distract.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

WAD ishould be allowed to live through this phrase 
I suspect theres two sides aswell.it only make sense.

People who try to protect Blaze,Swithing to Marco
People who started on WAD,Switching to Blaze

WAD knows something about Marco,Marco said he's mason,we could get more information out of them.Marco you look even more suspicous at the moment

But Blaze had to be the choice here than.Vote for Blaze.hope i m not wrong.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 11, 2011)

Marco said:
			
		

> _*Blaze or WAD *
> *Blaze or WAD *
> Ivy
> Broly (or Mike?)_


_


			
				Mio said:
			
		


			I don't like how everyone that is *arguing* with me is who I suspect as mafia  

*WhatADrag, Blaze,* Princess Ivy, Megalith, Cycloid, BROLY, kill them all.  -Also note that WAD can't argue because he's banned

Click to expand...


__


			
				Super Mike said:
			
		


			I'm telling you guys, either *WAD or Blaze* needs to die.
		
Click to expand...

_
I'm trusting Chibason's words. Marco, Super Mike, and Mio have basically  spent 90% of this thread collaborating. The fact that they jumped on a easy lynch target for mafia before make them even more suspicious.

I'm not going to trust who Marco pushes for given all these circumstances.

*[VOTE LYNCH Marco*]


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't like how people ignoring Blaze,seems like scrambling.
Marco if hes mafia,hes done for.people already,let killers deal with him.
its like an attemp to save Blaze. watch them ignore me. its just too blunt.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

@Ant it didnt went smoothly because Mafia trying to save mafia,and town is confused on who to trust. if we lynch Blaze,I hope he turn out scum,the line is drawn on the sand.
its like mafias battling for Survival. But for people like me watching them is amusing


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 11, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I don't like how people ignoring Blaze,seems like scrambling.
> Marco if hes mafia,hes done for.people already,let killers deal with him.
> its like an attemp to save Blaze. watch them ignore me. its just too blunt.



I don't know about you guys but I simply go for who is more suspicious. Right now, marco is more suspicious than blaze.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 11, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> @Ant it didnt went smoothly because Mafia trying to save mafia,and *town is confused on who to trust.* if we lynch Blaze,I hope he turn out scum,the line is drawn on the sand.
> its like mafias battling for Survival. But for people like me watching them is amusing


I'm confused about the town being confused  The Town's goal to win is simple. 

I prefer to lynch WAD, but the lynch changed to Blaze, so...

*[CHANGE VOTE BLAZE]*


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 11, 2011)

By the way, since someone ages ago said they were making a mini-role list, I can say with a high probability that there is some form of silencer in this game.



> Daily Activity: Inactivity will NOT be tolerated. I specifically created roles for EVERYONE to generate interest and activity. If you are inactive for two consecutive day phases, you WILL be modkilled. To be active, you must vote or make at least two posts during the phase.* Silencing does not count towards inactivity*.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 11, 2011)

What Chiba said,made you trust him. People is picking on Marco,base the fact,he only say few stuffs,his values of trust decreases,when you gang up on him.I Dont even see how people can say hes lying ,when they dont know the role lists and abilities. Just Lynch Blaze first. Than everything will be reveal. Marco will be killed if hes lying.

Simple and we wait for WAD's return fr more information,before judging him.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 11, 2011)

Whoever went for me must know my role and they are mafia. So make sure to lynch them them.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 11, 2011)

*End of Day 3: Welcome Home*

[FONT=&quot]Elliot left work early.  Ever since Gretchen died, life had been ? hard.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He?d been carrying on their night work since he knew that was what she had wanted.  In fact, his efforts had doubled.  If only he could find Gretchen?s killer, he could feel less useless.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]But so far, his efforts had been useless.  Stalking, following, hiding, watching?  He?d done it all, like a petty criminal, and to no avail.  He and Gretchen had never seen anything worthwhile on their night prowls.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He was starting to lose heart, and it was affecting his day job.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He planned to take a nap before going out on night watch.  That was more important to him than his business at the moment.  He had to avenge Gretchen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]When Elliot arrived at his large, opulent house, he didn?t think twice about how safe it was.  Of course it was safe.  His house was in a good, proper neighborhood, and it had a state-of-the-art security system to boot.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]When he opened his front door, a man he had never seen before was grinning at him.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Before Elliot had a chance to exclaim, his throat was yawning and spewing blood.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The mysterious man?s face was splattered with blood, but he never stopped grinning.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Marco ? Elliot Schwartz[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] has had his *throat slit.*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*
*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Elliot Schwartz[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: _[Neighborhood Watch]  _Elliot Schwartz is Walt?s old business partner that offered to pay for Walt?s cancer treatments.  Due to bad blood between them, Walt said no but pretended to his wife that he had said yes.  Gretchen is Elliot?s wife.  The Watch consists of two players who can choose to patrol as a team or as singles. Elliot can target one player; if that player dies, Elliot has a 50% chance of discovering who the killer was. If both Elliot and Gretchen target the same player, they have a 100% chance instead of 50%.  Elliot and Gretchen may converse at night.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]---[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]END OF DAY PHASE 3[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]START OF NIGHT PHASE 3[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]PM ME YOUR ACTIONS ASAP[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]NO MORE TALKING[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​  [FONT=&quot]Mod note: Yes, this is correct.  I know it?s confusing.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Also, RNG gave aiyanah Elliot and Marco Gretchen, but I switched them because aiyanah is a trap. [/FONT]


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2011)

Wasn't Blaze majority? Anyway, at least the town will know what's up now.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 12, 2011)

*End of Night 3: Grief-Stricken*

[FONT=&quot]Walt was out of his mind with grief.  His son ? his only son ? had been _murdered_.  The cops tried to suggest he had been trying to buy drugs, suggested an autopsy for traces, but Walt refused.  His son would never have been so stupid.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The guilt was weighing him down, making it harder to breathe than when cancer riddled his lungs.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He picked Jesse up from a counseling session.  He saw Jesse shake his group leader?s hand, smiling.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]This man could help Jesse, but he didn?t even try to help Walt Jr.  Why?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The rage overcame him.  He could hear himself calmly asking the man for a private audience, not quite sure how he was concealing his intentions, even though he wasn?t sure of his intentions.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Walt dropped Jesse off at his apartment in a haze.  He was counting down the minutes to his meeting with the man.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]It was finally here.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]?I?m always happy to talk with family members,? the man was saying.  ?Jesse is doing really well, you know. He ??[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Before Walt really knew what was going on, he picked up a chair and started swinging.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]He beat the man, again and again and again, until he felt better.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Walt was finally calm.  He knew what he had done was wrong, irrational, even, but he felt some small part of Walt Jr. had been avenged.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Now it was time to clean up the body.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Chibason ? Group Leader[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] was *beat to death with a chair.*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*
*[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Group Leader[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: _[Junkie Healer]_ The Group Leader, Jesse?s primary counselor at his rehabilitation facility, cures people of drug addiction.  He may choose one person a night to ?cure? if he suspects him or her of being a junkie.  His targets are not immune to becoming re-addicted.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]---[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]Skyler couldn?t understand how her son could be dead, how the cops could say he was addicted to methamphetamine, of all things. Walt Jr.?s uncle was a DEA agent.  He _knew_ better.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Walt was acting so strangely, too.  She knew he was grieving, but some things just weren?t adding up.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]She was distracted by a cell phone ringing in the house ? it wasn?t her cell phone, and it wasn?t Walt?s cell phone, either, as she?d seen him take it with him when he left that morning.  Whose was it?  She started to search for it when her house phone rang.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]She answered it, thinking it might be the police with some news.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]?Don?t think about ratting one of our boys out,? a man with a heavy Hispanic accent said.  ?We?re on to you, bud.  If you value your life, you?ll stay out of it.?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]?Excuse me?? Skyler said, her stomach filling with lead.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]?Are you his broad, then?  You tell your man ? you tell Getz ? that he ??[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Now Skyler was angry.  ?Who is this man Getz?  Why are you threatening him?  I can have the police trace this call, you know, and--?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]A dial tone interrupted her.  The mysterious caller had hung up.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Skyler tried to shrug it off.  It was a wrong number, that?s all?but it had been a bit creepy.  She?d mention it to Hank later, she supposed.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The call had distracted her from the mysterious cell phone, though.  She had no hope of finding it without the ringer as a guide.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]But then it rang again.  The search began anew.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]---[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]At the station, Hank?s frustration was growing.  Nothing was going right for him, lately.  Ever since his big break, he couldn?t get anything done.  The murder had spooked all of his informants.  None of them would sing anymore.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Gomez got some information, but typically, it was just enough information to tell them they were headed down the wrong path ? again.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]They were back at square one.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
---
​[FONT=&quot]Gustavo Fring was not a stupid man.  He knew that he had nearly been duped.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]His men did some investigation, and it was no large task to find out who owned the junkyard that had almost been his graveyard.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Gus could not afford to compromise his business negotiations at the moment, but a warning was appropriate at this stage, he thought.  His potential business partners would surely get the message.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sending the order to kill a man was nothing new to Gus.  He did it without regret.  It was just a business decision.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]---[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]Two men approached the junkyard, walking side by side.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Old Joe knew their intentions the moment he saw them.  He met them at the gate, rifle pointed at the chest of the one on the left.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]They both lifted their guns and pointed them at his head.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Joe knew he was doomed.  He could kill one, maybe, but not both.  He pulled the trigger.  He?d be damned if he wasn?t going down without a fight.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Joe didn?t live to see his bullet bounce off of Kevlar.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]EnterTheTao ? Old Joe[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] was *shot.*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*
*[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Old Joe[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:  _[Vigilante]_  Old Joe owns the junkyard where Walt and Jesse?s RV was destroyed.  Old Joe is a tough old bird and he can?t stand anyone breaking his peace, authority and criminals alike.  He can kill one player every night OR day.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]---[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]*Number of Junkies: 2*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]---[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*END OF NIGHT PHASE 3*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*START OF DAY PHASE 4*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*YOU MAY NOW TALK*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]Mod Note: Old Joe's role is probably the least fitting to his character.  Rightfully, he should have been a roleblocker -- but I loved his character so much that I wanted to give him a baller role, and I stretched it a little to achieve balance.  Let's all mourn for Old Joe, who is a cool old cat.
[/FONT]​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

We lost the vigilante. lol.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 12, 2011)

> Chibason – Group Leader was beat to death with a chair.



Damn, Walt...you effed me up, man. 

My bad, Marco. Thanks for the game, Amrun


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

Wait, so Marco and Chiba were _both_ Town? What the hell was going on then? 

It's annoying that we fucked up but it doesn't change my opinion on the people backing Marco up.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

By the way my role is

*Dr. Victor Bravenec*: _[Doctor] _Dr. Bravenec is a thoracic  surgeon that works with Dr. Delcavoli to treat Walt.  He can protect one  player every other night phase.
/copy/paste



Can't belive I was nearly lycnhed. Not sure why I survived though...I was hoping my death would have showed who was mafia.


I guess some townies are dumb as hell.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow Chiba, good job on getting Marco lynched then 

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*

Obviously he got saved by his mafia team last phase and got Marco lynched instead somehow. This happened last time too. How many times can they do this? 

EDIT: Ugh... I just saw Blaze's post, nvm then.

*[Vote Change Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

This a mess, you have said it earlier.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah I'm surprised as well. also like the fact that you upped that to a ballin role. between the large selection of characters and balancing this game keeps getting harder to figure out. O well game is enjoyable.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

Like that would have mattered...so many were on me and I did not why.


By the time I came back many votes were already done. I hoped my lynch would have given the guilty ones.


Just becuase I'm Blaze.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Wait a sec isnt Walt Mafia ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2011)

haha why are you lynching yourself


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm thinking Sagematser or Super Mike.... I never seen Breaking Bad so have no clue whatsoever.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn. 

Well, guys, I died. All I can ask is that you please not town and understand the information I've given you.

Please.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Just giving you guys a lead. And something for Amrun to use against me in the HoU game, when it pops up again.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually, I don't believe Blaze's reveal. I'm not such a dumb townie.

Someone should investigate him next night.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 12, 2011)

lol you two and the hou game. so neither ett nor chiba were cops though they were pushing votes last phase. how fun .


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MEI LIN]*

I just feel like either her/him or Mio are definitely Mafia.

My reason for not choosing Mio is she got me this awesome sig.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

We might have some form of governer maybe.

Thanks to whoever saved me.


Fine with that Mio..but cop should have already investiagted me tonight or early if not all we're doing is waste of another night.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH MEI LIN]*
> 
> I just feel like either her/him or Mio are definitely Mafia.
> 
> My reason for not choosing Mio is she got me this awesome sig.


I'm a mafia for agreeing with a townie? 

I suspect you too now.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 12, 2011)

Urg.

Who are the inactives?


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm a mafia for agreeing with a townie?
> 
> I suspect you too now.


Like I give a darn when I've just spoke of my suspicions for you.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Like I give a darn when I've just spoke of my suspicions for you.


Sure thing mafioso.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2011)

I feel so helpless with my role


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Its her .
I think Walt is Mafia. That Blaze is Mafia Doctor. something happen,it wasnt governor who saved Blaze.It probaly some ability that did.

ETT left some information and We should use it.
Wez is probaly Scum on it,because they can't get rid of me.

*Lynch Wez *

We might need to split the votes for the two.to confirm something.

My role state I can't be killed By Walt. So a doctor helping Walt.Obvious


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

You don't make yourself look any better by pathetically voting for the person who voted for you.

I won't be changing my vote unless we get some concrete evidence, you scream Mafia to me.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I suspected you since day 1. Its not about spite vote at all.
I think your mafia,If your wanna play game on.

ETT Stated oou loud before he died before - Blaze I can only confirm him-
So there you go.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

Lin what do you think about Sagemaster and Mike?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Also Blaze could have use one of his partners role to cover himself up.
He's not actually the doctor,but the Godfather.because he cant be killed in some way


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I think Mike is probaly town, and Sage is in another faction.
Blaze I dont trust you,even if you act like that


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Wait, you're saying Blaze is the Godfather who can take others roles?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

I swear to God we must have 2 mafias. 


Also I left out something in my role..which I rather not say yet.


Don't push me to make mafia life's easier.


I keep thinking Mike might be godfather actually...if you're sure about Sage why ignore him?


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

I will teach u to say who is filler


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh dear. It seems I have a rivalry with fodder.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 12, 2011)

I reckon whatever ability saved Blaze was a redirecting of the lynch.

That doesn't necessarily mean that Blaze is mafia, but it raises the probability, although that role reveal seems genuine.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 12, 2011)

Also, in case you didn't notice, Hyper_Wolfy name-changed to Mei Lin.  Lists have been updated to reflect that.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

With that lynch save last time I don't trust Blaze atall. He can easily lie about this to save himself.

*[Vote Change Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I am saying Blaze is GodFather,he was saved by some ability of his or his partner.
ETT try to kill him but failed. So he using one of his partners role to make himself look better as town doctor.But The doctor is helping Walts,But Walts is mafia. So clearly 
hes The Godfather using a doctor as disguise. even if hes the doctor,hes the mafia doctor.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

There is so many possibilties fo different roles and faction that trying to state one accurately is crazy. 

Lin you keep giving me of the impression that you know my other ability.

Mio you seem to be working with Wolfy. Just how mant temas are in this game..


I see the name change threw me off. Wolfy was another one.


lol Godfather and doctor now...you rather go for someone role revealed shows what side your on..not townies.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Except that role isnt hes but his partner


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I am saying Blaze is GodFather,he was saved by some ability of his or his partner.
> ETT try to kill him but failed. So he using one of his partners role to make himself look better as town doctor.But The doctor is helping Walts,But Walts is mafia. So clearly
> hes The Godfather using a doctor as disguise. even if hes the doctor,hes the mafia doctor.


This makes sense actually.

Everyone lynch Blaze.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I know Wez is on it with you.If we can lynch Wez to proof it.Than its clear.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote no lynch]*


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw we lynch Wolfy or Mio to see if one of them turns guilty then we know Mio as well. They have to be in the team.

*[Vote Wolfy/Lin]


*You said Sage is in another faction why don't you lynch him...something funny is going on.

You act like you know too much given only few phases has passed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Either way Blaze is still Mafia. So we cant trust his words.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Hm, their ability seems to get the second with most votes lynched instead. I say we vote both Blaze and Wez equally.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Is Role revealing allow here?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

It most certainly is.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Blaze your nervous because I caught you 
I need more roles like this often,so I can open my mouth freely.


----------



## Fear (Mar 12, 2011)

There's obviously more than one mafia faction.

Unless of course there's like 38 townies, 7 mafia and 2 independants - _which is unlikely._


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

Yea, it is allowed.


Why Wez by the way? I'm intrested in this.


Why not Sage given you state he is in another faction?


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone who can't see Mio and Mei Lin are on the same team is a fucking idiot.

Mio, how about we lynch Mei Lin to help your innocence? Or vice versa?

First of all, I was happy to vote for WAD. Weren't you guys saying he's Mafia?

I _was_ happy to vote for Blaze, considering I said he was Mafia on day one but no more after he has fucking _role revealed._ Until you guys can explain that I'm not buying a single thing that comes out of your mouths since I already think you're Mafia.

Who else do you think is Mafia? I'm sure I can find posts I've made which say they're probably Mafia.

Mio, you're a good Town player, you can deduce people's roles easily. But you don't do that as Mafia, and you've not been doing it this entire game.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Anyone who can't see Mio and Mei Lin are on the same team is a fucking idiot.
> 
> Mio, how about we lynch Mei Lin to help your innocence? Or vice versa?
> 
> ...


Voting for other mafia means nothing when you guys can control who gets lynched. Voting for Blaze/WAD meant nothing since Marco got lynched in the end. A townie, who I shared views with.

I have been doing it all the time last phase, deducing people's factions. Obviously I can't role hunt because there's no role list in first place.

I wont lynch a townie to confirm my innocence which I don't care about. I want to lynch Mafia, which is Blaze.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

How convenient Wez want to lynch town. members
I'll Amrun if i can use something to proof you scums.

@If Your Godfather cant be killed,that your a big threat.If Your not lynchable we need to proof it.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> How convenient Wez want to lynch town.


Because what you say means shit to anybody?


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 12, 2011)

by the way guys I roleblocked super mike again but looks like kills happened

unless he is like a mafia cop or something


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

If townies agree with this madness then I'm ready. I was ready to die last phase anyway.

It's only that I survied that I role-revealed but whatever. 

Mio and Lin are in some team.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> How convenient Wez want to lynch town. members
> I'll Amrun if i can use something to proof you scums.
> 
> @If Your Godfather cant be killed,that your a big threat.*If Your not lynchable we need to proof it.*



Why would you want to waste a lynch on someone you're convinced is unlynchable? And if they are lynchable, it would be more likely they're town.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

Can sometell Wolfy's dumbass to answer my question. If you state Sage is in another faction why are you not lynching him. So much bullshit wiht this.


Also you would know a godfather how exactly? I'm assuming they come out innocnet.


Unless they can kill and are role-blocked or attacked. But you change you mind with saying he might be mafia doctor which is lulzy in it's own way.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio is obvious mafia. I mean, look at the avatar.

Right so could someone explain why Chibi knew for a _fact_ Marco was scum?

I guess the junkyard man was townie after all. Maybe i confused him with some other character that helped Jesse make meth in the RV or something. Shouldn't have been so adamant about it, though, ETT (RIP).

But i'm still positive there's more than one non townie faction. Just because it wasn't mentioned to us doesn't mean anything. Think of the recent Resident Evil mafia. There were two hostile multi member teams against the town, yet it was the town's job to only eliminate one of them, the Umbrella, while it was the Zombies' job to turn the townies into zombies and gain majority. I'm guessing here, it's Jesse's purpose to turn everyone into junkies while the Los Pollos have to kill the town or possibly certain key players (witnesses, cops, rivals, etc). But there could be more teams than that, although Tuco curiously hasn't been mentioned.

Blaze's role claim seems like the kind of character that would likely be in the game, considering Paul and other nobodies were in it. But Marco did say he was scum... then again, Marco wasn't a cop, neither was Chibason... WTF is going on in this game??? By the way, are you allowed to copy paste your role like that in this particular game?

Marco seemed pretty sure about Blaze (though Chibi seemed pretty sure about him too). Had Chibi been a mafia there would obviously be no hesitation. But if Blaze's claim happens to be the real deal, and he's the only doctor... Maybe Rolf should investigate first, lynch someone else now. Or at least wait for anyone else to claim the good doctor, though Blaze better be worth it if someone does.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

That we suggest we are voting for 2 people. half on Blaze Half on Wez.
It would work,if everyone work together.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Godfathers do come out innocent. Mei Lin's looking all the more suspicious.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

Just look at Mei Lin's posts.

I feel like I'm playing with a bunch of idiots.

You guys were convinced of WAD's guilt, yet now you're voting for me and I know it's simply because I've called you both out as Mafia.

Seriously, just kill me at night, confirm your guilt, and save me all the typing.


----------



## Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

@Blaze Theres tons of mafias in here ,right now, I can't confirm Sage is really in another faction,But I can confirm you. So just keep them coming. While your at it Mafia pressure doenst work against me.

Waiting on Amrun's response.and Townies you better bet active.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Blaze said:


> If townies agree with this madness then I'm ready. I was ready to die last phase anyway.
> 
> It's only that I survied that I role-revealed but whatever.
> 
> Mio and Lin are in some team.


Sure town agree, since I'm one.

Funny how now you say me and Lin are in the same team while last phase you and your teammates were saying the same about me and Marco.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

He keeps ignoring a easy question if one is a townie.


@Pervert-that was the stupid thing about it. That's why i gave up last phase but somehow I lived.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch MeiLin]*

I've heard enough


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Call me idiots,dumbass,what ever you want, your just mad


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio use your brain wolfy bend over you lick everything wolfy takes out.



Lucifer say some shit before you vote..at least that way there is something to work with.


Your specualting Sage is in another faction..derp dumbass.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Broly your already mafia,when you want Marco dead last phrase,I am not suprised.
I hate when Most mafia is active and most townies are not.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Mio use your brain wolfy bend over you lick everything wolfy takes out.


....


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

ROFL claimed cop right?



This game is a mess.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

If Mei Lin isn't Mafia, feel free to lynch me tomorrow.

If she is, you idiots better lynch Mio.

I won't hesitate to role reveal if votes start piling up against me.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 12, 2011)

Blaze said:


> By the way my role is
> 
> *Dr. Victor Bravenec*: _[Doctor] _Dr. Bravenec is a thoracic  surgeon that works with Dr. Delcavoli to treat Walt.  He can protect one  player every other night phase.
> /copy/paste
> ...


Quote or copy paste your role PM in the thread isn't allowed.



			
				OP said:
			
		

> *All forms of role revealing are allowed except posting screen caps of your role PM or copy pasting your role PM in the thread. *There is no guaranteeing that anyone who says he or she is Player X with Role Y is telling the truth about either of these things. I want to implore all players to only role reveal if it is a strategically sound move, though, and not just to do it for lulz or out of laziness. That type of laziness makes the game less fun for everyone else. And here is a fair warning: this game cannot be totally broken even with a mass-claim, and it may not be beneficial to town to do so. Some roles may or may not be invalidated by becoming public. If this is the case, your role PM will indicate that.



Gus was attacked in the day. 

EnterTheTao posts after this:



EnterTheTao said:


> If Marco's assertion is correct, Drag would be mafia. Mike is also probably correct as well about Blaze.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH WhatADrag]*





EnterTheTao said:


> something that feels passed over is the daykill from earlier today.
> 
> I feel like there's a good chance a godfather or another bulletproof was attacked; daykill protections and roleblocks, while existent, are unlikely (especially in a game where every daykill thus far has resulted in a townie death). Any other thoughts?





EnterTheTao said:


> all the other daykills mention a junkyard. This one also mentioned a junkyard, but no one is killed. I have a feeling a vigilante or another daykiller has something to do with that junkyard and tried to attack Gus. Judging by Gus's role in the show, it'd make sense for him to be a faction godfather.
> 
> If he was a godfather, he'd most likely be bulletproof and thus an attack wouldn't work on him. I think someone's attack just failed.
> 
> EDIT: Judging by the title of the first daykill "Good Intentions," I think we're dealing with a townie vigilante.





EnterTheTao said:


> Fair enough. My only worry is Drag will weasel himself out of things if he is mafia. He's good at that.
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Blaze]*



He voted WAD and, later, Blaze.

And the night came:



			
				End of Night 3: Grief-Stricken said:
			
		

> *Gustavo Fring was not a stupid man. He knew that he had nearly been duped.
> 
> 
> His men did some investigation, and it was no large task to find out who owned the junkyard that had almost been his graveyard.*
> ...





*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

How about we lynch Blaze, Wez. I'm sure you wouldn't mind lynching a mafia. Unless ofcourse...


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

I mentioned earlier, nobody is voting for WAD anymore.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

Well shit I'm going to PM Amrun and state why i had to do that.



If role revaling is allowed the what I did should be no problem. Since anyone can make up a role as well.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Amrun said I cant use exact words.
But if your town you should gotten

Congratulations!  Your one of the town
  when the members of the Los Pollos Hermanos all dies, You Win

so trust me .geg


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio said:


> How about we lynch Blaze, Wez. I'm sure you wouldn't mind lynching a mafia. Unless ofcourse...


I've been all for lynching Blaze this entire game, forgive me for suddenly becoming reluctant when he claims to be the Doctor.

If somebody is gonna counter-claim, go ahead and I won't hesitate to vote for him.

EDIT: The PM also said if you have any questions, please ask me. AM I CONFIRMED TOWN NOW?


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I mentioned earlier, nobody is voting for WAD anymore.


I would, but considering what happened last time, Blaze has taken priority.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I've been all for lynching Blaze this entire game, forgive me for suddenly becoming reluctant when he claims to be the Doctor.
> 
> If somebody is gonna counter-claim, go ahead and I won't hesitate to vote for him.


He was going to get lynched but someone saved him. Most probable his own mafia team, which happened in a last phase too. I think it's very likely he's fake role-revealing


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Obviously not Wez,you all got that probaly 
whats the words I change,can you guess


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio said:


> He was going to get lynched but someone saved him. Most probable his own mafia team, which happened in a phase too. I think it's very likely he's fake role-revealing


Wait.

What?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2011)

Man Chibason death must have been painful


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Amrun said I cant use exact words.
> But if your town you should gotten
> 
> Congratulations!  Your one of the town
> ...


This is why I was writing I didn't understand why some members were saying we had two mafias.

Our goal is simple. Kill Los Pollos Hermanos faction.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

I Pm Amrun so waiting for Amurn's answer on this.

The rule copy/paste makes no sense.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Wait.
> 
> What?


...what?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah Now it seems theres only one faction.I was confused till i read back my pm.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio said:


> ...what?


What do you mean someone saved him?


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> What do you mean someone saved him?


He was going to get lynched but for some reason Marco got lynched instead.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

brb, checking back, confused.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Why is 11 people lurking,and only few actually talking


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2011)

I am talking


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Yeah Now it seems theres only one faction.I was confused till i read back my pm.


I was trying to hint this without to say our goal.



Majin Lu said:


> Why are there members thinking this game has more than one mafia faction?





Majin Lu said:


> It is simple. I *read* my Role PM.
> 
> If you are part of the town, you know what I am talking about.





Majin Lu said:


> I'm confused about the town being confused  The Town's goal to win is simple.
> 
> I prefer to lynch WAD, but the lynch changed to Blaze, so...
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE BLAZE]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

So there's only one faction? This is great news.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

People who say they are confused,have the guts to argue without reading back 
or they just pretend to . Either way Lynch Blaze or Wez dont hestitate


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay so, let's lynch Blaze and try keeping Wez the second highest voted. Seems like the best option.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm busy trying to stop townies from towning in the Death Note game. 

I'll post here more actively once phase ends there.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

oh and I am not liking how Junkies work.I hope it affects mafia the most.


----------



## Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> oh and I am not liking how Junkies work.I hope it affects mafia the most.



What do you mean? People who turn others into junkies are indipendents?


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't even look at the vote count and looking back I don't think Amrun posted one at the end of the phase so does anybody know how many votes behind Marco was?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

People who turns Junkies have 50% chance of they action failing or randomly chosen.
bascially they are dead weight.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought if you became a Junkie your vote was also invalid, which is why I was asking what the count at the end of last phase was.

Apparently not.

I still don't know what happened but *[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*

Feel free to put me second for reasons I cannot yet say.

Rofl, feel free to investigate me tonight.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

I was going by your reluctance to vote Blaze now but considering it was since you were unaware of the past lynch, it can be excused. 

However Mei Lin does say your mafia, so unless she can confirm that she's sure of it, I say we lynch WAD as the second highest in your place.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

How many time have I heard 'feel free to investigate me tonight.' and they turn out Mafia. Sorry Wez. I am pretty sure Broly is scum aswell,Voted for Marco,Blocking Super Mike (hinting Mafia Roleblocker  ) Right Now I have 2nd majority,That needs to change quickly town. So its up to your Broly or Wez as the 2nd Majority. Blaze must have the biggest.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 12, 2011)

I wonder if, whether Blaze is mafia or not, the day ending ability actually belongs to a rival team. This would give them the ability to dodge the lynches, keeping Blaze alive as the prime suspect, while having the townies die instead of him. Blaze has to be mafia, though, unless there's a framer. More like, though, that both Blaze and his most vocal accusers are mafia.



Antlion6 said:


> By the way, since someone ages ago said they were making a mini-role list, I can say with a high
> 
> probability that there is some form of silencer in this game.


I noticed that too. That's what i thought was what happened with the Chibason - Marco affair. I figured Marco's team silenced the guy he claimed.

The silencer part could be just a copy paste, though.




Mei Lin said:


> I am saying Blaze is GodFather,he was saved by some ability of his or his partner.
> ETT try to kill him but failed. So he using one of his partners role to make himself look better as town doctor.But The doctor is
> 
> helping Walts,But Walts is mafia. So clearly
> hes The Godfather using a doctor as disguise. even if hes the doctor,hes the mafia doctor.


I forgot the junkyard guy tried to kill Gus. You're absolutely right about that. How do you know he targeted Blaze, though? Wasn't Blaze getting lynched at the time? Normally, vigilantes are supposed to kill someone who isn't getting lynched, ya? And save the suspected bulletproof godfather for the lynch. Though i did once try to day time vigilante this guy who was about to be lynched 'cause i was in a hurry. Sorry, Zabuza.

Actually, it seems Walt may have been a townie at least up until jr. was killed. He could be with Jesse now. Regardless, i don't think Walt and Gus are on the same side considering it was Gus who killed his son. The doctor wasn't with the bad guys in the show... i'd say Gus's team consists of people more like Tuco, Crazy 8, The Cousins, Tortuga, etc. There's so many bad guys in the show there's hardly enough good guys to make a town, and everybody's connected to Walt in some way.




Mio said:


> Hm, their ability seems to get the second with most votes lynched instead. I say we vote both Blaze and Wez
> 
> equally.


Wait, wasn't Wez the one who started the whole Blaze bandwagon in the beginning of the game? Or was it WAD? Why are you and Mio suspicious of WAD now? Are you masons? Do you know something i don't?



Mei Lin said:


> Broly your already mafia,when you want Marco dead last phrase,I am not suprised.
> I hate when Most mafia is active and most townies are not.


Oh yeah, Amrun says she randomed the roles, but if it was me, i would've given the active people the mafia roles. I've been mafia in many games outside this forum, and let me tell you inactivity is a fucking pain when being informed minority is supposed to be your advantage. Amrun already admitted she swapped Aiyanah's and Marco's roles. Not much to go with but yeah i'd expect the mafia to be pretty active rather than not. Though the inactives are useless fodder.



Zabuza said:


> Man Chibason death must have been painful


Seriously, WHAT THE FUCK happened???




Majin Lu said:


> This is why I was writing I didn't understand why some members were saying we had two mafias.
> 
> Our goal is simple. Kill Los Pollos Hermanos faction.


That's our goal, doesn't mean there's not another team with their own objective, to turn us all into junkies, just like Resident Evil mafia. In fact, i'm sure of it, not because i have an ability, but because my eyes are open.

Wez seems to know the PM also... it doesn't mean anything though. Hell, Amrun could've sent the PM to the other factions. Both Wez and Wolfy could be rival no townies for all we know.



St. Lucifer said:


> What do you mean? People who turn others into junkies are indipendents?


Jesse, Skinny Pete, Badger, Combo, maybe Walt. Saul Goodman, the lawyer, could be either with them or with Gus. Possibly Gus is also turning junkies through those punks who killed one of Jesse's friends in season 2 i think.



Mei Lin said:


> How many time have I heard 'feel free to investigate me tonight.' and they turn out Mafia. Sorry Wez. I am pretty sure Broly is scum aswell,Voted for Marco,Blocking Super Mike (hinting Mafia Roleblocker  ) Right Now I have 2nd majority,That needs to change quickly town. So its up to your Broly or Wez as the 2nd Majority. Blaze must have the biggest.


I don't get it. You're sure Blaze is mafia, and you're sure Wez is with him, even though he's the one who started the Blaze wagon in the first day? If you _know_ something, you should just say it, because you're starting to get suspicious.


----------



## Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

So there's a junkie turning faction and then there's a Los Pollos Hermanos faction.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> How many time have I heard 'feel free to investigate me tonight.' and they turn out Mafia. Sorry Wez. I am pretty sure Broly is scum aswell,Voted for Marco,Blocking Super Mike (hinting Mafia Roleblocker  ) Right Now I have 2nd majority,That needs to change quickly town. So its up to your Broly or Wez as the 2nd Majority. Blaze must have the biggest.


Glad someone has my exact view on the matter 

Pervert, I'm only a townie, no mason or anything. My role isn't that important that's why I have no reluctance to put myself out this much.

I suspect WAD because every single one I suspected as mafia at that time came out defending him. Isn't that interesting.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 12, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*

He's lying to us.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio said:


> I was going by your reluctance to vote Blaze now but considering it was since you were unaware of the past lynch, it can be excused.
> 
> However Mei Lin does say your mafia, so unless she can confirm that she's sure of it, I say we lynch WAD as the second highest in your place.


I don't keep up with vote counts, I just vote for who I think is suspicious and discuss.

I'm in a difficult position due to the nature of my role, but I'll say I don't mind being but second. Being lynched would be better than other options, all I can say.

And I'm not so much _asking_ Rofl to investigate me, I'm _telling_ him to.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 12, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> So there's a junkie turning faction and then there's a Los Pollos Hermanos faction.


That would be my educated guess. (Not hinting a role, by the way. I'm not Walt.)



Mio said:


> Glad someone has my exact view on the matter
> 
> Pervert, I'm only a townie, no mason or anything. My role isn't that important that's why I have no reluctance to put myself out this much.
> 
> I suspect WAD because every single one I suspected as mafia at that time came out defending him. Isn't that interesting.


I see. Why Wez, though?


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> I see. Why Wez, though?



I mentioned here why


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio said:


> I mentioned here why


Oh, right. I'm just a little surprised you first went for Wez as the second lynch instead of WAD.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Blaze]*

If I don't get him in HoU, I will here


----------



## Judecious (Mar 12, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Mio]*

Very suspicious


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, I almost got wagon'ed to death while I was banned. Real classy guys...in two different games even. That's pretty shady considering my role. Definitely a mafia attack.

Oh, and if you don't think there are two mafias or at least a mafia and an independent group, you're insane.

I can tell you it's town (encompasses the D.E.A), Los Pollos Factions surely probably has 7-8. And Walt's Blue Sky faction.

Walt, Jesse, Skinny Pete, Badger, and the fat dude I always forget are probably part of it.

I'm town so I'm aware of our defeating the Los Pollos objective, but there are people passing off as town here who don't think there's a second group whose objective obviously has to do with the junkies mechanics?

Get the fuck out. There's not two factions in this game. Not Amrun's.

I'm going to read back and see if I can determine who is in what in this game. A lot of names have already been called out, but there are a few people I regarded as suspicious.

I'll get back to you. I'm doing shit because it's my birthday. I'll try to sneak in and scumhunt properly soon anyways. It's no wonder one of the mafias tried to lynch me off. If I'm forced to role reveal I'll be agitated.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Wez wasnt confused he was pretending.

Wait, so [/b] Marco and Chiba were _both_ Town? What the hell was going on then? 

It's annoying that we fucked up but it doesn't change my opinion on the people backing Marco up.)

Wez isnt an idiot,He knows Blaze got majority,but Marco was lynched,and yet 
been really aggressive against towards me when I suspect Blaze.He said he call out Blaze out on it last phrase and yet still gunning for Marco.

Ok people vote for Wez after this.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

You were white-knighted to hell during your absence.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Happy Bithday, hope you get laided


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Mio]*
> 
> Very suspicious


You always voted for me this game while all I did was hunting mafia


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

The hilarious part Trish is you're probably town in this game like we are (well...you were) town in Code Geass. Apparently it's impossible for people to believe role hints nowadays and try to actively avoid towning. 

Derp.


----------



## Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

WAD is mad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm agitated that people try to force me out of games because I'm notorious for picking off mafia based on my incredible intuition and instincts. It's like I've achieved Blaze status. Go after the renowned players.

And god knows I can't be mafia in any games anymore unless I'm Godfather with investigation immunity, because all cops do is spam me Night 1.

I can tell you that I'll be surprised if anyone really gets my role given it's random nature. But I am definitely town.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

My role in this game is neither here nor there, Leo. 

I'm going to play like mafia. Because people will expect me to be town when I play like mafia, as it'd be much too obvious to do so successfully. Then again, I could take that into account and purposefully play that way to portray a false image and get away with reverse-reverse psychology.

I love this game.  Needless to say, I can be either, but when push comes to shove, nobody's going to be lynching me. And you'd be a fool to try to kill me as well. And no, I'm not a bomb.

Or am I?


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin, why don't you actually answer the people that are addressing you, such as Closet Pervert.

I'll say again, once votes start piling up against me I'll role reveal. Then I hope people have the brains to lynch you.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Whos addressing me. I'll look back now Close Pervert.
More townies need to be active.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Wez]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok fully catching up. Blaze might be godfather for Los Pollos, but we need to not make a misstep. It's likely that Gus, the godfather, is investigation immune to be fitting in canon. I highly doubt he's bulletproof instead, or in addition. From experience, someone likely would have vigilante'd Blaze by now. I suggest we roleblock him, and if he is the Godfather, then there's a good chance they mind not be able to get a faction kill in.

Hyper_Wolfy
Super Mike
BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
Megalith
Mio

All people who seem to be "in the know". Hyper_Wolfy (aka Mei Lin now I guess), is by far the most suspicious person. Lynching you will provide the most answers from my perspective.

*[Vote Lynch Mei Lin]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Ok fully catching up. Blaze might be godfather for Los Pollos, but we need to not make a misstep. It's likely that Gus, the godfather, is investigation immune to be fitting in canon. I highly doubt he's bulletproof instead, or in addition. From experience, someone likely would have vigilante'd Blaze by now. I suggest we roleblock him, and if he is the Godfather, then there's a good chance they mind not be able to get a faction kill in.
> 
> Hyper_Wolfy
> Super Mike
> ...


I'm not surprised you came to this conclusion, WAD. I think I'm fairly certain you're mafia now.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio white-knights Mei Lin.

What happens next?


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Now everyone will bandwagon her/him.

But when I suggest it


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Wez wasnt confused he was pretending.
> 
> Wait, so [/b] Marco and Chiba were _both_ Town? What the hell was going on then?
> 
> ...


You only now noticed about Marco and Chibason? Haven't payed much attention to our people dying have we?

You used the PM as proof you were townie, yet aren't _at all_ worried that Wez also knew the PM, and didn't even consider you were trying to trap him with a falsified one...? I'm not saying that absolutely proves him as town, but _your_ logic does. So then, why are you so adamant about Wez of all people? And you still haven't answered why you put the guy who started Blaze wagon into the same team with him. If you know something, you'd better just come out and say it. We don't need another Chibason. Didn't you say you were bulletproof anyway?


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mio white-knights Mei Lin.
> 
> What happens next?


I was more referring to everything in general in that post. His vote, Blaze, his suspects. He's scum.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm ready to role reveal Mio. It will completely and utterly compromise the purpose of my role, but I'm ready to state my innocence and I challenge anyone to counter it. Counter-claim me, investigate me, do your worst.

It just seems like you're selectively ignoring logic in favor to keep your teammates alive. I saw you do this in Naruto.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 12, 2011)

Reading thread now will cast a vote then


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

So Mio are you saying you don't think Blaze is Mafia?


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm ready to role reveal Mio. It will completely and utterly compromise the purpose of my role, but I'm ready to state my innocence and I challenge anyone to counter it. Counter-claim me, investigate me, do your worst.
> 
> It just seems like you're selectively ignoring logic in favor to keep your teammates alive. I saw you do this in Naruto.


Like I said I'm town. If they were my teammates I would at least say we're a mason, which I'm not. I was already accused to be in team with Marco, look how that turned out. 

If you want to bring Naruto in this, I barely hunted Mafia at all there. You know me enough to know that I only do this when I'm town.

You can invent any role you want like Blaze, we have no reason to believe you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Kill me please. Town me to hell.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So Mio are you saying you don't think Blaze is Mafia?


Hmm? He obviously is since he was saved from lynch last phase to lynch Marco instead, a townie. I also voted for to get Blaze lynched. I would like it if you joined too!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

> Like I said I'm town. If they were my teammates I would at least say we're a mason, which I'm not. I was already accused to be in team with Marco, look how that turned out.



I didn't accuse you, I was banned. Remember? So don't throw me into the mix.



> If you want to bring Naruto in this, I barely hunted Mafia at all there. You know me enough to know that I only do this when I'm town.



You did until your role fucked you over 




> You can invent any role you want like Blaze, we have no reason to believe you.



It's a role that can be easily tested. What I find suspicious are these people with supposedly strong convictions on me but who aren't voting for me. Do you guys have like a priority list of targets you want to take down first?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

If hes role revealing,Than I am role revealing.
its not fair the fact theres more mafia alive than Townies
and the fact only Mio& Me is helping townies. While they gang up on us.
If I were Mafia I wouldnt bother with this at all  thats Irony.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> If hes role revealing,Than I am role revealing.
> its not fair t*he fact theres more mafia alive than Townies*
> and the fact only Mio& Me is helping townies. While they gang up on us.
> If I were Mafia I wouldnt bother with this at all  thats Irony.



Are you absolutely insane? No chance my vote is being reversed now.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I didn't accuse you, I was banned. Remember? So don't throw me into the mix.


Sure you didn't, but everyone I suspect as mafia sure did. They were also the same people that defended you. Interesting don't you think.



WhatADrag said:


> You did until your role fucked you over


I barely even participated in that game -.-



WhatADrag said:


> It's a role that can be easily tested. What I find suspicious are these people with supposedly strong convictions on me but who aren't voting for me. Do you guys have like a priority list of targets you want to take down first?


Currently we have Blaze, then Wez, then you.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

The Alive part meant,mafia is more active than townies.
I knew you were gunna attack that .

Go keep going. while deflecting attention off Blaze.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio said:


> Hmm? He obviously is since he was saved from lynch last phase to lynch Marco instead, a townie. I also voted for to get Blaze lynched. I would like it if you joined too!



Well, if he accused Blaze of being Mafia why would you have a problem with his analysis? It agrees with your point. Or are you just reacting in response to being voted?

Btw, I did vote Blaze


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei is just spitting shit now. 

*[Vote lynch Mei Lin]*


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuck it I agree with Mio. Lynch Blaze.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

And I've yet to see hard evidence for any of them at any point. Including me. Please make a case that isn't hearsay and I'll be forced to address it.

Where is ROFLcopter? He implied to be a cop, has he been roleblocked since that phase? BROLY is claiming roleblocker...but he says he's roleblocked Super Mike on Night 1 and Night 3. So did he roleblock ROFLCOPTER on Night 2? I don't think so because ROFLcopter said Didi was innocent

Got any results for us tonight, ROFL?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

If I die today,Anybody voting for me is obviously Mafia.
I blame townies for not being active enough.


1. Marco was lynched,but Blaze had Majority
(If Governor saved Blaze,than why was Marco lynched,as far as I know the  votes werent tied,so even if Blazed is saved,Marco shouldnt be lynched)

2.Blaze role claiming hes town doctor.(Amrun did say you don't need much  knowledges for the series in this) he was helping Walts.

3.My Role pretty much says Walts is mafia.I am a threat against them.

4.ETT attacked Blaze,the night before,so he knows Blaze must either  bullet proof or protected.The fact he claimed the role doctor,while  didnt die. He saying town doctor,protected town doctor?  the only  explaination is hes claiming someones in his teams role to make him look  innocent.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> And I've yet to see hard evidence for any of them at any point. Including me. Please make a case that isn't hearsay and I'll be forced to address it.


Blaze being confirmed as mafia will be my evidence.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Hold on, the Governor protected Blaze? 

Where did this happen?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Yet I am scum hunting (which I cba half the time)and still get votes.
Says pretty much.I rather watch Wta now.My girl Anna is playing soon.
Townies you should know who to believe.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

The Governor didnt protect Blaze Cubey.if he did,Marco wouldnt have died.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Hold on I have to reexamine things.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 12, 2011)

* [vote lynch mai Lin] * 

I'm not sure what's true or not maybe cos m drunk


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

> 1. Marco was lynched,but Blaze had Majority
> (If Governor saved Blaze,than why was Marco lynched,as far as I know the votes werent tied,so even if Blazed is saved,Marco shouldnt be lynched)



This is the only point against Blaze. I agree its very suspicious but on its own it doesn't hold much weight.



> 2.Blaze role claiming hes town doctor.(Amrun did say you don't need much knowledges for the series in this) he was helping Walts.



No reason not to believe him. Let's wait for a counter-claim. What are the chances Blaze just randomly made up a role that's canon to the series that AMRUN wouldn't have put in? She's a BB tard like I am. It seems solid.



> 3.My Role pretty much says Walts is mafia.I am a threat against them.



I've already given my indication as to why I believe that doesn't help shit, because Walt's mafia is different from Los Pollos's mafia. I am almost positive of this. For all I know, you're agitated after investigating Blaze, seeing he's the doctor, and that he's protect spamming one of the prime targets from the other mafia so you want him out of the way.



> 4.ETT attacked Blaze,the night before,so he knows Blaze must either bullet proof or protected.The fact he claimed the role doctor,while didnt die. He saying town doctor,protected town doctor?  the only explaination is hes claiming someones in his teams role to make him look innocent.



Wait...what? I must have skipped over this. Did ETT acknowledge that he targeted Blaze with his ability? I don't really see him making any implications he was the day vigilante, I was quite surprised at that result. I for sure though he was mafia. 

Anyways, that's worth looking into, Blaze, is your doctor role bulletproof too? Or maybe two lives?

I truly don't believe Blaze hasn't been both investigated and attacked by now given the heat from the last couple of phases. I doubt his role is bulletproof and investigation immune Godfather.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 12, 2011)

Again:



Blaze said:


> By the way my role is
> 
> *Dr. Victor Bravenec*: _[Doctor] _Dr. Bravenec is a thoracic  surgeon that works with Dr. Delcavoli to treat Walt.  He can protect one  player every other night phase.
> /copy/paste
> ...


Quote or copy paste your role PM in the thread isn't allowed.



			
				OP said:
			
		

> *All forms of role revealing are allowed except posting screen caps of your role PM or copy pasting your role PM in the thread. *There is no guaranteeing that anyone who says he or she is Player X with Role Y is telling the truth about either of these things. I want to implore all players to only role reveal if it is a strategically sound move, though, and not just to do it for lulz or out of laziness. That type of laziness makes the game less fun for everyone else. And here is a fair warning: this game cannot be totally broken even with a mass-claim, and it may not be beneficial to town to do so. Some roles may or may not be invalidated by becoming public. If this is the case, your role PM will indicate that.



Gus was attacked in the day. 

EnterTheTao posts after this:



EnterTheTao said:


> If Marco's assertion is correct, Drag would be mafia. Mike is also probably correct as well about Blaze.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH WhatADrag]*





EnterTheTao said:


> something that feels passed over is the daykill from earlier today.
> 
> I feel like there's a good chance a godfather or another bulletproof was attacked; daykill protections and roleblocks, while existent, are unlikely (especially in a game where every daykill thus far has resulted in a townie death). Any other thoughts?





EnterTheTao said:


> all the other daykills mention a junkyard. This one also mentioned a junkyard, but no one is killed. I have a feeling a vigilante or another daykiller has something to do with that junkyard and tried to attack Gus. Judging by Gus's role in the show, it'd make sense for him to be a faction godfather.
> 
> If he was a godfather, he'd most likely be bulletproof and thus an attack wouldn't work on him. I think someone's attack just failed.
> 
> EDIT: Judging by the title of the first daykill "Good Intentions," I think we're dealing with a townie vigilante.





EnterTheTao said:


> Fair enough. My only worry is Drag will weasel himself out of things if he is mafia. He's good at that.
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Blaze]*



He voted WAD and, later, Blaze.

And the night came:



			
				End of Night 3: Grief-Stricken said:
			
		

> *Gustavo Fring was not a stupid man. He knew that he had nearly been duped.
> 
> 
> His men did some investigation, and it was no large task to find out who owned the junkyard that had almost been his graveyard.*
> ...



Let's lynch Blaze


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I just checked things. Both Blaze and WAD are Mafia; Wez is innocent.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe I am not suited to play mafia games.
I hate reading and typing shit loads of Paragraphs after a while.
People know I am town yet still voting for me.Just like how Marco died.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Marco. What a fool he was.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

At this point whoever isn't lynching Blaze is suspicious


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Majin, wouldn't that implicate ME as mafia more than him? If he goes to vote me immediately after attacking?

He suddenly changed to Blaze because he was likely conned or manipulated by the people that were pushing the Blaze wagon. Hilariously enough, I'm not that unsure that I was his daytime target, which resulted in his vote.

And I know I'm going to catch heat for that comment, so let's see how you guys evaluate it before I'm forced to explain it through your thick skulls.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Wez need to proof hes innocent than.Basically i should been given the role Viglante
sometimes or sooner.instead of wasting time talking with most mafias trying to gang up on me.I'll just kill them one by one.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

WAD we all know your Aizen,your too good a player even having a birthday party.
Your holding a phone and eating cake playing this game 

But town believe what you want,if your getting manipulated that easy.
It shows WAD is just too good in this game.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Explain it then.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

I have no idea on what the fuck is going on.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

We are lynching Blaze and that's all you need to know. Just do it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Blaze is suppose to be lynched.
WAD trying to mind fuck us. while knowing Blaze is mafia and I am townie,gunning for me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Explain it then.



Nope. I'm not giving away my role until some serious accusations are thrown against me instead of "YOU'RE KINDA SUSPECT THUR WHAT A DRAG". I will become completely ineffective once it's public knowledge.

Apparently you can't not have a mob "EVERYONE'S MAFIA" mentality as town, it's impossible to believe there are other innocent players.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Majin, wouldn't that implicate ME as mafia more than him? If he goes to vote me immediately after attacking?*
> 
> He suddenly changed to Blaze because he was likely conned or manipulated by the people that were pushing the Blaze wagon. Hilariously enough, I'm not that unsure that I was his daytime target, which resulted in his vote.
> 
> And I know I'm going to catch heat for that comment, so let's see how you guys evaluate it before I'm forced to explain it through your thick skulls.


This doesn't make you innocent WAD. 

EnterTheTao attacked Gus  

It is you or Blaze. If you are innocent, so...

And for the bolded:



> His men did some investigation, and it was no large task to find out who owned the junkyard that had almost been his graveyard.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

WAD is trying to get Mei Lin with the second majority so the mafia can repeat what they did before with Marco -.-

Don't be stupid town, all vote Blaze.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

I read all that Majin Lu, but all I see is a forced correlation of ETT's votes and his daykill target. I don't have to see why they can't be mutually exclusive.

And if they aren't, again, why aren't people voting for me considering he voted for me immediately after that day action? It seems like mafia scrambling to get Blaze out of the way.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I guess theres no way the townies would work together is there.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Fine, if ETT thought you were guilty then that's good for me

*[CHANGE VOTE WhatADrag]*



WhatADrag said:


> Nope. I'm not giving away my role until some serious accusations are thrown against me instead of "YOU'RE KINDA SUSPECT THUR WHAT A DRAG". I will become completely ineffective once it's public knowledge.
> 
> Apparently you can't not have a mob "EVERYONE'S MAFIA" mentality as town, *it's impossible to believe there are other innocent players.*



Anything less and you're fish food


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh. I can't be convinced of anyone's innocence, but, ah yes, apparently Cubey, Mio, Majin Lu, and Mei Lin are all convinced of each other's innocence, however, they all play coy when you mention the possibility of a second mafia.

Oh, and can you guys try to have more consistency in your argument? You were trying to lynch Blaze last phase even before you had this so-called damning evidence of ETT that actually implicates me more than him. You guys can't even keep your cases straight. If I was on your mafia team, I would groan with how pathetic and fallible your logic is.

And it's pretty obvious there's a second mafia you goons. Look at the kills. I'm going to have to hit the write-up now I guess.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 12, 2011)

^I'm not convinced about anyone's innocence. My only goal is kill Los Pollos Hermanos members. ETT knew who Gus is.



WhatADrag said:


> I read all that Majin Lu, but all I see is a forced correlation of ETT's votes and his daykill target. I don't have to see why they can't be mutually exclusive.
> 
> And if they aren't, again, why aren't people voting for me considering he voted for me immediately after that day action? It seems like mafia scrambling to get Blaze out of the way.


He did know who Gus is. But no way he was going to say:

"LYNCH MEMBER X BECAUSE I KNOW HE IS GUS BECAUSE I'M THE VIGILANTE AND ATTACKED HIM THIS PHASE!!!11111"

and this:



EnterTheTao said:


> Damn.
> 
> Well, guys, I died. All I can ask is that you please not town and understand the information I've given you.
> 
> Please.



It is you or Blaze (or both ). But Blaze give us a false role reveal (I think this because if that was really a copy/past he would be mod killed) and Marco was dead last phase, not Blaze. Strange, ne?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

This whole game is strange. For all we know that was the second mafia's ability that was used to frame him or something. I do think Mio is eerily right about the ability. It lynches the second highest in majority.

But in light of all the other circumstances, like I said, that's not enough. It could easily have been a trap. 

You guys don't seem sold on any of your convictions, we really need ROFLCOPTER or whoever else might be a cop to pull through. Because you guys are seriously going on some weaksauce evidence.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

So your saying I am mafia ?  
people who believe you in Bleach,got the same treatment right.


----------



## Scar (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Blaze]*
Someone do a vote Count
I'm following Tao's words the way I understand them


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 12, 2011)

The Town's goal to win is:


*KILL LOS POLLOS HERMANOS*

*KILL LOS POLLOS HERMANOS*

*KILL LOS POLLOS HERMANOS*

*KILL LOS POLLOS HERMANOS*

*KILL LOS POLLOS HERMANOS*

No way to waste our time with another faction, if there is one. 

Gus needs to die


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> So your saying I am mafia ?
> people who believe you in Bleach,got the same treatment right.



I'm saying the entire game you've proved a presence of being "in the know". Your arguments against your various suspects has fluctuated wildly and isn't consistent.

I've already given my town allies a way to deal with the issue of whether or not Blaze is innocent. Point is, even if he isn't, you're still a candidate for being a part of this second mafia that I'm sure is out there. And you have been the most suspicious by my account.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Marco said:


> Go for whoever you want.
> 
> Let me reiterate.
> 
> ...





SageMaster said:


> Marco, how can we trust you?





EnterTheTao said:


> He's offering himself if he's wrong. *Not much else even a cop could offer* without taking pics of the PM with his role.



This caused WAD to become a suspect and bandwagoned, followed by



Chibason said:


> I wish I didn't have to put myself out there and say this, but WAD is a Townie.
> 
> *I know for a fact.
> 
> ...





Marco said:


> Hey, you guys are switching just because *Chibason said WAD's confirmed townie? Chibason could be WAD's teammate.*
> 
> Lets entertain the thought that I AM mafia for a second. Then WAD will have to be a really important role for me to put myself on the line to kill him and for Chibason to put himself on the line to save him. If this is true, Chibason can you hint his role since you seem to know this? If I'm mafia and I'm putting myself on the line to get him, I'd already know his role so it's no problem.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch change Marco]*
> 
> Townies gonna town. Might as well do it for a reason.





Marco said:


> *I also never pushed to lynch him.* Just said he's mafia and when people asked me why they should trust me, I said they can lynch me if I'm wrong.





Chibason said:


> If I was his teammate in a Mafia I would keep my mouth shut.
> 
> Reading into everything I'm all but certain you are Mafia.
> 
> Others have realized this by now.



This is about when Marco began getting wagoned successfully, without reason, for outing you.



Marco said:


> Also, *notice that no questions being asked* now as opposed to when I called WAD out. Mafia jumping on the wagon.
> 
> I'll just reiterate.
> 1. WAD is anti town.
> 2. You can lynch me if I'm wrong.





Princess Ivy said:


> Actually, Your claim seems to be questionable. There are many people backing you up. Mio and Super Mike seemed to be on your same team.



Quoting ETT now.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 12, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with Wofy's logic as i see no logic...

By the way, had you not revealed the townie PM, against the rules i might add, we could've used it to catch a mafia.



Mei Lin said:


> 2.Blaze role claiming hes town doctor.(Amrun did say you don't need much  knowledges for the series in this) he was helping Walts.


ETT attacked Gus, not Walt. Are you saying Walt, Jesse, Badger, Skinny Pete, Combo, Walt's surgeon, Saul Goodman, Gus, The Cousin, The Other Cousin, Tuco, Tuco's cripple uncle, The Cartel boss, and Mike are all part of the same 14(+?) member mafia?



> 3.My Role pretty much says Walts is mafia.I am a threat against them.


So there are two mafias. I was right, then, Majin.



> 4.ETT attacked Blaze,the night before,so he knows Blaze must either  bullet proof or protected.The fact he claimed the role doctor,while  didnt die. He saying town doctor,protected town doctor?  the only  explaination is hes claiming someones in his teams role to make him look  innocent.


How do you know ETT attacked Blaze?

Again, if Blaze is Gus, then the surgeon guy isn't in the same team with him. ETT attacked Gus, not Walt.



Majin Lu said:


> It is you or Blaze (or both ). But Blaze give us a false role reveal (I think this because if that was really a copy/past he would be mod killed) and Marco was dead last phase, not Blaze. Strange, ne?


I kinda agree. And Wolfy also did that, and got away with it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Then shut the fuck up and wagon me instead of Blaze. You guys are being stupid as hell with your weak ass cases.

Then I can defend myself once enough lemmings have blindly jumped off a cliff and shut down your entire offensive.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Fine, if ETT thought you were guilty then that's good for me
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE WhatADrag]*



Lrn2read ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

ETT saided himself.Before read above.
I don't like posting long paragraphs,my nails gets smudged.Everybody knows that

I would bother with this,I have nothing against Blaze,unless hes Mafia,in this case he is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

One vote is hardly a wagon.

Come at me bro.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Also me, Mei Lin, and Mio are definitely not on the same team. Mei Lin already admitted s/he's on the other Mafia so she's working to eliminate the other Mafia, as is the town.

Btw, Mei Lin you're on my suspect list now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Also me, Mei Lin, and Mio are definitely not on the same team. Mei Lin already admitted s/he's on the other Mafia so she's working to eliminate the other Mafia, as is the town.
> 
> Btw, Mei Lin you're on my suspect list now



...What? If Mei Lin has admitted she's mafia, why aren't we gunning for her as she is CONFIRMED mafia. Regardless of her mafia's objectives?

And if she did in fact admit this (I don't see it), then how is she only on a SUSPECT list with a CONFIRMATION?



You guys seriously can't keep your stories straight.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I dont mind been on suspect list. A game where townies is not active,Mafia deserve to win.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Where the hell Was I am confirmed Mafia .
WAD where do you get that.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

She didn't technically confirm. Hold on, I'll quote the post so you can see for yourself.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I might ask to be Mod Killed.
I am missing too much Wta this week. Indian well and Miami is big events.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Mei Lin said:
> 
> 
> > 3.My Role pretty much says Walts is mafia.I am a threat against them.
> ...



It sounds like her role is one mafia member who's devoted to killing another mafia's member. To me anyways.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think there's a second mafia faction, so I'm confused where this is all coming from... well, from what I see only those suspected as mafia are using that excuse to get the accusers lynched.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

So again, by that hint, which is by far our biggest substantial lead to getting mafia, why aren't people lynching her?


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Because both Chibason and ETT gave us a fucking reason to lynch you 

As opposed to those two posts that are merely MY interpretation of the statement.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 12, 2011)

Can someone give me the lowdown please?

Too many pages to read and im drunk


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Can someone give me the lowdown please?
> 
> Too many pages to read and im drunk


Blaze is getting lynched, his mafia teammates defend him and try to get Mei Lin lynched instead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Because both Chibason and ETT gave us a fucking reason to lynch you
> 
> As opposed to those two posts that are merely MY interpretation of the statement.



I don't think ANYONE has any idea wtf Chibason was doing given the nature of his role.

ETT on the other hand, if he attacked me, I'm sure he has reason, I'd be willing to explain the hilarious circumstances behind what likely happened if I'm forced to defend my innocence but so far only you narrowing your eyes at me Cubey isn't going to make me compromise my effectiveness with my role.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

than think,if somebody made up theres 2 factions.you walk right into it.
Towns only goal is to defeat one faction. it didnt say in Pm we defeat all mafia members.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

What's going on? Summary?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm so confused. I can't bear reading anymore.
I thought WAD and Chibason were on the same side but Chibason appeared to be innocent yet he's role doesn't seemed to have something that will know other people's role.

I have more suspicious on Blaze's survival. Marco appearing a town makes sense but he also said he wasn't sure about WAD before getting lynched.

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

All I know from ym PM is there is a mafia called LOS POLLOS HERMANOS (which is kinda shitty spanish btw)

I think there must be another mafia considering the main character is a drug dealer.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Like I said, it could be an independent mafia that is not part of town's objectives. 

It makes sense given the nature of the show. Walt living in the gray area.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Everyone knows If I am mafia,I wouldnt draw attention to myself like this.
We all know WAD is sneaky,and mind fuck you nto doing anything.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't see why we should bother with them if they even exist in first place, we only have to defeat Los Polos or the fuck they're called and we win.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Amrun said ' you don't need show knowledges for this game' WAD


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't think ANYONE has any idea wtf Chibason was doing given the nature of his role.



Why in the world would he come out of nowhere to accuse you then?  And then ETT points the finger at you as well. Both you and Blaze are driving my scumdar (had to steal that) haywire.



> ETT on the other hand, if he attacked me, I'm sure he has reason, I'd be willing to explain the hilarious circumstances behind what likely happened if I'm forced to defend my innocence but so far *only you narrowing your eyes at me Cubey isn't going to make me compromise my effectiveness with my role.*



If no one else is bothering to wagon you, I'm going back to Blaze. Don't ask me to lynch you again.

*[CHANGE VOTE Blaze]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

> I don't see why we should bother with them if they even exist in first place, we only have to defeat Los Polos or the fuck they're called and we win.



Uh, because they can still win on their own objectives I'm sure? Something to do with the junkies, obviously. It's better for going for a confirmed member of them than an unsubstantiated case on Blaze.



> Amrun said ' you don't need show knowledges for this game' WAD



There's a difference between not needing knowledge to play and having the edge of understanding the characters and the storyline (as with all themes of all mafia games) in order to better grasp what's going on.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Your using the knowledge too much trying to mind fuck everybody.saying theres 2 faction.when the towns goal is to defeat one.You said yourself before Amrun wont bother making to factions.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Uh, because they can still win on their own objectives I'm sure? Something to do with the junkies, obviously. It's better for going for a confirmed member of them than an unsubstantiated case on Blaze.
> 
> There's a difference between not needing knowledge to play and having the edge of understanding the characters and the storyline (as with all themes of all mafia games) in order to better grasp what's going on.


I don't trust you.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuck this everyone lynch Blaze, end of. Anyone else getting bandwagoned should be saved by Gov.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Amrun said before,he made characters abit different to the show.So your informations bases ons something you don't know,that has been change.Most of us dont watch the show,you can make up whatever you want right? It doesnt mean the game is the same as the show.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

> Your using the knowledge too much trying to mind fuck everybody.saying theres 2 faction.when the towns goal is to defeat one. *You said yourself before Amrun wont bother making to factions.*



So? I can list you so many other examples of why that doesn't mean you shouldn't consider a second mafia or independent group as an enemy. For example, Resident Evil - Town's purpose was to vanquish Umbrella, not the zombies (as if they could anyways).

And you misinterpret me on the bold - I said there's no chance in hell Amrun would make a two faction town+mafia game.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Fuck this everyone lynch Blaze, end of. Anyone else getting bandwagoned should be saved by Gov.


I concur.

Inb4 the mafia says we're both in the same team.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

You're both on the same team.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

[/b][Lynch Blaze][/b]

If I die as second majority. than So be it. Townies can blame townies for not being active enough wheres theres should be around 20 plus.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio said:


> Blaze is getting lynched, his mafia teammates defend him and try to get Mei Lin lynched instead.



Is Blaze confirmed mafia?


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 12, 2011)

Walt's case is "strange"  

read:



Amrun said:


> *VastoLorDae* - *Walter White, Jr.* was *shot*.
> 
> ​
> *Walter White, Jr.:* _[Guard ; Motivator]_ Walt Jr., Walt and Skyler?s son, knows his sister Holly?s identity but cannot reveal it; his goal is to work towards the prevention of her lynching. If Holly is targeted at night, Walt will die instead. *Walt Jr. is a trigger for Walt upon death.*​



This was called "End of Night Phase 2: The Calm Before the Storm"




Amrun said:


> [FONT=&quot]*Walt was out of his mind with grief.  His son ? his only son ? had been murdered.*  The cops tried to suggest he had been trying to buy drugs, suggested an autopsy for traces, but Walt refused.  His son would never have been so stupid.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]The guilt was weighing him down, making it harder to breathe than when cancer riddled his lungs.[/FONT]
> ...



Something changed because his son death. Maybe he turned an avenger (SK?).


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone who votes for you Mei Lin is obviously mafia or LB.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Is Blaze confirmed mafia?


He was getting lynched last phase, but someone saved him (A mafia in his team obviously) and had Marco lynched instead, a townie.

He fake role reveals this phase. Mei Lin calls him out as mafia. He starts getting lynched and some suspected mafia, like WAD, come defending him.

I say I'm fairly certain he is.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I am not scared of Walt.That's why I am running my mouth and trying to help towns.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

I think WAD was converted into a junkie in this game and Chibason saved him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm mafia to you Mio, you're mafia to me.

Only one of us is right.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Or maybe you're both wrong. Why must it absolutely come down to one of you two? Take a look at Chibason and Marco.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

The way she has allied herself with those group of people makes me certain she is mafia, unless she role reveals as a mason.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm mafia to you Mio, you're mafia to me.
> 
> Only one of us is right.


I'm certain you're wrong. The "only one of us is right" is a fallacy, mafioso.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> The way she has allied herself with those group of people makes me certain she is mafia, unless she role reveals as a mason.


I "allied" with Marco too and turned out as town.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio said:


> He was getting lynched last phase, but someone saved him (A mafia in his team obviously) and had Marco lynched instead, a townie.
> 
> He fake role reveals this phase. Mei Lin calls him out as mafia. He starts getting lynched and some suspected mafia, like WAD, come defending him.
> 
> I say I'm fairly certain he is.



Ok, that sounds like good enough evidence to me.
*
[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm certain you're wrong. The "only one of us is right" is a fallacy, mafioso.



Not when someone has information.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Chibason wasn't a Mafia 

That should clear WAD.. I'm gonna read some more write-ups, especially ones with junkies.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

If your using show chacteristics,than my characters is kind,he reason with people.He helps people when they are in trouble.,Townies if your ever think your in danger.
than ask me for help.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> If your using show chacteristics,than my characters is kind,he reason with people.He helps people when they are in trouble.,Townies if your ever think your in danger.
> than ask me for help.



...if you're going to softhint at an obvious doctor claim, might as well attach your name to the role since it's allowed in this game and see if anyone can counterclaim it.

I'm suspicious since Blaze has claimed as a doctor, and his role looked legit before he edited it out since he broke the rules by taking it from the PM. I'm not too keen on the idea of Amrun giving town two doctors, maybe a nurse, but not two doctors.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know exactly what's going on, but if you aren't voting for Blaze you're putting a big ass target on your back. He is mafia. 100% scum.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm calling bullshit on that role. I was going to keep quiet until someone mentioned it, but I want to see you squirm now that your argument's just entered the gutter.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Funny how WAD keeps defending Blaze to the core. Guess we will know who to go after once Blaze flips Mafia.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

lynch blaze im out


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

WAD,when did I say I wa a doctor,it just shows your were trying to use informations you werent even sure about to try to make me look guilty.

I have a ability that Amrun made,that's quite useful.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I can even exaggerate to the point,I can protect all townies 
dont believe me mafias. I am only helping townies.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm defending stupid lynches based on nothing to the core. Not Blaze. All I've seen is an argument that's consistently changed, and Blaze not acting at all like he does as he's mafia, providing a role reveal, and you still want to gun him. I wonder what will happen if he actually does the role he claims? What will be the excuse?

Like I'll reiterate, a group of you have been working in tandem since Phase 2. Interesting Night 1 results must of been interesting.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> If your using show chacteristics,than my characters is kind,he reason with people.He helps people when they are in trouble.,Townies if your ever think your in danger.
> than ask me for help.



Mei Lin, this screams doctor. Which is a bullshit claim.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> WAD,when did I say I wa a doctor,it just shows your were trying to use informations you werent even sure about to try to make me look guilty.
> 
> I have a ability that Amrun made,that's quite useful.






> If your using show chacteristics,than my characters is kind,he reason with people.He helps people when they are in trouble.,Townies if your ever think your in danger.
> than ask me for help.



This is why I thought you were implying you were a doctor. It's pretty clear cut.

If your role is more complex, why don't you explain it?


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm defending stupid lynches based on nothing to the core. Not Blaze. All I've seen is an argument that's consistently changed, and Blaze not acting at all like he does as he's mafia, providing a role reveal, and you still want to gun him. I wonder what will happen if he actually does the role he claims? What will be the excuse?
> 
> Like I'll reiterate, a group of you have been working in tandem since Phase 2. Interesting Night 1 results must of been interesting.


It's simple really.

If he flips town, you got a bunch of people to choose from. Like me, Mei, Mike etc

But, if he flips mafia, you know who we will go after.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm defending stupid lynches based on nothing to the core. Not Blaze. All I've seen is an argument that's consistently changed, and Blaze not acting at all like he does as he's mafia, providing a role reveal, and you still want to gun him. I wonder what will happen if he actually does the role he claims? What will be the excuse?
> 
> Like I'll reiterate, a group of you have been working in tandem since Phase 2. Interesting Night 1 results must of been interesting.



Blaze is mafia. Blaze is mafia.

One more time.

BLAZE IS MAFIA. He's telling a lie. And you're just setting yourself up for next phase because when he's dead and it is finally revealed you're gonna be in a real bad spot.

And Mei don't explain your role. Because if all is going like I think it is he's trying to either plan to kill you tonight, or nullify your role via you revealing or hinting too hard.

There's nothing left to discuss.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

We have two people confirming he's mafia WAD


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

My Role has a side affect which  can also Helps Mafia aswell.
In the world and in this game,not only doctor can do this things.
WAD should know that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Like I said. Come at me bro. Why wait til next phase? If anyone has any day abilities, juice em on me. Cops come at me. Roleblockers come at me. 

All I see is evidence based on a bunch of people who have denied being cops but are still insisting that someone is 100% mafia, while I see a different group of people working together who are likely a part of a third faction who are abusing the closed-setup to lend credence to the idea they're mafia.

I didn't want to say this, but Amrun showed me the role list, being a dear friend of mine, months ago while it was in the making. I can tell alone by my role that she's modified it, but there was definitely three factions.

Keep denying that like it isn't blatant that Walt has his own Blue Sky faction 

Show me some roleclaims or you're full of shit. Because as far as I can tell, the only way you can tell if a bulletproof character is mafia is if you're a cop or if you're someone who tried to attack him.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey bro, guess what?

Blaze is mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Mike for Mafia. I'm not joking.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Make it more obvious that you're both in the same faction, WAD.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 12, 2011)

WAD, Cubey and LB are certainly defending Blaze heavily


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 12, 2011)

LB is a townie. She's trollin though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Hey bro, guess what?
> 
> Blaze is mafia.



You've been saying that since Phase 2 but you also fervently denied being the cop.

What's your deal? Because check it out:

Super Mike is mafia.

Makes it true? Drat. You know, you'll probably get away with it, but Blaze won't - since he's Blaze.

I just empathize with Blaze because people pick on him due to his fame in these games. So I'm simply considering the possibility that he's not mafia based on the case presented and based on what I've seen I find Mei Lin to be highly more likely to be a mafia member.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I post once or twice, maximum three times against Mei Lin mostly, and I'm pushing for Blaze to be saved.

Alrighty then.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> LB is a townie. She's trollin though.


Exactly


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I like how you made up Blue sky, a chemical as another faction


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

The only way you two could be certain I'm a townie is if you two were part of a mafia team I was not a member of. I'm not going to buy cop claims from either of you.

Exposed? I think so.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The only way you two could be certain I'm a townie is if you two were part of a mafia team I was not a member of. I'm not going to buy cop claims from either of you.
> 
> Exposed? I think so.


I know you're not mafia because I know you


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Like I said. Come at me bro. Why wait til next phase? If anyone has any day abilities, juice em on me. Cops come at me. Roleblockers come at me.
> 
> All I see is evidence based on a bunch of people who have denied being cops but are still insisting that someone is 100% mafia, while I see a different group of people working together who are likely a part of a third faction who are abusing the closed-setup to lend credence to the idea they're mafia.
> 
> ...


First bolded part:

This game can have 3 factions, but just one is mafia. Los Pollos Hermanos.

Second boled part:

Like EnterTheTao attacking Gus?  a member of the Los Pollos Hermanos faction.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I like how you made up Blue sky, a chemical as another faction





> "Blue Sky" (also known as Big Blue or Blue Magic) is the street name which has been coined for the notoriously potent and 100% chemically pure crystal methamphetamine that Walter White and Jesse Pinkman manufacture. The name comes from the distinctive light blue coloration of the meth crystals, a result of the chemical formula Walt devised that replaces pseudophedrine with methylamine. Amongst the steps, the process creates phenylacetone (from phenylacetic acid) in a tube furnace charged with a thorium oxide catalyst, followed with reductive amination (methylamine and aluminum amalgam) to yield methamphetamine.



Yes, considering that Walt had his own group (*gasp, another mafia?*) separate from his duties as a family man and contrac with Los Pollos in canon, I think it's entirely likely that there is a "Blue Sky" independent group at the very least, if not an entire separate mafia.

Sup with knowledge.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Mio said:


> I know you're not mafia because I know you



No. You know your mafia teammates.

*[Vote lynch Mio]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The only way you two could be certain I'm a townie is if you two were part of a mafia team I was not a member of. I'm not going to buy cop claims from either of you.
> 
> Exposed? I think so.



In all honesty, I could reveal myself now, but I can be a lot more help if I don't, so I won't.

I'm not a cop though.

You are pretty disposable though. Your scumdar is never accurate and you generally aren't very helpful either.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No. You know your mafia teammates.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Mio]*


Do as you please


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> In all honesty, I could reveal myself now, but I can be a lot more help if I don't, so I won't.
> 
> I'm not a cop though.



Easy enough for anyone to say. I can say the same, actually. Doesn't mean that people will believe me, even if it's actually legitimate.

You also don't mention which faction you'd be a lot of help for, so excuse me  if I assume that it could be either.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Easy enough for anyone to say. I can say the same, actually. Doesn't mean that people will believe me, even if it's actually legitimate.
> 
> You also don't mention which faction you'd be a lot of help for, so excuse me  if I assume that it could be either.



I shouldn't have to say I'm a townie to be a townie. But like I said, you have no scumdar. I don't expect you to believe me. You're generally not very reliable when suspecting mafia ever. 

tl;dr lol coming from a terrible player.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I shouldn't have to say I'm a townie to be a townie. But like I said, you have no scumdar. I don't expect you to believe me. You're generally not very reliable when suspecting mafia ever.
> 
> tl;dr lol coming from a terrible player.



Bath House mafia game.

Three mafia back to back, killed one townie, and then killed the godfather same phase I died.

You were saying?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

LB is jealous someone beauty is out shining her


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 12, 2011)

One out of how many you've played? Exactly. It's not necessarily a bad thing that you're a bad player, but leading the town in the wrong direction because you can't read scumdar is.

Anyway, I don't need to continue this. LB is terrible. Lynch Blaze, blah blah blah.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm a bad player? Coming from someone who contradicts themselves fabulously, as I evidenced you in that rep. I generally play for trolling. Doesn't mean I rape some serious mafia ass when I'm serious.

You said that you never pushed for anyone but Blaze last phase. Yet you made a very blatant comment saying that WAD should be killed, regardless of getting banned, and that was that. If you're going to go gung-ho over a mafia game, I'm going to lol and troll you to hell.

I wouldn't take your word seriously, though. I'm betting you're still mad you got day one'd in the TTGL game. Not your fault for making anti-town comments, even if you were town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2011)

You guys do what you want. I'm going out tonight. It's my birthday.

I personally believe that Mei Lin is a much more suspicious character than Blaze, but hey, let the rest of the town decide.

Have fun ladies.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

Than Go,I hope you get caught for possesion of meth,Have fun.
I am really pissed off you made me missed Anna's match.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Have fun, WAD.

And by the way, I have no real suspicions now. Just gauging reactions, but I've seen some nice contradictions and back tracking.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 12, 2011)

WAD should be killed. That is even more obvious this phase. Look back to see who my vote was for. Blaze. I don't get mad over mafia games, but it's obvious you probably are. So come at me bro, if you can. Or continue being terrible. Either way you're going to end up looking retarded.

I'm out too. I think my brain may be atrophying.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

The irony.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 12, 2011)

Happy birthday WAD.

*[VOTE LYNCH WhatADrag]*





Mei Lin said:


> Your using the knowledge too much trying to mind fuck everybody.saying theres 2 faction.when the towns goal is to defeat one.You said yourself before Amrun wont bother making to factions.


You're really starting to piss me off. have you not read a single one of my posts? You yourself said Walt is mafia. Yet you say there's just one mafia. So basically, you're saying Walt is in it with his son's murderers, he got a killing ability by murdering his own son, the lone mafia faction is about 14 members strong, they have two kills now, plus can make junkies. Wake the fuck up, or if you're one of them, stop being so insultingly obvious.



Mei Lin said:


> I like how you made up Blue sky, a chemical as another faction


I really hope you're scum, that way you could at least be useful to us...


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 12, 2011)

I told you I cba with long paragraphs.if that piss you off than fine.
wake the fuck up yourself,I lay it out there, kill me at night or shoot me. whatever.
if you dont believe like I care,Thats how I am when I am town. 

I hate your attitude aswell.If anything is obvious,everyone can judge.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*
It's hard to follow this game without canon knowledge. I suppose that issue where the lynch was dodged is a valid clue, though that could just be the junkie effect...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have canon logic either. Made the Dexter game a bitch to play too.


----------



## Didi (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*

Could someone give a summary of the last hmmm, 30 pages?

I read the write-ups and some of the posts (including the one where Rofl confirmed me as innocent, fuck yeah ), but I didn't become much wiser because of it.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 12, 2011)

For fuck sake so many pages no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

@Didi: If I am not mistaken Blaze is the town doctor.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 12, 2011)

also as stated be me multiple times there is most defiantly multiple mafias. who makes one mafia anymore anyway. could be 3+ or could be 2. sure is not 1. watch maybe 3 epsiodes and you'd know that. watch 3 seasons 

sorry for lack of usual vote counts have company over for weekend.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

if blaze is the doctor, why are we lynching him


----------



## Platinum (Mar 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 12, 2011)

Blaze said:


> By the way my role is
> 
> *Dr. Victor Bravenec*: _[Doctor] _Dr. Bravenec is a thoracic  surgeon that works with Dr. Delcavoli to treat Walt.  He can protect one  player every other night phase.
> /copy/paste
> ...




Wait what did I miss? is this wrong? why are we lynchig the doctor?


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch platinum]*


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Like I said. Come at me bro. Why wait til next phase? If anyone has any day abilities, juice em on me. Cops come at me. Roleblockers come at me.
> 
> All I see is evidence based on a bunch of people who have denied being cops but are still insisting that someone is 100% mafia, while I see a different group of people working together who are likely a part of a third faction who are abusing the closed-setup to lend credence to the idea they're mafia.
> 
> ...





> *Amrun showed me the role list*





> *Amrun showed me the role list*





> *Amrun showed me the role list*





> *Amrun showed me the role list*




What. The. Fuck. 



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> WAD, Cubey and LB are certainly defending Blaze heavily



How am I defending Blaze?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 12, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> *[vote lynch platinum]*



Why sage... why ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

They don't believe he's the doctor.


----------



## Scar (Mar 12, 2011)

Blaze role-claimed doctor but anyone can claim any role.
Other evidence reveals Blaze as mafia thats why we're lynching him


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 12, 2011)

Can someone post that evidence? (please 15 pages is too much to read  )


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

And who says town even has a doctor to counterclaim?


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And who says town even has a doctor to counterclaim?




...do u really think town wouldn't have a doctor ???!!!


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 12, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Can someone post that evidence? (please 15 pages is too much to read  )





> Dr. Victor Bravenec: [Doctor] Dr. Bravenec is a thoracic surgeon that works with Dr. Delcavoli to treat Walt. He can protect one player every other night phase.
> /copy/paste


Quote/copy/paste your role PM isn't allowed. Read the OP. If that is really his role reveal, he would be mod killed, right?

He wasn't mod killed


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 12, 2011)

shit there is probably 4 doctors in the game. doctor's will win this game.

writing the role is allowed mei lin just not showing the whole pm in a screen-shot to try to prove it was from amrun.

this ain't copyright laws.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

> *All forms of role revealing are allowed except posting screen caps of your role PM or copy pasting your role PM in the thread.* There is no guaranteeing that anyone who says he or she is Player X with Role Y is telling the truth about either of these things. I want to implore all players to only role reveal if it is a strategically sound move, though, and not just to do it for lulz or out of laziness. That type of laziness makes the game less fun for everyone else. And here is a fair warning: this game cannot be totally broken even with a mass-claim, and it may not be beneficial to town to do so. Some roles may or may not be invalidated by becoming public. If this is the case, your role PM will indicate that.



luibrkg.hrldkgu,


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 12, 2011)

the whole pm. pieces ie ;the roll is allowed wad being using loop-wholes.

or fake-claiming but his act wasn't illegal in both cases. just don't include the bits of amrun talking.

also junkies are really gonna start messing up this game should become interesting because of that.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

never said it had to be the whole thing

theres a reason he deleted it


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2011)

Beat to death with a chair huh.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Blaze is not the doctor


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Why sage... why ?







LegendaryBeauty said:


> They don't believe he's the doctor.



Where did he get that role description then?

Btw, he should be modkilled so we should be lynching someone else.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

saving/repping holy shit I came


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 12, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Quote/copy/paste your role PM isn't allowed. Read the OP. If that is really his role reveal, he would be mod killed, right?
> 
> He wasn't mod killed





*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 12, 2011)

Has Amrun seen his post?


----------



## Juri (Mar 12, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling that the junkie makers and the mafia have taken over the thread? 

I'll wait till Amrun show up a clears the partial paste issue. I think it should be allowed though since a loop hole would be to type the whole thing up.



St. Lucifer said:


> Has Amrun seen his post?



Doubt it and if she has, she hasn't responded cuz there have been no posts by her since the day phase began.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

This again.

All right here's the score I did PM Amrun and she said that she will let that slide and also since you only copy/paste only your active ability. Although she won't state anything here  since it will pretty much confirm my role. 

My other role is I'm passive bulletproof. 

I can't belive they are saying that there are no faction...I mean facepalm.jpg. They claim to know a lot out of a first phase.

I'm going to be trolled just like was done by Didi. It feels like shit. 

I done everything I could but there is nothing I can do against a couple members joining togater.

After you guys get trolled go for Mio, Wolfy/lin and Wez as well. I have a feeling he put them through this. They most likely are some faction that are not mafia or townies. Either that or some of them are generic idiots.

Being lynched when I role revealed is a joke...and if I was generic I might have let that slide a little but this is just the worst.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Once you flip mafia and me as town, we will see whose the idiot.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh yea I loled at the weak excuse given that it will help mafia know there role if they explain it...like mafia would care. If you lynch a mafia they would attack you...no matter the role.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Um Mio how are you sure Blaze is Mafia 

I'm kind of about to change votes now that Blaze has finally started defending himself.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Come at me mafia, I accept your threats.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Um Mio how are you sure Blaze is Mafia
> 
> I'm kind of about to change votes now that Blaze has finally started defending himself.


The fact they saved him last phase to lynch Marco?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

Hahaha, that is your exucse.



Oh god we're being trolled.



You think we're all idiots or something.


If you gone a make up something at least use some sense.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

They saved WAD from getting lynched actually. He was the one Marco accused, and who Chibason flipped the wagon on.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Hahaha, that is your exucse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once this all ends I will  everytime I see you, Sasuke or not.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh shit. She brought Sasuke into this.

Blaze's response?


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn this is confusing. The two people most suspected of being Mafia are both Uchihafags. Lynch em. LYNCH EM ALL


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

I really hope your not generic, Mio.



What a way  to ruin the game.



Fangirl or not.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

And the mud has been thrown.


----------



## Juri (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Oh shit. She brought Sasuke into this.
> 
> Blaze's response?



lol this should be fun


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Can I start my 3rd person monologue then?


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I really hope your not generic, Mio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hurt my feelings


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

A man's cruel words.

A woman's silent tears.

A fandom divided.

_Sasuke: Bringer of Darkness._ In Theatres March 2011.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

lol LB.


...


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Well that was disappointing 

Amaterasu that bitch.

No offense, Mio


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope some people change there votes and see the light.


At least I can praise them later of being good players.


I'm going to go start watching WWE and eat since I heard The Rock is coming back after Wrestlemania is over. For anyone else intrested download/watch the 14 feb WWE Raw...Rock is in there.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

I heard Stone Cold was supposed to be coming back to


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I love the Stone Cold Stunner. Best move, imo.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 12, 2011)

I fucking loved how he spilled beer all over Michael Cole.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 12, 2011)

Vote count incoming. 

Seeking replacement for Mei Lin, who had to drop out due to family issues. 


All posts in this entire game have been read by me.   Just to confirm that.


----------



## Marco (Mar 12, 2011)

Can I replace Mei Lin?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I love the Stone Cold Stunner. Best move, imo.


Rock is my fav but the best finisher is stunner. Agreed.



@Cubey-Stone cold was back some time ago, right? Have not seen WWE for a long time.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1svHefOjaQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I stopped watching WWE long ago too, since it became a soap opera. But I love Stone Cold and Hitman.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

I haven't watched it in since Wrestlemania 22, IIRC. 

/Spam


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Q5uoUhGDroo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

That is cringe worthy and funny at the same time.


Also another great finisher is Goldberg's Spear.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

No tombstone? :33


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 12, 2011)

THIS THREAD IS NOW A WRESTLING DISCUSSION THREAD.



Amrun is gonna love this.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

That is good along with rock bottom but I just love spear and stunner.


I remember spending so much time making my game character and trying to decide 2 of the best finsihing moves.


One had to be on the floor and the other standing up. Goldber's spear you can do with the guy on the floor so it was perfect.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh yeah I love spear too, and well as the pedigree that one is so boss


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Goldberg's spear.  Nice.

My personal favourite, out of the Diva's, is perhaps Chick Kick or Stratusfaction.

 Trish Stratus. Her rivalry with Lita was the best.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

I miss the old WWE/WWF when it was called. So many great stars and when Kane actually was still wearing a mask.

It feels so different now that i watch it.



I like Lita the most but Trish was hot. Those 2 were the best females but don't forget chyna. She would beat them both.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2011)

Kane and the Undertaker's inferno match was like


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 12, 2011)

Goldberg's spear man that was just epic 

Edge is a disgrace using the "spear"


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Amrun's rage is going to be delicious.

MOAR WRASTLIN' TAWK.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 12, 2011)

Wtf am I reading? 

Anyway, a really short vote because of the Internet constraints - I doubt Blaze is town based on his roleclaim, we already had a miller bulletproof so I really, really doubt Amrun would combine it with a doctor especially since Blaze omitted the bulletproof part when role claiming.

Lynching WAD would be fine too though (he was the one who Marco claimed guilty on IIRC).

*[Vote lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 13, 2011)

So my browser crashed in the middle of the vote count and now hates me.

I have to restart but it might just be like FUCK YOU AMRUN NO VOTE COUNT

Also, cool it with the spam.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't do a votecount from my phone...

Sorry guys. I tried.

Anyone who steps up and does one will be repped.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2011)

What if we don't do it? Will you rep me anyways?


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Did the vote count and it appears Blaze will be lynched.


----------



## Marco (Mar 13, 2011)

Amrun, can I replace Mei?


----------



## Scar (Mar 13, 2011)

I know this discussion is already over but Heart Break Kids "Sweet Chin Music" has tp be mentioned.
sorry Amrun


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 13, 2011)

Amrun told me via PM I can be her new co-mod. As a result, working on vote count now.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 13, 2011)

*[VOTE COUNT]*

1. Antlion6 
2. Banhammer 
3. Bioness > Mio
4. blacklusterseph004 > Blaze
5. Blaze > Mei Lin
6. Bolivian Alpaca
7. BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > LegendaryBeauty > Mei Lin
8. Closet Pervert > What A Drag
9. CloudKicker > Blaze
10. Cubey > Blaze > WhatADrag > Blaze
11. Cycloid
12. Didi > Blaze
13. Fear
14. Grαhf > Blaze
15. gumby2ms
16. Hidden Nin
17. Judecious > Mio
18. Jαmes
19. lambda
20. LegendaryBeauty > no lynch > Mei Lin
21. LifeMaker > Mei Lin
22. Majin Lu > Blaze
23. Mangekyou SharingAL > Blaze
24. Megalith
25. Mei Lin > Wez > Blaze
26. Mio > Blaze > WhatADrag > Blaze
27. Platinum > Blaze
28. Princess Ivy > Blaze
29. R o f l c o p t e r
30. SageMaster > Platinum
31. Sajin > Blaze
32. Sphyer > Wez
33. St. Lucifer > Blaze
34. Super Mike > Blaze
35. The Gr8 Destroyer
36. Wez > Mei Lin > Blaze
37. WhatADrag > Mei Lin
38. Zabuza

*CURRENT BANDWAGONS* 

*Blaze -- 14 votes
Mei Lin -- 5 votes
Mio -- 2
WhatADrag -- 1
Platinum
*

I did not count self-votes/troll votes. 

If I messed up, let me know. I know I almost missed Princess Ivy's vote. 

19 is majority.


----------



## Scar (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice Co-Mod action Tao


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Fucking hell that was a lot to read. 



BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> by the way guys I roleblocked super mike again but looks like kills happened
> 
> unless he is like a mafia cop or something


 

I tried investigating someone, but it failed.
I'm thinking that, perhaps, your roleblock got redirected to me somehow.



Wez ★ said:


> Rofl, feel free to investigate me tonight.


 
I'd give it a shot, but I'll probably get RB'd again. 



WhatADrag said:


> Where is ROFLcopter? He implied to be a cop, has he been roleblocked since that phase? BROLY is claiming roleblocker...but he says he's roleblocked Super Mike on Night 1 and Night 3. So did he roleblock ROFLCOPTER on Night 2? I don't think so because ROFLcopter said Didi was innocent
> 
> Got any results for us tonight, ROFL?


 
I succesfully investigated the 1st night and the 2nd night, but last night it failed.

Roleblock got redirected is my best guess as to why.



WhatADrag said:


> I didn't want to say this, but Amrun showed me the role list, being a dear friend of mine, months ago while it was in the making. I can tell alone by my role that she's modified it, but there was definitely three factions.


 
I can confirm this, actually.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 13, 2011)

actually Blaze kinda screwed me over in the Death Note game soo . .. 
*
[change vote lynch Blaze]*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 13, 2011)

I think Blaze and Sagemaster are on the same mafia. 

I have less suspicious on WAD to be honest. I'm still thinking about Chibason's statement on WAD. How did he confirmed it?
Also, Marco said he wasn't sure about WAD being a mafia when the wagon started on him.


----------



## lambda (Mar 13, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Wtf am I reading?
> 
> Anyway, a really short vote because of the Internet constraints - I doubt Blaze is town based on his roleclaim, we already had a miller bulletproof so I really, really doubt Amrun would combine it with a doctor especially since Blaze omitted the bulletproof part when role claiming.


Actually he said he had a second ability but didn't want to say it just yet.
*
[vote lynch Mio]
*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 13, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I think Blaze and Sagemaster are on the same mafia.
> 
> I have less suspicious on WAD to be honest. I'm still thinking about Chibason's statement on WAD. How did he confirmed it?
> Also, Marco said he wasn't sure about WAD being a mafia when the wagon started on him.



I role revealed ages ago that I'm some dude called detective getz who barely appears in the breaking bad wikia


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 13, 2011)

lol everybody's fodder. company's outta my place so now I'll help with vote counts again as well. 

look's like blaze had finally went down and mei lin/hyper wolfie is out of all mafia family shit just came up so that vote is well, like removing WAD last day just not very polite to whoever is coming in to take their place.

lamb why the mio vote?


----------



## lambda (Mar 13, 2011)

Because it looks like a good idea.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 13, 2011)

cool I guess. sm i doubt your getz but not sure what you are so won't speak till I at least have a specific role or faction in mind for you. your definitely not insignificant.


----------



## Didi (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll believe Blaze for now.

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

Bioness chose a pretty stupid reason to bandwagon, probably mafia if Blaze is innocent.


----------



## lambda (Mar 13, 2011)

Lynch redirection is an absurdly powerful ability though.

I guess you'd only give this to mafia as a one shot. 

And for them to use it on Blaze...

Of course that's assuming a mafia did it.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

lambda said:


> Lynch redirection is an absurdly powerful ability though.
> 
> I guess you'd only give this to mafia as a one shot.
> 
> ...


 
What happened with Blaze wasn't neccesarily mafia's doing.
Could just as easily be a town role that has some level of control over the lynch.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 13, 2011)

Are there really existing roles that can control the lynch?
Or could it also be on the game set up?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Are there really existing roles that can control the lynch?
> Or could it also be on the game set up?


 
Roles that can control the lynch aren't that uncommon.
Hell... I got lynched once while having 0 votes, because of a role like that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2011)

You know what, fuck it.

*[Change Vote Lynch Mio]*

She's way too fucking sneaky. Personally I might believe she's town from past play, but she could have adapted her playstyle. Plus no one can argue that she seems way too confident in being "in the know".

Although I'm actually starting to suspect Blaze more and more...a bulletproof doctor? 

If we have a night vigilante, even if I'm wrong about the multiple faction thing and Walt is actually town and the only night kill, please test it by attacking Blaze. I would like to see what the write-up entails.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 13, 2011)

Ell I'm  back from my forign jaunt. Lots to read I see


----------



## Amrun (Mar 13, 2011)

Actually, majority is 20 (because it's half+1).  Thanks, Tao.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Fear (Mar 13, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 13, 2011)

*Vote Lynch Mio*


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 13, 2011)

You know what I am going to trust Blaze too.

*[Change vote lynch Mio]*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch mio]* getting a vote in.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 13, 2011)

*[VOTE COUNT]*

 1. Antlion6 
 2. Banhammer 
 3. Bioness - Mio > Blaze
 4. blacklusterseph004 - Blaze
 5. Blaze - Mei Lin
 6. Bolivian Alpaca
 7. BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ - LegendaryBeauty > Mei Lin > Mio
 8. Closet Pervert - WhatADrag
 9. CloudKicker - Blaze
 10. Cubey - Blaze > WhatADrag > Blaze
 11. Cycloid
 12. Didi - Blaze > Mio
 13. Fear - Mio
 14. Grαhf - Blaze > Mio
 15. gumby2ms
 16. Hidden Nin
 17. Judecious - Mio
 18. Jαmes - Mio
 19. lambda - Mio
 20. LegendaryBeauty - no lynch > Mei Lin
 21. LifeMaker - Mei Lin
 22. Majin Lu - Blaze
 23. Mangekyou SharingAL - Blaze
 24. Megalith
 25. Mei Lin - Wez > Blaze
 26. Mio - Blaze > WhatADrag > Blaze
 27. Platinum - Blaze
 28. Princess Ivy - Blaze
 29. R o f l c o p t e r
 30. SageMaster - Platinum > WhatADrag
 31. Sajin - Blaze
 32. Sphyer - Wez
 33. St. Lucifer - Blaze
 34. Super Mike - Blaze
 35. The Gr8 Destroyer
 36. Wez - Mei Lin > Blaze
 37. WhatADrag - Mei Lin > Mio
 38. Zabuza

*CURRENT BANDWAGONS* 

*Blaze -- 14 votes
Mio -- 8 votes
Mei Lin -- 3 votes
WhatADrag -- 2
Wez -- 1 vote

*Not voting: Antlion6, Banhammer, Bolivian Alpaca, gumby2ms, Hidden Nin, Cycloid, Zabuza, Megalith, Roflcopter, The Gr8 Destroyer



Announcement: *Marco* will replace *Mei Lin*


----------



## Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

Modkill em!


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 13, 2011)

James did vote Amrun, look above your post


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 13, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not really sure what's going on, just woke up.

I assume Blaze presented some kind of evidence and somebody had something on Mio? Gonna read through all the shit now.

For now, *[VOTE LYNCH MIO]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 13, 2011)

Guys. I don't know shit bout Mio. Definitely suspicious, but trust me when I say Blaze is 100% mafia. Do not screw up this lynch. I know a liar when I see one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 13, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Guys. I don't know shit bout Mio. Definitely suspicious, but trust me when I say Blaze is 100% mafia. Do not screw up this lynch. I know a liar when I see one.



How is she definitely suspicious when she's been one of Blaze's main antagonists alongside you in this game?

Unless you're subscribing to the theory that there is in fact another mafia or group out there.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 13, 2011)

Poor choice of words by me.

I haven't actually read the past couple of pages, but I'm assuming he did something to get some votes fairly recently since all of these are popping up. My main point wasn't that Mio was someone on my list, but that we should voting for someone who is mafia. And Blaze is.

Edit: Now that I look, they're voting to the person with second most votes to try to keep Blaze I guess. And please don't try to couple me with other in this game. If I'm making a statement, please trust it is without outside influence.


----------



## Friday (Mar 13, 2011)

I bet Super Mike is mafia...

He has to be part of El Pollo Loco or w/e that shit is called again. Too lazy to check.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 13, 2011)

So people are thinking Blaze's reveal was fake?

I also assumed his save could be something to do with a town ability but Mio convinced me otherwise, yet now people are voting for Mio, who I was originally suspicious of.

I really am torn. I want to hear Mio's reaction to this wagon.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 13, 2011)

So Marco is now Mei Lin? Hmmm....


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 13, 2011)

Wez, I know it is fake. It is 100% lie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 13, 2011)

Forget for a second that he casually forgot to mention he was bulletproof when he revealed as doctor. Why would the doctor reveal? Couldn't he have just as easily done some subtle hinting so he could keep his role and not just become a powerless townie? He revealed so early in the phase too. It wasn't like his lynch was 100% yet.The role reveal was 2 things. Fake and desperate. I'm telling you that he's lying scum.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 13, 2011)

Well I can roll with this.

*[Change vote lynch Blaze]*

If he turns out to be town you are dead Mike.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 13, 2011)

* [change vote lynch Mio] *

Giving Blaze benefit of doubt for now, Super Mike seems oddly sure though...


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 13, 2011)

Trying to catch up, what's the score here?



Blaze said:


> I'm going to go start watching WWE and eat since I heard The Rock is coming back after Wrestlemania is over. For anyone else intrested download/watch the 14 feb WWE Raw...Rock is in there.


Adbot, modkill.



SageMaster said:


> I role revealed ages ago that I'm some dude called detective getz who barely appears in the breaking bad wikia


Can't say i remember such a character, but if you say so. Only seen the show once, i know shame on me.




St. Lucifer said:


> El Pollo Loco


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, I would say town is towning if not like almost every single one voting for me is a mafia.

Good job town if you dont wagon Blaze like, right now. Another townie lynch while Blaze will be saved AGAIN while all of you look like idiots.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Can't say i remember such a character, but if you say so. Only seen the show once, i know shame on me.


 
BB Wiki doesn't have a page on Getz, but he is mentioned in an episode summary.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

If town doesn't figure like every single mafia at this point after I get lynched I will literally face palm. I almost do now myself.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 13, 2011)

everyone that suspects u is mafia Mio

U have literally accused like 11 ppl


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 13, 2011)

What's your role Mio?



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> BB Wiki doesn't have a page on Getz, but he is mentioned in an episode summary.


Alright. I think that's not a very likely character but we'll see. If Blaze is lying and the surgeon isn't in the game, i'd say Getz probably isn't either.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> everyone that suspects u is mafia Mio
> 
> U have literally accused like 11 ppl


You don't see me suspecting LB or Judecious, who voted me like right away?

Go back to Blaze, WAD, Wez, Grahf and all the rest of your faction you mafioso.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> What's your role Mio?


Some guy's secretary, let me check the pm.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 13, 2011)

Mio said:


> You don't see me suspecting LB or Judecious, who voted me like right away?
> 
> Go back to Blaze, WAD, *Wez*, Grahf and all the rest of your faction you mafioso.


*[VOTE LYNCH MIO]* 

But seriously, you expect Blaze to be saved twice?

EDIT: Wait, you're revealing?


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay, my role is Francesca, Saul Goodman's secretary, a One-shot Doctor.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 13, 2011)

so we r supposed to believe your role reveal but not blaze

and why are LB and Jude not suspicious as others ? Curious


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

Now that I'm back online just to add since some people are questioning my passive bulletproof ability.

I did comment that I had another ability. I rather have kept it a secret becuase I wanted mafia to attack me that way they would waste there actions. That is the most useful thing a bulletproof does. I hope that expalins it.

Also, I don't know who saved me but it's most likely some form of townie goverener. That is what I thought anyway.

Thanks to Mio and her accusations on me I had to reveal everything about me.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Because Blaze got saved by the mafia last time and now the mafia is trying to save him again by lynching me instead?


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 13, 2011)

I think I'm going to watch Breaking Bad to figure out the role list.

Amrun probably hid the role list to get people to watch the show.

Sneaky Zetsu, it worked.


----------



## Marco (Mar 13, 2011)

Blaze? Most probably mafia. But I'd like to point out where people have been getting the wrong idea and saying I said WAD is suspicious and Blaze is definitely mafia. I actually said WAD is definitely mafia and Blaze, Ivy, Broly are suspicious.

*[VOTE LYNCH Blaze]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 13, 2011)

Mio said:


> Okay, my role is Francesca, Saul Goodman's secretary, a One-shot Doctor.


Is your ability to protect Saul Goodman, or anyone?


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Also I don't know shit about BB so anyone with any knowledge regarding the show can figure if I'm making stuff up.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Is your ability to protect Saul Goodman, or anyone?


Anyone    .


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

@Marco-Why are you not voting for someone who you think is 100% mafia and telling us to follow. I taje it you had an important role if so we sould follow you.


Actually your  a little weird.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 13, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I think I'm going to watch Breaking Bad to figure out the role list.
> 
> Amrun probably hid the role list to get people to watch the show.
> 
> Sneaky Zetsu, it worked.






...


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 13, 2011)

I knew it.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Blaze said:


> @Marco-Why are you not voting for someone who you think is 100% mafia and telling us to follow. I taje it you had an important role if so we sould follow you.
> 
> 
> Actually your  a little weird.


Mei Lin told us to lynch you. Mike told us to lynch you. I'm almost certain you're mafia. You even got saved last time and a townie got lynched. You won't fool me, there's an ability called deduction in this game which doesn't come with your role.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 13, 2011)

I just think super mike is lying because he claims to know 100 percent blaze is guilty when I roleblocked him 2 of 3 nights


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Mio said:


> Because Blaze got saved by the mafia last time and now the mafia is trying to save him again by lynching me instead?


 
How do you know for certain that Blaze got saved by mafia ?
It could have just as easily been a townie that saved him.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

I came and explained everything that townies were questioning. Now I leave it up to them.

*[Vote Mio]

*When you flip mafia we should go for Wolfy and Mike.


Also great argument when usually it's a townie that get the lynch control type ability. Not that I'm discounting mafia having it but it's more likely to be a townie.

Now we have BROLLY saying Mike was blocked. Your game is up. Townies cannot be such idiots.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> How do you know for certain that Blaze got saved by mafia ?
> It could have just as easily been a townie that saved him.


It already happened before, to save WAD iirc, both times a townie getting lynched instead.

I don't believe a governor can be that stupid.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I came and explained everything that townies were questioning. Now I leave it up to them.
> 
> *[Vote Mio]
> 
> *When you flip mafia we should go for Wolfy.


and when I flip town, town should go after you and every single one I accused as mafia this game.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

No, I would then assume your an idiot or a total troll that wanted some lulz and did not mind ruining the game.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 13, 2011)

Mio, you convinced me to join your cause but now you're revealing, what is the difference between your reveal and Blaze's? You say he's lying but how do we know you're not?

It just doesn't sit right.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Blaze said:


> No, I would then assume your an idiot or a total troll that wanted some lulz and did not mind ruining the game.


Ugh, know what, I will help you and your mafia friends get the needed majority to lynch me instead of yourself.

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

I'm off, I don't believe I can make like all the mafia remove their vote from me.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

That is weak if you are sure of me being mafia  you should have stayed with your vote till the end.


Your just showing us that your somewhat plan has not went the way you wanted and so your backing out.


If I knew someone was mafia I would stick with it no matter what that way at least next lynch townies can lynch him/her.

But I guess it's natural since I'm a townie.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 13, 2011)

That's extremely unsettling...


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Blaze said:


> That is weak if you are sure of me being mafia  you should have stayed with your vote till the end.
> 
> 
> Your just showing us that your somewhat plan has not went the way you wanted and so your backing out.
> ...


That's so funny.

If town aren't stupid you and the rest will be lynched after me. I can't believe they're doing the same mistake after marco got lynched. Just wow.

Want my vote back? No problem. *[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Mio said:


> It already happened before, to save WAD iirc, both times a townie getting lynched instead.
> 
> *I don't believe a governor can be that stupid.*


 
The fact that a townie got lynched both times (assuming you're correct about it happening twice) doesn't necessarily point towards mafia having anything to do with it. 
Is it possible. Sure, but that would make mafia a bit over-powered, wouldn't it ? I mean, if they have control over the lynch like that.
Considering that lynching is a Town thing, with the odd exception where certain roles have a 1-time get-out-of-lynch free card. Where as night is Mafia's territory for the most part.
I'd say that multiple occassions of someone interfering with the lynch is most likely done by a Town role, not Mafia.

*You're over estimating the average mafia player...*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 13, 2011)

If anything, the mafia would have a role that would give them a few extra votes late in the game.

I'm not sure Saul Goodman's secretary being a one shot doc for the whole town makes sense, although she did save Saul's ass one time from some situation IIRC. Saul Goodman himself is either Los Pollos or with Jesse and Walt. Possibly both.

No wait, i think she made some phone call that saved Jesse and Walt from being found out by Hank. So the character did have a one shot doctor type role in the show... but it was used against the cops.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh God at least troll right, Mio.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Oh God at least troll right, Mio.


Like I said yesterday, 

@Closert Pervert: Oh look, looks like my role is actually canon and works as a one shot doctor.

Considering I never heard about BB till this game, I say I'm saying the truth.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 13, 2011)

True, but the surgeon is also in the game. And he doesn't work for meth dealers... well, not knowingly. I'm gonna *[VOTE LYNCH Mio]* for now. I'm guessing Rolf must've copped Blaze at some point since he's not suspecting him anymore, and if Mio flips town, we know what to do. So you have nothing to worry, Mio, if you're right about what you've claimed.

I assume you did use your one shot already?


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> True, but the surgeon is also in the game. And he doesn't work for meth dealers... well, not knowingly. I'm gonna *[VOTE LYNCH Mio]* for now. I'm guessing Rolf must've copped Blaze at some point since he's not suspecting him anymore, and if Mio flips town, we know what to do. So you have nothing to worry, Mio, if you're right about what you've claimed.
> 
> I assume you did use your one shot already?


Ugh... you're mafia too?


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 13, 2011)

Mio accusing everyone who votes for her as mafia

some class.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> I'm guessing Rolf must've copped Blaze at some point since he's not suspecting him anymore


 
1st nightphase Homestuck, 2nd nightphase Didi and 3rd nightphase my investigation failed. So, no, I have not copped Blaze.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 13, 2011)

Mio said:


> Ugh... you're mafia too?




I would've rather voted Wolfy but that one isn't going anywhere.




R o f l c o p t e r said:


> 1st nightphase Homestuck, 2nd nightphase Didi and 3rd nightphase my investigation failed. So, no, I have not copped Blaze.


Oh. Nevermind, then. Whom did you try to cop?


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Broly, you're filler, hush.


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> I would've rather voted Wolfy but that one isn't going anywhere.


Argh, should have known not to trust you


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 13, 2011)

WTF why does everyone always use that on me as an insult Thats fucked up

whatever blaze will probably be lynched anyways


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

Brolly actually sais Mike got role-blocked and he went after me from the second phase time after time.

I rather not die this way..uhh damn it Mio.


I wish ROLF had investigated me. 


Bet they would say I was a godfather next.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I wish ROLF had investigated me.
> 
> Bet they would say I was a godfather next.


 
I thought I'd do something different and not target you on the 1st night. 
Kinda regretting that now...


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 13, 2011)

Mio said:


> Argh, should have known not to trust you


Don't be like that. I'm just testing this theory of mine... if it happens to be right, you should have no worries.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 13, 2011)

PHASE HAS ENDED, GOING TO POST A FINAL VOTE COUNT THEN THE WRITE UP


----------



## lambda (Mar 13, 2011)

Holy shit bandwagon.

I didn't expect people to follow me like that when I made clear I had no subtantial reason to vote for Mio.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

You won't regret it. I assure you.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 13, 2011)

*Final Vote Count Day 4*

*[VOTE COUNT]*

 1. Antlion6 
 2. Banhammer 
 3. Bioness - Mio > Blaze
 4. blacklusterseph004 - Blaze
 5. Blaze - Mei Lin > Mio
 6. Bolivian Alpaca
 7. BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ - LegendaryBeauty > Mei Lin > Mio
 8. Closet Pervert - WhatADrag > Mio
 9. CloudKicker - Blaze
 10. Cubey - Blaze > WhatADrag > Blaze
 11. Cycloid
 12. Didi - Blaze > Mio
 13. Fear - Mio
 14. Grαhf - Blaze > Mio > Blaze
 15. gumby2ms
 16. Hidden Nin
 17. Judecious - Mio
 18. Jαmes - Mio
 19. lambda - Mio
 20. LegendaryBeauty - no lynch > Mei Lin
 21. LifeMaker - Mei Lin > Mio
 22. Majin Lu - Blaze
 23. Mangekyou SharingAL - Blaze
 24. Megalith
 25. Mei Lin (Marco) - Wez > Blaze
 26. Mio - Blaze > WhatADrag > Blaze
 27. Platinum - Blaze
 28. Princess Ivy - Blaze
 29. R o f l c o p t e r
 30. SageMaster - Platinum > WhatADrag
 31. Sajin - Blaze
 32. Sphyer - Wez
 33. St. Lucifer - Blaze
 34. Super Mike - Blaze
 35. The Gr8 Destroyer
 36. Wez - Mei Lin > Blaze > Mio
 37. WhatADrag - Mei Lin > Mio
 38. Zabuza

*FINAL COUNT*

*Blaze -- 13 votes
Mio -- 11 votes
Mei Lin (Marco) --  1 vote
WhatADrag -- 1
Wez -- 1 vote

*Not voting: Antlion6, Banhammer, Bolivian Alpaca, gumby2ms, Hidden Nin, Cycloid, Zabuza, Megalith, Roflcopter, The Gr8 Destroyer


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 13, 2011)

inb4 they are noth townies


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like Mio didn't die even though she was the second most voted, like other days.


----------



## lambda (Mar 13, 2011)

Blaze said:


> You won't regret it. I assure you.


Heh. I'm expecting to be crowned as worst Mafia player ever any second now.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 13, 2011)

*End of Day 4: Loose Tongues*

[FONT=&quot]Francesca was tidying up for the night, preparing to go home to her normal life with her normal kids who didn’t know what she _really_ did for a living.  They thought she was a secretary for a lawyer, and for all intents and purposes, she was – but she knew her lawyer wasn’t on the up and up.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]She did what she could here and there to soothe her conscience, but she couldn’t do enough to get fired.  This was the best job she would be able to get and she knew it.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]She looked up when someone entered the room, expecting to see Saul.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]It wasn’t Saul.  Francesca froze.  She could sense that something was off.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]“You have a big mouth, don’t you, Francesca?” Mike said.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]“Wh-who are you?” she stuttered, but she really knew who he was.  He was the fixer of the underworld, the ones that criminals employed to clean up their messes.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]How had she become a criminal’s mess?  How had her life ended up like this?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]“You know who I am.  You’ve been talking about things you shouldn’t have seen, Francesca.”[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]“Saul won’t let you – you can’t –”[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]“Saul won’t save you if he knows what’s good for him – and trust me, he does.  We both know that.”[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]“I have children,” she pleaded.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]“I don’t care.  Walt and his dirty little pals are going to make their move soon, and you made sure they could.  Let’s end the pretenses.”[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Francesca opened her mouth to argue, but before she could speak, Mike put a bullet in her brain.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Mio[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] – *Francesca* has been *executed*.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Francesca[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:  _[One-shot Doctor]_ Francesca is Saul Goodman’s secretary.  Francesca can make a phone call at exactly the right time and protect someone from  killing for one night and the following day.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]---[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]*END OF DAY PHASE 4*[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]*START OF NIGHT PHASE 4*[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]*PM ME YOUR ACTIONS ASAP*[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]*NO MORE TALKING*[/FONT]


​[FONT=&quot]Mod note: I may have to end the night phase either early or late, depending on when I get the actions, as I'm traveling tomorrow.  Consider yourself warned.
[/FONT]​


----------



## Amrun (Mar 13, 2011)

The mafia has asked me to post this for them:

​


----------



## Mio (Mar 13, 2011)

Lol town, keep towning.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2011)

Are you fucking serious town? Are you fucking SERIOUS 



Blaze said:


> Now that I'm back online just to add since some people are questioning my passive bulletproof ability.
> 
> I did comment that I had another ability. I rather have kept it a secret becuase I wanted mafia to attack me that way they would waste there actions. That is the most useful thing a bulletproof does. I hope that expalins it.
> 
> ...



This never happened.



Mio said:


> It already happened before, to save WAD iirc, both times a townie getting lynched instead.
> 
> *I don't believe a governor can be that stupid.*



It wasn't the damn governor 

What happened was Chibason flipped the wagon on Marco instead of Blaze.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 13, 2011)

Drop by, by phone. Sleeping on the hospital chair.
 I Really didnt want to quit.
but nice job Mafia  . Poor Mio


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 13, 2011)

Baby, don't town on me


----------



## Blaze (Mar 13, 2011)

There are more than one mafia.


and also 

​


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 13, 2011)

Amrun said:


> [FONT=&quot]Francesca was tidying up for the night, preparing to go home to her normal life with her normal kids who didn’t know what she _really_ did for a living.  They thought she was a secretary for a lawyer, and for all intents and purposes, she was – but she knew her lawyer wasn’t on the up and up.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]She did what she could here and there to soothe her conscience, but she couldn’t do enough to get fired.  This was the best job she would be able to get and she knew it.[/FONT]
> ...



seriously silence asshats.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 14, 2011)

Actions please...

Seriously.  Phase ends soon with or without you.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 14, 2011)

*End of Night 4: Business is Down, Violence is Up*

Bogdan was pleasantly surprised...  The previous night, he had purposefully damaged someone's car, or at least pretended to.  As the owner of a car wash, he didn't like to do this, but he found drugs in the car.  He kept it over night to "fix" it.  He didn't want this man out on the streets.  Bogdan threw the drugs away.

Today, he had expected to be yelled at by the customer, but he said nothing.

Instead, a customer came to him right before he was closing and said, "I see how you keep the lowlifes out of your business.  I'll spread the word, and if you start coming to community meetings, I bet people will listen to you!  Your car wash is a real local establishment."

Bogdan puffed up his chest, feeling important.

---
​
Jesse called Walt at a most inopportune time.  Jesse _knew_ not to call this number unless it was an absolute emergency, so even though he was waiting in the doctor's office for a checkup, Walt answered the phone.  He was in the exam room and no one was there, anyway.

"Business is down," Jesse said.  "I couldn't sell a thing last night.  Badger and Skinny Pete did okay, but--"

"_That's_ what you called me for?  To tell me you didn't sell as much meth as you wanted to?  Sell extra tomorrow, you idiot!  I cook.  I don't sell.  That's your job."

Walt hung up, but as he did so, the exam room door opened.

Dr. Delcavoli entered, looking ashen-faced.

"I can't pretend I haven't heard what I just heard, Walt.  You're a very sick man, and you're grieving, so some allowances must be made, but I must... You know I have to report this, don't you?"

Walt sighed.  "Of course.  If you'll only give me until tonight to put my affairs in order?"

Dr. Delcavoli shuddered a sigh.  "I - I suppose."

"If you'll meet me tonight when you're going to make the call... I'll explain everything first.  I'll tell you why.  Then, if you still want to make the call...  I won't resist."

"I'm not sure that's wise."

"You think I'm a threat to you? You saved my life."

_Later That Night_

"Thanks for meeting me here."

"So, how did all of this start?  How did a man like you get into the meth business?"

"A man has to take care of his family."

"Why this way?"

"Why not?"

Dr. Delcavoli never expected Walt to pull a gun on him.

_Bang_.

*lambda - Dr. Delcavoli* has been *shot.*



*[FONT=&quot]Dr. Delcavoli*[FONT=&quot]: _[Doctor]_ Dr. Delcavoli, Walt?s doctor that treats him for lung cancer, can protect one person per night but cannot protect himself.  His protection lasts through the next day.

[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]---

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]In her clean world, Skyler kept digging for clues.  She never knew that she hadn't gone unnoticed.

Skyler also didn't know that her sister had stumbled upon something terrifying.

Unable to break her stealing habit, Marie tried to allay it by stealing innocuous things from innocuous people.  Tonight, though, she might have made a mistake...

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]---

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gus decided that someone needed another warning.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Two men carrying out Gus' orders -- for now, as they answered to higher men, usually, but they were on a vengeance mission -- approached a gated area filled with junked up cars.[/FONT]

For awhile, there were three men in the yard.  Then, there were two.

*Mei Lin / Marco - Clovis* has been *chopped up with an axe.*
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Clovis*[FONT=&quot]: _[Rolestopper ; Semi-Bulletproof]_ Clovis is Badger?s cousin and operates a vehicle tow and repair service.  If certain characters target Clovis for any night action, both that character and Clovis will get immunity from all actions for that night and the following day, but the character that targeted Clovis? night actions will fail.  Clovis cannot be killed by Walt.  [/FONT]

[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]---

[/FONT]*Number of Junkies: 2

*---

*END OF NIGHT PHASE 4

START OF DAY PHASE 5

YOU MAY NOW TALK
*​

​[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 14, 2011)

so has anyone that is any mafia died? my guess is clovis kinda counts.according to cannon he may be walt mafia he may be town. write-up makes me think walt mafia.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 14, 2011)

Well damn


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

This and the previous write-up indicates that there are indeed two mafias. Los Pollos and Walt's gang

Also, we can pretty much confirm Blaze wasn't spared by a governor ability...since it shouldn't work twice. It has to be a mafia ability. But how many uses does it have? It seems to lynch the one with the second most votes as some have speculated.

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*

Maybe it will work this time, maybe it won't. Let's keep Blaze for now unless we have a significant lead, it's pretty likely that Blaze is Godfather, although I found it hard to believe because it would have to mean that not only is investigation proof, he's bullet proof.

I'd like to go back and check all the people who denied so furiously the possibility of a second mafia.

Cops haven't had the best of luck in this game >.>


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch whatadrag]* 

he's mafia trust me. or at least a killer. and killer's aren't nice  i'll lay down my life for this.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn....

*[Vote lynch Blaze]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

You guys... So simplistic, I swear.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 14, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> *[vote lynch whatadrag]*
> 
> he's mafia trust me. or at least a killer. and killer's aren't nice  i'll lay down my life for this.



But we know Blaze is mafia for sure, don't we?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> *[vote lynch whatadrag]*
> 
> he's mafia trust me. or at least a killer. and killer's aren't nice  i'll lay down my life for this.



Fuck you. I'm going to roleclaim then.

I'm Hank Schrader, I'm the cop. I'm also bulletproof. Gomez is my partner and he will vouch for me once he comes online and sees this.

Amrun role assigned me because not only am I her best friend on NF, but we're both massive Breaking Bad fans.

I've had a shitty streak of luck in this game. Three failed investigations and I was roleblocked last night. I've not found one mafia. I've even targeted Blaze but his results showed up innocent, which is why he must be investigation immune if he's mafia, because people claim he was attacked by the day vigilante and bulletproof.

*[Change Vote Lynch James]*

Obviously wants me out of the way so they can roleblock someone else.
The fact you want be eliminated is proof.

Guys, either vote for James, or Blaze. Blaze is almost surely mafia based on the fact his life keeps getting saved, and I suspect James for pushing to get me killed, alongside a few others who have been tenaciously tried to rid me from the game since Day 2.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck you. I'm going to roleclaim then.
> 
> I'm Hank Schrader, I'm the cop. I'm also bulletproof.
> 
> ...



what kind of bulletproof cop carries around a bloody knife? you can't hide from the pure-hearted kleptomaniacs 

and immediately being uber defensive with wall-o-text invocation wad? where was i seen pushing for your lynch? as far as i can tell, i've made only one post saying you were mafia? scrambling much?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 14, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*

I have been suspicious of him since last phase, and the people who support him.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Also, we can pretty much confirm Blaze wasn't spared by a governor ability...since it shouldn't work twice. It has to be a mafia ability. But how many uses does it have? It seems to lynch the one with the second most votes as some have speculated.
> 
> Cops haven't had the best of luck in this game >.>


 
Is it possible that last dayphase's outcome was the result of junkies voting for Blaze, but their votes were changed to Mio ?
There were 2 junkies and a 2 vote difference between Blaze and Mio.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

as long as you guys lynch wad afterwards. or if there are any other killer townies left be sure to kill wad tonight. but he might be mafia protected. we'll confirm that in the morning though. i probably won't live tonight or today if you decide to side with the great deceiver and lynch me so i'll just confess. 

lemme reread my role.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> what kind of bulletproof cop carries around a bloody knife? you can't hide from the pure-hearted kleptomaniacs
> 
> and immediately being uber defensive with wall-o-text invocation wad? where was i seen pushing for your lynch? as far as i can tell, i've made only one post saying you were mafia? scrambling much?



Nice job editing that second paragraph in. And I'm being defensive because people have been trying to lynch me since Day 2 which makes me think I was already copped on Night 1 and assessed as a threat.

As for pushing for my lynch?



> he's mafia trust me. or at least a killer. and killer's aren't nice  i'll lay down my life for this.



So saying "Lynch him and if I'm wrong you can lynch me" isn't pushing for my wagon?

You are so scum.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 14, 2011)

o ya. junkie votes smh. I was just going on about them. only 2 so far but doctors are getting taken out so they will spread like plague.

still think of that as the least likely after 1st phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

*[Vote lynch WAD]*

For spewing the biggest WAD of shit this game. Hank Schrader is _my_ role. I'm going to assume you thought you could get away with claiming another role since 1.) there is no visible role list, and 2.) you know the roles because Amrun, by your own admission, showed you one while in the works before.

Some of my investgations turned up innocents, as I targeted Mio, Blaze, Grahf and you. The latter two failed to turn up anything.  Something must be cock-blocking me, and I can only question what it is.

For those who don't believe me, my role description is this:

_Hank Schrader - [Bulletproof Cop] Hank is a federal agent for the DEA, and has been intent on bringing Los Pollos Hermanos down. Each night, he is able to submit the name of a player for investigation, with only a 50% chance of success. He is unable to be killed during the night phase. He wins when town wins._

You just got exposed so hard.  Don't even try to deny it, as I'm willing to be lynched and have this role show up to expose you as mafia.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

What the fuck town.

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*

We need majority. Junkies fucked us over last phase.

WAD, Brolly, and lambda are mafia.

I don't know about Wez, but he's a sneaky bastard. Trust me when I tell you who is mafia. I see through the lies.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck you. I'm going to roleclaim then.
> 
> I'm Hank Schrader, I'm the cop. I'm also bulletproof. Gomez is my partner and he will vouch for me once he comes online and sees this.


 


-checks role PM-

Trying to claim me, I see.

Btw.. you forgot the straight edge part of the role and you're lying about the Gomez part.

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

> Is it possible that last dayphase's outcome was the result of junkies voting for Blaze, but their votes were changed to Mio ?
> There were 2 junkies and a 2 vote difference between Blaze and Mio.



I doubt it, considering Blaze was saved the day before too and he had much more votes than Marco.

Also in the write-ups, Mike, an agent from Los Pollos Hermanos, was involved in killing the lynch targets. And it says that they were "executed".

Blaze is definitely scum, but the question is - can we even kill him right now? This mysterious avoiding lynches ability is throwing me off my game


----------



## Bioness (Mar 14, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch WAD]*
> 
> For spewing the biggest WAD of shit this game. Hank Schrader is _my_ role. I'm going to assume you thought you could get away with claiming another role since 1.) there is no visible role list, and 2.) you know the roles because Amrun, by your own admission, showed you one while in the works before.
> 
> ...



Well damn, that pretty much changes things.

*[CHANGE VOTE WAD]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Also, I have the ability to expose my allegiance to a member, to have it announced. If you think I'm lying, I'll do it right now. WAD is guilty.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch WAD]*
> 
> For spewing the biggest WAD of shit this game. Hank Schrader is _my_ role. I'm going to assume you thought you could get away with claiming another role since 1.) there is no visible role list, and 2.) you know the roles because Amrun, by your own admission, showed you one while in the works before.
> 
> ...





R o f l c o p t e r said:


> -checks role PM-
> 
> Trying to claim me, I see.
> 
> ...




Ok what the fuck there are two Hanks?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL? LB and ROFLCOPTER both claiming my role?

Tell me something, if you guys were the bulletproof cop, why wait so long to claim before you're accidentally lynched by town or something?

Fuck it. I'll die 

I get to take down TWO mafia with me? I can't pass this up. Especially since I just role revealed so I'm going to be roleblocked to fucking hell

*[Change Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*

Greatest. Martyrdom. Ever.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 14, 2011)

lol rofl or lb who is hank?

btw so jealous of who have got to be that glorious bastard.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

I was waiting for the moment someone would claim my role and expose them to hell.  I have no idea what R o f l's playing at, but he's confirmed anti-town as well then.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 14, 2011)

WAIT WTF. ROFL CLAIMED TOO!!!


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

Rofl, focus on the task at hand and get rid of Blaze first. He's escaped two phases in a row.

Wait, we have 3 people claiming the same role? Fuck that. Lynch Blaze. Everyone.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 14, 2011)

LB will be the real one, as she has a role description. There is none in the OP, so she must be the real Hank.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Nice job editing that second paragraph in. And I'm being defensive because people have been trying to lynch me since Day 2 which makes me think I was already copped on Night 1 and assessed as a threat.
> 
> As for pushing for my lynch?
> 
> ...



i edited that right after i posted since you nijad me with your post.  

i am marie schrader, a thief. klepto to be exact. 

night 1 i stole from lb and got an action figure
night 2 i stole from didi and got a prepaid gas card
night 3 i stole from chibason and got an anti-drug pamphlet
night 4 i stole from wad and got a bloody knife

now tell me how can i make these things up? it's up to you town to decipher what those objects mean because i frankly don't know. aside from the fact that chiba the doctor held an object relating to his role and wad held an object relating to his - killer  

sayonara


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

And I can clear up this role confusion next phase. I can't do it now though. That's not as important as killing those 3 I mentioned before though.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> LB will be the real one, as she has a role description. There is none in the OP, so she must be the real Hank.



Exactly. Anyone can fucking claim it. I provided evidence.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> LB will be the real one, as she has a role description. There is none in the OP, so she must be the real Hank.



Oh yeah, because it's so hard to make up fake role descriptions? 

You're mafia scum just like her, Al. Defending her in TWO games?

I overestimated you.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 14, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing so Rolf and WAD are mafia.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh yeah, because it's so hard to make up fake role descriptions?
> 
> You're mafia scum just like her, Al.



Well that is true too but she has the edge on both you and Rolf...you know might as well kill the 3 of you.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 14, 2011)

wow james you may have sold out didi, depending on how you read the clue should have censored that. I think rofl might be hank over lb.

just how many cops are there?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Accept your fate, WAD. If we're lying, we can always be lynched next phase. I'm not scared at all.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh yeah, because it's so hard to make up fake role descriptions?
> 
> You're mafia scum just like her, Al. Defending her in TWO games?
> 
> I overestimated you.



No bro i'm a simple townie trying to get by.

She may have faked it, she may have not, but she has the evidence so far. You and ROFL have all of a sudden claimed the role, and now youre frantically trying to backtrack.

Your accusation of me is pure BS, and i will stick with my vote now.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch WAD]*
> 
> For spewing the biggest WAD of shit this game. Hank Schrader is _my_ role. I'm going to assume you thought you could get away with claiming another role since 1.) there is no visible role list, and 2.) you know the roles because Amrun, by your own admission, showed you one while in the works before.
> 
> ...


 
You screwed up on the bolded part LB. 
The way you claim it, it suggest that Hank isn't part of town. 
DEA is town in this game. 



WhatADrag said:


> LOL? LB and ROFLCOPTER both claiming my role?
> 
> Tell me something, if you guys were the bulletproof cop, why wait so long to claim before you're accidentally lynched by town or something?
> 
> ...


 
You mean why I didn''t claim I was a cop...
Hasn't it been known that I was a cop for 2-3 phases now ?
Btw.. 2 cops in this game, Gomez and Hank. I've been a known cop for several phases now. So, why didn't you expose me then ? You should have known that I wasn't a cop, right ? Considering you claim that you're mason along with Gomez.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

we can confirm lb to be bulletproof doctor if an action figure can be related to her character.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 14, 2011)

> night 4 i stole from wad and got a bloody knife



 **


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r  made a great cop accusation for the second day phase, if a bit pre-emptive, on Homestuck.

However, I think this was a fluke - and he's in fact a MAFIA cop. Finding a miller on his first day though, that's great cover for him. And obviously no townie roleblocker is going to stop him after that, and being mafia - derp.

LB...

You're just trolling. Nice touch adding in the details of the character, though.




> You mean why I didn''t claim I was a cop...
> Hasn't it been known that I was a cop for 2-3 phases now ?
> Btw.. 2 cops in this game, Gomez and Hank. I've been a known cop for several phases now. So, why didn't you expose me then ? You should have known that I wasn't a cop, right ? Considering you claim that you're mason along with Gomez.



No, you made it very obvious you were a cop. I wanted to see what you did with further investigations, but all you've done is said Didi is innocent and lamely claimed you were roleblocked the phase afterwards. 

It's simple. I'm the cop, Gomez is the back-up cop. You're the mafia cop.

But hey. Go for it. Lyncheth me. I am proud to reveal two mafias claiming my role. Fuck Blaze, even if he's likely the godfather - lynching me will provide far more answers.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 14, 2011)

Holy shit three Hank Schraders. 

We lynch WAD first, than we lynch ROFL, LB's looks legit since she posted the role.

*[VOTE LYNCH WhatADrag]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Not really, R o f l. If you're a town member, you win when town wins. He's a part of town.

Feel free to post your description, then. Excuse me if I call bullshit on it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

I can reveal who is the cop. Or rather I'll be able to tell who isn't. Next phase though.

Edit: Mafia are trying to distract us. Just remember to lynch Blaze.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You screwed up on the bolded part LB.
> The way you claim it, it suggest that Hank isn't part of town.
> DEA is town in this game.
> 
> ...



if i survive the night phase i'll steal from you and see what i get. although i don't think i'll live


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh yeah Rolf was the one who investigated Homestuck who had the role of the dude that always appears as guilty.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn LB


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

and before some mafia claims my role 

*[FONT=&quot]Marie Schrader[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:  _[Thief]_  Maria is DEA Agent Hank Schrader?s wife and Skyler White?s sister.  She also has a bit of a kleptomania problem.  Maria targets one player each night to steal an item related to that player's role.  For example, if Maria targets one of the mafia or a cop, she may receive a gun, but if she targets a doctor, she might receive a stethoscope.  If she targets the same player twice, she may or may not receive a different item, depending upon the target?s role complexity.  [/FONT]


----------



## Bioness (Mar 14, 2011)

my role has no wiki article so no one can claim that


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

at least we'll kill mafia now.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

I was trolling when I claimed to be mafia near the beginning of the phase. You yourself said that. Now, when I actually do claim my role after having laid low and observed, I'm trolling once more?

Give it up.  I've caught you red-handed, mafia scum.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

Also, if anyone is in question about my role, I've hinted to it the entire game. If you figure it out I ask you not to say anything publicly so I can continue using my ability.

Edit: For once LB is telling the truth. I know for a fact she is town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Lynch me everyone. Might as well, mafia has orchestrated it so their influencing the passive voters in this game.

After I flip, remember both LB and ROFL claimed my role.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

I also forgot to mention I could reveal my allegiance at any time. Don't believe me? I'll do it right now.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Lynch me everyone. Might as well, mafia has orchestrated it so their influencing the passive voters in this game.
> 
> After I flip, remember both LB and ROFL claimed my role.



goodbye fake bulletproof doctor with a bloody knife


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

There were mafia who voted for Mio, but the majority were townies. He had 11 votes, so at most 5 mafia voted for him,

Blaze, WAD, and I belive lambda are mafia. I'm questioning lambda, but both him and Fear jumped that wagon without any reason, so lambda and Fear should be thrown in the mafia mix.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I was waiting for the moment someone would claim my role and expose them to hell.  I have no idea what R o f l's playing at, but he's confirmed anti-town as well then.


 
Lol LB.



Super Mike said:


> Rofl, focus on the task at hand and get rid of Blaze first. He's escaped two phases in a row.
> 
> Wait, we have 3 people claiming the same role? Fuck that. Lynch Blaze. Everyone.


 
Why Blaze ? He already avoided getting lynched 2 times, what makes you so sure he won't avoid it a 3rd time ?



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> LB will be the real one, as she has a role description. There is none in the OP, so she must be the real Hank.


 

Anyone can conjure up a role description, you know.



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> No bro i'm a simple townie trying to get by.
> 
> She may have faked it, she may have not, but she has the evidence so far. You and ROFL have all of a sudden claimed the role, and now youre frantically trying to backtrack.


 
I've been a known cop for several phases, bro. 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Not really, R o f l. If you're a town member, you win when town wins. He's a part of town.
> 
> Feel free to post your description, then. Excuse me if I call bullshit on it.


 
Any townie that reads their role description should be able to tell that you're lying.
If their win condition is phrased the same as mine, that is.
Which doesn't mention the 'you win if town wins' part.



Jαmes said:


> if i survive the night phase i'll steal from you and see what i get. although i don't think i'll live


 
I'd apreciate that.



Super Mike said:


> I can reveal who is the cop. Or rather I'll be able to tell who isn't. Next phase though.
> 
> Edit: Mafia are trying to distract us. Just remember to lynch Blaze.


 
I'm thinking that mafia is trying to get me lynched.
But, for now, I'll trust you.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*

I would apreciate it if you answered my question tho.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> goodbye fake bulletproof doctor with a bloody knife



LOL that was Blaze's roleclaim. You serious?

And anyways LB, I'm not even stressing you. Besides the fact that I know you're lying and you're capitalizing on the opportunity to kill me, your so-called sworn rival, if this was a legit role reveal you'd be modkilled since it would have been a copy-pasta from your PM.

Clever creativity. You're definitely top tier to get me killed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Exposing my allegiance now. We'll see how it goes, mafioso.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

Blaze only escaped the last lynch because I'm assuming the two junkies voted for him giving Mio the actual majority.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Blaze only escaped the last lynch because I'm assuming the two junkies voted for him giving Mio the actual majority.



now that really sucks. i hope one of them wasn't me.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Lynch me everyone.



Sounds good to me

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*

On another note, I lol'd at 3 role claims for the same person here.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

We can't be sure. That's why we have to have the absolute majority when lynching.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> LOL that was Blaze's roleclaim. You serious?
> 
> And anyways LB, I'm not even stressing you. Besides the fact that I know you're lying and you're capitalizing on the opportunity to kill me, your so-called sworn rival, if this was a legit role reveal you'd be modkilled since it would have been a copy-pasta from your PM.
> 
> Clever creativity. You're definitely top tier to get me killed.



oh i meant bulletproof cop my apologies.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

So long as it's not a screenshot, I'm going to assume it's legitimate and fairplay.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So long as it's not a screenshot, I'm going to assume it's legitimate and fairplay.





> All forms of role revealing are allowed except posting screen caps of your role PM or *copy pasting your role PM in the thread.*



This was addressed last phase. Several times.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 14, 2011)

*Day 5 Update: Proclamation*

*Announcement from the game mod:

LegendaryBeauty's character is town-aligned.

Also, I have decided that I will not mod-kill for copy/pasting roles.  The rules will be amended.

Screen shots are still not allowed.

Carry on.
*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Um...okay? Screenshots are allowed? You mean not allowed?

And if you're town LB, why the fuck are you claiming my role. Trying to get me killed?

Whatever. At least I think we trapped ROFLCOPTER. Get at him. They've probably had their mafia doctor protecting him.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

.

Yes, WAD. Getting mafia killed is my job.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

So Rofl slides down the "more innocent" list to "probably guilty" list. WAD is mafia. 

At least we are getting some info.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Well then this "announcement" is probably similar to Hiruzen's announcement. Part of your role.

So why are you counterclaiming me being the cop? That's incredibly stupid.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 14, 2011)

I meant not allowed. I edited it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

*MAFIA* (From 100% certainty to not as certain)

Blaze
WAD
Brolly
lambda
Fear
Rofl

Like I said, those top 3 are 100% confirmed by me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Just die already. You've been exposed.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 14, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> *MAFIA* (From 100% certainty to not as certain)
> 
> Blaze
> WAD
> ...



You do know lambda is dead, right?



> lambda - Dr. Delcavoli has been shot.
> 
> Dr. Delcavoli: [Doctor] Dr. Delcavoli, Walt’s doctor that treats him for lung cancer, can protect one person per night but cannot protect himself. His protection lasts through the next day.



And he wasn't mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

He was killed the start of this phase.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

No I didn't

Not my point so much as those 3 are mafia.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 14, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> *MAFIA* (From 100% certainty to not as certain)
> 
> Blaze
> WAD
> ...



I fucking knew it


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Just die already. You've been exposed.


 
Why are you claiming to be me ? Seriously.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Just die already. You've been exposed.



I voted for myself to be lynched to speed up the process. Not much I can do than wait for the inactifags to come in.

I'm seriously going to enjoy this.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

My case is the strongest among us three. Who do you expect town to believe?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

Eh, guys, lets please just vote Blaze first.

And I know Brolly is simply because he lied about roleblocking me on two occasions. I've yet to be blocked.

Blaze I know because of my abilities.

WAD is partly to night action/deduction. And espically if LB is who she says she is.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> My case is the strongest among us three. Who do you expect town to believe?


 
You want a role description. Fine.

*Hank Schrader*[FONT=&quot]: _[Rough Cop ; Bulletproof ; Straight Edge]_ Hank is Walt?s brother-in-law and also a DEA agent that is particularly tough. Hank receives results of ?guilty? or ?innocent.? Hank can only be killed through lynch. Hank cannot be dealt drugs. [/FONT]


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Like you said, anyone can make up a role description. I post mine first, exposing WAD, and catch you who claim it afterwards. It's incredibly easy to make your own variation. I've been proven to be town.

What's next?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

Also a question for Amrun. When will inactivefags be modkilled?  Or are they actually posting and just not voting?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 14, 2011)

There are a couple of people up for modkill this phase if they do not post.  No one has hit the threshhold yet, though.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Honestly, you've got to be absolutely retarded to think I'm capable of trolling to this extent.  I provided evidence, I expose WAD, I've been confirmed to be town. You can make a role description, but you'd still be lying about your alignment.

Get at me, scum.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

LB are you guys claiming the same character or the same role? If it's the role, its possible you have the same role given the amount of players in the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *Honestly, you've got to be absolutely retarded to think I'm capable of trolling to this extent*.  I provided evidence, I expose WAD, I've been confirmed to be town. You can make a role description, but you'd still be lying about your alignment.
> 
> Get at me, scum.



You're one of the biggest trolls there are. You kidding me?

You haven't exposed anything. All I saw was me claiming my role, and then two people counterclaiming me just so they can kill me off.

So lynch me already. I won't lie and say I didn't expect anyone to counterclaim given all the heat I've received in this game, but TWO people claiming my role?

Enjoy the theatrics. Town, kill me so we can confirm mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Like you said, anyone can make up a role description. I post mine first, exposing WAD, and catch you who claim it afterwards. It's incredibly easy to make your own variation. I've been proven to be town.
> 
> What's next?


 
I've been a known cop for several phases now. Why haven't you counterclaimed that then ?

You've been proven to be town, yes. That doesn't prove you're Hank tho. 
So, I know I'm Hank and you're town. Which makes me wonder why the fuck are you claiming to be me ?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 14, 2011)

they have a point that you can role reveal, and your ability enabled amrun to say your town. I believe your town. but I seriously think the fact that rofl is still alive after all this time coping is proof he is a cop and most likely bulletproof that making him hank. actions speak louder than words. .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> LB are you guys claiming the same character or the same role? If it's the role, its possible you have the same role given the amount of players in the game.



Same character, Hank Schrader.



WhatADrag said:


> You're one of the biggest trolls there are. You kidding me?
> 
> You haven't exposed anything. All I saw was me claiming my role, and then two people counterclaiming me just so they can kill me off.
> 
> ...



Maybe you missed the big-ass announcement that confirmed I was town?  Kinda hard to imagine, since you commented on it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

Too much thinking for today. Fucking vote lynch Blaze guys. Don't fuck up _another_ lynch.

*I WILL CONFIRM WHO IS HANK NEXT PHASE. LEAVE IT BE FOR NOW.*


----------



## Sajin (Mar 14, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Blaze]*

I agree with Mike, no point splitting the votes and Blaze is clearly a mafioso. Also, between the 3 people who claimed cop I trust Rofl the most because he already basically revealed when he made us lynch Homestuck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Same character, Hank Schrader.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed the big-ass announcement that confirmed I was town?  Kinda hard to imagine, since you commented on it.



Yes, and even if you were Hank Schrader, I know for fact he wouldn't have an ability that would announce the player playing him is innocent. You're lying. You're town, but you're lying. You made a bad power play.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

You do realize WAD has absolutely no evidence backing up his claim? And R o f l is a cop, but just so happens to claim my role? What in the hell does that point to?

Mafioso. Ones that are willing to throw their members under a bus to live.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Yes, and even if you were Hank Schrader, I know for fact he wouldn't have an ability that would announce the player playing him is innocent. You're lying. You're town, but you're lying. You made a bad power play.



I'm least likely to believe you. R o f l's been confirmed to be a cop at the very least. You? You just claim it.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Ones that are willing to throw their members under a bus to live.


 
Describes you perfectly, I'd say.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Except for the fact I'm town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm least likely to believe you. R o f l's been confirmed to be a cop at the very least. You? You just claim it.



I never said he wasn't a cop. Just that he's the mafia cop. He decided to role reveal after the first night because he got incredibly lucky in finding a miller.

A real cop doesn't reveal so early, because he's then obviously killed as cops are the most powerful roles in mafia games, even if they're bulletproof, because they will be negated by roleblocks.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Which also fits into my story of waiting in the shadows and doing my own thing, until not one, but two people claim my role.


----------



## Juri (Mar 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*

Let's at least make sure that the person with the second most votes has a high probability of being Mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Except for the fact I'm town.


 
Yes, you are. So am I. Hence, you're throwing me under a bus so you can live. 



WhatADrag said:


> I never said he wasn't a cop. Just that he's the mafia cop. He decided to role reveal after the first night because he got incredibly lucky in finding a miller.
> 
> A real cop doesn't reveal so early, because he's then obviously killed as cops are the most powerful roles in mafia games, even if they're bulletproof, because they will be negated by roleblocks.


 
I didn't reveal. 
If you're going to spout bullshit, at least, keep it somewhat true.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 14, 2011)

Blaze might be unlynchable seeing how we've already wasted 2 lynch attempts on him. If WAD is also confirmed mafia, than I think the best approach is to lynch him first. No point risking another lynch, especially after the last 2 resulted in townies dying.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

This phase.  I love it, since two mafia members were exposed in the most hilarious way.

Yes, don't waste a lynch on Blaze. It failed twice, why in the hell would it work a third time?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Which also fits into my story of waiting in the shadows and doing my own thing, until not one, but two people claim my role.



Oh my god, it's a good thing you have that ability that announces you're town, because you're so trolling.

ROFL didn't even claim until after you did, such a liar.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

I never said he claimed after me, but I said he claimed. 

You've nothing to prove you're town. Accept your fate. Die with dignity.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I never said he claimed after me, but I said he claimed.
> 
> You've nothing to prove you're town. Accept your fate. Die with dignity.



Again. I've voted for myself.

Lynch me and I will die. But then at the very least with my death I can prove ROFLCOPTER is a liar.

No point in my role anymore since I came out and will be roleblocked to death.

If ROFLCOPTER is the cop, where are his results? All I remember since Homestuck was vaguely calling Didi innocent. Then nothing.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, you're being lynched, and hopefully R o f l killed during the night phase.

Good work, town. We're making progress.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 14, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

wad is confirmed mafia by both me and lb. whether or not lb is hank is up for night investigation by me and mike if i live  i'm still up for lynching wad because i think he has a more powerful role than blaze. 

what's the vote count though?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

Just because he wasn't lynched twice doesn't mean he's unlynchable. 1st was obvious intervention. Last phase was stupid play by the town. If we have majority he will be lynched.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

WAD is a more pressing issue.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Again. I've voted for myself.
> 
> Lynch me and I will die. But then at the very least with my death I can prove ROFLCOPTER is a liar.
> 
> ...



If a role is deduced then that player loses their abilities.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Just because he wasn't lynched twice doesn't mean he's unlynchable. 1st was obvious intervention. Last phase was stupid play by the town. If we have majority he will be lynched.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> WAD is a more pressing issue.



i agree


----------



## MSAL (Mar 14, 2011)

This is getting confusing. Either way stick with WAD. If he flips town, LB and ROFL are dead. If he's mafia though it gets more interesting, as either LB or ROFL could still be lying.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Why would I be dead? Amrun confirmed I'm pro-town. His claiming my role only makes him suspicious.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

and we get more information from lynching wad than blaze.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 14, 2011)

inb4 no one is the cop


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE WAD]*

Only because you guys are so pressed on it. No matter what, Blaze goes next phase.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Why would I be dead? Amrun confirmed I'm pro-town. His claiming my role only makes him suspicious.



Where did she confirm?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 14, 2011)

interesting phase as usual. gotta go to work. stated who I think hank is now I vote leave me something nice to read guys *[VOTE LYNCH WAD]* for now. not sure what to think but he had the worst hank 'right up' at this point. 

I'm still surprised so many people who played aggressive are alive, you'd think blaze would have killed mike by now, maybe he's the real bp and is hank. laters


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

I've decided I'm not giving up that easily.

Screw you ROFLCOPTER.

*[Change Vote Lynch ROFLCOPTER]*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I've decided I'm not giving up that easily.
> 
> Screw you ROFLCOPTER.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch ROFLCOPTER]*


 
So... you get to choose who you go for, either me or LB and you pick me. 

Interesting choice.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, I'm leaving after this one this time. 

Rofl I was kinda so so for you being town, but that was a strange thing to say considering LB was just confirmed town. That does not look good.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Where did she confirm?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE WAD]*
> 
> Only because you guys are so pressed on it. No matter what, Blaze goes next phase.



of course


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 14, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> So... you get to choose who you go for, either me or LB and you pick me.
> 
> Interesting choice.



LB was confirmed town by the moderator bro.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 14, 2011)

Fair enough, i missed that post.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm having second thoughts on WAD. I think he may be town, but was claiming this role to trap another player -- and it worked in regards to R o f l. He probably has a different role he didn't want to expose yet, which is why he also mentioned he was fine dying since it would make his role useless -- a clever ploy since people would think he truly was that role and wouldn't bother role-blocking him now that I've exposed him.

*[Vote lynch change R o f l c o p t e r]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 14, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Fair enough, i missed that post.



I put it in size 7 font. 


Tempted to edit it in red.

Actually, I will go do that in honor of LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 14, 2011)

My red is dead, courtesy of all the haters. It's the only way I could accomodate their annoyance without resorting to..._nice LB._


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2011)

so lb you want a killer loose?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

James, fabricating false evidence with a false role just to get back at me for outing you in Code Geass, eh V.V? 

Anyways. Don't be stupid town. Blaze can wait. If he's an investigation immune AND Bulletproof Godfather, I doubt he has any active abilities.

Lynch me or ROFLCOPTER - It's a matter of who you believe is Hank and who isn't.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Lynch me or ROFLCOPTER - It's a matter of who you believe is Hank and who isn't.


 
It's funny how you don't mention LB in this. 
Considering she's a mod confirmed townie claiming to be Hank. 
But, then again, we both know that LB isn't Hank. Just like we both know which one of us is Hank, right.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Convenient how you claim both of you know I'm not Hank, whereas my case is infinitely stronger than yours.

Nice try though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

She's a mod confirmed townie because her ability is one that mod confirms her as townie. Even if I wasn't Hank, I'd call bullshit on Amrun adding that ability to Hank's role.

And yeah. We both do in fact know which one of us isn't Hank


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2011)

lol don't be so low wad. my evidence is purely from the fact that with my role ability i stole a bloody knife from you. you're too egoistic


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Convenient how you claim both of you know I'm not Hank, whereas my case is infinitely stronger than yours.
> 
> Nice try though.


 
If you were a cop, you wouldn't have the ability to get the mod to confirm you as a townie. The combination is a bit hax, especially for a bulletproof cop, wouldn't you say ? 

But, I'm off to work now so, keep on towning LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> If you were a cop, you wouldn't have the ability to get the mod to confirm you as a townie. The combination is a bit hax, especially for a bulletproof cop, wouldn't you say ?
> 
> But, I'm off to work now so, *keep on towning LB.*



There's suspicions of role that can redirect lynches, and you're saying this is haxxed? Amrun's game, Amrun's rules, Amrun's roles. I can't say anything but what I've been provided.

And you destroyed your own argument there.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Guys vote for me.

*[Vote lynch Blaze]



*It will work this time.


----------



## Friday (Mar 15, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Guys vote for me.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Blaze]
> 
> ...



it's a trap  

but i gotta go too.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

No, I'm serious this time. The giverner did not protect me that was obvious.


There is a limit to this it ran out last phase. Otherwise I would be hax. I'm not unlynchable.


So vote for me.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2011)

Blaze said:


> No, I'm serious this time. The giverner did not protect me that was obvious.
> 
> 
> There is a limit to this it ran out last phase. Otherwise I would be hax. I'm not unlynchable.
> ...



if that's your only ability then all the more reason why we shouldn't vote for you yet and deal with wad first. off i go for reals this time.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Fuck you Blaze. I actually look like such a retard now because I gave you the benefit of the doubt that you're innocent for once, and because I found it unlikely that a Godfather could be both bulletproof and investigation immune.

Your ass can wait till next phase. It's time for town to decide if they believe me or ROFLCOPTER.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Obvious reverse psychology.

Go for it anyways.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

You can trust me. I'm supporting yoiu guys.


Although I hate the other mafia faction which ruined my team.



LB knows me well. Listen to her.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Also lol WAD,


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Amrun why did you confirm LB as townie surely that is unfair?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

It's one of my side abilities.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 15, 2011)

It's part of her role, Blaze.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Part of it indicates that's not the full thing.

In other words there's more to it. Hmm...perhaps investigation while being granted immunity at night? No, no. That's too obvious.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah, I see. Makes sense now.



This does mean that LB could lie about her role to help out a cop since Amrun only confirmed LB was a townie.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, it's certainly an option, though I deny that it is true. WAD claimed it, I exposed him and even copy/pasted the PM (which Amrun then mended the rules to say it was fine, just no screenshots), and then Rofl claimed moments after. Then shit hit the fan, I exposed myself as town, and my word trumps theirs for the time being.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *James, fabricating false evidence with a false role just to get back at me for outing you in Code Geass, eh V.V?*
> 
> Anyways. Don't be stupid town. Blaze can wait. If he's an investigation immune AND Bulletproof Godfather, I doubt he has any active abilities.
> 
> Lynch me or ROFLCOPTER - It's a matter of who you believe is Hank and who isn't.



Bullshit. That's what you claimed *I* was. And you were wrong. 

Vote count perhaps in a few hours, if Amrun wants it.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 15, 2011)

Vote count please.   I'm so tired.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 15, 2011)

In the next few hours. History paper to write.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 15, 2011)

That's fine.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Bullshit. That's what you claimed *I* was. And you were wrong.
> 
> Vote count perhaps in a few hours, if Amrun wants it.



Eh. You were either bulletproof or someone under doctor protection.

I just had to throw a big name out there to galvanizes the lynches, point is, I knew 100% you were guilty. It wasn't on a random whim of mine


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Eh. You were either bulletproof or someone under doctor protection.
> 
> I just had to throw a big name out there to galvanizes the lynches, point is, I knew 100% you were guilty. It wasn't on a random whim of mine



But James's isn't your credit. That belongs to Bismarck. 

Getting ahead of yourself. 

Amrun, I'll be on it asap.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyways. Whatever.

I've made my case. R o f l c o p t e r  is a cop, sure, but he's the mafia cop. He got extraordinarily lucky and turned a "guilty" result on the miller on Night 1 and used it to reveal in Day 2. Automatic fucking town cred. Now the town roleblocker isn't going to roleblock him, and obviously mafia won't roleblock their own cop. He's made in the shade.

Oh wait, excuse me. He didn't "reveal" per se, but he highly hinted at being 'in the know'. Since then all he's done is claim Didi is innocent, and then claimed being roleblocked last phase (with no explanation of his actions this phase).

I've gotten innocent three straight times in a row and have been roleblocked now. I decided that I'm not going to risk having everything fail for naught and continue to be roleblocked while town continues to associate me as mafia since Day 2.

Here are my investigation targets:

Night 1 - Blaze (innocent - though it turns out he might be Godfather so that could explain that result)
Night 2 - Sajin (innocent)
Night 3 - lambda (innocent)
Night 4 - Roleblocked. 

So I decided I would reveal, see who counter reveals me, and either way 1 of 2 things will happen. I will die, fuck it, I'm useless if I get roleblocked anyways or if town towns me, at least my death will prove R o f l c o p t e r  is mafia, or you can believe that I am Hank, and have actually been subtly trying to imply it since . Amrun is my NF BFF, I love Hank's character in BB, she role assigned me. Derp.

Either way, vote me or ROFLCOPTER, this is information phase.

Although I can assure you that town will make a major step in the right direction if we can lynch ROFLCOPTER, but if you need to sacrifice me, then that's fine. Gomez can still do work.


----------



## Scar (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*
Bc I am the real Hank 
Jk....
I'm really more incnlined to believe R O F L than WAD. I'd say go for Blaze again but if he doesnt have a big majority over the second lynch target he might survive again. Like WAD said lynching him should give us some answers


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 15, 2011)

Blaze is already confirmed to be a Mafia. Why are you hesitating on lynching him? The fact that our votes are getting separated with few gap is one of the factor Blaze's seemed keep on surviving.
*
[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Exactly, I'm glad someone is smart enough.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Confirmed roleless Godfather can wait to be lynched next phase Blaze, plus no one knows what gimmick you're using to stay alive through these lynches. I don't buy that it only happened one time.

ROFLCOPTER is mafia cop and lynching him would be greatly advantageous to us. But if the town cop who has become useless needs to die to prove it, so be it.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm still not sure weather to believe you WAD or that you're just trying to separate the votes again.

I'm sticking to my vote to Blaze.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I'm still not sure weather to believe you WAD or that you're just trying to separate the votes again.
> 
> I'm sticking to my vote to Blaze.



It's pretty simple.

Blaze is obviously the godfather. Investigation immune since I investigated him and he turned up innocent, and supposedly bulletproof since Tao supposedly targeted him for day kill vigilante. He also might have some sort of evade death ability that works on lynches. Who the fuck knows.

Lynching me or ROFLCOPTER provides the answers that town needs. If ROFLCOPTER is given another night of leeway, that's more information mafia has about us.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 15, 2011)

So in short, you wanted to have the least threat be disregarded for now supposedly Blaze was the godfather and his role are just passive that wouldn't do anything while ROFL being mafia cop will be more threat if he uses his ability again.

But if ROFL died and was confirmed to be a townie then, YOU know of the consequences. It will only mean that you're lying but I guess I can believe you since Blaze seemed to be baiting himself a lot right now on trying to save ROFL.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> So in short, you wanted to have the least threat be disregarded for now supposedly Blaze was the godfather and his role are just passive that wouldn't do anything while ROFL being mafia cop will be more threat if he uses his ability again.
> 
> But if ROFL died and was confirmed to be a townie then, YOU know of the consequences. It will only mean that you're lying but I guess I can believe you since Blaze seemed to be baiting himself a lot right now on trying to save ROFL.



Precisely. The second paragraph is nothing I've contemplated since in my own mind I know my role and innocence. 

So if I have to die first. Hey. Fuck it. It actually delays Blaze's doom more, but whatever. He's pretty much compromised so he can't do anything.

But if you guys want to make a comeback, vote Lynch ROFLCOPTER, afterwards we'll vote lynch Blaze.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay then since you seemed to be pretty confident. If ROFL flipped as the *real* town cop then we'll go after *you* and *Blaze*.

*[Change vote lynch roflcopter]*
_
Note: I'll be inactive again, finals week._

Edited: I'm still kinda suspicious of Sagemaster. He keeps on avoiding on voting Blaze and keeps on voting for WAD. I don't know weather to trust his roleclaim but it seemed he's still trying to stray away on voting Blaze. Anyways, I also changed my vote now.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*
Because it's always a safe vote either way


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

* [Vote Lynch ROFLCOPTER] *

I remain on the fence but WAD is certainly arguing hard...


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 15, 2011)

ETT attacked the godfather. It is WAD or Blaze. Why vote roflcopter? And if he is really the a cop?

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

I admit I'm confused with Cops claiming everywhere...


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2011)

no bulletproof cop carries around a bloody knife. that should be obvious enough. no way will i fall for wad's fake investigation claims as he has done so in the past with very convincing results as well. he studies players extensively and has a good sense for scum but being scum himself makes it even easier to manipulate the people with claims of investigations. so nice try wad. you may fool others but not me  

not lynching you will be town's biggest mistake thus far and i'm not prepared to allow it


----------



## Didi (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, my assessment:
-WAD is mafia (James says so, Super Mike says so, Rofl counterclaimed him. Seems like enough evidence and anyone voting Rofl instead is stupid.)
-Rofl is town (Well, I think he is because he is right about me being innocent, he counterclaimed someone, a thing mafia most likely wouldn't do, and he can very well be the cop with how Homestuck a miller got lynched because of him)
-LB is trolling & pro-town 

I'd rather not lynch Blaze simply because I'm afraid it will fluke again, and I don't want to waste another day

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*

Btw, remember guys, Super Mike said:
-WAD is mafia
-Blaze is mafia
-Brolly is mafia

And I'm also suspicious of fear just like him. I think we should also really trust Super Mike, my instincts say he's very likely pro-town.

Btw to whoever said Lambda wasn't mafia; I think he was on Walt's side since he was HIS doctor, and Walt's side is mafia, right?



Amrun, I must say, this closed set up thing has provided for a marvelous game already, and good trolling opportunities as LB has shown. Excellent, really brainstimulating.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

* [ change vote Lynch WhatADrag] *

people need to stop being cogent 

nice post Didi you've convinced me


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Time to go..*

[Change Vote WAD]*


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah trust the roles of rofl and james. mike and lb not so much. town wouldn't have three cops/clepto. but wad going is a definite yes. because he has been a suspect since day one and we can't really move forward finding suspects without this.


----------



## Didi (Mar 15, 2011)

James is a thief.

I personally think Rofl and Super Mike are the two cops. Rofl is pretty much confirmed and Super Mike has been hinting at an investigative role since forever, so he's something of the kind.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*

A bloody knife? 



> The mysterious man’s face was splattered with blood, but he never stopped grinning.
> 
> 
> Marco – Elliot Schwartz has had his throat slit.



A knife used to slit a throat, which ends up being bloody.



Oh

And St.Lucifer is 100% drug dealer scum, or a junkie.

Suffice to say that his damaged car had some nasty things in it.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay fair enough. I got confused on WAD's statement about the mafia cop and Blaze baiting himself to save rofl. The "bloody knife" object seemed to be very irrelevant from a cop's equipment.

*[Change vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

dotcom


----------



## Fear (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WAD]

*Don't worry Didi, I'm not scum. I can assure you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

It was so hard being an independent in this game


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 15, 2011)

Know any mafia you could tell us about?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, lambda, Princess Ivy, and Fear are all mafia scum


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 15, 2011)

You seem like a trustworthy guy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> You seem like a trustworthy guy.


----------



## Fear (Mar 15, 2011)

Seeing as how there is a high cap of players in this game, the chances of his claim being true are indeed quite high - but they are definitly_ random._

However, you are wrong about me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Fear said:


> Seeing as how there is a high cap of players in this game, the chances of his claim being true are indeed quite high - but they are definitly_ random._
> 
> However, you are wrong about me.



Whatever you say, Fearsenberg


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

I couldn't possibly troll this game if I tried.  But whatever.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I couldn't possibly troll this game if I tried.  But whatever.



So far in this game, I'm sitting on the throne of trolls.

Why do you think Blaze has kept being saved?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

You =/= Me.

 But like I said earlier, I believe you to be another role and R o f l got caught.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

nah man, ROFL is the real Hank Schrader. I swear


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

It seems my initial thoughts of you being mafioso were right.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Sure am. Now I'm wondering if I should clue town in on our secrets.

What do you think guys?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Do it!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

I demand more thread activity before I divulge such classic information.

Also by the way, my role is completely fodder now. I used up my abilities saving Blaze's blatant ass.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

A convenient excuse.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2011)

just do it wad. do it for us


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I demand more thread activity before I divulge such classic information.
> 
> Also by the way, my role is completely fodder now. I used up my abilities saving Blaze's blatant ass.


 
Why would you save Blaze.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright, first things first, I just want to point that the following are mafia:

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, lambda, Princess Ivy, Fear.

Of course, no one will believe that mafia is selling out his teammates, but here's why - two of those names do not belong to my mafia, but Walt's mafia. I've included two of my own to establish credibility because when all is set and done, my mafia just wants to see Walt's bald fucking head erased from this world.

I'd check back and see all the people who laughed at the idea of a second mafia group being possible, because they may likely be a part of it. It's a small faction no doubt, I'd say no more than 5, but they definitely exist. It is up to you to decide which two from the list are mine, and which two are Walt's.

Here is our roles and abilities:



> Los Pollos Hermanos Faction: (8/8)
> 
> 
> Gustavo ?Gus? Fring: [Godfather] Gus is a big-time drug distributor in the Southwest, but he has remained in the shadows for twenty years by being a legitimate businessman. He owns the restaurant franchise Los Pollos Hermanos (The Chicken Brothers). Gus is extremely wily and cautious. He shows up innocent to all investigations, cannot be killed except through lynch, and cannot be dealt drugs.
> ...



Obviously, we were confused about the whole Walt/Jesse thing, and suspected him of being mafia. But things got interesting once we started getting our cop results. People were turning up either "innocent" or "guilty" in investigations. We figured it would be a role revealing investigation. Why would we need innocent/guilty results if we were the only guilty ones?

In case it isn't obvious by now, I'm Mike.



I am repenting for my hitman sins. Blaze is obviously our Godfather, Gus. Which is why he's investigation and bulletproof. 

Note that I am confirming our Godfather who is a vital role as if we did take down Walt and Jesse the junkies would follow his votes.

We acknowledged there is no way to win after we saw all the different "investigation" roles people have besides cops. Neighborhood watch? A klepto thief? Whatever Super Mike is?

So with my last wish, we demand that you follow our leads.

For fucking with you guys and making you waste the first four lynches, I am giving you my lynch, and those four names to lynch afterwards. That makes up for everything. I think.

Straight Edge all the way bro.


----------



## Fear (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice speech.

Got anything else? Cause' your gonna need a heck of alot more than that if you think you can out think me. 

I don't even need to role reveal, disregarding your attempt to get me lynched alone will suffice. 

Now think about it everyone, have I done, or acted suspicious in any possible way? Don't listen to this confirmed *mafia* member, we all know their motives - which is to take down as many people before they go.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Would've been awesome if I didn't reveal. Town would've towned so hard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't expect town to follow the list of a confirmed mafioso completely.

However when you're still inexplicably alive later on in the game, they'll start to realize that everything I said in that post is 100% true.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Alright, first things first, I just want to point that the following are mafia:
> 
> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, lambda, Princess Ivy, Fear.
> 
> ...


 
Is Juan Bolsa one of the people on your faction that you sold out ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Is Juan Bolsa one of the people on your faction that you sold out ?



Maybe 

Yes ROFL, you have been roleblocked the last two phases. And you will continue to be roleblocked until Juan Bolsa dies


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Maybe
> 
> Yes ROFL, you have been roleblocked the last two phases. And you will continue to be roleblocked until Juan Bolsa dies


 
I know I've been roleblocked lol.
That's ok though, cause that was the entire point. 
Besides, we've got plenty of investigative roles left to find your teammates. 

Why wasn't I targeted the 2nd nightphase tho ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm not actually sure. This is a quote from Blaze from our QuickTopic where we converse and such:



> Also give me some info guys.
> 
> I quickly thought up this
> Frame-Sajin
> ...



I think maybe we were considering the possibility that you weren't Hank, but some other non-bulletproof cop that might have been offed by Walt's group. We actually thought that Homestuck was a member of it, for a while.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

So WAD just revealed he's mafia?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So WAD just revealed he's mafia?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

I call bullshit.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I call bullshit.


 
On him being mafia, or all the stuff he has "shared" with us ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Both. There's a possibility he's mafia, I'm certain, as there is for all of us (excluding myself of course, since I'm obviously town ), but he's not going to give away information. He'd probably be killed for that. If not, WAD's a sly one that would present the correct information and have people like myself and others believe it's not real due to how obvious it would be if it was, and as such, thinks reverse reverse psychology is an apt method. I utilize it myself all the time.

But who are we to deny his offering? If he wants to be lynched, so be it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

lol LB, I'm in yo head~

I'm definitely Mike. I've already used my ability all three times and thus am fodder.

I used it a bit preemptively on Homestuck in Day 2 because I wanted to minimalize discussion. Then I used it both times to save Blaze on a secondary target (Marco, Mio) who possessed the necessary half majority for me to execute them.

We know we're doomed with all the info gatherers plus Walt's group running rampantly in the shadows, so it's my last dying wish to help town with this info, as I am always a townie at heart. Hopefully people will eventually trust that post to be 100% true and accurate, and as I am lynched and targets from my hitlist fall, you will see that is the point in the game where I gave up trolling, lying, or otherwise deceiving everyone.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Not really, WAD. I'm in yours.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Dump Sphyer. Let's become canon. I've always wanted to move to Canada anyways. Love that country.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Implying I was ever with him. Pitiful mortal.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch WAD]*
A claim and you seem okay with it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Implying I was ever with him. Pitiful mortal.



Mortal am, but pitiful, not. Aphrodite the goddess fell in love with a mortal man, didn't she?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicely done. But no, not happening.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Sphyer's already used that one.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipnayzUp5dE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Which reminds me~


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

*waiting*~


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, I'd forgotten all about this.  I'll do it in a moment.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice 

Too bad she decided to marry Nick Cannon...I mean...really?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

That really was a bad decision. :S


----------



## Fear (Mar 15, 2011)

Think that's bad?

Look at who Jay Z got.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *Jay*-zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Fixed for you.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*

I Like WAD 

And if he is right, he is fodder now.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *Broke it* for you.



Here's a real fix.


Anyway, whose getting the priority lynch right now?

Blaze or WAD?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Here's a real *edit.*
> 
> 
> Anyway, whose getting the priority lynch right now?
> ...



Exposed for you.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 15, 2011)

If WAD is fodder, we might as well go for Blaze.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

I reckon WAD. A real pro would post a real mafia list andmodify one ability slightly, such as the number of times it can be used, to make it credible. And you better believe WAD is pro


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh and also



WhatADrag said:


> Alright, first things first, I just want to point that the following are mafia:
> 
> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, lambda, Princess Ivy, Fear.
> 
> ...



How very familiar.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 15, 2011)

Blurgh - *[Vote Lynch WAD]*

We will see


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Exposed for *myself*.



Good to know.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Third grade trolling skills, Sphyer. I'm disappoint.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Third grade trolling skills, Sphyer. I'm disappoint.



I'd rather not go any higher for someone of your level though.

Could make you confused.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Sphyer, this is where I will show you that though you were my former captain, my power far exceeded that of yours


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Sphyer, this is where I will show you that though you were my former captain, my power far exceeded that of yours




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9tJMa1mpK0[/YOUTUBE]


Time for vengeance


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Amrun (Mar 15, 2011)

lambda died last night.  Why do people keep missing that?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Try putting it in size seven font. That'll surely work.

Owait--


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Amrun (Mar 15, 2011)

Minimize spam, please.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Alright, first things first, I just want to point that the following are mafia:
> 
> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, lambda, Princess Ivy, Fear.
> 
> ...




Town's goal: Kill *ALL* Los Pollos Hermanos faction members.

And this:



Amrun said:


> *The mafia* has asked me to post this for them:
> 
> ​



THE Mafia. Stop with this "we have 2 mafias".


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok i haven't read any of today's posts, so bear with me.

I realize Mio dying right after i voted her may seem suspicious, so i'm gonna reveal my role in the hopes town won't waste a lynch on me:

_You are Hank Schrader, a manly crack Drug Enforcement Administration field agent and the only honest man in Albuquerque, New Mexico. Your job is to find your brother-in-law Walt and his meth cook partner in crime Jesse, who are either part of the town or possibly the 16 or so member single mafia faction. For this, you have the ability to investigate anyone in the nightphase. As a cop, you also have a kevlar vest, granting you bulletproofness. As a trusted protector of the people, you are also allowed to copy paste your role PM to the public. You are also masons with James. And you can kill anyone in the night with your knife._

I investigated Rolf, Mio, ETT, WAD, James, Blaze, Chibason, and Closet Pervert and they were all guilty.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

And a fourth one enters the fray.

This phase is amazing with so many bullshitters.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 15, 2011)

I forgot a part of Amrun's PM because she added it only after she showed me the sketches of the unfinished game (she showed them to me because she's my best friend, lover, my wife, my concubine, my sister _and_ my daughter):

_There are also four other Hanks in the game. If you can find all the rest of them, your powers will combine you will summon the Earth's greatest champion, Captain Planet. Remember, the power is Yours!_

Only one more to go!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

> THE Mafia. Stop with this "we have 2 mafias".



Poor Majin Lu. You didn't read it at all you seem.

Why would our cop have only an "innocent/guilty" investigation result if we're the ONLY mafia? Not to mention, why would one of our sub-objectives have to do with Walt and Jesse's gang?

There's also the write-ups which makes it blatantly clear that Walt is his own faction.

You're going down darlin'.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 15, 2011)

@ WAD

And? Do two factions mean two *mafia* factions?

I read my PM: Kill Los Pollos Hermanos. 

About Walt, the write ups show since his son death, something changed. Or he will die soon (there is something like a countdown, it seems) or he is a SK now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Masons or mafia, whatever you want to call it. Regardless, their objective is not the same as town's and thus they are a threat to you guys just as much as we are to them.

Point is, a separate, self-aware group exists. Walt. We will find you. And we will kill you.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2011)

Will the real Hank Schrader please stand up?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Will the real Hank Schrader please stand up?


 You called.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 15, 2011)

So are we lynching Blaze or WAD?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> So are we lynching Blaze or WAD?


 
Most people seem to lean towards lynching WAD, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

Better safe than sorry i think


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Alright, first things first, I just want to point that the following are mafia:
> 
> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ, lambda, Princess Ivy, Fear.
> 
> ...



Fuck what I said before. Whoever is Hank isn't as important as this. WAD will be looked into tonight.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You called.



I called myself, yes.

Because I'm the real Hank Schrader


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Fuck what I said before. Whoever is Hank isn't as important as this. WAD will be looked into tonight.


 
WAD will most likely be dead tonight tho.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

In before I have a hidden bomb ability that I conveniently neglected to mention


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Ok i haven't read any of today's posts, so bear with me.
> 
> I realize Mio dying right after i voted her may seem suspicious, so i'm gonna reveal my role in the hopes town won't waste a lynch on me:
> 
> ...



You've got to be shitting me.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> In before I have a hidden bomb ability that I conveniently neglected to mention



i have suspicions you've used the general outline of that geniune mafia pm and made changes to suit.

you're sly like that, Aizen-dono


----------



## Mio (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like I was right in the end 

/dead


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> WAD will most likely be dead tonight tho.



My role isn't limited to living players.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 15, 2011)

Sypher is Hank too.....wat?


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 15, 2011)

Wait Closet Pervert  is Hank too......double wat?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> In before I have a hidden bomb ability that I conveniently neglected to mention


 
I wouldn't be surprised if you actually did that. 



Super Mike said:


> You've got to be shitting me.


 
The number of Hanks just keeps growing. Soon, there will be Hanks everywhere..


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanks, Hanks everywhere.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> My role isn't limited to living players.



You're wasting your ability if you use it on me. Use it on one of the four people I've CONFIRMED as mafia, both my own and Walt's.

All I've done is use my execute ability to end the day phase on Homestuck, Marco, and Mio.

You can check the write-ups for relevance to my character, Mike.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You're wasting your ability if you use it on me. Use it on one of the four people I've CONFIRMED as mafia, both my own and Walt's.
> 
> All I've done is use my execute ability to end the day phase on Homestuck, Marco, and Mio.
> 
> You can check the write-ups for relevance to my character, Mike.



I'll put it this way. I'm not limited to one player. I will figure out everything on your list tonight.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 15, 2011)

I guess something is wrong with my role pm because I'm not Hank


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I'll put it this way. I'm not limited to one player. I will figure out everything on your list tonight.



Fair enough. I wish you much success in this venture of yours.



			
				Majin Lu said:
			
		

> I guess something is wrong with my role pm because I'm not Hank


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 15, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I guess something is wrong with my role pm because I'm not Hank



I read that as "I am Hank" then I was like wat?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 15, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I guess something is wrong with my role pm because I'm not Hank


Then you are mafia. Because it's just us... and them.



Grαhf said:


> Hanks, Hanks everywhere.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

I've got the strongest evidence. Confirmed town, first to paste role, exposed WAD and R o f l at the same time.

Where is everyone else's evidence? Their "words"? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I've got the strongest evidence. Confirmed town, first to paste role, exposed WAD and R o f l at the same time.
> 
> Where is everyone else's evidence? Their "words"? Don't make me laugh.


 
Who did you investigate and what was the result ?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I've got the strongest evidence. Confirmed town, first to paste role, exposed WAD and R o f l at the same time.
> 
> Where is everyone else's evidence? Their "words"? Don't make me laugh.


Well, the fact that you copy/pasted that evidence without worry of getting modkilled... Also, you claimed Mio was innocent, but she was with Saul, who i think is with Walt and Jesse? Anyway, one of the mafias. I mean, the story said she was up to no good, right?

Edit: nevermind, hadn't caught up with the day to where the mod cleared you. Can't believe Rolf was trolling, though.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone else think this is reminiscent of 'I am Spartacus?'

I am the person who damaged St.Lucifers car, and then found drugs in it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

I talked it over with Amrun. She edited the rules so you can.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I talked it over with Amrun. She edited the rules so you can.


 
Ignoring me, are you ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Ignoring me, are you ?



You can find that out on the very first post I counter-claimed WAD.  Would you like me to link you?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You can find that out on the very first post I counter-claimed WAD.  Would you like me to link you?


 Link me. I couldn't be bothered to scroll all the way back up.


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

If LB is not modkilled, she's Mafia for copy/pasting her role PM.

*[VOTE LYNCH Blaze]*


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 15, 2011)

Antlion6 said:


> Does anyone else think this is reminiscent of 'I am Spartacus?'


Yes, i thought so too.



Cubey said:


> If LB is not modkilled, she's Mafia for copy/pasting her role PM.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Blaze]*


Just a couple posts above you...


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, ok


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry about no vote count.

will give one today, promise. I passed out at my computer, half-way done with my essay.


----------



## Scar (Mar 15, 2011)

Why not lynch Blaze and kill Wad? It's confirmed Blaze is bulletproof so Lynch will be the only way to get rid of him. Our vig should kill Wad


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 15, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Why not lynch Blaze and kill Wad? It's confirmed Blaze is bulletproof so Lynch will be the only way to get rid of him. *Our vig should kill Wad*



You guys didn't care about him very much, you see...


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

I voted for both of them last day phase 

Where the fuck did any of you get the idea that following the Mio wagon would lead to good things?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Link me. I couldn't be bothered to scroll all the way back up.



It's the quote right under this:



LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch WAD]*
> 
> For spewing the biggest WAD of shit this game. Hank Schrader is _my_ role. I'm going to assume you thought you could get away with claiming another role since 1.) there is no visible role list, and 2.) you know the roles because Amrun, by your own admission, showed you one while in the works before.
> 
> ...






Cubey said:


> If LB is not modkilled, she's Mafia for copy/pasting her role PM.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Blaze]*



Nope:



Amrun said:


> *Announcement from the game mod:
> 
> LegendaryBeauty's character is town-aligned.
> 
> ...



My case is perfectly legit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Lynch me lynch me 

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

NEVER TOO LATE TO START A CUBEY WAGON?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmmmm... Maybe we should keep WAD alive as a sort of channel to their mafia cop, assuming that wasn't bullshit too. I mean bullshit or not, he's clearly more talkative than Blaze, assuming they're the same mafia. I say we kill Blaze now, and keep milking the rat for names until he runs out. It worked well in Chibason's Naruto game.

Of course Blaze if you're not with WAD, now's the time for a counter offer. As a motivator, *[VOTE LYNCH Blaze]*



EnterTheTao said:


> You guys didn't care about him very much, you see...


I confused your role with Clovis, which is why i assumed you were with Jesse and Walt. That's why i figured the junk yard or whatever guy was a mafia vigilante. But at least someone listened to you.


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

Fuck that, lynch Blaze now and WAD next. No ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder if WAD is a bomb role..?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Where the fuck did any of you get the idea that following the Mio wagon would lead to good things?


I figured i wanted to see if Mio's team was actually the one controlling the lynches. Keeping the Blaze as a target, while the second most voted townie gets the rope. It wasn't, but at least we now have some idea of what the factions are.



Cubey said:


> Fuck that, lynch Blaze now and WAD next. No ifs, ands or buts.


I assume you'll be the bad cop...


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

I assumed Blaze or WAD would be lynched two phases ago as the good cop. See how that turned out?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 15, 2011)

lol that was interesting. for a canon man most of the roles released by drag seem believable. lol on the insistence that there is no second mafia there is like 9 in the list of his. 47 in this game I believe. there is not 38 townies. that is a lot of roles to make up. 

not sure if I trust any of drag's list of mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright, I'll admit it.

My secondary passive ability is I am a bomb. But here's the kicker, do I kill the first person who voted for me? Or the last? 

Perhaps it is indeed a good idea to lynch Blaze, and use me as a source of information for next phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Obviously first; you wouldn't even bring up a choice, assuming you even have that ability.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

I have to say I'm surprised Amrun of all people would give a mafia member a bomb ability, and have it not even be their sole ability.

That's why I begged her to role assign me (plus Mike is as mafia as it gets in the show). Even if you kill me, I'm guaranteed to take someone down with me.

Oh the glory


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch WAD]*

I'm willing to risk it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 15, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 15, 2011)

lol such a vote split. looks like I'm gonna be busy tonight so no vote count. where hs at that punk was sub-mod too since me and ett are busy.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 15, 2011)

What is wrong with WAD now? Throwing my name in the suspected list? lol Go ahead and believe that mafia list he confirmed. 

I even gave WAD a doubt that he's not on the same team with Blaze because of Chibason's statement and that Sagemaster keep on voting for WAd but not for Blaze. 

He's trolling to the fullest. Anyway, he's quite entertaining and I think we should keep him alive for now because we might be able to find out more about his faction. He's definitely a Mafia now. I'll call for lynching the quiet one.

*[Change Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Alright, I'll admit it.
> 
> My secondary passive ability is I am a bomb. But here's the kicker, do I kill the first person who voted for me? Or the last?
> 
> Perhaps it is indeed a good idea to lynch Blaze, and use me as a source of information for next phase.



You won't be needed next phase.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 15, 2011)

I will do a vote count... eventually.  I just got out of class.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> What is wrong with WAD now? Throwing my name in the suspected list? lol Go ahead and believe that mafia list he confirmed.
> 
> I even gave WAD a doubt that he's not on the same team with Blaze because of Chibason's statement and that Sagemaster keep on voting for WAd but not for Blaze.
> 
> ...



But we're on the same mafia team


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> You won't be needed next phase.



Since when were you under the impression that you aren't going to be roleblocked?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2011)

It really doesn't matter if I'm roleblocked or not tbh.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 15, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> But we're on the same mafia team



Trying to fueled up the suspicion on me?


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I assumed Blaze or WAD would be lynched two phases ago as the good cop. See how that turned out?


Well we could at least make the best of it by killing Blaze first, since WAD could give us some names. Even all the Hanks, their wives, and Skylar can't find all the bad guys before some of them get targeted. Also, the other mafia will be more inclined to work with us if we give WAD the chance to work with us first. That's how it went in Chibason's Naruto mafia... one of the Pain mafia were screwed, so he ratted one of the Akatsuki... and the Akatsuki ratted most of the Pain mafia! Or was it the other way around? Anyway, we won that one easily after that, which was kind of sad, but victory nonetheless.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> It wouldn't matter because whoever blocks me won't be able to do it forever. What I plan on learning from you is supplementary to what I already know. It is by no means necessary. Therefore, blocking me isn't a big deal. We have other investigative roles and you can't block them all.



No, but they can be cleverly misdirected to investigate people that we deem worthy to frame 

And you seem to forget that we can also, well, you know. KILL people.

Personally I think you guys won this, but the more "investigators" that come out, the more fucked and scrambled you guys will be when it comes down to the wire as we slowly eliminate them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2011)

That's where you wrong. I told you the number of players is not something I'm limited too.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

Everyone's voting WAD, then? Anyone who doesn't is a derp.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> That's where you wrong. I told you the number of players is not something I'm limited too.



You're quite limited if you're dead.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 15, 2011)

I personally think we should lynch Blaze first since WAD seemed to have many stories he still needs to tell.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Blaze]*

Finally.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2011)

If I die. That's a big if.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Trying to fueled up the suspicion on me?



It's the truth though.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 15, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> It's the truth though.



Yes it is.. You're my mason in the same mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> If I die. That's a big if.



If you're bulletproof, I think I'm going to convince my team to just surrender as even with hidden roles, the odds are horribly stacked against us with masons, shitloads of investigators, and nonstop bulletproofs who can role reveal.

If not. You're dead.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2011)

You'll find out soon enough.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

I suppose so!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, it has come to this. If Super Mike died this night phase, then the game continues but will lose a lead.
If he survived, WAD and his mafia are going to surrender and all of the town left will win.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2011)

I mean I'm playing aggressively, even for my standards.  Put two and two together and you shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Allright. I'm calling your bluff, I play poker in between jobs to pay the bills.

/srsagitation if you're another bulletproof.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 15, 2011)

Wait I'm still alive?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Wait I'm still alive?



You've been Edo Tensei'd


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 15, 2011)

This is awesome then 
Who has the major number of votes?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Blaze. I swear.

Not like you don't try to lynch him in every game, Zabuza


----------



## Amrun (Mar 15, 2011)

PHASE IS OVER.

I actually let it go a little longer than it should have by accident (by about 40 minutes).

I'm really sorry a votecount didn't happen before now.  Tuesdays are really busy days for me.


I also need to tabulate whether modkills need to happen.

Final votecount will get posted, then we will enter twilight.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2011)

will it be drag or blaze? the final showdown reaches it's climax.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Remember, if I actually flip over Blaze (I think I will). Remember what I said about being 100% truthful.

Well except the part where I added I was a bomb later on, that was just to fuck with LB and others mostly


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2011)

you such a traitor


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

> Mike: [Mafia Executioner] *Mike is a “fixer” for anyone with the money to pay for his services*; he has knowledge of security systems and forensic science and is a highly skilled killer. Mike is able to kill a person who has acquired half the required lynch votes on a given day. This ends the day and begins the night phase. This kill counts as a lynch and is not subject to the governor’s pardon. This ability can be used a total of three times. WHATADRAG



Money makes the world go round homey


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Remember, if I actually flip over Blaze (I think I will). Remember what I said about being 100% truthful.


If i'm guessing something right, we may not have to rely on faith.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Well except the part where I added I was a bomb later on, that was just to fuck with LB and others mostly



Kinda failed, since I doubted you had that ability in the first place.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Let us all pray for Blaze.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

You were a good Godfather 

Too bad you're being a bastard in every other game trying to get me killed you twatty McTwat Twat.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Mike, you should confirm i was telling the truth about me being Hank.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't now how I was found out but the other mafia faction has some hax roles.

Even though I appear innocnet. It's crazy.


It always happens.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't worry Blaze, at least you have that Jiraiya game.

Oh... sorry.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Very funny.


I gave up that game last phase when Fear attacked me.


No matter what everyone comes after me real early. Even when I killed the Vigi ETA at the right time some of you still come in numbers.

At least I got you guys last phase.


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, you got the townest town I've yet seen in a game. A huge accomplishment


----------



## Amrun (Mar 15, 2011)

*Final Vote Count Day 5*

*FINAL VOTE COUNT DAY 5*

1.       Antlion6 - WhatADrag > Blaze > WhatADrag

2.       Banhammer - James > WhatADrag

  3.       Bioness - Blaze > WhatADrag

  4.       blacklusterseph004 - WhatADrag

  5.       Blaze - Blaze > WhatADrag > Blaze

  6.       Bolivian Alpaca - WhatADrag

  7.       BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ

  8.       Closet Pervert - Blaze

  9.       CloudKicker - WhatADrag

  10.   Cubey - Blaze

  11.   Cycloid - Blaze

  12.   Didi - WhatADrag

  13.   Fear - WhatADrag

  14.   Grαhf - Blaze

  15.   gumby2ms - WhatADrag

  16.   Hidden Nin - Blaze

  17.   Judecious - Blaze

  18.   Jαmes - WhatADrag

  19.   lambda

  20.   LegendaryBeauty - WhatADrag > Roflcopter > WhatADrag

  21.   LifeMaker - Roflcopter > WhatADrag

  22.   Majin Lu - WhatADrag

  23.   Mangekyou SharingAL - Blaze > WhatADrag

  24.   Megalith - WhatADrag

  25.   Mei Lin

  26.   Mio

  27.   Platinum

  28.   Princess Ivy - Blaze > Roflcopter > WhatADrag > Blaze

  29.   R o f l c o p t e r - WhatADrag > Blaze

  30.   SageMaster - WhatADrag

  31.   Sajin - Blaze

  32.   Sphyer - WhatADrag

  33.   St. Lucifer - WhatADrag

  34.   Super Mike - Blaze > WhatADrag

  35.   The Gr8 Destroyer - Blaze

  36.   Wez

  37.   WhatADrag - Blaze > James > WhatADrag > Roflcopter > Cubey

  38.   Zabuza - WhatADrag


*20 - WAD
11 - Blaze
1 - Cubey*


Not voting: Wez, Platinum, BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ

With 35 alive, 18 is majority.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2011)

it's 21 wad 10 blaze


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Hahahahaha lol

I even voted for myself.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

That'll teach him to claim my role.


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2011)

Lulz I got a vote in there


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 15, 2011)

Remember what I said.

Kill the Walt fucks.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 15, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> it's 21 wad 10 blaze



No, it isn't.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

It is still amusing.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 15, 2011)

*Twilight Day 5*

*IT IS NOW TWILIGHT.

WhatADrag* is being prepared for the gallows.

If you have any last minute actions, please send them in.

You may talk in the thread until further notice, but no more voting.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 15, 2011)

By the way...in case he _was_ Hank..




Which is impossible, since I'm Hank.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 15, 2011)

lol vote count skewed you forget junkies  but that aside shalom wad. sucks we can't find inactive suspects you make games more interesting.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2011)

them junkies  or i suck at counting


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Or I'm just too awesome.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 15, 2011)

James, you suck at counting. 

Junkies do skew things, but that information isn't made public.

The PUBLIC vote count is 20- WAD, 11- Blaze.


One more thing before the write up goes up:



​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2011)

Amrun said:


> James, you suck at counting.
> 
> Junkies do skew things, but that information isn't made public.
> 
> ...





*goes back to 1st grade*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 15, 2011)

it hurts . dear god it hurts. people should use him for edits more often.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 16, 2011)

*End of Day 5: The Executioner Executed*

Mike knew he was compromised.

No half-measures, he said to himself as he tested the cold barrel with his tongue. 

No half-measures. 

*WhatADrag - Mike*  committed suicide by *shooting himself*.

 

 *Mike*: _[Mafia Executioner]_  Mike is a ?fixer? for anyone with the money to pay for his services; he has knowledge of security systems and forensic science and is a highly skilled killer.  Mike is able to kill a person who has acquired half the required lynch votes on a given day. This ends the day and begins the night phase. This kill counts as a lynch and is not subject to the governor?s pardon.  This ability can be used a total of three times. ​

--- 

 *END OF DAY PHASE 5

START OF NIGHT PHASE 5

PM ME YOUR ACTIONS ASAP

NO MORE TALKING 
*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Amrun (Mar 17, 2011)

*End of Night 5: Canceled Orders*

Bogdan remembered his old employee, Walter White.

He remembered how Walt's employment had ended, too, and realized Walt had some sort of anger issue.

He never thought Walt would come to his house, months later, and shoot him in his bed while slept.

*Antlion6* - *Bogdan* was *shot.*



*[FONT=&quot]Bogdan*[FONT=&quot]: _[One-shot Roleblocker] _Bogdan owns a car wash in Albuquerque where Walt used to work and quit from in a spectacular fashion, telling Bogdan ?Wipe down _this_!? and gesturing at his crotch.  Bogdan can ?accidentally? damage someone?s car, leaving him or her without transportation for the night.  This ability will only work once, though. 

[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]---

[/FONT]Two men, so similar in appearance that they could be twins, approached the boss they were working for -- for now.

They had orders from him, and they had orders from their uncle.

Who would they obey?

The answer was clear: family above all.

They each held axes loosely at their sides as they approached Gus from behind.

Gus, as cautious as he was, never expected it.

But they heard a distant bell, dinging alarmingly fast.

They knew what that meant.  The order had been canceled.

---

 Donald Margolis was depressed again.  His daughter... She seemed okay for now, but what if she faltered again?  He took the day off of work.​
---

Even though Hank's birdies still refused to sing, spooked by the newest batch of murders in town, Gomez continued to sweet talk a couple.

Somewhere in Albuquerque, a bird sang.

---

*Number of Junkies: 4

*---

*END OF NIGHT PHASE 5

START OF NIGHT PHASE 6

YOU MAY NOW TALK
*​


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 17, 2011)

rofl had a gun. he could be the cop or a killer :/


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 17, 2011)

I believe rofl as the real Hanks.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm obviously real Hank. I claimed and provided evidence first, exposing WAD as the lie, and was proven to be pro-town.

R o f l's just playing a mind game.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 17, 2011)

we should probably take a look at wad's list? i don't want to have rofl lynched he might be another cop.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 17, 2011)

WAD's list:

Brolly the Legendary SSJ
lambda - dead and corfirmed to be town
Princess Ivy - I can assure this isn't true as well
Fear

He also did mentioned Blaze was the godfather. Blaze is vulnerable to lynches now that the executioner is dead.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 17, 2011)

Lets wait for Mike's investigation, he should have some answers for us.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah lets wait for mike and his results....but lynching Blaze is always a great option.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah we always have Blaze


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 17, 2011)

until mike returns 

*[vote lynch blaze]*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ROLFCOPTER]*

I may change my vote depending upon Mike's investigation being fruitful or not.

Atm im suspicious of ROFL. They both claimed Hank, but LB was said by the mod to be town affiliated. So atm she is one more likely to be Hank, as she says.

Im hoping LB isnt just troll the town, if she has another town roll, but i will stick with vote for the time being.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 17, 2011)

* [vote lynch Blaze] *

obviously depending on how super Mike's info is this might change


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch blaze]*

for the moment


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]* for the time being.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm obviously real Hank. I claimed and provided evidence first, exposing WAD as the lie, and was proven to be pro-town.
> 
> R o f l's just playing a mind game.


 
A mind game... lol.
Anyone who has ever been in a mafia game with me knows that I don't play mindgames. Can't say the same about you, now can we ?



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH ROLFCOPTER]*
> 
> I may change my vote depending upon Mike's investigation being fruitful or not.
> 
> ...


 
LB trolling the town ? Don't speak such nonsense. 
She would never do such a thing.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

That's your biggest mind game yet, R o f l. You've made people think you don't play any, but I'm not the average person.

I've so caught onto your lies.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 17, 2011)

Dah, we will deal with Blaze first, but then we must clear up the Hank mess.

*[VOTE CHANGE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 17, 2011)

[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2011)

interesting but predictable phase gotta wait on mike before I make my mind up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not even going to bother voting for Blaze. We should know the outcome by now.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> That's your biggest mind game yet, R o f l. You've made people think you don't play any, but *I'm not the average person.*


 
The bolded I agree with. The rest, on the other hand, I do not.
Now, stop trolling before the inevitable towning begins.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

Why, precisely, should we believe your case?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Why, precisely, should we believe your case?


 
You mean, other than the fact that YOU know you're not Hank ?

Besides, what is there that I can do to convince anyone ?
I could copypasta my role description, but you'll just say that you did that as well, but you did it first.
Even though we both know that you copied that from an earlier role list that you got from Amrun months ago.

I'm still not sure on why you're doing this tho. I can understand you counterclaiming WAD, cause, you know, it's WAD. But why are you still keeping up this charade after he's already been lynched ? What did I do to you to deserve this ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

The Death Note Game.  I'm simply returning the favour, mafia scum.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The Death Note Game.  I'm simply returning the favour, mafia scum.


 

So, because I tried to get your scummy ass lynched in the Death Note game, you're now, as a townie, trying to get the bulletproof cop lynched.

I'm not getting the logic of that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

This transcends roles. Plus, it caught WAD, so there's a chance it'll get you too.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *This transcends roles.* Plus, it caught WAD, so there's a chance it'll get you too.


 
So, you're purely trying to get me lynched out of spite....
Well.. isn't that just _nice_.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Blaze]* again.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> So, you're purely trying to get me lynched out of spite....
> Well.. isn't that just _nice_.



Along with my gut feeling.


----------



## Friday (Mar 17, 2011)

Blaze has probably received over 100 votes in this game..


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 17, 2011)

We should've lynched Blaze last day. Although i guess WAD would've just used his ability on himself anyway. *[VOTE LYNCH Blaze]*

The Cousins want Blaze dead too? Makes sense canonically since the Cartel whom the Cousins are part of, are allies of Gus but also sort of rivals. And The Cousins themselves have some bad blood with Walt who's the most valuable asset to Gus. This could mean that Gus and Walt are on the same team, though that would be weird since Mio seemed to be against WAD and Blaze. Maybe Mio was a townie after all, and the part of the story about her being dirty slut was just for drama?

I was thinking that maybe Los Pollos mafia has divided into two factions kind of like in the show, but the Cousins should've known Blaze was bulletproof. Unless he has several lives instead? Maybe the Cousins need at least Gus and Walt dead in order to win? Possibly Mike an Jesse as well?

On the other hand, if Walt and Jesse are not with Gus, that would mean we have _three_ non mafia factions besides the independent roles. Also Walt killed someone who according to the story found drugs the earlier night...

Lu, what were you saying...?


By the way, nice closing write up on Mike the Cleaner.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 17, 2011)

I loved it myself 

No one's gonna kill WAD but WAD

/back2dead


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GUMBYMGS]*

His user title has me jealous


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Blaze]

*Might change it depending on the results of Mike's investigation though. We need to know which Hank we can trust.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 17, 2011)

This is one long ass game. Day 6... How many mafias are dead? 1 or 2? Maybe 3 at most?

It's kinda impossible to tell much from the write up i have to say. I still don't know if Clovis was mafia, not entirely sure about Mio's role either. I guess it makes sense if there are enough powerful town roles to compensate, or if the mafia are indeed divided into three small teams. But it's still pretty frustrating and slow.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*

Again, sorry for being a complete inactifag recently, too much work atm.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2011)

WAD lied about Brolly, lambda, Princess Ivy, and Fear being mafia. I don't know if the entire group is wrong or just one. I'm sure at least one is probably mafia, but let's not worry too much about that. 

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*

I didn't look into the Hank thing because I didn't feel it was as important. I'm believing ROFL for the time being though. LB is a troll. Earlier in the game she said she was going to, so I wouldn't doubt if she's been lying the entire time. She is, however, a townie.

Actually looking back, he listed lambda, someone who was already dead. Fucking hindsight/


----------



## Bioness (Mar 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*

lol, I hope Mike isn't mafia...


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 17, 2011)

Nope.

No matter what happens, I have no idea where this is going.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2011)

Rofl over LB and why the fuck are you all hesitant to *[VOTE LYNCH Blaze]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 17, 2011)

For the 100th time *[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 17, 2011)

Poor lambda. She dies, no one notices.


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


Btw, Lambda was on Walt's mafia side, right? Why do people keep saying he was pro town?

/doesn't know shit about Breaking Bad


----------



## Scar (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha the Lambda being dead thing has came up like 6 times and people still havent noticed.
*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*
He's gotta be important mafia, it's taken 4 phases  to lynch him.
Anyone pull any clues from the write up? I know there's something there but I dnt have enough info to put the clues together


----------



## Scar (Mar 17, 2011)

Didi said:


> *[Vote Lynch Blaze]*
> 
> 
> Btw, Lambda was on Walt's mafia side, right? Why do people keep saying he was pro town?
> ...



Lambda was walt's doctor but could roleblock anyone. Sound's like he would indeed be from Walt's faction


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*

Just going along for the wagon ride.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2011)

boring phase is boring . o well *[VOTE LYNCH BLaZE]* about time to get this to work.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

How many times have we attempted to lynch Blaze?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> How many times have we attempted to lynch Blaze?


 Ehm.. I think this is the 3rd time. 3rd time is the charm, right ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we've spent at least three day phases on it. This may be the fourth.

Each and every time we're stopped, which allows Mafia to do exactly what they want during the night time, and then day phase resumes and town tries once more to lynch what appears to be an unlynchable target. Is there evidence of a doctor? Something cock-blocking Blaze's death?


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2011)

It's you idiotic fucking townies falling for bullshit every phase 

Not you LB


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm pretty sure we've spent at least three day phases on it. This may be the fourth.
> 
> Each and every time we're stopped, which allows Mafia to do exactly what they want during the night time, and then day phase resumes and town tries once more to lynch what appears to be an unlynchable target. Is there evidence of a doctor? Something cock-blocking Blaze's death?


 
This is the 3rd time. First time, Marco ended up getting lynched thanks to WAD. 2nd time Mio ended up getting lynched, either thanks to WAD or junkies voting for Blaze. The previous dayphase we tried lynching WAD, although a few people still voted for Blaze I think.

Chances are that this time we'll succeed on lynching Blaze. Hopefully.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

From my viewpoint, lynching Blaze is absolutely pointless. But by all means, everyone go ahead.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought it was the junkie effect. We vote for Blaze but because we're junkies our vote switches to someone else without our knowledge.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2011)

lb you saying that because he is useless except for bp ability? if he is godfather that could be the case.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2011)

^ Only because 13 townies switched to Mio to allow her to get lynched in the first place.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

BP ability?


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2011)

bulletproof?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't know what powers Amrun decided to give to the Godfather, aside from the generic "innocent" ability. He may not be bulletproof, as he's seemingly unlynchable and needs to die somehow. Who knows.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2011)

are you saying we shouldn't vote blaze because he is useless but bp or because he can't be lynched?

o, o you posted I'll consider.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm saying he seemingly can't be lynched. Each and every phase the rest of you have tried and failed. I learn from my mistakes. Apparently a lot of people don't.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch blaze]*

For the moment


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha suspicious shit. Why would it only be for the moment? Dude is mafia.

Blaze was saved the first phase and apparently the second phase, although the vote count we saw was skewed by junkies. I've never seen an unlynchable role, and I'm sure he isn't.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*

By the way, I'm pretty sure rofl is the real Hanks.
LB's probably trolling. Her cop description doesn't seemed to be accurate especially the part where it says "You win when town wins."
It should be something, You win when all the members of Los Pollos Hermanos(sp?) are dead.

She also hadn't given us her investigation results but she's a town.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Blaze]*

Going to trust you, Mike. And troll, Ivy-hime? I'm disappointed you'd make such an assumption.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2011)

Man what have Mafia games come to


----------



## Blaze (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Man what have Mafia games come to



We should go back to the old days, where we lynched you every day 1.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm saying he seemingly can't be lynched. Each and every phase the rest of you have tried and failed. I learn from my mistakes. Apparently a lot of people don't.


He was saved by the executioner. Maybe once by the junkies or something, IIRC.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Blaze (Mar 17, 2011)

Not by junkies actually. Although they would be be angry if they think they did save me.


Also this time it will work.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

I personally don't find that viable, CP. But we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 17, 2011)

A lynch on Blaze and I didn't need to bandwagon?

Oh great
*[vote lynch Blaze]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

Guys, I'm mafia, lynch me.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2011)

lol sounds fun lb *[vote lynch legendary beauty]* anyone else wanna join? such a boring phase stupid vig had to go and die.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, gumby is fucking scum. This shit confirms it.

After Blaze, we will lynch gumby. You guys better not town.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2011)

can't you tell I'm screwing around honestly cube blaze is going and lb be bored as I am. now if people start seriously jumping on then you can scum hunt.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2011)

Fuck that, you just invited people to hop on the wagon with you. I already predicted you would try the "lol I was jaykaying" angle but I'm not falling for it.

You're Mafia, and you're going down.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2011)

sure sure cube. someone else seems bored after this phase there is going to be day 1 all over again. hopefully mike/rofl get something.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, can a cop please investigate this piece of scum tonight?

I'm 100% sure gumby is a mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 17, 2011)

What an easy way to draw out a mafia member.

If he really is, I'll .


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Yeah, can a cop please investigate this piece of scum tonight?
> 
> I'm 100% sure gumby is a mafia.



I'll find out. Maybe.

tbh he gave me a feeling.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Juri (Mar 18, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 18, 2011)

*End of Day 6: Betrayal*

The cousins disposed of Gus' body.

This time, the order was final.

The cartel no longer had use for Gus.

They could smell his plots.

They would not give him the chance to win.

That's how they had stayed on top for so long.

*Blaze* - *Gus Fring* was* chopped up by an axe.

*



*Gustavo “Gus” Fring*: _[Godfather]_ Gus is a big-time drug  distributor in the Southwest, but he has remained in the shadows for  twenty years by being a legitimate businessman. He owns the restaurant  franchise Los Pollos Hermanos (The Chicken Brothers). Gus is extremely  wily and cautious. He shows up innocent to all investigations, cannot be  killed except through lynch, and cannot be dealt drugs.


---

*END OF DAY PHASE SIX

START OF NIGHT PHASE SIX

**PM ME YOUR ACTIONS*​*
---

*Mod note: Sorry for the lack of vote count etc. but it was my birthday and I was busy.​


----------



## Amrun (Mar 19, 2011)

Extending night phase.  Missing some actions.  Busy IRL.  Sorry.

Tentative deadline 1pm.


----------



## Friday (Mar 19, 2011)

NF>your bf!!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 19, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> NF>your bf!!


----------



## Amrun (Mar 19, 2011)

Listen, people.

I tried to end the phase on time.

If you had sent in your actions, I could have.

If you follow my schedule, I stick to it.

I set aside time to do this.

If you don't follow the schedule I set out, I make no guarantees.


I STILL don't have all actions, but I'm working on the write up now.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 19, 2011)

*End of Night 6: Bang*

Walt found out that the DEA was closing in on the Blue Sky case -- or at least, getting some leads.

He found one of their leads and decided that for self-preservation, the lead must be eliminated.

The man called himself Tortuga and informed the DEA on the Cartel.  It was time that the DEA re-focused on the Cartel.

Walt had some framing to do.

Sometimes, having a brother-in-law in the DEA was more useful than dangerous.  This information was golden.

Walt drove to El Paso.  He found the man called Tortuga and set up a little surprise for the DEA there.

He cut off Tortuga's head, placed it on a tortoise's back along with a bomb, wrote "HOLA DEA" on the tortoise, then sent it on its merry way.

He detonated the bomb from a safe distance.

*Mangekyou SharingAL* *- Tortuga* was *decapitated*.





*Tortuga*: _[Reporter ; Bomb]_ Tortuga is a DEA informant and  the Cartel is after his head. As long as Tortuga is alive, extra night  actions will be included in the write ups. When he dies, only kills will  be reported. Tortuga will blow up if he is killed, killing the person  who attacked him or the last person who voted for him if he is lynched.

---

Several federal agents died in the explosion.  One only got his leg blown off, but saw a little too much.

Of those that survived, the Cartel decided to do a little cleaning.

The cousins visited someone's hospital room that night.

*Bioness - Vanco *was *suffocated.*



*Vanco*: _[Bomb-proof] _Vanco is a DEA agent in El Paso that  keeps a statue of Jesus Malverde, the drug dealers? patron saint, on his  desk. He cannot be killed by a bomb.

---

Steven Gomez was tired of all this shit going wrong with DEA investigations.

How were the crooks outguessing them at every turn?

They needed some sort of edge.

He needed more time than they had in a day.

He needed to do so much work, but he was so tire...

He looked at all the meth in the evidence locker.

This wasn't normal street meth.  It was blue and clean and, by meth standards, beautiful.

A little pick me up for one night, to catch these rats, couldn't hurt....

---

*Number of Junkies: 5

*---
​*END OF NIGHT PHASE 6

START OF AY PHASE 7

YOU MAY NOW POST
*​


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol Tortega. 
I actually watched that episode today.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 19, 2011)

It was so ironic that both targets had to do with that fiasco.


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2011)

So was he roleblocked then?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So was he roleblocked then?


 
Who                                ?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah damn. Thanks for the game Erin


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2011)

The bomb. No one died from him.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> The bomb. No one died from him.


 
The guy that was targeted by the bomb was bomb-proof. 
It's in the write-up.

At least, I think that's what happened.


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2011)

So the bomb-proof was roleblocked? Doesn't make sense for the bomb-proof to die by the bomb.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So the bomb-proof was roleblocked? Doesn't make sense for the bomb-proof to die by the bomb.


 
I'm not entirely sure what happened, either. 
Walt targets Tortuga, Tortuga is the bomb. Bomb kills noone. 
LPH kills bomb-proof guy.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 19, 2011)

was i roleblocked?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 19, 2011)

no tortuga what will we do without him. so only one bomb left I guess? daddy margeolis when he screws up at work maybe? junkies up to 5, they are like zombies. james you could be junkie it screws up your night actions.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess Walt was bomb proof or something. The bomb proof guy dying had nothing to do with the bomb, unless he got roleblocked or something.

So these write ups until now were the _expanded version_???

Anyway, i'm glad Tortuga was in the game. RIP Tortuga, Gus, Mike... I hope the mafia wins.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 19, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> So these write ups until now were the _expanded version_???


 

I thought the same thing when I read Tortuga's roledescription...


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok where is the police work we need some info


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 19, 2011)

Indeed some intel would be handy


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 19, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> no tortuga what will we do without him. so only one bomb left I guess? daddy margeolis when he screws up at work maybe? junkies up to 5, they are like zombies. james you could be junkie it screws up your night actions.



well that sucks i didn't steal anything


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 19, 2011)

lol tortuga


----------



## Scar (Mar 19, 2011)

I doubt walt is bombproof on the basis that has nothing to do with the show. 
I'd say he has a doctor protecting him except for this:

*lambda - Dr. Delcavoli has been shot.

Dr. Delcavoli: [Doctor] Dr. Delcavoli, Walt?s doctor that treats him for lung cancer, can protect one person per night but cannot protect himself. His protection lasts through the next day.*

He can't have 2 doctors in his group


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah but there is a lot of cops as well. this game is full of investigation tools, rbs and doctors. very few kills by my observation. but I just think no one knows who walt is but his mafia.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2011)

So how do junkies work again?


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 19, 2011)

read page 1. different people can also effect junkies based on a whole insane dynamics that will only be known when the game is over and amrun reveals them. 

but in short they are like mafia groupies who unknowingly change their vote according to meth production is my interpretation. 

supposedly they do a bunch of other things but as of now the junkies are going to become more powerful then mafia.

also you don't know If your junkie unless you feel confused that you've been rbed for so long without acting suspicious.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So was he roleblocked then?



I                      was. 

Because of that I learned nothing and am going for the next best option.

*[VOTE LYNCH BROLLY]*

Edit: Fucking watch judecious and gumby as well.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 19, 2011)

he could have been rbed though. huge player list and what i was sayin earlier. 

plus walt's mafia is in action now all known cops/clepto/spys are probably being rbed supermike, rofl, james etc. 

townies are a minority imo at this point. 3 mafia have died 1 walt, 2 lph everyone else is town/indi who has died and with junkie votes shit is getting very dangerous.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 19, 2011)

Since SM seems to know something (or at least is most definitely town) and I won't get another chance to post this phase, *[Vote lynch Broly]*.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 19, 2011)

Which is why you, Brolly, or Jude is gonna die today. You're the suspicious bunch and the town is getting weaker each phase.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 19, 2011)

Also who is Steven Gomez in BB canon? Maybe we can deduce the role. Could be helpful because Junkies don't usually know their junkies right?

Edit: Steven isn't a Junkie, but is probably getting a randomized meth effect.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 19, 2011)

Alright time to quit fucking around Both Gumby and Ivy are guilty as shit so lets lynch these bastards Yeah I'm a cop so lets get to the murdering

*[VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS]*

If there is a doc out there show me some love.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2011)

Super Mike.  I'm going to trust you.  Half because I'm sure you're town, the other half because Will Smith is awesome.

*[Vote Lynch Brolly]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 19, 2011)

gomez. ie; gomer is hank's dea partner can speak Spanish and basically handles hank's eccentricities on the job.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 19, 2011)

I suggest looking at the "on write ups" section of the OP. 

Also, "these are the expanded version?"

Problem?




There was a lot of info in the write-ups.  Nobody bothered to interpret them as far as I can tell.

Since when were you under the impression that this was a game where the mod would hold your hand?


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2011)

Get Gumby today I guess. Where's R o f l c o p t e r?

*[VOTE LYNCH gumby2ms]*


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2011)

Everyone change your vote to gumby.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 19, 2011)

he was active earlier never gave us any suspects maybe he will give some later. lol gr8 is also a cop. sure. mafia cop maybe. so many cops.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 19, 2011)

That turtoise 

*[VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 19, 2011)

gumby or brolly? Guys make a decision and lets not split the votes.


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2011)

Fucking gumby. Now do it.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not mafia
fuck you


----------



## Judecious (Mar 19, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Brolly]*


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2011)

Some of these people voting for Broly are most definitely Mafia.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Broly]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 19, 2011)

why the hate cube? lol phase reveals so much townies vote brolly and walt's mafia voting me? I pretty sure none of the brolly voters are mafia except maybe jude and hidden nin.


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2011)

Hate cuz you're mafia 

First we let Blaze live for 15 phases, now this. Fuck you all


----------



## Scar (Mar 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Gumby]*
Gr8 destroyer put his ass on the line for it, townies should vote like this.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 19, 2011)

ass on the line my butt no one's going to kill gr8 too many other cops to attack.


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2011)

Roleblock Mike + kill Gr8 combo for justice 

Kill gumby or you are a huge suzpect for next phase. I already have a few in mind.


----------



## Friday (Mar 19, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS]*


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 19, 2011)

I cant believe ppl suspect me because my roleblock have failed

maybe i was one of the first junkies

thats fked up I never even smoked marijuana


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> I cant believe ppl suspect me because my roleblock have failed
> 
> maybe i was one of the first junkies
> 
> thats fked up I never even smoked marijuana



OH MY GOD


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2011)

Broly is a legendary poster. Don't lynch him.


----------



## Juri (Mar 19, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH gumby2ms]*

Splitting the vote is a bad idea with so many junkies.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 19, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE GUMBY]*

For now. In a little while I'm gonna actually go and read the write ups. Apparently they may point us in the right direction, but they seem pretty ambiguous to me.

Edit:



> The only information guaranteed to be in the write-ups is the following: who is killed, the effects of methamphetamine use, and the number of junkies in the game. There is a role(s) that dictates more information be included in the write-ups. Once that player(s) is dead, all write-up information besides the three essential items mentioned above will be extraneous and included only upon my personal discretion. There will be no set-based, name-based, avatar-based, or fandom-based clues in any write-up. Clues based upon role interaction and game play will be included upon my discretion and depending on the status of the write-up dependent role(s).



I'm guessing that posts made by players could possibly influence the write ups.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 19, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS]*

I get the feeling he's mafia as well.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 19, 2011)

Hm.

Edit: I'm really starting to suspect Judecious. He hasn't been offed yet, but provides absolutely no information, thoughts, or views, just a vote and he's off again. While you all can get your suspicions on gumby or broly, I'm going with which I perceive the more suspicious threat.

*[Vote lynch Judecious]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 19, 2011)

No filler posts, keep shit like that in your head.

An even better thing is not posting until you actually have something to post. That's how most people do it. However I do strongly agree with you about Jude. I've noticed that exact same behavior.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

The edit option works wonders. That was just to be a placeholder until I've read over the events since I last posted. It's how I do things.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Just vote gumby there is nothing to look over


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

Vote's been edited in.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS]*
Mike seems to know what's up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you even paying attention? I didn't start the gumby thing. And people don't just come to vote. We don't want to reach majority too quickly.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes we do. Before some other Mafia comes in and gets us to town like they've been doing this entire game.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2011)

I mean yeah he's suspicious, but we don't want to start towning.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well it's either him, Judecious or Broly. I don't know Breaking Bad well enough to interpret the write-ups.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2011)

Information we're getting isn't coming from the write-ups though.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

This is the first phase we _aren'_t towning.

Stick with your votes, men


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay, I spend some time reading some of the write ups and also, quote this from WAD's post.
It seemed that every write up, Jesse and Waltz are getting mentioned in there and they are performing a night kill every phase. I'm not sure if they are town aligned or not.
Also, Los Pollos faction are performing their night kill as well often done by two people. If this quote was correct, the two people are obviously leonel and marco salamanca from this faction, example is this one when they killed ett 
"Two men approached the junkyard, walking side by side."



> Los Pollos Hermanos Faction: (8/8)
> 
> 
> *Blaze* Gustavo ?Gus? Fring: [Godfather] Gus is a big-time drug distributor in the Southwest, but he has remained in the shadows for twenty years by being a legitimate businessman. He owns the restaurant franchise Los Pollos Hermanos (The Chicken Brothers). Gus is extremely wily and cautious. He shows up innocent to all investigations, cannot be killed except through lynch, and cannot be dealt drugs.
> ...



Seems like the descriptions are correct after all.
But yeah guys, I'd go for this.. His defense against the accusations doesn't give me the town vibe.

*[Vote Lynch Gumby]*


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Btw, I think Walt might be the SK.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm intent on killing those who just post a vote to avoid modkilling. No townie would do that, in my opinion, and only mafia believe that laying low is so obvious that no one will consider them mafia for doing so.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

> No townie would do that,





/hatespostingimagememes

Inactivity is at an all-time high  It's better to just go with the practically confirmed scumbag instead derailing a perfect bandwagon for that reason alone.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2011)

And LB I think blackluster fits into that category. It's the classic mafia vote.

Vote.

Give a bullshit reason for vote (X seems to know whats up).

Leave.

Ask them a question they'll
a. Respond, but not answer the question
b. Leave w/o responding.

Sajin has been doing it too, but I don't know if he's busy irl or what, but I think this is the second time he's said he's only had enough time to vote and leave.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Sajin's reason is legit. He put his game on hold over it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> /hatespostingimagememes
> 
> Inactivity is at an all-time high  It's better to just go with the practically confirmed scumbag instead derailing a perfect bandwagon for that reason alone.



Yes, but people generally participate more than just "vote and leave." They contribute at least _something._ Judecious does nothing.



Super Mike said:


> And LB I think blackluster fits into that category. It's the classic mafia vote.
> 
> Vote.
> 
> ...



Sajin, I can confirm has been busy. The rest are left to their own devices.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Yes, but people generally participate more than just "vote and leave." They contribute at least _something._ Judecious does nothing.



No a lot of people do what Judecious did actually 

Not trying to defend him. He actually alarmed my scumdar as well. But he can be put on hold for the next day, can't he? If we have a Mafia.

Meh, whatever. Gumby's getting lynched regardless


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 20, 2011)

I can feel LB's sentiments. In my first Mafia game, All of the people scumhunting turned out to be all innocent (well except for the few pro of course who knew how to blend). Almost all of the inactive ones who posts just to vote were the Mafia scums but this game seemed to be quite different, Gumby isn't defending himself and I'm getting a strong vibe from him that his posts aren't town defense posts. When Cubey threatened him that he'll be investigated, he did not said he wasn't afraid of investigations but instead he justified his posts.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No a lot of people do what Judecious did actually
> 
> Not trying to defend him. He actually alarmed my scumdar as well. But he can be put on hold for the next day, can't he?* If we have a Mafia.*
> 
> Meh, whatever. Gumby's getting lynched regardless


Key word is _if._ We're not sure if he's mafia or not. Go for the useless ones.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mike said:
			
		

> And LB I think blackluster fits into that category. It's the classic mafia vote.
> 
> Vote.
> 
> Give a bullshit reason for vote (X seems to know whats up).


How is my reason bullshit? Are you saying you don't have cop powers?


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Mike was roleblocked last night so that's irrelevant and you voted for Gumby when he wanted to lynch Broly. The one who started the Gumby bandwagon was Gr8 Destroyer (and me ) so why bring up Super Mike?

You'd know that if you were paying attention. Or a townie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2011)

Exacta              .

On top of your very minimal input. And no, I'm not a cop. I've said this before.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 20, 2011)

Blackluster: Your reason for voting Gumby was "Mike seems to know what's up" when Super Mike wasn't even the one who pushed the Gumby wagon. Mike's initial suggestion was to lynch Brolly.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 20, 2011)

> Mike was roleblocked last night so that's irrelevant and you voted for Gumby when he wanted to lynch Broly. The one who started the Gumby bandwagon was Gr8 Destroyer (and me )


It looked to me like he was lynching gumby. From what I've seen in this game so far, Mike seems to have some kind of investigative ability since, unless I'm mistaken, town was able to follow his suggestions with success.


----------



## Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Amrun should start modkilling people.. such as:

Banhammer.
Bolivian Alpaca.
Platinum (He's one of those that just comes in, votes, and leaves..5/6 of his posts are votes -_-)


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

We have our next target folks 

And Banhammer is playing?  I agree with modkill.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 20, 2011)

All of a sudden LB and Mike want me gone 

I am not even Mafia lol


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 20, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Judecious]*

I've gone over Judecious' posts, he is mostly inactive but when he did post, it was to voice his suspicions of townies who were going after mafia (i.e. Marco and Mio). Plus all his votes with the exception of Blaze were on confirmed townies. That makes him more suspicious to me than Gumby.

Gumby gave me the mafia vibe with the way he spams commentary but I haven't really noticed anti-town behavior from him.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 20, 2011)

lol not defending myself. i'm attacking those who attacked me that is all. look at who I have voted for I was always voting for wad and blaze, not really jumping on any wagons until screwing around with lb's troll earlier. 

as for cubey he is suspicious as hell. i know supermike rofl and sajin are innocent just leave the wagon on me these damnable things are unstoppable in current inactive times.

 all games peaked a week ago with activity then dropped to ridiculously low/base levels of lazy wagons. I spent the whole game hunting walt mafia and lynching lph what do you think i am? 

too many people who were inactive in this game's strategy and decisions are coming out to kill me, doesn't bode good for me. so what i've probably been framed because super looked guilty when I investigated him but he is gomez and he is innocent. 

don't trust cops there is like 7 at this point stuck to investigating them knew chiba was innocent before he was killed but couldn't save him the next day if he was dead. 

*[VOTE LYNCH BLACKLUSTERSEPH]* best get a useless vote in but his activity and lazy explanations give me the idea he is a lazy mafia player pretending to give a shit about who he lynches.  goodnight all

edit;lol I spam commentary becuase someone has to help these nubs figure out whats going on to make plans. so many I'm confused whinner spam that I have to stop. play the game peeps


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

So now you're a cop too?


----------



## Scar (Mar 20, 2011)

We shouldn't split the vote right now if gumby isnt mafia we know who to lynch next. Judecious and blacklusterseph are targets for next phase if gumby is mafia. They both have significant cases against them.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm kind of convinced in gumby's explanation. These people like Judecious and blackluster just came in here following the gumby wagon without any proper deduction.

Besides, there is no strong evidence against him being a Mafia except his joke post.

Also, I searched all of Judecious' posts in this thread to confirm that most of his posts were all just vote posts and he even voted for Mio twice.

I'll be going with LB's suggestion and lead here.
*[Change Vote lynch Judecious]*

Edit: Judecious followed the Brolly wagon.. my mistake.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2011)

My vote may and probably will change before the phase is over. I have no leads, so I have to go off my gut. I need sleep now though.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 20, 2011)

> too many people who were inactive in this game's strategy and decisions are coming out to kill me, doesn't bode good for me. so what i've probably been framed because super looked guilty when I investigated him but he is gomez and he is innocent.
> 
> don't trust cops there is like 7 at this point stuck to investigating them knew chiba was innocent before he was killed but couldn't save him the next day if he was dead.



I must have missed this part, you're a cop?


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

So full of shit 

- Prove you're not a Mafia cop
- If you knew Marco was innocent, why didn't you stop it
- Reveal your character
- Who else have you investigated and what were the results


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 20, 2011)

well it seems amrun forgot about me  i stole an oboe from majin lu.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 20, 2011)

how do I prove i'm not mafia cop?that I was framed? no one will believe my role because of the hank shit and blaze's supposed role as doctor. 

 didn't know marco was innocent never investigated him. think I might be junkie other then those 4. I also investigated sagemaster early on investigation and failed. since then my last investigations all failed. me and james should share needles. 

besides would you reveal your role to prove you accusations against me? can I copy paste the whole role from pm or do I have to write it in brief?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 20, 2011)

Both of you, copy/paste your role now. Copy/pasting of role has been allowed by Amrun. 

Edit: Hmm, doesn't sound like a good idea too. Blaze also done a fakerole claim before, too many Hanks role claiming too. It doesn't seemed that copy/pasting of role would be effective


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes I would. And don't copy/paste. Just reveal your character.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 20, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> well it seems amrun forgot about me  i stole an oboe from majin lu.




Give me back my oboe


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 20, 2011)

i've already posted my role here. it was some pages back.

@majin lu: i think it's fair to say that mafia won't be carrying around an oboe?


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, I have to go, but I'm the Governor.

I was unable to save multiple townies because I become a junkie.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 20, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i've already posted my role here. it was some pages back.
> 
> @majin lu: i think it's fair to say that mafia won't be carrying around an oboe?


 

An oboe can kill 

I didn't know I had an oboe


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Ok, I have to go, but I'm the Governor.
> 
> I was unable to save multiple townies because I become a junkie.



How did you know you became a junkie? I thought it said in the write up that even the person himself wouldn't be able to tell if he became a junkie or not.

And so if you weren't able to save multiple townies, does it mean that you tried to save someone before but failed? If that's what happened, who did you attempted to save?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 20, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I was.
> 
> Because of that I learned nothing and am going for the next best option.
> 
> ...


 
You got roleblocked ?
I was wondering when that was gonna happen. It, also, explains why my action actually succeeded.
Don't bother lynching Brolly btw. 



Super Mike said:


> Also who is Steven Gomez in BB canon? Maybe we can deduce the role. Could be helpful because Junkies don't usually know their junkies right?
> 
> Edit: Steven isn't a Junkie, but is probably getting a randomized meth effect.


 
Gomez is a DEA cop.


Jαmes said:


> well it seems amrun forgot about me  i stole an oboe from majin lu.


 
What the hell is an oboe ?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 20, 2011)

So SuperMike was roleblocked by the Mafia, that's why they weren't able to roleblock rofl.
Who did you investigated rofl and what was the result?


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 20, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> So SuperMike was roleblocked by the Mafia, that's why they weren't able to roleblock rofl.
> Who did you investigated rofl and what was the result?


 
I investigated Brolly and he turned up innocent.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay, Some news in there. He should be removed from the suspect list now.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 20, 2011)

So brolly is innocent 

And an oboe is:


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

So who's the most suspicious currently?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 20, 2011)

Actually, gumby is suspicious because of his defense against the accusations. I'm not getting a town vibe from it but the evidences against him aren't really that strong considering it was just his joke post we're basing our suspicious for him.
_Edit: Gumby also claimed himself to be a cop, something that adds yo his suspicion factor._

Cubey, hmmm.. He claimed he was the governor and he said that he wasn't able to save some townies before because he became a junkie. The write up said that even the person itself wouldn't be able to tell if he became a junkie or not. He could still be saying the truth though but I wish to see a copy/paste role from him first.

Aside from them, We're suspecting of the inactive ones who will just come in this thread just to vote without proper deduction like Blackluster who followed the gumby wagon with a shallow reason. Judecious as well, vote and followed the Brolly wagon.

I'm leaning more on Judecious considering he followed the Brolly wagon and now  Brolly is already confirmed to be innocent. He also hadn't made proper deductions from the last phases and he even avoided the previous WAD and Blaze wagon and chooses to vote Mio instead.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 20, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> So brolly is innocent
> 
> And an oboe is:


 
It's a music instrument... 
The only person I can think of that has some connection to music instruments would be Jesse's little brother.



Platinum said:


> So who's the most suspicious currently?


 
Gumby2ms, apparently.

Which reminds me.. *[VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 20, 2011)

* [Vote lynch gumby2ms] *

cops everywhere it seems. Gumbys defense is hardly watertight, but, i tend to agree with the posters who have been lying low under the radar, they have to be considered possible suspects for next time


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS]*

For the stated reasons above.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

How the hell is platinum still alive
*[VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS]*


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 20, 2011)

*[change vote lynch gumby2ms]* then gumby it is


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 20, 2011)

Lets give it a shot then

*[Change Vote lynch gumby2ms]*


----------



## Didi (Mar 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Brolly]*

I remember Mike saying he was definitely mafia.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2011)

Turns out he's an innocent idiot.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 20, 2011)

He is pretty funny though


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 20, 2011)

Didi said:


> *[Vote lynch Brolly]*
> 
> I remember Mike saying he was definitely mafia.


 
I checked him out, he turned up innocent.


----------



## Didi (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh, you didn't get roleblocked? Wow.

*[Change Vote Lynch Gumby2ms]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 20, 2011)

well shit nobody believes me? their loss. hopefully this will be here when I come back to town got family stuff. If I do I might make a better argument for you ivy.,


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 20, 2011)

Didi said:


> Oh, you didn't get roleblocked? Wow.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Gumby2ms]*


 
Mafia decided to go with Super Mike, apparently.


----------



## Didi (Mar 20, 2011)

So, people on the chopping block:

gumby
Princess Ivy
Judecious

First two confirmed as mafia by Gr8, third one suspected by many.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2011)

Gr8 confirmed them both?

Edit: Ah I saw the post, I just forgot.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 20, 2011)

Well he named them, assuming that gr8 is on the level himself of course


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS]
*


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 20, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Alright time to quit fucking around Both Gumby and Ivy are guilty as shit so lets lynch these
> 
> bastards Yeah I'm a cop so lets get to the murdering
> 
> ...


You're Gomez, yay or nay? Role revealing is allowed in this game so since you revealed you're cop the bullseye in the back of your head isn't gonna get any larger. Especially since Rolf and Mike are more important.



Cycloid said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH gumby2ms]*
> 
> Splitting the vote is a bad idea with so many junkies.


Why? Doesn't the one with most votes get lynched anyway? Junkies or no fucking junkies.



Super Mike said:


> I'm guessing that posts made by players could possibly influence the write ups.


What do you mean?



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Vote's been edited in.


Seriously, please don't do that.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS]*
> Mike seems to know what's up.





Super Mike said:


> Are you even paying attention? I didn't start the gumby thing. And people don't just come to vote. We
> 
> don't want to reach majority too quickly.


Lol. Jesus. What is it with this particular game?



Cubey said:


> Btw, I think Walt might be the SK.


Actually, that's not such a bad theory. I would've thought he was with Jesse and all by now as it would be the most canonical, but considering Walt' jr.'s death was a trigger to something, yeah he _could_ be the serial killer. Still, IMHO it would make more sense for him to be with Jesse. Then again, some guy i never heard of being the vigilante...

Not in a state to think right now so *[VOTE LYNCH Gumby]*.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 20, 2011)

Phase ended.

Votecount incoming, then twilight.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't think even 6 junkie votes would have saved me. o well not like they back my vote they back walt's vote and he was definetely on the other side of this one.

does it reveal if I was junkie if I die amrun? 

*awaiting a glorious death*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 20, 2011)

If junkies die, they will be revealed upon death, yes.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2011)

Argh don't feel good about this one argh


----------



## Amrun (Mar 20, 2011)

Banhammer - gumby2ms
blacklusterseph004 - gumby2ms
Bolivian Alpaca
BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
Closet Pervert - gumby2ms
CloudKicker - gumby2ms
Cubey - gumby2ms
Cycloid - gumby2ms
Didi - BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > gumby2ms
Fear
Grαhf - gumby2ms
gumby2ms - blacklusterseph004
Hidden Nin - BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
Judecious - BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
Jαmes - gumby2ms
LegendaryBeauty - Judecious
LifeMaker - gumby2ms
Majin Lu - gumby2ms
Megalith - gumby2ms > Judecious
Platinum - gumby2ms
Princess Ivy - gumby2ms > Judecious
R o f l c o p t e r - gumby2ms
SageMaster
Sajin - BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
Sphyer - BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > gumby2ms
St. Lucifer -gumby2ms
Super Mike - BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > gumby2ms
The Gr8 Destroyer - gumby2ms
Wez - gumby2ms
Zabuza
18 - gumby2ms
3 - BROLY
3 - Judecious
1 - blacklusterseph004


Not voting: Bolivian Alpaca, BROLY, Fear, SageMaster, Zabuza

With 30 alive, 16 is majority.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 20, 2011)

*TWILIGHT*​
If you have any last minute day actions, now is the time to send them.

*gumby2ms* is being prepared for the gallows.

Mod note: No one is up for modkill yet, though several people will be if they don't post tomorrow.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 20, 2011)

save me cube. if your governor i'll prove I'm cop by investigating whoever you want.

jk. gg all. no troll from me.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Goodbye


----------



## Amrun (Mar 20, 2011)

Write up will happen around 12am EST to line up the phase times for tomorrow, as I'll be traveling.

You can start sending me your actions if you want, though.


----------



## Friday (Mar 20, 2011)

Can you post his role. 4 1/2 hrs is too long.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmm, no.

But he is mafia.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 20, 2011)

What was your role Gumby? You could've trolled a little bit.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

Told you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) since Day 2


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 20, 2011)

lol I was a cop. but for the mafia right-up should explain it all. never lied about my investigations either.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd say Mike but Mike's dead. Saul?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 20, 2011)

What the fuck, Mike was killed? 

Edit: No, he hasn't. What the hell are you playing at, CP?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2011)

The character Mike. That was Blaze I believe.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2011)

So we have a better view of who's townie and who's likely Mafia...


----------



## Amrun (Mar 20, 2011)

*End of Day 7: Mysteries*

[FONT=&quot]Victor found Gale's body in his home, looking peaceful except for the hole in his head.

A meal was burning on the stove.

Elsewhere, Jesse sat, silently staring at a revolver.

*gumby2ms - Gale Boetticher* was *shot.*
[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
Gale Boetticher[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: _[Mafia Cop]_  Gale is scientist recruited by Gus.  He worked closely with Walt and idolized him until Walt ?fired? him.  Gale?s goal is to find Walt.  He may send one name a night to the mod, and if he finds one of a certain pool of characters, he gets a guilty result if that player is not currently protected from investigation.  If Gale finds Walt, more meth is produced.  In this case, the number of Meth RNG actions per night increases to 2.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]---

*END OF DAY SEVEN

START OF NIGHT SEVEN

NO MORE TALKING

PM ME YOUR ACTIONS

*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Currently seeking a replacement for Zabuza.  If anyone wants to play, please let me know. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't replace people after so many days. That's against the point of the game because it's about reading people, if you put someone else in there who can't argue against how his predecessor acted it's fucked up. All the information, lost and have to start anew. 
Just kill 'im.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 21, 2011)

Note before I start the write-up:

I am replacing Zabuza because he had a real, legitimate problem and approached me about it like an adult.

I would not replace an inactifag at this point.

*Mangekyou SharingAL* replaces *Zabuza*.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

*End of Night 7: Cross-Fire*

Wendy found the boy who thought he was a man.

She offered him a freebie in exchange for some meth.

Being on the brink of puberty, he was easily swayed.

He abandoned his bike and followed her into the grungy hotel room.

The minute he crossed the threshold, he was thrown up against the wall in a chokehold.

"Show me the drugs," Walt said.

Wendy showed him, timidly, hoping he wouldn't take it.

"It's blue.  That means you made it, right?"

Walt simply nodded, placing a gun against the boy's temple.

"Let me go!" the boy yelled.

"Maybe after you talk a little," Walt growled, twisting the gun into the boy's skin.

Wendy's stomach turned.  Killing children.  This wasn't right.  She knew she couldn't say anything about it or he'd kill her for fear she'd talk.

When the boy started crying, her resolve somewhat broke.

"Don't torture him," Wendy whispered.  "Make it quick."

She could see it in Walt's eyes, too.  He didn't know how he'd gotten here.

"Okay," he whispered.

Walt closed his eyes and pulled the trigger, trying to block out the sound of the boy's sobs.

*Wez - Tomas* was *shot.

*

*[FONT=&quot]Tomas*[FONT=&quot]: _[Traitor]_ Tomas is Andrea?s younger brother who got roped into the drug trade at an early age, eventually using his age as a trick in order to kill Combo.  Tomas shows up innocent to cops. The Traitor knows who is in the Los Pollos Hermanos faction, but they do not know who the Traitor is. The Traitor uses his vote to keep the Los Pollos Hermanos faction from getting lynched and wins with the mafia.  If the Traitor is targeted for kill by the mafia, he will be converted to their faction, but he will lose his investigation immunity.

_Wez was lured Night One._

[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]---

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Skinny Pete tried to deal to the wrong person.

For fear of dealing to people so posh they'd have regrets and rat, he had stuck to the more grimy sort of folk.

So grimy he'd found a Cartel snitch.

The cousins left pieces of Skinny Pete's body all over his "territory," to send a message: this was Cartel ground.

*St. Lucifer* - *Skinny Pete* was *chopped up with an axe.*

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Skinny Pete*[FONT=&quot]: _[Dealer]_  Skinny Pete is Jesse?s friend and can target one person per night for dealing.  His targets have a 25% chance of becoming junkies.

[/FONT][/FONT]---

Furtively, Gomez told Hank about his illicit experiments -- and the fruit they had borne.

Desperate for leads, now, Hank decided to try it for himself.

Just once, he told himself.  Just once.

---

*Number of Junkies: 6

*---

*END OF NIGHT PHASE 7

START OF DAY PHASE 8

YOU MAY NOW TALK*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## Juri (Mar 22, 2011)

Good night phase.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 22, 2011)

What now guyz?


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah does someone have any info?


----------



## Fear (Mar 22, 2011)

The closed roles make it goddamn hard to figure out whether the kills were bad or good. 

*[Vote Lynch Judecious]*

Inactive, hardly contributes.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 22, 2011)

Guys, I know I was investigated by gr8 and I appeared guilty on his investigation but I can assure you all that I'm a town. I'm not going to question his legit now since his result on gumby was correct.

This is the only possible answer I can come up with: 


> Victor: [Mafia Framer] Victor is Gus’ mysterious “right hand man.” Victor may choose to frame a player during the night. If that player is investigated by a Cop other than Gale, he or she will turn up guilty for two night phases.


----------



## Friday (Mar 22, 2011)

And here I thought I would actually win this one. Thanks for the game Amrun. My drug dealing team has been doing awesomely, and hopefully they'll win.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, just getting a vote in.
*
[Vote Lynch Judecious]*


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 22, 2011)

Waiting cop's info.


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

Fear said:


> The closed roles make it goddamn hard to figure out whether the kills were bad or good.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Judecious]*
> 
> Inactive, hardly contributes.


It was 2 good kills, one from each faction. 
Did it seem like the write up was saying hank tried meth? Meaning Hank is now a junkie? And that Gomez had been experimenting with it?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

It's like I have an OP for nothing.

And you guys, playing follow the cop. Disappoint.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Any legit reason to lynch Jude besides inactivity?


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 22, 2011)

Cloudkicker said:
			
		

> Did it seem like the write up was saying hank tried meth? Meaning Hank  is now a junkie? And that Gomez had been experimenting with it?



Gomez experimenting is referred to in the last night write-up. If Hank is a junkie now as the write-up implies, than something else comes into question:



			
				R O F L C O P T E R said:
			
		

> *Hank Schrader*[FONT=&quot]: _[Rough Cop ; Bulletproof ; Straight Edge]_  Hank is Walt’s brother-in-law and also a DEA agent that is particularly  tough. Hank receives results of “guilty” or “innocent.” Hank can only  be killed through lynch. *Hank cannot be dealt drugs*.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] You've got some explaining to do ROFL 
[/FONT]


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 22, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It's like I have an OP for nothing.
> 
> And you guys, playing follow the cop. Disappoint.


We are playing "I'm a cop"  Each new phase we have a new cop 



*[Vote Lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 22, 2011)

Amrun wants us to follow some the write ups leads rather than relying to the cop leads.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 22, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> It was 2 good kills, one from each faction.
> Did it seem like the write up was saying hank tried meth? Meaning Hank is now a junkie? And that Gomez had been experimenting with it?


 


Megalith said:


> Gomez experimenting is referred to in the last night write-up. If Hank is a junkie now as the write-up implies, than something else comes into question:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]You've got some explaining to do ROFL [/FONT]


 
You want an explanation... read the OP. 
Wait... I'll save you the trouble and quote the relevant part for you.



> Each night that certain characters are alive, there will be an equal chance for one of the following to happen: nothing at all; someone dies; someone is silenced; someone gets to use his or her night action twice, if he or she has a night action; someone is roleblocked; someone gains influence (gains an extra vote for the next dayphase); someone loses influences (loses vote for the next dayphase); someone becomes a junkie; someone recovers from meth addiction; or someone is protected. Under a special circumstance, the number of these effects might double. Under other circumstances, these randomized effects may stop altogether. No one is immune to these effects and they will be reflected in the write up no matter what.


 
Also, *[VOTE LYNCH JUDECIOUS]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 22, 2011)

Let's try interpreting the write ups..

I've always notice that the write up mostly include Hank and Gomez on the same scenario. Could it be that they are masons? rofl's description doesn't seemed to say it. Is Amrun purposely trying to put them together in the write up even though they're doing their works separately.

An example would be this one(taken from end of night phase 2):


> The Albuqurque DEA station was in chaos.
> 
> Their top suspect was murdered right under their noses. Everyone was pointing fingers at everyone else and nothing was getting done. ASAC Merkert was even getting protection as he went to and from the station, just in case.
> 
> It didn't surprise Hank and Gomez that all the leads they had left led to nowhere. They were back where they started: at a dead end.



Also, this one from Night phase 2. I'm convinced that Walt's group existed and that St. Luci was part of it. Their faction can perform a kill every night phase but I was wondering about this.. They did not performed a night kill on phase 2 and night phase 1. Could it be that they have a limited action depending on their meth?

Instead of a kill, this what happened to them:


> Jesse was crunching numbers. Nobody ever thought he'd be good at this, but he was.
> 
> He was good enough to know that they weren't making enough to sustain, that they were treading in the danger zone and taking far too many risks.
> 
> ...





> “Did you move your product?” Jesse asked. “Nobody got caught, right? We’re out of luck, tonight – Wendy got picked up by the cops for streetwalking, so we have no alibi.”
> 
> 
> “Relax, Jesse,” Badger said. “My biggest sale was to this woman in a suit. She was kind of hot.”
> ...



Also, it's not like that Walt's group are the only group doing some kind of actions behind the scenes but the Los Pollos also have something with them.

This was taken from the update of day 3. This means it was an action done on day phase.



> Gus Fring was a cautious man that ran successful businesses, both legal and illegal.
> 
> He was regretting his decision to agree to a business meeting in a junkyard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 22, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You want an explanation... read the OP.
> Wait... I'll save you the trouble and quote the relevant part for you.
> 
> 
> ...




Fair enough, I admit I didn't read the OP carefully enough.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 22, 2011)

so rofl is a junkie now?

Anyway, rofl.. How's your investigation result?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

* [vote lynch Judecious] *

though i'd be interested in more police results on you Ivy, most interested


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 22, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Fair enough, I admit I didn't read the OP carefully enough.


 
From what I know, it means that the nightphase before the last one, Gomez was effected by this. 
In case you're interested on what effect I got, I could investigate 2 people last night. Judecious and Wez, both turned up guilty.


Also, Amrun mentioned in the PM that she made a mistake with Broly's result the night before that. At this point I'm unsure on whether he should be lynched or not.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 22, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> From what I know, it means that the nightphase before the last one, Gomez was effected by this.
> In case you're interested on what effect I got, I could investigate 2 people last night. Judecious and Wez, both turned up guilty.
> 
> 
> Also, Amrun mentioned in the PM that she made a mistake with Broly's result the night before that. At this point I'm unsure on whether he should be lynched or not.



I get it now, so the meth RNG's aren't necessarily related to the junkie count.

Broly was a prime suspect before, we can lynch him next round if nothing better turns up. For now though:

*[VOTE LYNCH Judecious]*


----------



## Didi (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Judecious]*

Was already planning to vote for him anyway based on his behaviour, but thanks for the confirmation Rofl.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 22, 2011)

The junkie count is rising quite high now. That was a decent nightphase, but people are relying too much on Mike for results. 
*
[VOTE LYNCH JUDECIOUS]*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 22, 2011)

Megalith said:


> I get it now, so the meth RNG's aren't necessarily related to the junkie count.


 
As far as I can tell, no. The Meth RNG can turn someone into a junkie, but that is just one of the possibilities. The OP mentions that it's dependant on certain people being alive for the Meth RNG to happen. I'm assuming those people would be the 3rd faction (Walt, Jesse, Badger, Combo and Skinny Pete I'm guessing, based on the tv-show).


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 22, 2011)

CloudKicker tried to deal me drugs at night. 

He's a confirmed mafia.

*[vote lynch cloudkicker]* :33


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 22, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> CloudKicker tried to deal me drugs at night.
> 
> He's a confirmed mafia.
> 
> *[vote lynch cloudkicker]* :33


 
 ...


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I'm pretty sure the drug dealers are mafia.


----------



## Didi (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, then he can go next phase, after we get Judecious this phase.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 22, 2011)

Finally her parents came and took her away.
Free again :33 . 

oh wow very interesting. Can't wait how this will turn out


----------



## Sajin (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Judecious]* Nothing to add.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 22, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure the drug dealers are mafia.


 
They are, but that was not what I was 'ing about.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 22, 2011)

zombie sub-mod reporting in. 

*vote count*


*Spoiler*: __ 



14 is majority , 17 left undecided
Fear>*Judecious*
Princess Ivy>*Judecious*
Majin lu>*Princess Ivy*
R o f l c o p t e r>*Judecious*
LifeMaker>*Judecious*
Mangekyou SharingAL>*Judecious * 
Didi>*Judecious* 
Megalith>*Judecious*
Sage Master>*Cloudkicker*
Sajin>*Judecious*

6 junkies in game/vote could change

*vote count *
Judecious 	 * 8*
Princess Ivy  * 1*
Cloudkicker    * 1*




phase ~8 hours in.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmm a lot of possible candidates to get rid of it seems. Curious to see what Mike and gr8 have found out too


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Judecious] *


----------



## Juri (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Lynch Jude]*

So the broly investigation result was supposed to be guilty and cloudkicker is a dealer? Not a bad phase at all.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 22, 2011)

Si me llamo Gomez

when the meth fairy visited me I could investigate 2 people that night one came back innocent the other came back guilty.  The guilty one was Princess Ivy.  Last nights investigation turned up innocent.  

*[VOTE LYNCH JUDE]*

Did anyone actually investigate him?


----------



## Juri (Mar 22, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Si me llamo Gomez
> 
> when the meth fairy visited me I could investigate 2 people that night one came back innocent the other came back guilty.  The guilty one was Princess Ivy.  Last nights investigation turned up innocent.
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Si me llamo Gomez
> 
> when the meth fairy visited me I could investigate 2 people that night one came back innocent the other came back guilty.  The guilty one was Princess Ivy.  Last nights investigation turned up innocent.
> 
> ...



So is what you are saying you investigated Ivy twice now, once guilty once innocent?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 22, 2011)

I swear, guys. I'm a toown


----------



## Juri (Mar 22, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> So is what you are saying you investigated Ivy twice now, once guilty once innocent?



If the innocent came first then could it be a frame?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

lOoks like it was guilty first actually but need Mike to clarify I'm not sure I fully got what he meant


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm certainly sure that I was only framed. I can even role reveal right now.

Grandmother: [Straight Edge; semi-tracker] Andrea’s grandmother does not trust anyone, especially men. She is shrewd and does not approve of drugs. She cannot be dealt drugs. When she becomes the target of the drug dealer, there's a possibility that she might find out the role of that person.

edited: copy pasted


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

Interesting. Well if that's the case we still have that dealer and likely BROLY as avenues if enquiry after Judicious


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

Suspects             ?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Suspects             ?



Judecious cloudkicker and BROLY it seems


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Judecious]*

Easiest vote I ever made.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 22, 2011)

i stole this from closet pervert



does this mean he's mafioso? 

but for now *[vote lynch judecious]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i stole this from closet pervert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm.. Is he some kind of an artist who sketches faces of the people?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 22, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Hmm.. Is he some kind of an artist who sketches faces of the people?



i don't know i don't really follow bb. but i'm guessing you guys could probably figure it out  i'm so useless


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch judecious]*


----------



## Didi (Mar 22, 2011)

Seems like a mafioso to me,  but the fact that you found a drawing instead of something pertaining to being a mafioso probably means he is some different kind of role.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 22, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> So is what you are saying you investigated Ivy twice now, once guilty once innocent?



No Im sorry I can see where it might seem like that from what I posted.

I investigated Ivy only one time and it came back guilty.  I was just stating for that night I had the ability to investigate 2 people and the other person came back innocent


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh I see. Well she's role revealed anyway so I think we're good for now


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 22, 2011)

*[vote lynch Judecious]*

Going off ROFL's results.


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i stole this from closet pervert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a picture of walt.
Also Im not a dealer, Iv been the one trying to figure out who the dealers are.
*Skyler:*_[Concerned Partner]_Skyler is Walt's wife and knows something suspicous has been going on with him. Skyler can send 1 name to the game mod each night to find Walt, and his role will be revealed. If she finds the cousins there role will be revealed to her. Skyler is a trigger for walt upon death.

I discovered Didi was one of the cousins last night. Still dnt know who walt is tho. When walt jr. died Walt started killing each night, I believe when skyler dies he will get a day kill and a night kill.


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

Either Investigate me or Didi tonight to prove my innocence. Although killing Didi would be best. 
Closet Pervert having a picture of walt could mean anything. Sagemaster is likely on walts team trying to activate skylers trigger upon death. Iv gone over the write ups and they show when the drug deals fail, last nights didn't show any failed.
Thats the only reason I think he would target me unless he's a junkie getting random effects. Junkies need to either be killed or rehabilitated at this point.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

To kill list

Jude
Ivy
cloudkicker

I was blocked again last night.

*[BOTE LYNCH JUDE]*

Edit: Cloudkicker is definitely mafia. I confirmed Didi innocent on phase 2. He's also lying about his role. Big time.


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> To kill list
> 
> Jude
> Ivy
> ...


U should remove me and add Didi to the top of that list Mike
*[Vote Lynch Didi]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

I feel like I should role reveal but I don't think it's the time yet. And did you not read that post? I CONFIRMED DIDI INNOCENT ON DAY PHASE 2.

Just want everyone to know that cloudkicker is lying. I know the liars when I see them.


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Edit: Cloudkicker is definitely mafia. I confirmed Didi innocent on phase 2. He's also lying about his role. Big time.


Well ur investigation was wrong. * Didi is mafia*


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

Like I said. I know the liars when I see them, and you are a big one. You're not the one I have to convince. The town already knows I'm an ally.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Judeicious]*


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

Have u ever stopped to think that in most mafia games the godfather shows up innocent to investigation? So do other roles. Uv been doing good but ur wrong ab Didi, he's 100% mafia. We can lynch one of the cousins or either we can lynch jude, basically because he's inactive. What are ur reasons for not believing me? Iv provided good honest information


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> *[Vote Lynch Judeicious]*



Broly you don't have an opinion or any input? Dropping in to join a bandwagon doesn't help anyone


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

Godfather is not safe from my investigaion or don't you remember I found out Blaze?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

1. You're lying about Didi.

2. You're lying about your role.

3. You're trying to tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

I also forgot to mention this, but I'm pretty sure Walt may be the SK. He can kill at night.


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

So u have an investigation ability that works on every role? I know ur town, and a known cop but i'm telling u ur wrong ab Didi. You need to consider that instead of throwing the possibility out so quickly.
We've known walt is the SK he's been killing since walt jr. died. I already said this along with the fact that he will most likely get 2 kills per phase when Skyler dies


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm telling you that you're full of shit. You aren't Skyler. You're mafia scum. I know you are, lying is only delaying your inevitable lynch. I'm not wrong about anything. There is no possible way I'm wrong about anything. There's no hiding from my investigations. The only way I can be stopped is if I'm roleblocked. That is the only way and I know you're mafia.


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

Amrun even stated her disappointment at everyone playing follow the cop, she obviously said that as a hint for town. Following you and ROFL each phase isn't making us win, town needs to venture outside of that trend and follow other leads. When Didi flips mafia alot of people are going to be suspicious of you.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

Whatever you say lying scum.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 22, 2011)

And now we wait. Judecious must be killed...


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Judeicious]*

I have to sniff out some junkies.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 22, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JUDECIOUS]*

About Jesse and his friends... I don't think that they are mafia. I'm starting to think that they'll win when they have X number of junkies.

I'm town and to win, I need just to kill Los Pollos Hermanos faction.

But I'll help you, if you think Jesse and his friends are mafia.

I know there are 3 dealers:

*[FONT=&quot]Jake Pinkman[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: _[Hypocritical Straight Edge]_ Jake Pinkman is Jesse?s younger brother.  Jake cannot be dealt drugs at all by Jesse, but if Badger or Skinny Pete deal to him, Jake has a 50% chance of becoming a junkie.  If they both deal to him on the same night, he has a 100% chance of becoming a junkie. [/FONT]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 22, 2011)

All I will say is my first inspection of didi yielded the answer of "investigation failed"


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

Trust me. Didi is innocent. We can't waste time on confirmed townies.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i stole this from closet pervert
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean he's mafioso?


 
I'd say that that means there is a good chance that Closet Pervert is one of the cousins. So yes, most likely mafia.



CloudKicker said:


> This is a picture of walt.
> Also Im not a dealer, Iv been the one trying to figure out who the dealers are.
> *Skyler:*_[Concerned Partner]_Skyler is Walt's wife and knows something suspicous has been going on with him. Skyler can send 1 name to the game mod each night to find Walt, and his role will be revealed. If she finds the cousins there role will be revealed to her. Skyler is a trigger for walt upon death.
> 
> I discovered Didi was one of the cousins last night. Still dnt know who walt is tho. When walt jr. died Walt started killing each night, I believe when skyler dies he will get a day kill and a night kill.


 
I investigated Didi near the start of the game... he turned up innocent. Which means he's either a Godfather or a townie. The cousins are unlikely to have imunity to investigations. 



Super Mike said:


> I feel like I should role reveal but I don't think it's the time yet. And did you not read that post? I CONFIRMED DIDI INNOCENT ON DAY PHASE 2.
> 
> Just want everyone to know that cloudkicker is lying. I know the liars when I see them.


 
Role revealing isn't necessary, at all.



Super Mike said:


> I also forgot to mention this, but I'm pretty sure Walt may be the SK. He can kill at night.


 
Walt is most likely the Godfather of the 3rd faction.



Majin Lu said:


> About Jesse and his friends... I don't think that they are mafia. I'm starting to think that they'll win when they have X number of junkies.
> 
> I'm town and to win, I need just to kill Los Pollos Hermanos faction.
> 
> ...


 
Why are you role revealing.....


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 22, 2011)

@ R o f l c o p t e r

James stole my oboe. Because that, my role was revealed. I'm just showing my role because it says that there are 3 dealers (and Skinny Pete is dead now).


----------



## God (Mar 22, 2011)

What is going on here


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

cloudkicker is confirmed mafia along with jude and ivy.


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> cloudkicker is confirmed mafia along with jude and ivy.



No im not go back and read the thread. 
Didi is confirmed mafia and mike won't even allow it as a possibility


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2011)

You're lying about your role and the description of your role. You're lying about Didi. There is no possibilty, he is town. You are not. Its that simple scumbag. And I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Scar (Mar 22, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> You're lying about your role and the description of your role. You're lying about Didi. There is no possibilty, he is town. You are not. Its that simple scumbag. And I'll leave it at that.



I'll rep you for this quote after Didi is exposed as mafia 
And i'll leave it at that.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

You have about 45 more minutes to get a vote in before I close this bitch up.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 22, 2011)

*ANNOUNCEMENT*: *Mio *replaces *Mangekyou SharingAL* who replaced *Zabuza*

This is the last replacement for this game.  DON'T FLAKE.


Also...

*TWILIGHT*​
You may continue to talk as *Judecious* is prepared for the gallows.

A vote count will be posted and then, eventually, the write-up.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 23, 2011)

*Final Vote Count Day 8*

1.       Banhammer - Judecious

  2.       blacklusterseph004 - Judecious

  3.       Bolivian Alpaca - Judecious

  4.       BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ - Judecious

  5.       Closet Pervert

  6.       CloudKicker - Didi

  7.       Cubey -

  8.       Cycloid - Judecious

  9.       Didi - Judecious

  10.   Fear - Judecious

  11.   Grαhf - Judecious

  12.   Hidden Nin

  13.   Judecious

  14.   Jαmes - Judecious

  15.   LegendaryBeauty - Judecious

  16.   LifeMaker - Judecious

  17.   Majin Lu - Princess Ivy > Judecious

  18.   MSAL/ Mio - Judecious

  19.   Megalith - Judecious

  20.   Platinum -

  21.   Princess Ivy - Judecious

  22.   R o f l c o p t e r - Judecious

  23.   SageMaster - CloudKicker

  24.   Sajin - Judecious

  25.   Sphyer

  26.   Super Mike - Judecious

  27.   The Gr8 Destroyer - Judecious


Not voting: Closet Pervert, Cubey, Hidden Nin, Judecious, Platinum, Sphyer


19 - Judecious
1 - CloudKicker
1 - Didi


With 27 alive, 14 is majority.


----------



## Mio (Mar 23, 2011)

Can someone fill me up? 

I see Closet Pervert is still alive and so are others that I suspected.

Lynch them.


----------



## Juri (Mar 23, 2011)

Mio said:


> Can someone fill me up?
> 
> I see Closet Pervert is still alive and so are others that I suspected.
> 
> Lynch them.



fill you up with what?


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 23, 2011)

i think gr8 destroyer is mafia cop for walt

careful guys


----------



## Amrun (Mar 23, 2011)

*End of Day 8: Atrocity*

The Cousins received their orders from the Cartel.

They couldn't kill Heisenberg, but they could hurt him.

It was so easy to kill a baby.

They didn't need any weapons.

They just put a pillow over her face and held it there.

*Judecious* - *Holly White* was *smothered.*



*[FONT=&quot]Holly White:*[FONT=&quot] _[Beloved Princess ; Semi-bulletproof ; Straight Edge] _ Holly is Walt and Skyler?s infant daughter.If Holly is killed in any way, the next day phase is skipped as the town mourns for her.  She cannot be dealt drugs.  She cannot be killed by Walt.

[/FONT][/FONT]---

*END OF DAY PHASE 8

START OF NIGHT PHASE 8


PM ME YOUR ACTIONS


AT THE END OF THE NIGHT, I WILL POST WRITE UPS

THEN NIGHT 9 WILL BEGIN*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow quick phase, I forgot to vote.  I wonder what role Judicious had...


----------



## Amrun (Mar 23, 2011)

The phase was 24 hours and the write-up is up...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 23, 2011)

Two night phases back to back.

DARKNESS FALLS.


----------



## God (Mar 23, 2011)

Shit


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 23, 2011)

We lynched a kid....


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 23, 2011)

A kid that just took up space. Good for him.

/night phase


----------



## God (Mar 23, 2011)

And screwed us at that


----------



## Amrun (Mar 23, 2011)

And here I thought I would be able to end the nights early...

SEND IN YOUR ACTIONS, YOU LAZY FUCKS.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't trust what's obvious.Look back if you need to.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

*End of Night 8: Retribution*

Walt held Skyler's shirt in his hand.

He knew what he smelled on this shirt.

He smelled another man -- a particular man.

Ted Beneke would pay for taking his wife from him.

Walt went to Ted's house and killed Ted quickly, silently.

Walt cried over the body.  Everything was being taken away from him: Walt Jr., Holly, now even Skyler was slipping from his grasp.

*Didi - Ted Beneke* was *shot in his sleep.*



*[FONT=&quot]Ted Beneke*[FONT=&quot]: _[Commuter] _Ted Beneke is Skyler’s boss.  During the course of the show, they begin to have an affair.  Ted can go home to his family and avoid all night actions directed towards him, but due to his involvement with Skyler, he can’t go home on consecutive nights because sometimes he stays with her. 

[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]---

[/FONT]The Cartel was displeased with the DEA.  They were violating time-honored traditions.  The DEA busted small fry and the Cartel did its business.  That was how the world worked.

The DEA was treading a little too close for comfort, so it was time for the Cartel to send a message.

Steven Gomez's innards strung around the offices should do the trick.

Due to this demonstration of power, Tio Salamanca had extra influence over the DEA's investigations the next day.

*The Gr8 Destroyer - Steven Gomez* was *dismembered.*



*[FONT=&quot]Steven Gomez*[FONT=&quot]: _[Cop]_ Gomez, a DEA agent, is Hank Schrader’s slightly less savvy partner.  He is a standard night cop that receives “guilty” or “innocent” results.

[/FONT][/FONT]---

*Number of Junkies: 7*

---

*END OF NIGHT PHASE 8

START OF DAY PHASE 9

DO NOT POST
*​
​


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 24, 2011)

wait..


wait..

this game..

is like,

a theatre mafia? D

dude, tell me when the next game is, i got to sign up!!


----------



## Amrun (Mar 24, 2011)

*Day 9: Overwhelming Grief*

No one in the community could believe what had happened.

A child -- an infant -- had been murdered under their noses.

Who would commit such an unspeakable crime?

No one could seem to come out of their houses for the day.  It was just too depressing.

*DAY NINE SKIPPED

NIGHT NINE BEGINS

PM ME YOUR ACTIONS

ON TIME YOU FUCKS
*​


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

*End of Night 9: The End of the Line*

Walt was tired of being pushed around by the Cartel.

If they killed his dealers, his children...  He would kill them.

He made a special trip to Mexico with the image of Holly burned into his mind.

He met Juan Bolsa there under the guise of a business deal.

Juan Bolsa and all his guards never left the meeting spot.

*Princess Ivy - Juan Bolsa* was *shot.*



*[FONT=&quot]Juan Bolsa*[FONT=&quot]: _[Mafia Roleblocker]_  Juan Bolsa is a high-ranking member of the Juarez drug cartel and is the cartel?s liaison with Gus.  Juan Bolsa will use his considerable influence to roleblock one person per night.

[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]---

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Detective Getz had a dangerous job.  You'd never know it to look at him.

He was a bit nerdy-looking, but he liked to think he had a lot of guts.  He had enough guts to be an undercover cop that dealt with slimeballs, at least.

He tried to grunge himself up to do his job, but in reality, he just looked too clean-cut to be buying drugs in seedy locations.

He finally found a drug dealer too smart for him, which he hadn't thought possible.  Drug dealers were stupid ... right?

He got jumped on the way back to the station.

*SageMaster - Detective Getz* was *beat to death by unknown shady characters.*

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Detective Getz:*[/FONT][FONT=&quot] _[Undercover Buyer] _Detective Getz is a nerdy-looking cop who works undercover and busts Badger for dealing.  If a dealer attempts to deal drugs to Detective Getz, that player will be revealed to Detective Getz via a PM from the mod.  The deal will fail, but the dealer will not be made aware of his target.  [/FONT]

---

*Number of Junkies: 8*

---

*END OF NIGHT 9

GAME OVER

DETAILS TO FOLLOW
*​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

Mafia won?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

*END GAME: BLUE SKY FACTION WINS*

With the Cartel and Gus out of the way, Walt, Jesse, Saul, Badger, and Wendy were in the clear.

They could do their business on as small or as large a scale as they could possibly want, no more pressure.

They would always mourn Combo and Skinny Pete, but their deaths hadn't been in vain.

BLUE SKY FACTION WINS



Congratulations to *Sajin, Hidden Nin, LifeMaker, CloudKicker, *and *Mio* (even though she replaced in at the end).

They played well.  Here is the Blue Sky win condition, which they achieved:

  The Blue Sky faction wins when they, plus their junkies, have the majority vote over all factions.


Majority is currently 12.  Blue Sky controls 13 votes.  Therefore, they win.

Roles and actions being posted soon.

Role names are in the OP, if you're impatient.​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

Wut in the hell.


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay

So there was the dealer Faction (Blue Sky)
Los Pollos Hermanos Faction (Mafia)
Cartel Juarez Faction (Mafia)
DEA Faction (Town)
Walt (SK)

Is that right?
Or wait, is this in the OP already?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

Walt was with the blue sky, he only went serial killer when someone offed his son


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

Finally a deserved mafia win, we had great teamwork and pretty much all of us did a great job at laying low and were active. This is probably the best team I ever played with, in fact, even if didn't contain any famous players so to say.

So thanks to HN, Lifemaker, CK and Zabuza/SharingAL/Mio as well as of course Amrun :33 Will be looking forward to the next game you host and thanks for a fucking awesome role (much better than Agent Ross  Then again Commuters of any kind are pretty much my worst role of all).

And no Didi, I was Walt who was Commuter-> Vigilante and the leader of Blue Sky.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

*Blue Sky Faction Roles*

*The Blue Sky Faction: (6/6)*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Meth production causes randomized effects.  Each night that Walt and/or Jesse is alive, there will be an equal chance for one of the following to happen: nothing at all; someone dies; someone is silenced; someone gets to use his or her night action twice, if he or she has a night action; someone is roleblocked; someone gains influence (gains an extra vote for the next dayphase); someone loses influences (loses vote for the next dayphase); someone becomes a junkie; someone recovers from meth addiction; or someone is protected.  The members of the Blue Sky faction are not immune to the randomized actions caused by their promotion of drug abuse.


*Walter White*: _[1st Stage: Commuter ; 2nd Stage: Vigilante_]  Walt is the main character of the show, a brilliant chemist stuck by circumstances as a high school chemistry teacher.  When he is diagnosed with lung cancer, he decides to provide for his family after death by making as much money dealing drugs as he can.  Walt can choose to go home to his family at night, protecting himself from all night actions (including investigations).  However, if he does so, no night actions can be performed by the rest of the Blue Sky faction, including Saul.  If Walt Jr. is killed, Walt can no longer commute but can kill one person per night in order to avenge his son.  If Walt’s family (Walt Jr., Holly, and Skyler) all die, Walt commits suicide. 

*SAJIN*

*Jesse Pinkman*:  _[Double Dealer]_  Jesse used to be Walt’s student and is now his business partner.  They cook meth together.  Jesse may target 0, 1, or 2 players for dealing, depending on RNG, but all players successfully targeted have a 50% chance of becoming junkies.  If his girlfriend Jane dies, Jesse will be roleblocked for two consecutive nights and silenced on the day immediately following her death. *HIDDEN NIN*

*Saul Goodman*: _[Doctor ; Anti-Framer]_ Saul is a crooked lawyer who will do anything for money.  He specializes in protecting criminals ... for a cut.  Saul can protect one person per night, including himself, but only if he is paid.  In order to pay Saul, the faction must send out at least one dealer (and he must not be roleblocked).  As long as Saul is employed, the whole faction returns “innocent” results to investigation; this effect as well as the protection lasts throughout the following day.  If Saul isn’t paid, he can choose to protect himself only, and only he is immune from investigation. *LIFEMAKER*

*Brandon “Badger” Mayhew*: _[Dealer]_ Badger is Jesse’s friend and can target one person per night for dealing.  His targets have a 25% chance of becoming junkies. *CLOUDKICKER*

*Skinny Pete*: _[Dealer]_  Skinny Pete is Jesse’s friend and can target one person per night for dealing.  His targets have a 25% chance of becoming junkies. *ST. LUCIFER – Killed by mafia Night 7*

*Wendy*:  _[Prostitute]_  Wendy is an associate of Jesse’s and once kept him out of jail.  Wendy can roleblock one player per night by keeping him or her busy in one way or another.  She has her ways. *ZABUZA – MANGEKYOU SHARINGAL - MIO*


  Unless Walt becomes a Vigilante, there is no faction kill for this group.


  Jesse and/or Walt must remain alive in order for meth production to continue, but even if they die, junkies remain junkies unless they are cured.  If Jesse and Walt die, Badger and Skinny Pete can keep dealing for four phases before their supply runs out.


  About Dealers: At least one drug deal must be made per night in order to make money to pay for Saul’s protection for the night; targets do not have to become junkies, but if all targets are straight edge or the dealer(s) are roleblocked, the deal will not be successful.  In addition, if all targets are protected by a doctor(s), the deals will not be successful.  Dealers may target the same player for higher chance of making him or her a junkie.  Active dealers have a small chance (1 in 10) of getting silenced for the next day phase (beaten up).


  About Junkies: The write ups will indicate how many players are junkies but not their identities.  The players themselves will not know they are junkies.  If a junkie has a night action, there is only a 50% chance his or her night action will go through.  Additionally, his or her vote will be changed to follow Walt’s vote or Jesse’s if Walt is dead; if they are both dead except under a special circumstance, the Blue Sky faction will elect a new vote for the junkies’ votes to follow.


  The Blue Sky faction wins when they, plus their junkies, have the majority vote over all factions.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 25, 2011)

Good game, figured you guys might win tonight. We were trying to kill Cloud to prevent junkie majority but it was no use. Well played Walt faction.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you sirs. We'll send the head of that lying Princess Ivy back in a box  we only killed her as she pretended to be straight edge, if she'd have admitted her real role we may have killed someone else lol 

anyway, well played all, was a very fun game. it's not often i'm a mafia faction, so i enjoyed the chance of pace


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

At first I was like "wut".

But then I realized that this means my game can start now.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

*Los Pollos Hermanos Roles*

*Los Pollos Hermanos Faction: (8/8)*



*Spoiler*: __ 





*Gustavo ?Gus? Fring*: _[Godfather]_  Gus is a big-time drug distributor in the Southwest, but he has remained in the shadows for twenty years by being a legitimate businessman.  He owns the restaurant franchise Los Pollos Hermanos (The Chicken Brothers).  Gus is extremely wily and cautious.  He shows up innocent to all investigations, cannot be killed except through lynch, and cannot be dealt drugs. *BLAZE ? Lynched by town Day 6*

*Victor*: _[Mafia Framer]_  Victor is Gus? mysterious ?right hand man.?  Victor may choose to frame a player during the night. If that player is investigated by a Cop other than Gale, he or she will turn up guilty for two night phases. *CYCLOID*

*Juan Bolsa*: _[Mafia Roleblocker]_  Juan Bolsa is a high-ranking member of the Juarez drug cartel and is the cartel?s liaison with Gus.  Juan Bolsa will use his considerable influence to roleblock one person per night. *PRINCESS IVY ? Killed by Blue Sky Night 9*

*Mike*: _[Mafia Executioner]_  Mike is a ?fixer? for anyone with the money to pay for his services; he has knowledge of security systems and forensic science and is a highly skilled killer.  Mike is able to kill a person who has acquired half the required lynch votes on a given day. This ends the day and begins the night phase. This kill counts as a lynch and is not subject to the governor?s pardon.  This ability can be used a total of three times.*  WHATADRAG ? Lynched by town Day 5*

*Leonel Salamanca*: _[Mafia Hitman]_ Marco and Leonel are cousins that are hitmen for the Jaurez cartel.  The cousins do jobs together; they can hit through doctor protection as long as they are both alive.  If Marco dies, Leonel can continue to kill, but can be thwarted by doctors.  If Marco is roleblocked, Leonel can be thwarted by doctors. *CLOSET PERVERT ? Junkie Night 7*

*Marco Salamanca*: _[Mafia Hitman-in-training]_  Marco and Leonel are cousins that are hitmen for the Jaurez cartel.  The cousins do jobs together; they can hit through doctor protection as long as they are both alive.  Leonel usually makes the kills, but if Leonel is roleblocked and Marco is not, Marco will perform the finishing blow, but only if the target is not protected by a doctor.  If Leonel dies, Marco takes over the nightly kill but can be thwarted by doctors. *MEGALITH ? Junkie Night 6*

*Tio Salamanca*: _[Mafia Doctor]_ Tio Salamanca, Marco and Leonel?s uncle, may not be able to speak due to old age and invalidity, but he knows how to keep his mouth shut under investigation and can throw the cops off of anyone?s tail.  Tio Salamanca can protect one player per night by providing an alibi for the cops and warning his target of outside dangers. *BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ*

*Gale Boetticher*: _[Mafia Cop]_  Gale is scientist recruited by Gus.  He worked closely with Walt and idolized him until Walt ?fired? him.  Gale?s goal is to find Walt.  He may send one name a night to the mod, and if he finds one of a certain pool of characters, he gets a guilty result if that player is not currently protected from investigation.  If Gale finds Walt, more meth is produced.  In this case, the number of Meth RNG actions per night increases to 2. *GUMBY2MS ? Lynched by town Day 7*

  The mafia wins when they have majority vote over all other factions.  In addition, if they kill both Jesse and Walt, all the junkies? votes follow the Godfather?s vote and count towards their ?majority.?  Both Walt and Jesse must be killed by the mafia, not lynched or killed by the town, in order for this to happen.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

Ironically, Megalith, you WOULD have killed CloudKicker had you and Closet Pervert not been junkies.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

lol, BROLY was lying. never trust a person who'se name is all in caps 

Good to see we made your hitmen junkies


----------



## Scar (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha...

We really did have a good team, we all worked together and were able to see things from different perspectives while while conversing and making decisions.  

This is my first win in a mafia game and also my first time being mafia so I gotta thank my team for the accomplishment!

Sajin  Your a great godfather bro
Fellow dealers, our faction lawyer and protector, and the 3 players that were the whore 

It was fun, good game everyone and much appreciation to you Amrun


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

*Town Roles*

*Town: (32/32)*


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Hank Schrader*: _[Rough Cop ; Bulletproof ; Straight Edge]_ Hank is Walt’s brother-in-law and also a DEA agent that is particularly tough.  Hank receives results of “guilty” or “innocent.”  If Hank successfully investigates the same person two nights in a row, that person will die, unless he or she is bulletproof or protected by a doctor.  Hank can only be killed through lynch.  Hank cannot be dealt drugs. *ROFLCOPTER*

  Mod note: Hank gets guilty result for the Los Pollos Hermanos faction and for everyone but Walt from the Blue Sky faction.  



*Steven Gomez*: _[Cop]_ Gomez, a DEA agent, is Hank Schrader’s slightly less savvy partner.  He is a standard night cop that receives “guilty” or “innocent” results. *THE GR8 DESTROYER – Killed by mafia Night 8*

  Mod note: Gomez gets a guilty result for the Los Pollos Hermanos faction and the Blue Sky faction but can’t kill anyone.


*ASAC Merkert*:  _[Governor]_ Assistant Special Agent in Charge (ASAC) Merkert has a lot of power within the Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA).  If he thinks his department is responsible for a wrongful lynching, he can save a player from lynch.  He cannot save the same player twice and he cannot save himself. *CUBEY*

*Vanco*: _[Bomb-proof]  _Vanco is a DEA agent in El Paso that keeps a statue of Jesus Malverde, the drug dealers’ patron saint, on his desk.  He cannot be killed by a bomb. *BIONESS – Killed by mafia Night 6*

*Federale*: _[One-shot Cop] _ “Federale” is the nickname of a DEA agent in El Paso.  He deals directly with informants like Tortuga and knows just how to talk to make them sing.  At any point in the game, day or night, Federale can investigate someone and will learn his or her role.  This ability can only be used once.  *BANHAMMER – Junkie Night 3*

*Detective Getz:* _[Undercover Buyer] _Detective Getz is a nerdy-looking cop who works undercover and busts Badger for dealing.  If a dealer attempts to deal drugs to Detective Getz, that player will be revealed to Detective Getz via a PM from the mod.  The deal will fail, but the dealer will not be made aware of his target.  *SAGEMASTER – Killed by Meth RNG Night 9*

*Tortuga*: _[Reporter ; Bomb]_ Tortuga is a DEA informant and the Cartel is after his head.  As long as Tortuga is alive, extra night actions will be included in the write ups.  When he dies, only kills will be reported.  Tortuga will blow up if he is killed, killing the person who attacked him or the last person who voted for him if he is lynched.  *MANGEKYOU SHARINGAL – Killed by Blue Sky Night 6*

*Marie Schrader*:  _[Thief]_  Maria is DEA Agent Hank Schrader’s wife and Skyler White’s sister.  She also has a bit of a kleptomania problem.  Maria targets one player each night to steal an item related to that player's role.  For example, if Maria targets one of the mafia or a cop, she may receive a gun, but if she targets a doctor, she might receive a stethoscope.  If she targets the same player twice, she may or may not receive a different item, depending upon the target’s role complexity.  *JAMES*

*Skyler White*: _[Lie Detector ; Semi-bulletproof]_  Skyler is Walt’s wife.  Each night, Skyler sends the mod a post made by another player during the previous day, and the mod tells Skyler, to the best of her ability, whether that player was telling the truth when he or she made that post.  Skyler loses her lie detecting ability if she reveals her role or if others publicly work it out.  She cannot be killed by Walt.  *SUPER MIKE*

*Walter White, Jr.:* _[Guard ; Motivator]_ Walt Jr., Walt and Skyler’s son, knows his sister Holly’s identity but cannot reveal it; his goal is to work towards the prevention of her lynching.  If Holly is targeted at night, Walt will die instead.  Walt Jr. is a trigger for Walt upon death.  *VASTOLORDAE – Junkie Night 1, Killed by mafia Night 2*

*Holly White:* _[Beloved Princess ; Semi-bulletproof ; Straight Edge] _ Holly is Walt and Skyler’s infant daughter.If Holly is killed in any way, the next day phase is skipped as the town mourns for her.  She cannot be dealt drugs.  She cannot be killed by Walt. *JUDECIOUS – Lynched by town Day 8*

*Louis*: _[Friendly Neighbor]_  Louis is Walt Jr.’s best friend from school.  At any point in the game, Louis can send a PM to the mod with a chosen target he believes is part of the town.  The mod will send this message to the target: “Just a friendly message: X is town.” *HIRUZEN SARUTOBI – Lynched by town Day 1*

*Ted Beneke*: _[Commuter] _Ted Beneke is Skyler’s boss.  During the course of the show, they begin to have an affair.  Ted can go home to his family and avoid all night actions directed towards him, but due to his involvement with Skyler, he can’t go home on consecutive nights because sometimes he stays with her. *DIDI – Killed by Blue Sky Night 8*

*Dr. Delcavoli*: _[Doctor]_ Dr. Delcavoli, Walt’s doctor that treats him for lung cancer, can protect one person per night but cannot protect himself.  His protection lasts through the next day. *LAMBDA – Killed by Blue Sky Night 4*

*Pamela*: _[Roleblocker]  _Pamela is the divorce lawyer hired by Skyler. Pamela’s impeccable skills as a lawyer can prevent one person from acting each night. *GRAHF – Junkie Night 9, Sponsored Night 9 (healed)*

*Old Joe*:  _[Vigilante]_  Old Joe owns the junkyard where Walt and Jesse’s RV was destroyed.  Old Joe is a tough old bird and he can’t stand anyone breaking his peace, authority and criminals alike.  He can kill one player every night OR day. *ENTERTHETAO – Killed by mafia Night 3*

*Group Leader*: _[Junkie Healer]_ The Group Leader, Jesse’s primary counsellor at his rehabilitation facility, cures people of drug addiction.  He may choose one person a night to “cure” if he suspects him or her of being a junkie.  His targets are not immune to becoming re-addicted. *CHIBASON – Killed by Blue Sky Night 3*

*Carmen Molina*: _[Sponsor]_  Carmen is an assistant principle at JP Wynne High School where Walt used to teach.  Carmen is a conscientious citizen and aware of the effect of drugs on young people especially.  During the night phase, Carmen can target one player. If that player is a junkie, she can refer that person to drug counselling and he or she has a 50% chance of recovering.  If the targeted character is a child, Carmen has a 100% chance of curing him or her.  If the target is a junkie and successfully receives the referral, Carmen will become his or her sponsor.  While Carmen is alive, none of her sponsorees can be dealt drugs.  She will receive a night result of either “successfully rehabilitated” or “action failed.”  The action may fail because the target is not a junkie, Carmen was roleblocked, the target was a junkie but the action simply failed, or the target is unavailable for night action. *BOLIVIAN ALPACA – Junkie Night 5 (lol irony)*

*Jane Margolis*: _[Addictive Personality]_ Jane is Jesse’s girlfriend and landlord that is trying to overcome her previous drug addiction. If Jane is dealt drugs, she has a 100% chance of becoming a junkie. *PLATINUM – Junkie Night 8*

*Donald Margolis*: _[Protective Father]_  Donald is Jane’s concerned father.  Donald can investigate two players a night but only finds out if those players are or are not Jane. If Donald finds Jane, he sends her to rehab.  She is silenced for the next day phase, but she is also cured of drug addiction.  She can become a junkie again, but Donald can choose to send Jane to rehab at most every other night after he finds her. *FEAR – Junkie Night 3 (lol irony)*

*Andrea*: _[Addictive Personality]_ Andrea is a recovering drug addict in Jesse’s Narcotics Anonymous group.  If Andrea is dealt drugs, she has a 100% chance of becoming a junkie. *BLACKLUSTERSEPH004 – Junkie Night 5*

*Paul Tryee:  *_[One-shot Co-Commuter] _Appearing in the season 2 episode “Down,” Paul is Jesse’s old friend that used to be in a band with him, but now he’s got a family and doesn’t want to be involved in anything rough.  Paul can offer one player a safe place to sleep, but it will roleblock that player because Paul doesn’t want any funny business around his family.  During that night, neither Paul nor his target can be hit with hostile actions.  This ability can be used only once.   *KAKASHI HATAKE  - Killed by town Day 1*

*Tomas*: _[Traitor]_ Tomas is Andrea’s younger brother who got roped into the drug trade at an early age, eventually using his age as a trick in order to kill Combo.  Tomas shows up innocent to cops. The Traitor knows who is in the Los Pollos Hermanos faction, but they do not know who the Traitor is. The Traitor uses his vote to keep the Los Pollos Hermanos faction from getting lynched and wins with the mafia.  If the Traitor is targeted for kill by the mafia, he will be converted to their faction, but he will lose his investigation immunity.  *WEZ – Converted Night 1, Killed by Blue Sky Night 7*

*Jake Pinkman*: _[Hypocritical Straight Edge]_ Jake Pinkman is Jesse’s younger brother.  Jake cannot be dealt drugs at all by Jesse, but if Badger or Skinny Pete deal to him, Jake has a 50% chance of becoming a junkie.  If they both deal to him on the same night, he has a 100% chance of becoming a junkie. *MAJIN LU*

*Elliot Schwartz*: _[Neighborhood Watch]  _Elliot Schwartz is Walt’s old business partner that offered to pay for Walt’s cancer treatments.  Due to bad blood between them, Walt said no but pretended to his wife that he had said yes.  Gretchen is Elliot’s wife.  The Watch consists of two players who can choose to patrol as a team or as singles. Elliot can target one player; if that player dies, Elliot has a 50% chance of discovering who the killer was. If both Elliot and Gretchen target the same player, they have a 100% chance instead of 50%.  Elliot and Gretchen may converse at night. *MARCO – Executed by mafia Day 3*

*Gretchen Schwartz*: _[Neighborhood Watch]_  Gretchen Schwartz is Elliot Schwartz’s wife and may have some unresolved romantic history with Walt.  Watch consists of two players who can choose to patrol as a team or as singles.  Gretchen can target one player; if that player dies, Gretchen has a 50% chance of discovering who the killer was. If both Gretchen and Elliot target the same player, they have a 100% chance instead of 50%.  Gretchen and Elliot may converse at night. *AIYANAH – Killed by town Day 2*

*Hugo Archilleya*: _[Bus Driver ; Miller]_ Hugo was a janitor at the school Walt taught at and got framed for stealing Walt’s equipment.  Hugo shows up guilty to all investigations.  Hugo may choose to switch two players each night. Thus, any night action performed on a switched player will affect the other player targeted by the Bus Driver. The Bus Driver's night actions are only valid for that same night. *SPHYER*

*Clovis*: _[Rolestopper ; Semi-Bulletproof]_ Clovis is Badger’s cousin and operates a vehicle tow and repair service.  If certain characters target Clovis for any night action, both that character and Clovis will get immunity from all actions for that night and the following day, but the character that targeted Clovis’ night actions will fail.  Clovis cannot be killed by Walt.  *HYPER_WOLFY(MEI LIN) – Killed by mafia Night 4*

  Mod Note: If anyone from the Blue Sky faction targets Clovis for any night action, he or she gets immunity from any night actions originating from someone outside of the Blue Sky faction.  If Walt becomes a Vigilante and attempts to kill Clovis, the attack will fail.


*Bogdan*: _[One-shot Roleblocker] _Bogdan owns a car wash in Albuquerque where Walt used to work and quit from in a spectacular fashion, telling Bogdan “Wipe down _this_!” and gesturing at his crotch.  Bogdan can “accidentally” damage someone’s car, leaving him or her without transportation for the night.  This ability will only work once, though.  *NIMANDER/ANTLION6 – Killed by Blue Sky Night 5*

*Jimmy “In-‘N-Out”*: _[Miller ; Bulletproof]_  Jimmy’s real name is James Edward Kikely, but he earned his nickname for going to prison for others if they give him enough money.  Jimmy shows up guilty to all investigations, but he can only be killed through lynch. *HOMESTUCK – Executed by mafia Day 2*

*Francesca*:  _[One-shot Doctor]_ Francesca is Saul Goodman’s secretary.  Francesca can make a phone call at exactly the right time and protect someone from both killing for one night and the following day. *MIO – Executed by mafia Day 4*

*Spooge’s Child:* _[Innocent Child] _Spooge once stole meth from Skinny Pete at knifepoint; Jesse attempted to regain his stolen property, which led to an altercation in which Spooge’s wife smashed his head with an ATM machine.  Spooge’s wife later confessed to the murder, but the couple left behind a small red-headed child that Jesse made a special connection with.  The sixth episode in the second season is entitled “Peekaboo” because of how Jesse played peekaboo with the boy.  At any point in the game, Spooge’s Child may PM the moderator to trigger a public announcement that the player is town-aligned. *LEGENDARYBEAUTY – Junkie Night 9


*  The town wins when all of the Los Pollos Hermanos faction is dead.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol I was a junkie.

Day Phase 4 was best, if it was when all of us were claiming.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

*Mafia Fakeclaims*

I gave mafia fakeclaims.  If you are interested:


*Spoiler*: __ 





 Mafia Fakeclaims:


  This is a closed set up game, so that means that the only person who knows which characters are in the game and which are not is ME.  This game also allows role reveals, which can put the mafia at a disadvantage.  This is a list of characters I removed from the game in order to circumvent this issue (and mindfuck the town, because I love doing that).  I have provided 7 fakeclaims for the mafia to use at their discretion.  Some of them are just names that appear in the show, but some of them have full roles attached.  You may use the roles I provided or not.  You can make up a new function for the character if it fits gameplay.  These are the only characters that are guaranteed not to be in the game so no one can counterclaim you.  You are also welcome to say that you?re Walter White or Hank Schrader, but know that the probability of those players being in the game and counterclaiming is pretty high.


  Some of the claims are better than others, but I?ll be shocked if you have to use them all and I wanted to give some variety.  Obviously, finding 53 characters existing in one show is difficult, so some won?t even be recognizable to fans.  Some will.  You have 7 fakeclaims and 8 characters, but Gale?s character is questionable in the show, and if forced, he could play himself off as town.

*Dr. Victor Bravenec*: _[Doctor] _Dr. Bravenec is a thoracic surgeon that works with Dr. Delcavoli to treat Walt.  He can protect one player every other night phase.


*Brock*: _[Straight Edge] _Brock is Andrea?s young son.  Brock cannot be dealt drugs because of Jesse and Andrea?s firm stance against involving children in the drug trade.


*Mrs. Pinkman*: _[Mason] _Mrs. Pinkman is Jesse?s mother.  She may communicate at night with Mr. Pinkman.


*Mr. Pinkman*: _[Mason]_ Mr. Pinkman is Jesse?s father.  Mr. Pinkman may communicate at night with Mrs. Pinkman.


*Deputy Kee:* Deputy Kee appears in season three, episode six, ?Sunset.? _(Mod note: There is very little available on this character.  He?s about as minor as it gets.  However, if you need to claim a cop, this or Agent Buddy is the most believable cop fakeclaim you have.  I didn?t want to give you a great name for this because I can?t make it TOO easy on you...)_

*Agent Buddy: *Agent Buddy is a DEA Agent that appears in season two, episode five, ?Breakage.?


*Grandmother:* _[Straight Edge] _Andrea?s grandmother does not trust anyone, especially men.  She is shrewd and does not approve of drugs.  She cannot be dealt drugs.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

A lot of great roles there Amrun. I really must watch Breaking Bad now, it's always advertised on TV


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

*All Actions Taken*

So they came out all fucked up, but if anyone knows how to paste Excel documents properly, I'll fix it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





ROLES -   PLAYER   DAY ONE ACTIONS   NIGHT ONE ACTIONS   DAY TWO ACTIONS   NIGHT TWO ACTIONS   DAY THREE ACTIONS   NIGHT THREE ACTIONS   DAY FOUR ACTIONS   NIGHT FOUR ACTIONS   DAY FIVE ACTIONS   NIGHT FIVE ACTIONS   DAY SIX ACTIONS   NIGHT SIX ACTIONS   DAY SEVEN ACTIONS   NIGHT SEVEN ACTIONS   DAY 8 ACTIONS   NIGHT 8 ACTIONS   DAY NINE ACTIONS - SKIPPED   NIGHT NINE   ACTIONS       Walter White - Sajin   




  Kill Chibason   
  Kill lambda   
  Kill Antlion6   
  Kill Mangekyou SharingAL   Kill Wez   
  Kill Didi   
  Kill Princess Ivy       Jesse Pinkman - Hidden Nin   
  Deal to LegendaryBeauty, VastoLorDae (Junkie)   
  Deal to VastoLorDae   
  Deal to Fear (Junkie), Banhammer   (Junkie)   NO DEALS   
  Deal to blacklusterseph004 (Junkie)   Deal to Megalith (Junkie), Judecious   (Fail)   Deal to Closet Pervert (Junkie),   Fear   Deal to Platinum (Junkie)   Deal to Grahf (Junkie, HEALED),   LegendaryBeauty (Junkie)       Saul Goodman - LifeMaker   
  Protect Sajin   
  Protect Sajin   
  Protect Sajin   
  Protect Sajin   
  Protect Sajin   
  Protect Sajin   
  Protect Sajin   
  Protect Mio   
  Protect CloudKicker       Badger - CloudKicker   
  Deal to Grahf   
  Deal to Roflcopter (Fail)   
  Deal to Cycloid   
  Deal to James   
  Deal to Bolivian Alpaca (Junkie)   Deal to Princess Ivy   
  Deal to SageMaster (Fail)   Deal to Platinum   Deal to LegendaryBeauty (fail)       Skinny Pete - St. Lucifer   
  Deal to James   
  Deal to Chibason   
  Deal to Antlion6 (fail)   
  Deal to Grahf   
  Deal to The Gr8 Destroyer   Deal to Majin Lu   
  Deal to Didi (Fail) DEAD   



      Wendy - Zabuza   
  Roleblock Wez (Fail)   
  Roleblock gumby2ms   
  Roleblock SageMaster   
  Roleblock Blaze (BROLY)   
  Roleblock Mangekyou SharingAL   Roleblock Mangekyou SharingAL   Roleblock Wez   
  Roleblock Super Mike   

      Gus Fring - Blaze   









  DEAD   







      Victor - Cycloid   
  Frame Homestuck   
  Frame James   
  Frame Mei Lin   
  Frame Super Mike   
  Frame Fear   
  Frame Fear   
  Frame Judecious   
  Frame Roflcopter   Frame LegendaryBeauty       Juan Bolsa - Princess Ivy   
  Roleblock Chibason   
  Roleblock LB   
  Roleblock Roflcopter   
  Roleblock Roflcopter   
  Roleblock Roflcopter   
  Roleblock Super Mike   Roleblock Super Mike   
  Roleblock James   Roleblock Sphyer       Mike - WhatADrag   

  Execute Homestuck   
  Execute Marco   


  DEAD   









      Leonel   Salamanca - Closet Pervert   Kill Wez   
  Kill VastoLorDae   
  Kill EnterTheTao   
  Kill Marco/Mei Lin   
  Kill SuperMike (Redirect Blaze ;   Fail)   Kill Bioness   
  Kill St. Lucifer   
  Kill The Gr8 Destroyer   Kill CloudKicker       Marco Salamanca - Megalith   


















      Tio Salamanca - BROLY   
  Protect WhatADrag   
  Protect WhatADrag   
  Protect WhatADrag   
  Protect WhatADrag (Fail)   
  Protect Princess Ivy   
  Protrct gumby2ms   
  Protect Megalith   
  Protect Closet Pervert   Protect Closet Pervert       Gale Boetticher - gumby2ms   
  Investigate Didi (Fail)   
  Investigate SageMaster (fail)   
  Investigate Super Mike: INNOCENT   (SageMaster)   Investigate Sajin: INNOCENT   
  Investigate LegendaryBeauty:   INNOCENT   Investigate St. Lucifer: INNOCENT   DEAD   





      Hank   Schrader - R o f l c o p t e r   Investigate Homestuck: GUILTY   
  Investigate Didi: INNOCENT   
  Investigate WhatADrag (Fail)   Investigate Blaze (BROLY) (Fail)   Investigate BROLY (Fail)   Investigate BROLY: Guilty   Investigate Judecious: GUILTY, Wez:   GUILTY   Investigate BLS004: INNOCENT   Investigate LifeMaker: INNOCENT       Steven   Gomez - The Gr8 Destroyer   Investigate Didi (Fail)   
  Investigate Sajin: INNOCENT   
  Investigate Cubey: INNOCENT   Investigate Bioness: INNOCENT   Investigate gumby2ms: GUILTY   Investigate Princess Ivy: GUILTY,   SageMaster: INNOCENT   Investigate Banhammer: INNOCENT   Investigate Super Mike: INNOCENT,   DEAD       ASAC Merkert - Cubey   


















      Vanco - Bioness   


















      Federale - Banhammer   


















      Detective Getz - SageMaster   


















      Tortuga   - Mangekyou SharingAL   

















      Marie Schrader - J?mes   
  Steal from LegendaryBeauty (Receive:   Action figure)   Steal from Didi (Receive: Pre-paid   gas card)   Steal from Chibason (Receive:   Anti-drug pamphlet)   Steal from WhatADrag (Receive: a   bloody knife)   Steal from Roflcopter (Receive: Gun)   Steal from Majin Lu (Receive: Oboe)   Steal from Closet Pervert (Receive:   Drawing)   


      Skyler White - Super Mike   
  Lie Detect Didi   
  Lie Detect Wez   
  Lie Detect Princess Ivy (Action 1:   Fail, Action 2: Success)   Lie Detect Mio   
  Lie Detect WhatADrag   Lie Detect Cubey (Fail)   Lie Detect Judecious (Fail)   Lie Detect James (Fail)   Lie Detect James (Fail)       Walt Jr. - VastoLorDae   


  DEAD   














      Holly White - Judecious   


















      Louis - Hiruzen Sarutobi   Profess Innocence to Sphyer ; DEAD   

















      Ted Beneke - Didi   
  Commute   


  Commute   


  Commute   


  Commute   
  DEAD   


      Dr. Delcavoli - lambda   
  Protect Sphyer   
  Protect Sphyer   
  Protect Roflcopter   
  Protect Roflcopter DEAD   










      Pamela - Grahf   
  Roleblock Wez   
  Roleblock Wez   
  Roleblock Wez   
  Roleblock Wez   
  Roleblock Wez   
  Rolebock Wez   
  Roleblock Wez   


  Roleblock CloudKicker       Old Joe - EnterTheTao   Kill Kakashi Hatake   
  Kill aiyanah   
  Kill Blaze (fail)   













      Group Leader - Chibason   
  Counsel CloudKicker (Fail)   
  Counsel Roflcopter (Fail)   
  Counsel Blaze (Fail) DEAD   












      Carmen   Molina - Bolivian Alpaca   Sponsor Wez (Fail)   
  Sponsor Majin Lu (Fail)   
  Sponsor  Cycloid (Fail)   
  Sponsor Cycloid (Fail)   
  Sponsor Cycloid (Fail)   

  Sponsor CloudKicker (Fail)   

  Sponsor Grahf: SUCCESS       Jane Margolis - Platinum   


















      Donald Margolis - Fear   
  Investigate Mio (No), Closet Pervert (No)   
  Investigate BLS004 (No), Bolivian   Alpaca (No)   Investigate The Gr8 Destroyer (No),   Grahf (No)   Investigate Judecious, lambda (Fail)   Investigate Majin Lu (No), LifeMaker   (No)   Investigate St. Lucifer, Princess   Ivy (Fail)   Investigate Bolivian Alpaca,   BROLY  (Fail)   


      Andrea - blacklusterseph004   


















      Paul Tryee - Kakashi Hatake   DEAD   

















      Tomas - Wez   
  CONVERTED   
















      Jake Pinkman - Majin Lu   


















      Elliot Schwartz - Marco   
  Watch Homestuck   
  Watch Roflcopter   DEAD   













      Gretchen Schwartz - aiyanah   
  Watch Didi (Fail)   DEAD   















      Hugo Archilleya - Sphyer   
  Switch WhatADrag and Platinum   
  Switch LB and lambda   
  Switch SageMaster and SuperMike   Switch BROLY and Blaze   
  Switch Blaze and Super Mike   







      Clovis - Mei Lin   


















      Bogdan - Nimander   Antlion6   




  Roleblock St. Lucifer   


  DEAD   








      Jimmy   "In-'N-Out" - Homestuck   
  DEAD   















      Francesca - Mio   


















      Spooge's   Child - LegendaryBeauty   






  Announce alignment   








      RNG METH ACTION   
  Roleblock Zabuza   
  Protect Cubey   
  SuperMike gets extra action   Antlion6 gets extra vote for day 5   Silence Fear Day 6   
  Give The Gr8 Destroyer 2 actions   Give Roflcopter extra action   Give extra vote to BROLY Day 9   (skipped)   SageMaster dies       Number of Junkies   
  1   
  0   
  2   
  2   
  4   
  5   
  6   
  7


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for playing.  I had a good time hosting. 


Also MVP FOR THIS GAME:

Super Mike


His actions were really astute.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 25, 2011)

this game is over?
fuck whoever killed me 

edit: fuck you tao


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

It was EnterTheTao.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 25, 2011)

Did Sajin's faction kill me?

Sajin, I am disappoint.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

grats Super Mike 

no wonder you knew CK was lying lol


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Amrun, just upload the Excel document somewhere, this shit is unreadable


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I gave mafia fakeclaims.



We didn't get any 

If someone asked me to role reveal I'd be so fucked  I may just watch BB after this game though 



Wez ★ said:


> Did Sajin's faction kill me?
> 
> Sajin, I am disappoint.



Revenge for the Fairy Tail game. I remember all, Brother 

On a more serious note I was wondering while you still weren't dead, I killed Didi for the same reason.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 25, 2011)

We're done, man.

DONE.


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2011)

Sajin y u kill me 


Btw lol at mafia faction 

All of them were so fucking obvious, except for Megalith


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 25, 2011)

AAARGH WE WERE JUNKIES?????? HOW CAN THE CARTEL BE JUNKIES NOOO...

Gus would never do business with junkies. So what happened when we tried to kill Super Mike earlier? Was it a bus driver? Was she Skyler?

I'm sorry we couldn't do more Amrun, this  was a pretty lame conclusion to the game. We had some epic shit planned, if our kill would have worked things would've gotten really interesting. But best intentions fall short.

Rezpect to Megalith who was the only one who even realized Walt's team was this close to majority. Rezpect also to Ivy for being pretty dedicated even though i think this her second game, or was that someone else i'm thinking about.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

> Pamela - Grahf
> Roleblock Wez
> Roleblock Wez
> Roleblock Wez
> ...



Hahahaha


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> AAARGH WE WERE JUNKIES?????? HOW CAN THE CARTEL BE JUNKIES NOOO...
> 
> Gus would never do business with junkies. So what happened when we tried to kill Super Mike earlier? Was it a bus driver? Was she Skyler?
> 
> ...



so, out of curiousity how many of us had you rumbled?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you guys in the mafia have a quicktopic? I'm curious to read it


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2011)

Didi said:


> Sajin y u kill me



Y u no answer me Sajin


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

Didi said:


> Y u no answer me Sajin





Sajin said:


> On a more serious note I was wondering while you still weren't dead, I killed Didi for the same reason.



Your fame runs before you, Didi


----------



## MSAL (Mar 25, 2011)

Congratz to the Blue Sky faction


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Your fame runs before you, Didi



Ah, of course.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 25, 2011)

Didi said:


> Btw lol at mafia faction
> 
> All of them were so fucking obvious, except for Megalith


Lol at town... If town wouldn't have towned, we would've and should've been dead long ago. But yes, you are absolutely right. Too much defense on Blaze and WAD, and before you knew it, you had to white knight or the whole faction would be gone.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> At first I was like "wut".
> 
> But then I realized that this means my game can start now.


What game is this?




LifeMaker said:


> so, out of curiousity how many of us had you rumbled?


Rumbled? I'm not sure what that means, but i don't think we had succesfully copped anyone. Not sure. Anyway, we were gonna ally with townies today, make most townies and some Los Pollos reveal their characters so we could target you guys, then try to kill Walt and Jesse before they could get lynched. That way, either town or Los Pollos would've won, we having the advantage because the town didn't know we could control the junkies as well.

Can't believe both me and Megalith were junkies.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

The Mafia were too obvious, I blame inactivity


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> Rumbled? I'm not sure what that means, but i don't think we had succesfully copped anyone. Not sure. Anyway, we were gonna ally with townies today, make most townies and some Los Pollos reveal their characters so we could target you guys, then try to kill Walt and Jesse before they could get lynched. That way, either town or Los Pollos would've won, we having the advantage because the town didn't know we could control the junkies as well.
> 
> Can't believe both me and Megalith were junkies.



Well, i meant how many of our team did you think was Blue Eky? were we succesful in our appearing town?


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 25, 2011)

way too many cop like roles

good game tho


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> way too many cop like roles
> 
> good game tho



You were pretty good BROLY, i approve. you had me somewhat fooled with your brazan lies


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 25, 2011)

Great Game Amrun.
too bad something came up and can't continue on the players i know was mafia


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 25, 2011)

I liked some of the write ups, The Cousins murdering Walt jr., Walt chopping peoples heads off and killing a kid, The Cousins killing a little baby... 

I think i know who's Amrun's favourite character...



LifeMaker said:


> Well, i meant how many of our team did you think was Blue Eky? were we succesful in our appearing town?


You were very succesfull, we couldn't find you at all.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm wondering did anyone pick up my lie detector role hints? I used the word "lie" so many times.

Wasn't surprised LB was trolling.

I knew I should have pushed for Sajin even though he had a "legit" reason to not post. Goddamn no mercy next game.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

sweet. we were aiming for bland anonimity, so jackpot 

edit: no i didn't Mike, but i did work out _ you _ were Skyler when you got in CK's grill about knowing a liar when you see one


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I probably made it a bit too obvious at that point, but I knew I was a junkie and that there wouldn't had made a difference.

Edit: Was I a junkie, or just getting blocked


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Yeah, I probably made it a bit too obvious at that point, but I knew I was a junkie and that there wouldn't had made a difference.
> 
> Edit: Was I a junkie, or just getting blocked



i think you were just getting roleblocked


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I'm wondering did anyone pick up my lie detector role hints? I used the word "lie" so many times.
> 
> Wasn't surprised LB was trolling.
> 
> I knew I should have pushed for Sajin even though he had a "legit" reason to not post. Goddamn no mercy next game.



I did have a legit reason though  Not my fault I was assigned a mafia role at that time.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 25, 2011)

It was a well-done troll, though, thanks to no roles. And it made for a very interesting phase. 

And it's Avatar: The Last Airbender, CP. Anyone else who hasn't expressed interest, feel free to PM me/tell me in the Mafia FC.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

Who do you think is my favorite character, CP?


About the balance of the game:  I think Los Pollos was a little underpowered.  If I ran this game again, I'd give Marco and Leonel one kill in addition to a faction kill (2 kills total while they are alive).  However, I DID give them a big powerup (gaining junkie control), but they never achieved it.  I think if I didn't give them two kills, I would make Saul's protection not work on Jesse and Walt, since they actually DID investigate Walt but got an innocent result.  One of those two things, but not both.

Other than that, I think it was fairly balanced. Feel free to disagree!  I want to know what you all thought.

There were a lot of investigative roles, but that was town's power.  I also fucked with their results a lot.  There were two millers, one of whom was a bus driver.  One faction had conditional investigative immunity.  The other only had godfather investigative immunity and one protection they could switch around, but they also had fakeclaims.

Some of the investigative roles went through immunity, and some roles were specifically designed to fuck over the Blue Sky faction, like straight edge roles and SageMaster's role.

Edit:  Super Mike, no, you weren't a junkie.  Just getting cockblocked.  The junkies were listed with the roles, but I'll post a list.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It was a well-done troll, though, thanks to no roles. And it made for a very interesting phase.
> 
> And it's Avatar: The Last Airbender, CP. Anyone else who hasn't expressed interest, feel free to PM me/tell me in the Mafia FC.



To be honest you almost had me until I started thinking, "LB is a fucking troll and said that she was going to troll. I bet she's trolling." And now I know you were.

@Sajin: I know, but you gave me a bad feeling. Your posts were weird. But I decided you were just inactive and gave you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

Beloved Princess lynch was godsend, I admit.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

Junkies in order of conversion:

VastoLorDae - Walt Jr. - DEAD
Fear - Donald Margolis
Banhammer - Federale
Bolivian Alpaca - Carmen Molina
blacklusterseph004 - Andrea
Megalith - Marco Salamanca
Closet Pervert - Leonel Salamanca
Platinum - Jane Margolis
Grahf -  Pamela - HEALED
Legendary Beauty - Splooge's Chlid


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

It actually was quite close; Blue Sky lucked out by killing the strongest junkie healer early and then making the other one a junkie, but if Skyler had died -- and he came very close to dying and was saved only by a bus driver ability -- Walt would have commited suicide.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah, damn blockers. Also Spyher saved the shit out of me. That probably helped out with my bulletproof bluff.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

On the actions list:

If someone tells me how the fuck to upload it so it's readable, I will happily do it.


On quicktopics:

You may decide as a faction to post them for public consumption.


On the failed kill of Super Mike:

Sphyer, the miller bus driver, switched Super Mike and Blaze for that night, so instead of killing Super Mike, the mafia tried to kill their own godfather. 


On fakeclaims:

Blue Sky did not get fakeclaims because they got an OP investigative immunity as long as they dealt successfully -- plus all of their characters are ambiguous, so they could TRY to argue out of it.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 25, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I'm wondering did anyone pick up my lie detector role hints? I used the word "lie" so many times.


Yeah, and i also thought you were Skylar because of it. Nosy bitch she is. You did pretty much claim that ability at some point, i think.



Amrun said:


> Who do you think is my favorite character, CP?
> 
> 
> About the balance of the game:  I think Los Pollos was a little underpowered.  If I ran this game again, I'd give Marco and Leonel one kill in addition to a faction kill (2 kills total while they are alive).  However, I DID give them a big powerup (gaining junkie control), but they never achieved it.  I think if I didn't give them two kills, I would make Saul's protection not work on Jesse and Walt, since they actually DID investigate Walt but got an innocent result.  One of those two things, but not both.
> ...


I think your favourite character is Heisenberg.

You gave our mafia a lot, but we kind of wasted some of it. Although yeah the investigation thing would've probably been fair.


----------



## Juri (Mar 25, 2011)

I feel bad for framing a baby and getting him killed.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

Cycloid, I'll call you Victor from now on. This is the second time you are one.


----------



## Juri (Mar 25, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Cycloid, I'll call you Victor from now on. This is the second time you are one.



I know.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 25, 2011)

Amrun said:
			
		

> Ironically, Megalith, you WOULD have killed CloudKicker had you and Closet Pervert not been junkies.








			
				Lifemaker said:
			
		

> Well, i meant how many of our team did you think was Blue Eky? were we succesful in our appearing town?



You guys hid well, we pretty much had no idea besides Lucifer because of the antlion thing. Of course he came up innocent when we investigated first. 



Sajin said:


> Beloved Princess lynch was godsend, I admit.



Yeah we framed Judecious the phase before figuring that ROFL would investigate. Didn't realize that you guys were so close to winning until last phase. 



			
				Closet Pervert said:
			
		

> Rezpect to Megalith who was the only one who even realized Walt's team  was this close to majority. Rezpect also to Ivy for being pretty  dedicated even though i think this her second game, or was that someone  else i'm thinking about.



Yeah, I'm proud of our team even though we didn't win. WAD with the epic executions, Blaze the unlynchable, Closet with the excellent analysis, Ivy with the constant roleblocks, *Cycloid framing a baby*.

I thought LB was in Walt's faction because of the way she were going after ROFL and saving Blaze. Never underestimate the queen troll. :ho


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2011)

my participation in this game was completely feckless. I didn't even use my ability and it was a one shot.
As such Irescind of any reward except for maybe the right to keep the title I already own for longer.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, your faction didn't win, Banhammer, and I think titles are outlawed.

I'm giong to ask for Sajin, LifeMaker, Hidden Nin, and CloudKicker, though.

What do you guys want for a title, if they allow it?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, and my favorite character is actually Jesse, but it wasn't easy to show it in this game.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm easy, i'll go with the consensus.

Not that we'll get one, as you so rightly say, but it never hurts to ask


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 25, 2011)

Damned junkies. 
I didn't even get to use my killing ability... >.>


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't want one. But thanks for the concern.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltnt1-s6OYw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I have no doubt. And yes, some Townies died, and yes, it ruined the evening, and yes, Amrun will be very, very, very mad at me for what you've done to her big night... but they won't get Godfather, you didn't get the junkie boss, nor G?ring, or the Pollos Hermanas. And we needed all four to win the war. But as I didn't pick up the one shot right here, they got all of our four... and since they got all of our four, I ended the war... tonight. 
In a way, more then anyone else, won the war, for I had the most important role and made the decision not to act.


----------



## God (Mar 25, 2011)

Good game everyone. Good modding Amrun bro


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

Cubey wasn't targetted for any actions but an RNG action (protection). :33  He was undercover.

I don't think anyone even voted for him. 


Oh, yeah, I forgot Super Mike.


So, requesting titles...

Super Mike
LifeMaker
CloudKicker
Hidden Nin


Super Mike may come up with his own title... The other three should pick something else (or the same, I don't care).


I will request them, once everyone on this list gives me a yes or no if they want them.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 25, 2011)

We thought of making Cubey a junkie but thought a Governor may be Straight Edge


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 25, 2011)

sign me up!!  i want to play!


----------



## Amrun (Mar 25, 2011)

Upload of actions list!

DW Comic Relief 2011


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 25, 2011)

good game amrun


----------



## Scar (Mar 25, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Cubey wasn't targetted for any actions but an RNG action (protection). :33  He was undercover.
> 
> I don't think anyone even voted for him.
> 
> ...



I'd like one since this is my first win   If mods wont allow it then its no biggie.

As for what they should be  I'll think ab that


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 25, 2011)

how about you make a breaking bad from periodic table like in credits. that or a blue title that arcs with electricity that says meth master?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 25, 2011)

Good job my fellow Blue Sky Members.  Now I've won a game as town, and a game as mafia as well.  Twas fun guys.


----------



## Scar (Mar 25, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> how about you make a breaking bad from periodic table like in credits. that or a blue title that arcs with electricity that says meth master?



This sounds cool.


Something like this with smoke effects to it​


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 25, 2011)

So is it over? 
To tell the truth, this is the most difficult game I've ever played.
I was already suspicious on day 1 and this is the first game I was given a Mafia role.
It feels like getting squeezed.

And that's it.. I was the roleblocker. I was the one roleblocking rofl and SuperMike.
I can't believe that the Blue Sky won 

Nevertheless, It was a great game! Thank you for hosting Amrun.
This was a very mysterious game


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't mind, if mods don't have a problem then neither do I. I really don't care what it is though.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not really surprising that mafia won when information for the townies was so scarce.

Good game to the winners.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually, townies information was more than enough but the time to had all of us lynched wasn't enough.
I mean bulletproof cop, masons, lie detector, thief..

Our mafia was struggling from the very beginning. 
All the eyes were set up on to us thus the Blue faction was disregarded.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2011)

WAD redirecting the first lynches kind of threw the town off, along with that frame of Jude. We had a large number of mafia, we just couldn't get them killed because we lost our vigi and lynches didn't go so well.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, Our faction contains of 9 players and we had the executioner who can control the lynches so yeah, time wasn't really enough for the town especially with the vigi dead.

We are really getting torn on who should we kill. We're trying to find out Jesse and Walt throughout the whole game while the town are cornering us. We can't decide if we should kill a cop, someone who can spread info about us or rush on finding Walt and Jesse.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 26, 2011)

Hahaha finding Walt and Jesse.  Me and Sajin laid low.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 26, 2011)

you weren't suspicious. sajin it was but the 'look guilty' saved you guys. what the hell was I the mafia cop to do when I couldn't find my opponents even when I investigated them. the execute won you guys the game. it ensured lph decided all of the lynches and even after the wrong people were lynched. a lot of phases to pick up junkies. 

fun all around though. 

platinum was guilty too. longest time I wanted to go after him as well. but good job blue sky.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 26, 2011)

Platinum wasn't guilty.

gumby, btw, when you said, "I bet Donald Margolis causes an air control crash upon death," I was like WHY DID I NOT DOOO THAT

And the reason Tuco etc. wasn't in the game was because people who died before Season 3 were not in the game.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 26, 2011)

To be fair all our innocence rested on Lifemaker and our only kill was mine.

We were a faction that would be really fucked if one of us died, which is the main reason I probably laid a bit too low.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, if LifeMaker had died early, you guys would have been fucked.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 26, 2011)

I liked our team, we had to work together a lot, but the synergy was there


----------



## Sajin (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha, yeah. 193 posts in quicktopic pretty much prove that.

Actually now that I think about it the other awesome team I was in was Gig & Grahf who also sent me like 15 mafia pms a day


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 26, 2011)

lol ours was like 500 some.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 26, 2011)

Can I get a link please? :33 Too curious. And bored.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 26, 2011)

put yours up too?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 26, 2011)

468 posts never really decided to show it to you but whatever games over.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 26, 2011)

I feel like I'm reading wikileaks


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 26, 2011)

loool "That lying Ivy"


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 26, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> loool "That lying Ivy"



*grin*

Well, we believed you weren't mafia. _ unfortunately _ we also believed you were straight edge, which to us was worse


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, You people were just hiding peacefully waiting for the junkies to increase while we are struggling to survive.

It sure is hard to act innocent when you know you aren't.

Congratulations! It was a good game.


----------



## Mio (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm glad town lost and I won, some payback for getting towned early on


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 26, 2011)

looool Mio. All of your guesses are correct.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Mio would be a hell of an opponent to go up against.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

A couple of things:


> Something's up with LB. It's like her role is to not lynch the bad guys or something... i don't know, something weird is up. This amount of trolling can't be normal even for her, right?



 Trolled WAD into thinking that I was trolling for a reason, as opposed to just for the lulz.



> Agreed, we can turn the tables on them and win this if we can take the junkies. *I'll try to convince town to lynch LB next phase.* Hopefully Mio doesn't cause too much trouble.
> 
> I've got a hunch that Sphyer is Walt. Lets hope Cloud flips Jesse and saves us some trouble...
> 
> ...



I was already confirmed town by this point. This was an absolutely useless move. You guys also (earlier in the QT) mentioned that I was already stated to be pro-town. Why would you try to frame and lynch me?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, I agree. I even thought she has some kind of ability that made her find out our faction members. Turn outs that it was just her guts.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 26, 2011)

looool LB, you're sooo funny that I even got confused if you're just trolling or being serious.
Even despite of the proclamation, we still couldn't be convinced about your role.


----------



## Mio (Mar 26, 2011)

All of you guys went after me when all I did was accuse Blaze and WhatADrag as mafia, what should I have thought?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

I was also amused by this:



> Some of us are going down it can't be helped, and if this was the Jiraiya mafia that just ended, we would all be dead by now. *Lucky for us, WAD was one of us, Legendary Beauty seems to not give a shit, and Amrun is the mod instead of a rival faction.* We gonna have to sacrifice some. The only inexpendable important guys in our team i guess would be the killers and the guy who makes meth. So who ever it was who had that role, STAY THE FUCK HIDDEN.



My role was just to be pronounced pro-town at any time I saw fit; would've saved me from a sure lynch. As such, I intended to troll from the beginning, but I tend not to take games where I don't have a super powerful role/interesting one/one I haven't had before seriously. But I didn't need to use it early, and I saw the perfect opportunity to bring activity and confuse the hell out of everyone and make the phase more fun.  I typed out a bullshit Hank claim after checking the Breaking Bad wiki on his importance/role in the series, and then said I also had another side ability to confirm my innocence.

I had fun, though.  I correctly counter-claimed WAD and he turned out mafia, and would've attempted to get R o f l lynched for the lulz.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> and would've attempted to get R o f l lynched for the lulz.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

No one can say they didn't have fun that phase.  It was a clusterfuck of fun.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No one can say they didn't have fun that phase.  It was a clusterfuck of fun.


 Can't say that I would call that phase fun....


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Sure you did. You got to debate with me, and made the game active.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Sure you did. You got to debate with me, and made the game active.


 
Debating with you isn't what I call fun. Unless getting mindfucked is considered fun. 
I was going from  to  to  during that phase. With the odd  every now and then.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, you claimed after I did after WAD. I counter-claimed WAD, and you were probably making a post and didn't see mine. Then, some time after, Closet Pervert entered the fray.  My case was convincing, though.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, The Blue Sky faction found that phase fun  Took attention away from us, so bravo LB


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I was already confirmed town by this point. This was an absolutely useless move. You guys also (earlier in the QT) mentioned that I was already stated to be pro-town. Why would you try to frame and lynch me?



Wendy's alibi stuff in one of the write-ups made me think your ability was like her's. I didn't really trust the mod announcement cus people we were 90% certain were mafia like St Lucifer were showing up innocent to investigation. I suppose it wasn't the smartest move in hindsight though. 

Besides, knowing how sly you can be, I figured it'd be a pretty good move by mafia getting rid of hank. 



			
				Megalith said:
			
		

> Yeah like I said, its a hunch. I feel pretty strongly about it though.
> 
> LB plays a sly game, I can see her doing the following (if mafia):
> 
> ...



Of course, we didn't expect there was a bus driver so Mike lived. Plus I completely underestimated your ability to troll. 



			
				Mio said:
			
		

> I'm glad town lost and I won, some payback for getting towned early on


Mio pek

I'm still waiting for my lynch y'know.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Well, you claimed after I did after WAD. I counter-claimed WAD, and you were probably making a post and didn't see mine. Then, some time after, Closet Pervert entered the fray.  My case was convincing, though.


 
If people had actually believed you over me, I would have used my killing ability on you.  Mafia would have probably spent the rest of the game RB'ing me, but it would have been worth it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Nothing is untrollable by me. You'd do well to learn that.

 R o f l. I would've had the last laugh, then.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Nothing is untrollable by me. You'd do well to learn that.
> 
> R o f l. I would've had the last laugh, then.


 Dead people don't laugh tho.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

Trust me. They laugh hardest.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 26, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> If people had actually believed you over me, I would have used my killing ability on you.  Mafia would have probably spent the rest of the game RB'ing me, but it would have been worth it.



Nahh we knew you were Hank, Mike was getting to be a real pain though so we started roleblocking him. Besides, we needed you to investigate Judecious. 




			
				LegendaryBeauty said:
			
		

> Nothing is untrollable by me. You'd do well to learn that.



Indeed, never underestimate the queen troll


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 26, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Trust me. They laugh hardest.


 
Keep tellin' yourself that, LB. 



Megalith said:


> Nahh we knew you were Hank, Mike was getting to be a real pain though so we started roleblocking him. Besides, we needed you to investigate Judecious.


 
I was referring more to the townies...
You guys got lucky that Wez died the same night I investigated both him and Judecious. If he hadn't, I would have pushed for a wagon on him.


----------



## Marco (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah, reading the mafia's quicktopic was flattering.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

It certainly was, Marco.


----------



## Scar (Mar 26, 2011)

In the write up it said skinny pete was killed by the cousins for trying to deal to them. Skinny pete dealt to Didi that night, so that's why I was so sure Didi was a cousin and mafia. I got trolled by the write up 

I didnt think my roleclaim would work very well but I also didnt expect Mike to be skyler and call me out so hard


----------



## Blaze (Mar 26, 2011)

Mio said:


> All of you guys went after me when all I did was accuse Blaze and WhatADrag as mafia, what should I have thought?


I was enjoying every second of it.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 27, 2011)

The wounds are starting to close, i can finally open up about the game.



Princess Ivy said:


> Our mafia was struggling from the very beginning.
> All the eyes were set up on to us thus the Blue faction was disregarded.


Indeed, WAD and Blaze were persecuted right at the start and in defending them, our own defenses fell like dominoes.

I'm not sure how townies got the idea that there wasn't a second mafia. Let this be a lesson.



Super Mike said:


> WAD redirecting the first lynches kind of threw the town off, along with that frame of Jude. We had a large number of mafia, we just couldn't get them killed because we lost our vigi and lynches didn't go so well.


Indeed, ETT was it, gave himself away defending the vigilante as townie. Personally, i actually kinda believed he was working for the Blue Skies, though.



LifeMaker said:


> *grin*
> 
> Well, we believed you weren't mafia. _ unfortunately _ we also believed you were straight edge, which to us was worse


We thought Ivy was compromised, i was even talking about sacrificing her. Maybe it's good thing Megan Fox and i were junkies and failed to kill Cloudkicker, maybe saved further embarrassment.



Princess Ivy said:


> Oh, You people were just hiding peacefully waiting for the junkies to increase while we are struggling to survive.


Indeed. Being on the defensive from the start really was a stone on our necks.



Mio said:


> I'm glad town lost and I won, some payback for getting towned early on


I don't know what you're talking about...

I don't understand how you could've been a townie when the story says you were dishonest unlawful bitch. I think Amrun went too far there with the uninformed majority thing...



LegendaryBeauty said:


> I had fun, though.  I correctly counter-claimed WAD and he turned out mafia, and would've attempted to get R o f l lynched for the lulz.


Man it was such a shame this opportunity was lost. Would've been real nice to have gotten Rolf out of the picture. Well it didn't matter in the end i guess.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> No one can say they didn't have fun that phase.  It was a clusterfuck of fun.


It was pretty fun. Everyone should've claimed Hank.



Megalith said:


> Wendy's alibi stuff in one of the write-ups made me think your ability was like her's. I didn't really trust the mod announcement cus people we were 90% certain were mafia like St Lucifer were showing up innocent to investigation. I suppose it wasn't the smartest move in hindsight though.
> 
> Besides, knowing how sly you can be, I figured it'd be a pretty good move by mafia getting rid of hank.


I also thought LB was Wendy later in the game.



CloudKicker said:


> I didnt think my roleclaim would work very well but I also didnt expect Mike to be skyler and call me out so hard


I knew he was Skyler ever since he said he could tell when people were telling the truth. That's so Skyler.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 27, 2011)

Thinking I'm a role I'm not.

Marvelous trolling on my part.  I'll see you all next game.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 28, 2011)

Wait, I never said Skinny Pete dealt to the Cousins! 

I may have said he dealt to someone in the Cartel or something, but for story purposes, you guys "dealt" to more than one person. Plus your deal to Didi totally failed as he commuted that night.

Sorry for the confusion.

And the Hanks phase was glorious.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 29, 2011)

We're getting titles!! pek

Jove is awesome and you should rep her for pushing it through.


So start discussing what you want the titles to look like.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweet sweet candy 

I have absolutely no sense of aesthetics though so I'll be no help with the design lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2011)

Jove is a woman?

/fuckingobliviousactuallywomendontexistontheweb


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 29, 2011)

Amrun said:


> We're getting titles!! pek
> 
> Jove is awesome and you should rep *her* for pushing it through.
> 
> ...



.......


----------



## Amrun (Mar 29, 2011)

Idk his/her sex and I don't care. :WOW

He/she is awesome. :WOW


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 29, 2011)

I want them to look plain yet elegant.  And also awesome.  With sick burns.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 29, 2011)

This converted to a title would be awesome, with the smoke and stuff.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 29, 2011)

Indeed it would


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 29, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Jove is awesome and you should rep her for pushing it through.


I think ima neg him. Or her.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't.   (S)he's been great.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay, someone is officially working on the titles, my bestie from off-site.

Homestuck didn't have time so that's what held it up.

It will say "Breaking Bad" in the style of the pic on this page; probably not super fancy.


----------



## Scar (Apr 2, 2011)

Awesome! I've never had a title before 

Nice Job Amrun


----------



## Amrun (Apr 2, 2011)

It is being done by someone very rusty, so I make no promises on epicness, but it should be a title, at least.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> A couple of things:
> 
> 
> Trolled WAD into thinking that I was trolling for a reason, as opposed to just for the lulz.





Was reading back and saw this.

Where in the QT did you see this, LB? Because IIRC, I was telling my team that LB was just being LB. I wasn't at all confused by your shenanigans


----------



## Scar (Apr 2, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It is being done by someone very rusty, so I make no promises on epicness, but it should be a title, at least.



I'm not picky


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 2, 2011)

I've had a title once.  I liked it a lot, and I'm sure I'll like this one as well.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 3, 2011)

It's beautiful. 

Sending request to Jove now.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

It's cool.

Btw Amrun, your game got me interested in the series and I've started to watch it on the net. Thanks for that I gueess lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> It's cool.
> 
> Btw Amrun, your game got me interested in the series and I've started to watch it on the net. Thanks for that I gueess lol



^ You won't regret it. One of the best shows ever aired on television.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> got me interested in the series and I've started to watch it. Thanks for that I gueess lol


 
You too, eh. 
I suggest you take it slow btw... 4th season doesn't start untill July.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 3, 2011)

MY MASTER PLAN WAS SUCCESSFUL.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 3, 2011)

Didn't I get you to watch it, too, Manlio?


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 3, 2011)

so pretty. so jealous.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a nice title  And yes, i've started watching Breaking Bad now


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Was reading back and saw this.
> 
> Where in the QT did you see this, LB? Because IIRC, I was telling my team that LB was just being LB. I wasn't at all confused by your shenanigans



Link me the QT and I'll find it for you again. You can bullshit all you want, WAD, but I've got your number.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

> Lol Rolf junkie investigated Brolly? Haha. And someone here said Mike is also junkie? I hope that's true, would be very lucky.
> 
> Drrr is absolutely right, you'll have to stick to your patterns and think like a townie, and not follow your team mates or defend them. It's surprisingly easy for experienced players to see the connections.
> 
> ...



Check mate.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2011)

Link me the post, because clearly you can't read.



> Lucky for us, WAD was one of us, Legendary Beauty seems to not give a shit, and Amrun is the mod instead of a rival faction.



I apparently talk about myself in third person, in a QT that I didn't post in after I was DEAD.

Derpmate.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

Then who the fuck, might I ask, is Leo?  What in the hell?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh. I see your confusion.

Leo was Leonel Salamanca, aka Closet Pervert. Not me


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 3, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Check mate.



That was Wez, I think. 

EDIT
>.>'
Apparently not...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

What the fuck?  I got mindfucked.

Won't happen again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah if you read back actually, I was telling these guys to calm down and stop blowing you out of proportion:

Check post #315

I knew your game as I always do


----------



## Marco (Apr 3, 2011)

That quicktopic stroked my ego, it did.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah if you read back actually, I was telling these guys to calm down and stop blowing you out of proportion:
> 
> Check post #315
> 
> I knew your game as I always do



One of these days WAD, one of these days...


----------



## Mio (Apr 3, 2011)

From that QT, my return in the game was like the return of the devil


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 3, 2011)

Indeed it was.  Dio mio


----------



## Friday (Apr 3, 2011)

Completely forgot about this game.. and lol @ Megalith saying that he was 90% sure I was mafia. There was no hint that I was mafia except for Antlion's death. It went unnoticed that he died and my group was all like "lets kill him because he might get lucifer killed." When that went well and chaos was still going on through the town, I thought I got away for sure. I'm not surprised I was targeted. Died in like 3 games that phase.

We did pretty well. No one suspected us. I am proud of my team.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2011)

Tunneling townies. WE ONLY GOTTA KILL LOS POLLOS DERHERHER


----------



## Goobalith (Apr 3, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Completely forgot about this game.. and lol @ Megalith saying that he was 90% sure I was mafia. There was no hint that I was mafia except for Antlion's death. It went unnoticed that he died and my group was all like "lets kill him because he might get lucifer killed." When that went well and chaos was still going on through the town, I thought I got away for sure. I'm not surprised I was targeted. Died in like 3 games that phase.
> 
> We did pretty well. No one suspected us. I am proud of my team.



Unnoticed by town maybe, not by us. In fact, the only reason I was pretty sure you were mafia (despite you flipping innocent to our investigation) was because you guys decided to kill off antlion that very night. 

Having said that, you guys hid well. If it weren't for the antlion thing, we wouldn't have had any leads.

Oh btw, thats 3/4 games that I've caught you Admiral Akainu.


----------



## Scar (Apr 3, 2011)

Sweet titles, be sure your friend knows we appreciate it Amrun. 

I actually started watching BB at the start of the game. Im on season 3, IT IS EPIC!


----------



## Chibason (Apr 3, 2011)

Amrun said:


> It's beautiful.
> 
> Sending request to Jove now.



"OH! That's bad as fuck!" 

-my exact words, spoken out loud, upon seeing the titles.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 3, 2011)

Chiba said:


> "OH! That's bad as fuck!"
> 
> -my exact words, spoken out loud, upon seeing the titles.




This amuses me.  Thanks.



Also, antlion6 deserves a shout-out for a really spot-on use of a one-shot ability.

My other one-shotters didn't even use them at all... 

KH didn't have a chance, of course, Ban was lurking, but Mio should have known she was likely to die and used her protection.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2011)

Execute was fucking boss.

Trolling town. No one even noticed I used it on Homestuck in Phase 2


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice titles.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Apr 7, 2011)

Ha! So this topic hadn't died yet after all.

The user title looks awesome. Me jealous.

However, the Heisenberg faction UT should've been the fan work has gone up another notch.

If we would've won, and you have no idea how close it actually was thaht either town or us won, i would've demanded this as our UT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5l8spk68CA




SageMaster said:


> It's cool.
> 
> Btw Amrun, your game got me interested in the series and I've started to watch it on the net. Thanks for that I gueess lol


Everyone should check out Breaking Bad RIGHT NOW! It is the best show ever, possibly besides The Wire which i haven't seen.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Check mate.


I'm honored.



WhatADrag said:


> Link me the post, because clearly you can't read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's bound to happen one of these days... Aizen Taichou...




R o f l c o p t e r said:


> That was Wez, I think.
> 
> EDIT
> >.>'
> Apparently not...


Again, honored...



Mio said:


> From that QT, my return in the game was like the return of the devil


Vade retro, Satana...



WhatADrag said:


> Tunneling townies. WE ONLY GOTTA KILL LOS POLLOS DERHERHER


Yeah WTF was up with that, no one played your Resident Evil game/watched Breaking Bad?


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, we werent exactly broadcasting we existed 

and yeah the title does look cool, shame it doesn't look like we'll get it, but oh well


----------



## Amrun (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, Jove said he'd push it through before the rule came out... I'll ask him.  The tick tock titles took awhile, too.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 7, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Well, Jove said he'd push it through before the rule came out... I'll ask him.  The tick tock titles took awhile, too.



well if we do get it it'll be a nice bonues  But they seem to really have an anti-mafia hate on atm


----------

